# Secret Jardin DR120 Flower + DR120W Veg



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, I started a grow thread a few months ago in the newbie section and thought I'd start one here to show where I am now THANKS to RIU.

About 2 months ago I started out with the idea of growing inside my dishwasher for a "stealth grow." Then I decided I didn't give a fuck who knew I was growing since it was a legal anyway and this is where I am now.

I am currently growing 2 Jack Herers from seed, 4 med grade bagseed and 1 G13 clone code named Delilah

Here are some pics of my Secret Jardin DR120W grow tent with a 600w HPS, cool tube, 6" inline fan w/435cfm and a couple of rotating fans. There are also a couple of seedlings under there with some cfl's until my GrowLab 60 grow tent comes in tomorrow. I am putting a 200w cfl in there for seedlings and I'm hoping one of my Jack Herer's turns out female so I can keep her as my mother. 

Any questions, comments, criticism and joking around is welcomed  

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

Some of the Jack Herer's, JH1 is 16 days and JH3 is about 5 days behind. I tried germinating JH3 using the paper towel method for almst 5 days and it would not crack, finally I threw it in some Foxfarm Ocean Forest and the next morning there it was, perfect timing because JH2 was slowly dying.

The first 3 are JH1 and the last 2 or JH3, they were taken yesterday


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

I adopted her from my budtender, she was 4 inches tall with yellow leaves everywhere sitting under T5's. Since then she's been in everything from cfl's, to sun light, to a 400w hps and now under a 600w hps and yesterday she showed her first pre flowers

There is a slight chance she might be Trainwreck and not G13 but my budtender was pretty certain it was G13, either way she was free and in a few weeks she will be in my bong.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 12, 2010)

the free seeds are sick, my buddy got church and bubba when he ordered cataract kush from DNA


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm gonna germ those freebies and throw them straight into 12/12 in a 2 gallon pot. I'm more interested in growing that 100% Sativa South African Kwazulu! I love sativa's


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

bush wackers for life!! yea should be a fatty sativa, sounds like ur heads gona be swimming in the clouds
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/347598-fisrt-grow-1000w-martian-mean.html
thats my indoor setup and grow


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

Just subbed to your grow, interesting how you put 1000w in that tent, gonna be some badass buds

I'm waiting for my hydroshop to call me to come pick up my GL60, I'm gonna set it up today but probably won't transfer any plants yet, I have no idea how I'm going to cool it yet


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

nice u got the gl60! i also have the 1'4" gl20 or whatever for a mother of grape ape with 2 2' t5s in it


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

I was going to get the GL40 but figured it was too small, the GL80 was just too big, I'm hoping the GL60 is exactly what I need. I should be getting a call here pretty soon to go pick it up. I'm building a bubbleponics cloner today, setting up my GL60, and redoing my cool tube, I'm pretty sure I have air leaks.

I transplanted JH1 a few minutes ago. I'm hoping to sex it in 2 weeks, my veg tent should be ready by then


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

if your hood exhuast runs into ur room u could also just add some duct and run it closer to the window, cause all that hot air is going to find its way out the window to cooler air, but if it has to travel across ur room ur gona have a grow room and free sauna


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

As soon as I get my veg tent set up this tent will go straight into 12/12 from 7am to 7pm, we hardly spend any time in there during those times and turning off at 7pm should give us a good 2 or 3 hours to cool off before bed. Until I move into a bigger apartment, we'll have to deal with what we have. My wife is ok with me growing it in our one bedroom apartment but I don't think she'll be ok with me having duct running all over our master bedroom, lol


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

i picked up insulated duct for in the tent from the hood. works great messy setup though the fibers in the insulation suck, had to vacuum everywhere after. i have the gl thats 3'11" square and 6'7" tall


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Enter text here.thats the gl20 in front of it. hahah i got ya bro, if i had i live in GF/wife right now id be in the dog house also, i run my shit overnight but ur signif other might not enjoy that. i let it cool from noon to 6pm. sleep and foilar spray right after light goes off even thou u want soft light so they say to foilar feed.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

hey baja fox your grow looks to be coming along great so far. just lettin you know im subbed to your grow. and im hopin your JH turns out female. i would like to see how she grows. do you mind if i ask you where you got the JH from. and also you said you were legal grower. me to brother. im gonna send you a pm


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I adopted her from my budtender, she was 4 inches tall with yellow leaves everywhere sitting under T5's. Since then she's been in everything from cfl's, to sun light, to a 400w hps and now under a 600w hps and yesterday she showed her first pre flowers
> 
> There is a slight chance she might be Trainwreck and not G13 but my budtender was pretty certain it was G13, either way she was free and in a few weeks she will be in my bong.


u brought her back from hell


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

Got your pm man, thanks for joining along. This is my first TRUE grow, I half assed my first attempt and paid the price. I'm trying to do this right, for both my wife and I.

The Jack Herer seeds were a gift from Jack Herer himself  4 seeds fell out of a tiny nug. I was growing bagseed at the time when I decided to dump it and start all over, I wanted to give my new babies the best chance possible. 

Here are some pics of my oldest Jack, boy or girl, it will be useful. I think it's 17 days old today EDIT: The first 2 pics are a few days old

Turns out my tent might not be here until later today, at the latest 8pm.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

showing 5 leafs already what a fukin beast


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

theri lookin great bro, and im sure you will at least get 2 female JH and if you get a male you should pollinate a branch on the female to get some more JH seeds if U wanted. and thats a awsome find in a nug, how is the smoke of the JH.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> u brought her back from hell


lol, yea, her and her sisters were pretty weak, they were all waiting for their owners to pick them up. Delilah had no home and my budtender gave her to my wife and I and said "See what you can do with her" I did the best that I could afford and hopefully she brings us joy and happiness in a few weeks 



smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> showing 5 leafs already what a fukin beast


Thanks! I baby this plant like no other, Jack Herer is my number one favorite strain, I don't even look at other strains if my budtender has it. I could smoke it all day and feel great, add some lemon kush at night and lights out  



mcpurple said:


> theri lookin great bro, and im sure you will at least get 2 female JH and if you get a male you should pollinate a branch on the female to get some more JH seeds if U wanted. and thats a awsome find in a nug, how is the smoke of the JH.


I'd be happy with both those options  

Jack Herer is by far my favorite, it's a sativa which I love to smoke. It's harsh but not too harsh that you don't cough your lungs out. I hold it in for as long as I can until I feel it in my head, then I slowly exhale it and the next thing I know, I have a smooth head high, it's perfect for smoking all day


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

sounds like a nice daytime smoke witch is exacly what i need, all the meds i got are knock you out type of weed, and its not good for the day cuz it makes me lazy, but i just got an oz of lemon skunk that has a nice head to it.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm very biased towards Jack Herer, just because it works for me and my needs. I definitely recommend it as a day time smoke, it's perfect.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried to fix all of my air leaks today, hopefully this will run a little smoother now. I added 2 reducers where the vents are to the ducts. It seemed like the ghetto rig I had set up was having too many air leaks and the air flow sucked. 

Still waiting for my GL60 to come in, I have a softball game at 7:40 so I doubt I'll be able to pick it up and set it up today. For now those seedlings will stay in there


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

nice job setting up that shit to cut the leaks. looks really clean. you might think about putting a intake into the room itself. i have a 6 inch valueline centri fan bringing in air and another 6 inch pulling air from the hood to the window with one side of the hood open. this eliminated my high 80s temps i was battling. now the exhaust is close to 78 leaving instead of 88 or 90. ur gona enjoy that GL60 i love my 120 and 20


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

There is a fan pulling air in but I'm thinking about getting a stronger one. Once I get my GL60 set up I'm probably not going to run the DR120W for about 2 weeks. We built a home made cloner today and I'm going to try to clone my G13 before I flower her. I'm hoping to get my Attitude seeds by then too and throw in my freebies.

I can't wait to get my veg tent, I feel like it's holding me back, lol


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 13, 2010)

once you get it its on it took me 2 weeks to set my shit up where the 1000w wasnt getn hot


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm gonna go pick up my tent in a couple of hours, the store doesn't open till 11am. Once I pick it up I'm going to transfer all the plans there. Yesterday I posted my 600w ballast on craigslist along with the hood and cord. I'm going to pick up a digital ballast once it's sold.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey bro! Looking good. Got a question though? Why do you have the ducting for the cool tube running all the way down to in intake hole? Is there another exhaust port up top that you could use instead? I'm just wondering if the reason it's still staying warm in there, even with the cool tube, is because of that ducting giving off some of the heat it's supposed to be exhausting. That and hot air rises so wouldn't it be more efficient to have the exhaust up higher so the fan has to do less of the work of moving the air?
Just my thoughts brother. Other than those questions i'd say the set up is looking sweet. That Jackie is looking awesome!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

Well from what I've read on these tents, the purpose is to pull the "cooler" air outside the tent through that bottom vent, through the bulb and out the top. What I need to do is go from that top exhaust to push the hot air out of my room, possibly through our window. My temps were almost perfect last week because San Diego was cold in general. Now my room is in the high 80's, so no matter what I do to that tent, there is no way I'll ever make that tent cooler than my room. I'm trying to convince my wife that we need a small AC unit in our bedroom to run just a few hours a day so we can keep the room in the 70's. 

I need to post up new pics of JH1, that thing is bigger every morning

Quick update on my 'Tude seeds, they're on their way to the good 'ol U S of A


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jul 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I ordered these from Attitude last night after I had smoked too much...lol
> 
> Product: Pick and Mix Barneys Farm Acapulco Gold Feminized
> Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds
> ...



You won't go wrong with that blackjack! Best smoke in my area right now and it is running about $400 usd a zip. +rep cause I love blackjack and the JH, may the garden gods bless your tent!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

Justcallmedude said:


> You won't go wrong with that blackjack! Best smoke in my area right now and it is running about $400 usd a zip. +rep cause I love blackjack and the JH, *may the garden gods bless your tent!*


Thanks!! +rep right back. I have seen a full cycle of Blackjack and it got me interested, when I saw that it already had Jack Herer in it, I knew I had to try it!  Good thing I'm not looking to make a living on this so I'll have plenty to smoke when it's all said and done


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll need to post some pics of Bajamed B (BMB) and JH3 side by side, they look almost identical, the leaves, the growth. I'm almost positive that BMB is another Jack Herer. JH1's leave's are finally starting to stretch out a little more and looking more like a sativa, Delilah's leave's are thin like a true sativa.

Bajamed A is a mutant, some kind of super short indica with short fat leaves. More pics soon


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 14, 2010)

whats black jack?


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Well from what I've read on these tents, the purpose is to pull the "cooler" air outside the tent through that bottom vent, through the bulb and out the top. What I need to do is go from that top exhaust to push the hot air out of my room, possibly through our window. My temps were almost perfect last week because San Diego was cold in general. Now my room is in the high 80's, so no matter what I do to that tent, there is no way I'll ever make that tent cooler than my room. I'm trying to convince my wife that we need a small AC unit in our bedroom to run just a few hours a day so we can keep the room in the 70's.
> 
> I need to post up new pics of JH1, that thing is bigger every morning
> 
> Quick update on my 'Tude seeds, they're on their way to the good 'ol U S of A


mine stays 70-80 mainly 75-78 and i run intake on the bottom left and hood exhuast out the top right back corner, my filter out the left top center side, cool ass air all the time flowing in and going over bulb and out. insulated duct will cut all the heat inside the grow area. you got the GL now which is a indoor growers friend i think youll be chill, when does SD drop below high 70s? theres some nice window ACs for 100-150 from lowes and homedepot i was looking at...


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> whats black jack?


Black Domina x Jack Herer

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Black_Jack/Sweet_Seeds/



smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> mine stays 70-80 mainly 75-78 and i run intake on the bottom left and hood exhuast out the top right back corner, my filter out the left top center side, cool ass air all the time flowing in and going over bulb and out. insulated duct will cut all the heat inside the grow area. you got the GL now which is a indoor growers friend i think youll be chill, when does SD drop below high 70s? theres some nice window ACs for 100-150 from lowes and homedepot i was looking at...


The GL60 should be up and running after another beer and bong hit, the DR120W is going to get shut down until flowering time. I'm going to switch to a 200w CFL and throw in a few small one's around it to keep them vegging until it's time to flower. Pics up soon

So far I like the way the GL is built better than the DR, but the zipper system on this GL is a little annoying, I have to zip it 3 different ways just to get to my plants, with the DR it's one big zip and I'm there


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe the intake is at the bottom of the tent, and it passes through the cool tube, and exhausts through the top, so technically the air coming in at the bottom should not be as hot as the exhaust after it passes through the cool tube.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2010)

smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> mine stays 70-80 mainly 75-78 and i run intake on the bottom left and hood exhuast out the top right back corner, my filter out the left top center side, cool ass air all the time flowing in and going over bulb and out. insulated duct will cut all the heat inside the grow area. you got the GL now which is a indoor growers friend i think youll be chill, when does SD drop below high 70s? theres some nice window ACs for 100-150 from lowes and homedepot i was looking at...


Our summer is just beginning, lol. It only gets hotter from here till about september, although if i remember correctly this past christmas it was 90 deg outside.


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

90 at Christmas?! Holy shit.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

GL60 is up and running, perfect temps at 84 and 42% humidity so far. The DR120W is now officially shut down until flowering time. I won't start flowering until I know the cloner we built works, then it's show time


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, let's hope the cloner does wonders.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> 90 at Christmas?! Holy shit.


Ok, maybe not that hot, but it sure as hell felt like it. Lol


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha, ok. Seemed a little up there!


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 14, 2010)

the new tent looks good. and also are you vegging under a cfl it looks like it. you might want to get the lights closer to the plants so they dont stretch as bad, i used a 200 watt cfl and had it within 2 inches of the tops


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks. I need to figure out a way to bring the plants up to the light because my clone is too tall to bring down lower. I tried getting them as close as I could with whatever I could find around the house. I'll figure something out by the end of the week. 

Temps ran perfect, mid 80's all afternoon and low 40's for humidity.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 14, 2010)

nice seedling dome, tent looks good, ill be flowering starting the 1st most likely


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope to be flowering Delilah in 2 weeks hopefully


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks. I need to figure out a way to bring the plants up to the light because my clone is too tall to bring down lower. I tried getting them as close as I could with whatever I could find around the house. I'll figure something out by the end of the week.


I use a rigged system with chains and "S" hooks to raise and lower a platform. Much like the wire platform you have two sitting on. I have that identical wire setup...4 chains run down and around it and I use the "S" hooks to set it as high or as low as I need. Next time I have it set up, I'll snap a shot of it.

Edited to add: this wire platform is the one I am referring too.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, I have those S type hangers on both sides with the chains. My problem isn't being able to adjust the light, it's being able to keep it high enough from my tallest plant and at the same time bring the other one's closer. I'm gonna head out to Wal Mart tomorrow and see if I can find anything I can use to adjust the height of the pots.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

I almost didn't post this cause it's ghetto as fuck. I had to do a last minute run to Dixie line to pick up a few things, including a 6" to 4" reducer, of course, they were all out. I found one that I thought would work and bought it. I did everything I could to the GL60 before having to figure out how I was going to connect the exhaust from the fan and out the top. I used the one I got from the fan exhaust to the 6" duct, my problem was connecting it from the 6" duct to the 5" exhaust flap. 

After a few bowls of Jack Herer and a Tecate, this is what I came up with until I could get the correct set up, lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 14, 2010)

Aye. I use those for my lights too. But I also use a separate set on the little platform to raise smaller plants up to be closer to the light without moving the light.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

I just saw your edit and now I know what you mean. That is an interesting idea. I'll have to browse around a few discount stores for something cheap and effective.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 14, 2010)

I love it. Bowl ingenuity! 



bajafox said:


> I almost didn't post this cause it's ghetto as fuck. I had to do a last minute run to Dixie line to pick up a few things, including a 6" to 4" reducer, of course, they were all out. I found one that I thought would work and bought it. I did everything I could to the GL60 before having to figure out how I was going to connect the exhaust from the fan and out the top. I used the one I got from the fan exhaust to the 6" duct, my problem was connecting it from the 6" duct to the 5" exhaust flap.
> 
> After a few bowls of Jack Herer and a Tecate, this is what I came up with until I could get the correct set up, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL, fuck it, $12 reducer versus $2.50 part and an empty 2 liter coke, hahahaha


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm all for saving some money. Well done baja!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

In all honesty I actually considered driving to Home Depot just to get that one part. I even took one from the other tent but it wouldn't work. The only reason I didn't go was because I had a softball game at 6:30 and I wouldn't have been able to finish my tent and test it before the sun went down. I swear I must have thought about it for 15 minutes before I smoked a JH bowl and cracked a Tecate, next thing I know I was building that shit, hahahaha


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha, well sometimes all we need an a little influential bowl to the head.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

I should have taken pics of the 4" coupler I made.. lol The 4" fan exhaust and the 4" side of the reducer were identical so I had to figure out how to make a coupler. I got some foil paper around 8" x 10". I folded the wide area twice to thicken it. Then I put a strip of duct tape across it to strengthen it. I wrapped it around the 4" exhaust of the reducer and put duct tape over it to secure it. Then I slipped it over the fan's exhaust and used my 4" hose clamp to secure them together. I put more duct tape around area's that looked like it could leak, lol. Whatever works!


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I almost didn't post this cause it's ghetto as fuck. I had to do a last minute run to Dixie line to pick up a few things, including a 6" to 4" reducer, of course, they were all out. I found one that I thought would work and bought it. I did everything I could to the GL60 before having to figure out how I was going to connect the exhaust from the fan and out the top. I used the one I got from the fan exhaust to the 6" duct, my problem was connecting it from the 6" duct to the 5" exhaust flap.
> 
> After a few bowls of Jack Herer and a Tecate, this is what I came up with until I could get the correct set up, lol.


hey guess what i have a 6 to 4 duct reducer sitting in my closet, that sucks id kick it down if i still lived in burbank


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

haha, no worries man, it's nice to use the brain every once in a while ya know? Being unemployed sucks

Hope this is the end of my heating issues until I start flowering. I saw a few portable AC units on craigslist last night within my price range, that's probably the route I'm going to have to take if I'm going to keep the bigger tent cool


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

Woke up early this morning (7:30am) to figure out how to get these plants closer to the light. Once again I smoked a bowl of Jack Herer and cracked open a Tecate... 

This is just another temporary set up until I can afford to do it the way I'm picturing it in my head   I just hope it prevents stretching until I'm ready to flower or clone


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 15, 2010)

im sure those smaller plants will apprecaite that, and dont worry if it looks getto


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks, as long as it works... Unfortunately my temps shot up to 90 and it's still only 10am here, it's going to get a lot hotter in a few hours. I switched off the 2 cfl's that were hovering to see if that helps for now

I have a feeling a portable AC is going to be my only solution if I want to run a veg tent and a flowering tent in the same room


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 15, 2010)

the cfls should creat much heat at all. mine never did. but ya 90 is a bit high and an a/c is a good idea if you have one you can run


----------



## machnak (Jul 15, 2010)

Long as your plants are green, doesn't matter what everything else looks like.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 15, 2010)

being unemployed does suck, but growing ur own bomb ass meds is a good ass way to even it out i think. i started my last unemploy extension FUCK YEA!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

I just need one more extension and I should be able to finally get completely off of it before it ends. I hate unemployment, it was fun at first when I was getting my fat severance checks but now it sucks, lol

Well not so much anymore thanks to my new hobby


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> being unemployed does suck, but growing ur own bomb ass meds is a good ass way to even it out i think. i started my last unemploy extension FUCK YEA!


You were able to get your extension?? My friend tried to get his first extension a month ago, and they told him there was nothing they could do until congress signed the new thing...


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

That sucks, that's definitely bad news for me, mine is up in 2 months. How long was he on it though?


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 15, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> You were able to get your extension?? My friend tried to get his first extension a month ago, and they told him there was nothing they could do until congress signed the new thing...


 if hes had his first round of whatever they awarded him, have him go to website apply online and click continuing claim the first time it asks and then when your filling out the form check continue there also and they will send claim forms to mail in. i didnt check them both the first time i tried to restart it and they didnt give me shit. hope that works


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That sucks, that's definitely bad news for me, mine is up in 2 months. How long was he on it though?


He was only on it for the initial 26 week period, so he never even applied for the 1st extension yet, and now that he did, they are saying that he wont get cut a check until congress hurries the eff up.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

That sucks, I know how painful it is waiting for that check to come in and not get it...


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That sucks, I know how painful it is waiting for that check to come in and not get it...


hurts the worst when u dont have any meds and ur waiting haha


----------



## 420killabud (Jul 15, 2010)

Baja

Im deff subbed. gonna keep an eye on these ladies. Man I cant wait till mine come


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard killabud. My JH1 should be ready to clone in about 2 - 3 weeks. Once I clone it I'm going to sex it. I'm waiting for my order from Attitude to come in, should be here early next week!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I'm glad to hear the bubbler seems to be working, lets hope to see some rootage by next week. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

I was just gonna post something about them, they are still very green today. If it works Jack Herer is next


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Welcome aboard killabud. My JH1 should be ready to clone in about 2 - 3 weeks. Once I clone it I'm going to sex it. I'm waiting for my order from Attitude to come in, should be here early next week!


im gettn ready to do a 3 bill pick and mix and maybe 1 or 2 (5 seeds one strain pack) of dif strains. maybe even 5 bill


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn. I should be good with what I have for a while. I try to stay away from the seed websites because I know I'll end up ordering something new


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is JH1 just a few minutes ago


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 15, 2010)

theri lookin very green and healthy.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks  I really hope it turns out female so I can keep her as a mother


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think i know why your JH is so far ahead of the bajameds now.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

You think it's a male?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> You think it's a male?


 NO!! lol, nothing like that, but the bajamed's have been on 12/12 for a little over a week now, so they are not getting nearly as much light as yours i believe.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 15, 2010)

nice lookn jack shes growing stacked


----------



## machnak (Jul 15, 2010)

Looksa nice =)


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I have them all on 16/8 right now, that does make sense. 

Ended up going to see my wife's cousins band today, there was a collective 2 blocks down and I picked up some Casey Jones and Banana Kush. That Casey Jones is GOOOOOOOOOOD! Bout to take another hit right now


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

i fuckn love california i got my girsl on 18/6 also saves money


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

This Casey Jones is no joke, definitely top 3 on my list. I keep a weediary of strains I've tried 

This is it's origins:
Sativa 80 / Indica 20 
Origins - Trainwreck x Thai x East Coast Sour Diesel

Great smoke, if anyone comes across it I highly recommend it, I'm actually thinking about taking a break from Jack for a bit.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix Pick and Mix DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized 

$15.34 $30.67 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix Pick and Mix DNA Genetics LA Woman Feminized 

$15.34 $30.67 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds PICK AND MIX SEEDS Pick & Mix Seeds . DNA Genetics Kushberry Feminized 

$16.87 $33.74 Reg Seeds Per Pack: 10 Seeds UND8159 Underground Originals Killerskunk 

$92.09 $92.09 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix Pick and Mix Reserva Privada Tora Bora Feminized 

$15.34 $30.67 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds PICK AND MIX SEEDS Pick & Mix Seeds . Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Feminized 

$16.87 $33.74 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix Pick and Mix Reserva Privada Headband Feminized 

$16.87 $33.74 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds PICK AND MIX SEEDS Pick & Mix Seeds . Reserva Privada OG Kush Feminized 

$16.87 $33.74 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix Pick and Mix Next Generation NY Purple Diesel Feminized 

$15.34 $30.67 Pick & Mix Seeds per pack: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix Pick and Mix Kannabia Seeds La Blanca Feminized 

$10.73 $21.46 Feminized Seeds Per Pack: 05 Seeds SOMAFM514 / SOMAFM14/somafm514 Soma Seeds Somango Feminized 

$99.78 $99.78 Reg Seeds Per Pack: 10 Seeds SPIR140 Spice of Life Blue Satellite 

$84.43 $84.43 Feminized Seeds Per Pack: 03 seeds WORE21/WFS301 World of Seeds Landraces Afghan Kush Feminized 


$33.76 $33.76 

UFO #1 DNA Rocklock Feminized FREE SEED 

UFO#3 DNA Genetics Sharksbreath Feminized FREE SEED 

UFO #2 Reserva Privada Cole Train Feminized FREE SEED 

UFO #5 Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic FREE SEED 

UFO #4 DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized FREE SEED




hey man im ordering these next week ill post grow journals on them all under mine and antny420 profiles


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

all the pick mix im getting 2 of


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

That is a very nice list man, I'm definitely jealous.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> This Casey Jones is no joke, definitely top 3 on my list. I keep a weediary of strains I've tried
> 
> This is it's origins:
> Sativa 80 / Indica 20
> ...


ive never smoked CJ but have seen many growers grow it and the product looks fuckin amazing every time. man theri is so many strains i woud like to smoke and grow


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

I just had some this morning, the high is INSTANT, straight to the head, fuckin great shit. I love my Jack Herer and I'll probably smoke that for years but I'm always looking out for a good alternative.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I just had some this morning, the high is INSTANT, straight to the head, fuckin great shit. I love my Jack Herer and I'll probably smoke that for years but I'm always looking out for a good alternative.



10.73 $21.46 Feminized Seeds Per Pack: 05 Seeds SOMAFM514 / SOMAFM14/somafm514 Soma Seeds Somango Feminized 

this strain is jack crossed with big skunk korean

check out how dank she looks 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/soma-seeds/soma-seeds-feminized/soma-seeds-somango-feminized/prod_930.html


----------



## machnak (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks bomb dude! I'm jealous also.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

That price looks different compared to the link?


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

yea i have it in excel and they got misaligned it like 6 bills total


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

I already built a new list, I'm up to 100 lbs (or whatever the fuck it is) right now with 16 seeds total. If my first order comes in with no problems, I'll submit this order. I might change it until then, we'll see

Here are some pics of Delilahs babies on day 3 in my bubble cloner


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

my buddy got DNA seeds 10 of em and it took full 2 weeks but they came thats all that counts


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I already built a new list, I'm up to 100 lbs (or whatever the fuck it is) right now with 16 seeds total. If my first order comes in with no problems, I'll submit this order. I might change it until then, we'll see
> 
> Here are some pics of Delilahs babies on day 3 in my bubble cloner


did you say you made ur cloner? how much did it cost?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

My friend (billcollector) helped me make it. I think it was a total of about $24. $17 in parts (tub, air pump, tubes and air stone) at Wal Mart and $7 for those foams from the hydro store. I used flat black paint that I had lying around to paint it because it was clear and that was pretty much it except for the $20 Clonex. If they root within the next 10 days I'll be ready to flower Delilah and clone my Jacks


----------



## machnak (Jul 16, 2010)

It looks good, let's see some roots soon! You just running water in the cloner or something to help with root growth too?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm running regular tap water with 2 cups of the mix I use for watering (mild seedling nutes and ph balanced) then I added a drop of clonex and mixed it together. Then I dabbed some clonex on each clone and put them in. I heard I could use just plain tap water but I wanted to try and increase my chances so hopefully it works. I don't want to start flowering until I have a working cloner.


----------



## machnak (Jul 16, 2010)

That would be best so I'm with you. I'm hoping for the best, I'm gonna copy everything youre doing if it works.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

Anything to save fellow growers $$ 

I wish I could start flowering now but my room will easily reach the 100 degree mark, it's hot as fuck outside today. My veg tent was running at 93, I had to turn off the small cfl's I added and open it up to let it vent


----------



## machnak (Jul 16, 2010)

Fucking heat man, needs to be fall soon!

I'm all about saving some money


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

this fuckin heat sucks and it doesn't seem like it's going to change anytime soon, I might have to fire up the big tent with some cfl's in it and use that 6" inline fan (with the 600w off still) to ventilate it... I dont want my plants dying because of heat stress, I almost lost Edawg to heat, it was turning yellow, been nuturing it back to almost all green

Here are some pics, the first one is on the 10th, the last 2 are from today. Edawg is my wife's that she started from seed, that was pretty much all she did, lol


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

i got sd on my iphone weather its pretty hot up here today too high 80s


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> My friend (billcollector) helped me make it. I think it was a total of about $24. $17 in parts (tub, air pump, tubes and air stone) at Wal Mart and $7 for those foams from the hydro store. I used flat black paint that I had lying around to paint it because it was clear and that was pretty much it except for the $20 Clonex. If they root within the next 10 days I'll be ready to flower Delilah and clone my Jacks


nice ass cloner. theyll root i had a headband root in the fridge


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> nice ass cloner. theyll root i had a headband root in the fridge


With no light??


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 16, 2010)

yep it took 3 days it was off a fucked up 707 HB thats still vegn.this one right here as matter of fact. she was topped so weird and small that she split in half and is tied together if she still alive.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> this fuckin heat sucks and it doesn't seem like it's going to change anytime soon, I might have to fire up the big tent with some cfl's in it and use that 6" inline fan (with the 600w off still) to ventilate it... I dont want my plants dying because of heat stress, I almost lost Edawg to heat, it was turning yellow, been nuturing it back to almost all green
> 
> Here are some pics, the first one is on the 10th, the last 2 are from today. Edawg is my wife's that she started from seed, that was pretty much all she did, lol


Why not just run lights at night man?? cheaper and cooler.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 17, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Why not just run lights at night man?? cheaper and cooler.


That would be a perfect scenario except both my tents are inside my master bedroom. My wife and I live in a 1br apartment and the inline fans are loud. The reason I'm running the lights 16/8 is because she works in the morning and sleeps during those 8 hours. I wish I could run it during the night but since the fans are so loud, I have to run them during the day. When I go 12/12 it will be on at 9am and off at 9pm. I think a portable AC unit is my only solution if I plan to run both tents during the summer...


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 17, 2010)

id get a window ac ud have the room at 75 all the time


----------



## bajafox (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea that's what I'm looking at on craigslist. There are a lot of the portable one's too for around $100


----------



## machnak (Jul 17, 2010)

AC does sound like it would be the best best. High how are your temps getting?


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 17, 2010)

your gonna need the ac, specialy if its that hot in the veg tent with cfls


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Did you save those Orange Crush seeds?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 17, 2010)

I tried germing them in soil for a long time, they never popped through


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I tried germing them in soil for a long time, they never popped through


ive had seeds i thought were never gonna pop and a month later theri was plants poppin up


----------



## bajafox (Jul 17, 2010)

That's cool, I wish I had the space for more plants or I might have just left them. I threw them in a pot outside in the patio where there was the most sun and left it there for a good 2 weeks. 

Here is a picture of JH2, which I pretty much considered dead. I put it in a new small pot inside a plastic bag and here it is a few days later, it won't die. Also some pics of BMA, it's obviously an indica


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That's cool, I wish I had the space for more plants or I might have just left them. I threw them in a pot outside in the patio where there was the most sun and left it there for a good 2 weeks.
> 
> Here is a picture of JH2, which I pretty much considered dead. I put it in a new small pot inside a plastic bag and here it is a few days later, it won't die. Also some pics of BMA, it's obviously an indica


JH2 looks extremely funky!! And BMA looks like it definitely has some afghani in it.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 17, 2010)

You saw JH2 when it was pretty much hours away from death, damn thing won't die. I'll let it live as long as it stays green, might even throw it in 12/12 and see what happens

How can you tell it has afghani characteristics? I'm gonna flower it along with BMA, BMB and Delilah in about a week or 2


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That's cool, I wish I had the space for more plants or I might have just left them. I threw them in a pot outside in the patio where there was the most sun and left it there for a good 2 weeks.
> 
> Here is a picture of JH2, which I pretty much considered dead. I put it in a new small pot inside a plastic bag and here it is a few days later, it won't die. Also some pics of BMA, it's obviously an indica


theres no more power captain shes givin it all shes got and shes losing


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 17, 2010)

im so lucky my shit stays under 80 always with outside air BAY AREA!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 17, 2010)

We're hoping to get my wife prequalified for a home loan this week, as soon as that's done we can start looking at homes (assuming she gets qualified.) I already "designed" my next grow setup  I'm gonna have to take a measuring tape with me every time we go look at homes, lol


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 17, 2010)

nice, its always a good feeling when u find out you will have more room to grow indoor


----------



## bajafox (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a few months away but I'm sketching it out and making a list of everything I'll need, so far I'm up to $1700 in new equipment...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you noticed any type of rootage on the cloner?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know if I'm imagining things or what, but I see something white coming out. They are still as green, if not greener, than the day I cut them. 

JH3 has a new home, transplanted it today into it's flowering pot. When I go 12/12 in a week or two I'm going to put Delilah, BMA, BMB, and JH3 in there. JH1 I am going to keep in my veg tent while I clone it. I figured I'd sex JH3 and find out what it is while I clone JH1. If JH3 turns out female I'll put it back under 16/8 and keep her as my mother. Then I can just put JH1 in 12/12, if it's female I'll let it flower if it's male I'll take the pollen and store it.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 18, 2010)

So far so good, they don't look like they're dying or suffering. The last pic shows something white on the stem, I know the string on the right is just from the cotton swab when I dabbed it with Clonex but I don't think that white thing next to it is cotton


----------



## machnak (Jul 18, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So far so good, they don't look like they're dying or suffering. The last pic shows something white on the stem, I know the string on the right is just from the cotton swab when I dabbed it with Clonex but I don't think that white thing next to it is cotton



A root hopefully.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 18, 2010)

Let's hope so! Once I know it works, I can start flowering and sexing these other babies 

Cool update on my Attitude seeds, once they arrive I'll probably process my cart for my other order



> Your item was processed through and left our JACKSONVILLE, FL facility on July 18, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## machnak (Jul 18, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Let's hope so! Once I know it works, I can start flowering and sexing these other babies
> 
> Cool update on my Attitude seeds, once they arrive I'll probably process my cart for my other order



I love getting packages in the mail, seeds the most! I hope you check tomorrow and there are roots screaming at you to flower them.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 18, 2010)

I was expecting it around Wednesday, anytime around that and I would be more than happy. I'm going to store them for a few weeks anyway...


So I'm going to Comic Con on Friday and I will finally have a first hand look at the Xbox 360 Kinect 

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/110/1106051p1.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Glad to see our creation is possibly working  Now let's pray that all the Jacks are ladies.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea, seems to be working so far, I'll check it again later today and see if there is any improvement.

I wouldn't mind a boy and a girl but two girls would by just fine with me  I am almost 100% positive now that BMB is a Jack


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 19, 2010)

haha good luck with the home buying, me and my lady are gonna be purchasing next year. growing will definitely be the top thing on our list as far as what we need out of a house.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks man, we should have everything we need for our finance guy by the end of the week. Hopefully my wife finds out what our limits are next weekend and we can start looking


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

JH1 showed some yellow spots yesterday, I was hoping they'd go away over night but it spread a little, nothing too severe yet. I already think I know what happened. I was watering them a few days ago and I ran out of my ph pre mix I use for the younger plants so I used the pre mix I use for Delilah every other day which has some nutes in it for older plants but a small fraction. I might have used too much or something because that is the only plant, besides Delilah, that I used that water on and it's the only one with those yellow spots. JH3, BMA and BMB (which I'm pretty much convinced is a Jack Herer now) are all healthy with no yellowing. I'll post some pics after I finish my beer


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like they are all doing great, I have been having some issues with mine...


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

Which one's? The Bajameds?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Which one's? The Bajameds?


Yeah... I think I have it figured out, it might be mild nute burn from the soil


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

That's what I think I did to JH1. How tall should I let JH1 get before I top it?


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 19, 2010)

i would top once it has 5 or 6 nodes, also i would recommend uncle bens topping method


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

JH1 just started it's 8th node. I want to make sure my cloner is working before I cut anything off JH1. I'd like to be able to use the part I cut to clone, then once it gets roots, put JH1 into 12/12 and find out what it is


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm, i have heard that for best success in cloning, you want to clone off of plants that are at least 2 months old.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

If that's true then it's gonna be a long while before these Jacks get flowered, I need to know their sex first before I can flower them and before I can sex them I need to clone them

Looks like I'll only have Delilah, BMA and BMB in 12/12 at first then. That'll give me plenty of room to start 2 more seeds. The good thing about the ballast I'm getting is that I can dim my 600w down to around 360w, should run cooler and just enough for those plants


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 19, 2010)

they will sex them selfs if you veg long enough its called a preflower, i usaly see them 30 days after it sprouts


----------



## bajafox (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks, I did not know that. My oldest is at day 20. How soon should I top it then?


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks man, we should have everything we need for our finance guy by the end of the week. Hopefully my wife finds out what our limits are next weekend and we can start looking


we had been pre-approved 130k (all we asked for) but decided to hold off a bit since i was goin back to school. then i got the bright idea i should be growing herb full time, and very sad we didnt act. i'm gonna get a couple grows under my belt, and we hit a few vacations then presume looking around fall of next year. me and her are gonna max out our patient roster here in michigan, and im gonna throw about 20-30k into a large basement system and greenhouse. kind of a noob right now, but i am a perfectionist and dont care about price to get the job done right.

definitely subbed to your grow, gonna read through it thoroughly tomorrow. thanks for the input on my journal, hard to get people to jump in and comment so early into it. im gonna have those trainwreck's banging in that tent hopefully =-D


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

Totally understand what you mean, when I started it was a complete fuckin mess and I am not one to fuck around either, even if I don't have money. This thread is a continuation of another thread I had started. I was frustrated as hell with my first attempt so I wiped out our savings (just over $1k) and started from scratch. I still have a little ways to go but I am much closer to where I want to be. 

My wife is going through the process of getting prequalified right now. I was prequal'd for $250k last year before getting laid off. We're hoping she gets around $130k, that will be just enough for a 2br/2ba with a garage, the best part is we'll be paying less than we do on rent for this 1br/1ba dump. Last week I cashed out all of my stock and it got deposited this morning, that's going to cover our down payment and the upgrades I'm drooling over in my grow catalog, lol =)


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 20, 2010)

crazy shit man, prices are outrageous in cali... we were just looking at a 5 bedroom 3.5 bath for 160k in a real nice area with real nice schools, only issue was basement ceiling was at 6ft, and im not gonna be crouching for the rest of my life. other than that it was perfect, on a double lot, etc. sucks about the layoff, at least now you can pursue your passions haha. sometime next year i will be "quitting my day job" as long as everything continues to go smooth. you'd shit yourself if you seen the amount of house money can buy here in michigan:

http://www.mlsfinder.com/mi_realcomp/kwplymouth/index.cfm?action=listing_detail&property_id=210046817&searchkey=f0daf19a-9284-9b88-e0b0-98d931fa5c0f&npp=8&sr=17

it's really so ridiculous.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

True but then you have to live in Michigan, lol. There IS a reason why it is more expensive in CA.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> True but then you have to live in Michigan, lol. There IS a reason why it is more expensive in CA.


haha true, in all honesty as much as i bash this state, it is pretty good especially if you like the outdoors kinda stuff. if only we could do something about ohio =-/


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

I like the outdoors, especially when I get to tee off at 6:45am in December and by 10am be nice and sunny  I love San Diego, I'd rather be poor here than rich anywhere else

On my way to pick up my new ballast, be back in an hour or so with updates and pics of JH1, the leave's are getting uglier but still looks very healthy, the leaves at the top don't seem affected yet


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 20, 2010)

i'd be in cali or oregon right now if it wasnt for family in MI lol...


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 20, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> i'd be in cali or oregon right now if it wasnt for family in MI lol...


i would go with oregon, nothin against cali but oregonis so much nicer then cali besides the very north of cali where its still all woods and not cities


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm maybe so, and not to brag, but here in socal we have some of the best beaches, the best deserts for riding/atv, some pretty awesome skiing within a close drive, we pretty much have it all.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

Fuck it I'll brag, lol...we can get to the desert or the snow within 2 hours from San Diego, you want palm trees? The beach is about a half hour from the farthest part inland, or how about pine trees? Pine Valley is less than 45 minutes away from anywhere in SD. Casinos? Check. Major League Baseball? Check. NFL Team? Check. I can go on forever

Nothing against Oregon, little too gloomy for me up there though, I'll stick to sunny SoCal  You guys can visit anytime though


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Man I don't have shit in Vegas I hate it.


Casinos, clubs, drinking, shit got old...quick.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

So today I noticed that the nuted water for older plants had some nasty crap in it. I noticed it in my spray bottle too so I got rid of all of it and made all new water with only a ph balance and the mild seedling nutrients I had been using all along. I wanted to see if JH1 could handle the water like Delilah did but apparently I fucked up. I hope it recovers soon, looks sad


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe a flush before it would get worse? I'd flush but I'm OCD.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Her leaves don't look too bad, but she does look like she is stretching a little bit. She doesn't look nearly as bad as the bajamed's lol.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

The yellow spots just started about 3 days ago. That one is the only one I did anything different on so I'm hoping it was just bad water. It doesn't look like it's stretching that much to me? I should have more space soon to arrange them all correctly in my veg tent and get them all more light

I just put in my new ballast, I'm going to run my 600w hps at 360w with Delilah and a few others in there for the rest of the day. I bought some new 4" hose and clamps to set up my veg tent correctly


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe not, it could just be the camera angle, but her nodes look like they are pretty far apart.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

It looks really short in person, it could be the camera angle, it's literally about 8 inches tall. 

So I decided to just run the big tent at 400w for 18/6, it's is a lot quieter than the veg tent, same temps but more power. I don't want to switch to 12/12 until I at least have 3 plants ready, right now Delilah is the only one ready.

I thought about getting a metal halide lamp but since I already have the veg tent, probably would have just been a waste of money...

Here are a few updated pics:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks awesome bro!!!


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Hell yea, looks good.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot, if you only knew how bad my back hurts, lol... You have to get into some crazy angles to get stuff some of those things in there  I cleaned up my veg tent too. Now all I need are my seeds from Attitude and I can start the next batch


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

Ahhhh, the good only waiting game, it's a bitch ha.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea, waiting fkn sucks! I guess I'll just go back to playing video games...


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> It looks really short in person, it could be the camera angle, it's literally about 8 inches tall.
> 
> So I decided to just run the big tent at 400w for 18/6, it's is a lot quieter than the veg tent, same temps but more power. I don't want to switch to 12/12 until I at least have 3 plants ready, right now Delilah is the only one ready.
> 
> ...


once i switch to 12/12 im going to have attach the canfilter to my hood. there already smelling dank when they sleep


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea, waiting fkn sucks! I guess I'll just go back to playing video games...


You need to pick up a copy of Bad Company 2


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

My filter is on there now, my tent is super quiet with it on, I don't think my wife would notice if I left it on over night. It's now set to 6:30am to 10:30pm (16/8 ), I'm not sure yet which 12/12 hours I'm going to use yet. 

Bajamed B now has a new home and will probably be going into 12/12 in about 2 weeks. I know it's an indica so I'm gonna keep it short and flower soon. The clones still look good and I can see some tiny white stubs so hopefully they'll root and be ready for soil in a few days. JH3 is also going in soon and I'm really curious about doing a 12/12 from seed grow with one of my freebies

If I can find a cheap used copy I'll pick Bad Company 2 up, how often do you play? I've been wanting to reply Uncharted 2 and Portal lately, I'll probably start one of those after I finish Mario Galaxy 2. I have 18 hours on Galaxy 2 and only have 70 of the 120 stars in the game...


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea, waiting fkn sucks! I guess I'll just go back to playing video games...


LOL. That's me with WoW.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

That kid who supposedly freaked out when his mom took it away was on Tosh.O last week, funny ass show. Turns out it was fake, lol


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

This is exactly what I want to do to both my Jack Herers, if one of them turns out female, they will be my mother for as long as I can keep her alive

[video=youtube;FvSH75E-f9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSH75E-f9k[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

I topped BM3 yesterday, we shall see how they respond.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll probably top JH3 and BMB this weekend. 

Speaking of video games, I'm gonna go put a deposit on this at Gamestop tomorrow  My birthday is just around the corner

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?sku=020056&loc=ntlarcade


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

It's only got a 4 gig hard drive?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/vgm/1843247972.html


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

$35?? He's nuts! I was thinking more like $15...

That one is the "arcade" version with Kinect bundle. The new update to Xbox is that you can now use 3rd party storage devices, that thing is perfect for me. For another $50 I can buy a 250G USB HD at Best Buy, total cost for new Xbox + Kinect + 254Gigs = $350 + tax. I've used less than 10gigs on mine since I first bought in Jan of '06

Kinect by itself costs $149. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Seagate+-+250GB+External+USB+2.0+Portable+Hard+Drive/9690449.p?id=1218180729662&skuId=9690449&st=usb hard drive&contract_desc=null


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

The 250G version costs $299 http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=78241

Kinect Costs $149 http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?sku=020055&loc=ntlalone

Save yourself $100


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

That shit is so fucking dope.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'll probably top JH3 and BMB this weekend.
> 
> Speaking of video games, I'm gonna go put a deposit on this at Gamestop tomorrow  My birthday is just around the corner
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?sku=020056&loc=ntlarcade


thats a good buy right there im gona purchase that too damn, i got a 500gb EX HD ready to rock


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think I'll need more than 50gb, let alone 250


So far I don't see any roots this morning but the clones are still as green as the day I cut 'em. I wish I new for sure it was working so I could top JH1 today


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 21, 2010)

with bublle cloners it cantake any where from 5-15 days, or even longer. it haasnt been that long yet at al either . just be patietn and they will root. u know you can put a 12/12 light on a unrooted clone and it will show sex


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

I decided to top JH1 before whatever was affecting it got to the top leaves... I'm also flushing it, it's going to go through a ton of stress so we'll see if it recovers. I put the top in the cloner, I hope it roots because if I lose JH1 that only leave's me with JH3 as a possible Jack Herer mother

I should have never given JH1 that nuted water


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> with bublle cloners it cantake any where from 5-15 days, or even longer. it haasnt been that long yet at al either . just be patietn and they will root. u know you can put a 12/12 light on a unrooted clone and it will show sex


I'm not too worried, they still look very healthy, just getting anxious. That's a good note, I'll have to remember that, luckily these came off a female. I'll have to try it with the JH1 top though


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 21, 2010)

im sure the JH you just topped will pull through, just give her straight phed water for a few


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, I hope so...

On a much brighter note, according to my shipping status, my seeds are here! I should have them this afternoon, now I can start some new babies in my empty veg tent


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

I woke up today with this crazy back pain and I have another softball game tonight. I went to pick up some meds for before and after the game. 

For a sativa to get me through the day I picked up some Amnesia, I should have one of those seeds in today. I had a taste while I was there, it was pretty damn good. My wife likes indica's at night and I figured I'll need some tonight too so I picked up some Blackberry Kush, looks and smells good. And just for fun I got a gram of Rollin Stoned

Here are a few pics. Enjoy


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy shit bro JH1 is a full fledged plant now!! Awesome!!! I can't believe how much I'm missing! Looking good bro!! Shit looking great!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks MK, unfortunately I made a mistake on JH1 but hopefully it recovers. JH3 and BMB are not too far behind either. I'm hoping to start 12/12 next week. 

I wanted to point out that Im a bit of a dumbass, for some reason I disconnected by 6" inline fan yesterday and didn't reconnect it. When I didn't hear it this morning I of course panicked and woke up to make sure the light was on, but I never checked the fan. About an hour ago I noticed my temps were sitting around 86 degree's with it being kinda cold outside and the ambient temp must have easily been high 70's. I was going to set the ballast to 600w to see how hot it would get when I noticed my fan was disconnected, lol. So after about an hour my temps have dropped down to 79, I might as well bump up the wattage

I blame the weed...


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 21, 2010)

aw man that sucks, definitely a pot head mistake, lol. Anything serious happen to them?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

They're fine, I'm ok with as high as 88 degree's, when I see 90 is when I get worried. 

Just checked my mail  I don't even know where to begin! Attitude came through 100%


----------



## machnak (Jul 21, 2010)

Hell yea man!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

I put both freebies straight into FFOF and in the tent with plastic domes, been working so far... Hopefully in a few days they'll crack soil, I'm going to let those go 12/12 as soon as I switch


----------



## salinas (Jul 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'm very biased towards Jack Herer, just because it works for me and my needs. I definitely recommend it as a day time smoke, it's perfect.


just got done smoking jack herrer it is deeelisciuos piney smell mine has a smooth toke to it doesnt make you cough at all i also love feeling awake after i smoke and sativas like the jack herrer are the best has anybody tried J1 i think jack herrer x lemon haze or something. F$%k purps.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

I got some Amnesia today (Ko Chang x Skunk/Cinderella 99/*Jack Herer*) and it's so much better than just Jack, problem is it cost me $25/gram  Good thing I just got my Amnesia seed in the mail today, I probably won't plant her for a few months though


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

I just submitted a new Attitude order, should be fun:


Product: World of Seeds Diamond Line Stoned Immaculate Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds 
Quantity: 1

Product: Flying Dutchmen Power Skunk Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1

Product: UFO#2 DNA Genetics Sharksbreath Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO #3 Reserva Privada Cole Train Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO #1 DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 22, 2010)

try the pick and mix bro im getn 2 seeds for 30 dollars for most strains some like up to 35$ for 2. it lets u make ur own multi pack


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> HAHAHAHA fuck purps! (+rep) Some of my friends love that shit, I can't stand it.
> 
> I got some Amnesia today (Ko Chang x Skunk/Cinderella 99/*Jack Herer*) and it's so much better than just Jack, problem is it cost me $25/gram  Good thing I just got my Amnesia seed in the mail today, I probably won't plant her for a few months though


u gota make a run up to harborside health center in oakland, they have amnesia 55 an 8th that will blow ur mind. they test for mold bugs fungus chemicals etc and thc level b4 they sale there patient supplied meds.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> They're fine, I'm ok with as high as 88 degree's, when I see 90 is when I get worried.
> 
> Just checked my mail  I don't even know where to begin! Attitude came through 100%


 sexy seeds bud


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

That's what I did with my first order, if I did that again I probably would have spent twice as much, there are just too many I want to try, lol. I should be good for a while with what I have now


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I decided to top JH1 before whatever was affecting it got to the top leaves... I'm also flushing it, it's going to go through a ton of stress so we'll see if it recovers. I put the top in the cloner, I hope it roots because if I lose JH1 that only leave's me with JH3 as a possible Jack Herer mother
> 
> I should have never given JH1 that nuted water


let her dry out and cut a couple fan leave like shes a clone maybe spurt her top growth, u dont want to drown her with multiple flushings shell stay heavy and low like that if u do


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> If I can find a cheap used copy I'll pick Bad Company 2 up, how often do you play? I've been wanting to reply Uncharted 2 and Portal lately, I'll probably start one of those after I finish Mario Galaxy 2. I have 18 hours on Galaxy 2 and only have 70 of the 120 stars in the game...


i was playing bfbc2 a lot before work picked back up in full swing, the game is seriously bad ass though. add me on xbl if you want gamertag: ballsagnaFTW probably wont be around my 360 for a few weeks, and not sure how much i will be playing it. i'd imagine now that i'm actually done setting up my grow and shit i will have time to sit around and play now when i'm at home. 

can't wait to see the finished product, everything is looking pretty snazzy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> i was playing bfbc2 a lot before work picked back up in full swing, the game is seriously bad ass though. add me on xbl if you want gamertag: ballsagnaFTW probably wont be around my 360 for a few weeks, and not sure how much i will be playing it. i'd imagine now that i'm actually done setting up my grow and shit i will have time to sit around and play now when i'm at home.
> 
> can't wait to see the finished product, everything is looking pretty snazzy.


 My gamertag is pretty easy, lol its billcollector99.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

It's not looking too good for JH1, looks worse than it did yesterday. And I think I'm starting to see the same thing on another plants leave's, it's still too small to tell though.


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

No good baja. 

I hope the baby lives.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope so too, it was my pride and joy. So far all of the clones seem to be green and healthy, there are signs of roots still but nothing to be excited about


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel ya man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

They are super resilient bro, hopefully she will spring back.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Look on the bright side, at least you weren't flowering already, and wake up to your buds being eaten away.


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Look on the bright side, at least you weren't flowering already, and wake up to your buds being eaten away.




Fuck. I don't know what I'd do. It can always be worse.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

I know bill...

Come pick up that spray anytime today, I might go buy my shirt for Comic Con later but I should be home all day


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wanna hear something sad, I have lived in S.D. my whole life, and I have never been to Vegas!


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Ha, it's fun but it gets old quick. I hate being here, there is a million other places I should had moved other than this bat country. Especially when it's 110 outside.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I got some Amnesia today (Ko Chang x Skunk/Cinderella 99/*Jack Herer*) and it's so much better than just Jack, problem is it cost me $25/gram  Good thing I just got my Amnesia seed in the mail today, I probably won't plant her for a few months though


dam 25 for a gram what a rip, for 25 here i can get dank 8ths off the street, those club prices are to outrages.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

My wife looks at room rates every day, she wants to go really bad. I won't go unless I can drop $300 a day. I'm not a gambling addict or anything but I love to play craps when I'm in Vegas


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam 25 for a gram what a rip, for 25 here i can get dank 8ths off the street, those club prices are to outrages.


 Where is here? California?


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Craps is the shit, unless I'm losing then it sucks. I like roulette very much too. If you ever decide to come let me know! I'll see if I can get you some show tickets or something.



1/8's for 25?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam 25 for a gram what a rip, for 25 here i can get dank 8ths off the street, those club prices are to outrages.


I agree completely. I've tried some of the stuff my friends brings over from different places and my place is by far the most potent smoke I can find. I don't complain about the prices because I'm always getting free stuff from the owner.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Craps is the shit, unless I'm losing then it sucks. I like roulette very much too. If you ever decide to come let me know! I'll see if I can get you some show tickets or something.


I want to take her to go see the Blue Man Group, I've been once before but I wanna get high and go  I only play $100 a day on craps unless I'm wasted and think I can win it back, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Where is here? California?


no southern oregon, when croptober hits you dont even have to pay for it really cuz almost every one has it legal or not and alot of it. the most i ever pay for an 8th is 40 and that is around this time of year, but i havent bought for over a year now cuz my grower is always keepin me stocked.



bajafox said:


> I agree completely. I've tried some of the stuff my friends brings over from different places and my place is by far the most potent smoke I can find. I don't complain about the prices because I'm always getting free stuff from the owner.


yes free stuff is always nice.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> 1/8's for 25?


 That's what I'm saying, where in the hell can you get Fire for 25/eighth


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2010)

southern oregon my freind


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahh Oregon, makes sense.


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Best price I can get for an 1/8 is 40 bucks. & even then I wanna spend an extra ten to get better buds.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

I would drive to Vegas but my wife wants to fly (we drove last time) so I'll probably have to hit you up for some if we do


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Definitely man, the kids that work at one of the dispensaries I go to is pretty cool so I'll just run you to that one and you can take a look. 

I wish I could say, Hell yea man I just got done curing my buds I grew I'll throw you some nugs no worries. But that's not that case  Unless you come after 9 weeks from now ha.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm trying to push this trip out as far as possible, my number one priority is finding a home  After that I'll take her to Vegas to celebrate


I decided to go 12/12 starting today. I transferred the Fem Cole Train and Rocklock seeds with Edawg and BMC into the veg tent under 18/6. Delilah, JH1, BMA and BMB are in my flower tent under 12/12, figured I'd at least sex them and find out what I have. I have more fem seeds from Attitude on the way, if I have any males I need to take what I can and discard them as soon as I can


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

That would be a cool celebration for buying a house. By then I should have some buds for sure. 


I hope all females. For you and I both.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

If we end up driving up there, I'll make sure you get some of SD's finest 

I'm not a fan of cold weather but it's been perfect growing conditions, I have the ballast set to 600w HPS right now and it's running at 82 degree's with 50% humidity. I have my big box fan pulling in the cold air on the window and immediately into my blower pushing it straight at the ballast and where my induct fan is. I'm waiting for the heat to come back to see if that will work or if I'm going to have to drop the extra funds on an AC. Either way, I think I finally have the tent perfectly dialed in and if I wanted to, I could go super lumens on the ballst (adds 10 to 20% more power), I'll do that when the plants are a few weeks into flowering though...gonna be a looooooong few weeks though, lol


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> If we end up driving up there, I'll make sure you get some of SD's finest
> 
> I'm not a fan of cold weather but it's been perfect growing conditions, I have the ballast set to 600w HPS right now and it's running at 82 degree's with 50% humidity. I have my big box fan pulling in the cold air on the window and immediately into my blower pushing it straight at the ballast and where my induct fan is. I'm waiting for the heat to come back to see if that will work or if I'm going to have to drop the extra funds on an AC. Either way, I think I finally have the tent perfectly dialed in and if I wanted to, I could go super lumens on the ballst (adds 10 to 20% more power), I'll do that when the plants are a few weeks into flowering though...gonna be a looooooong few weeks though, lol



Thanks bud, believe that I'll return the favor. 

I can't wait to get my tent now. I'm stuck at work while it sits at my house waiting to get opened and set-up.

What kind of ballast are you using?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

The best one I could afford 

http://www.greners.com/ballasts/brand/lumatek/lumatek-electronic-ballast-hps-mh-600w-120v-240v-dimmable.html


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, that's one I'm gonna pick up from my hydro store once I have the funds and my house gets new end tables and a coffee table.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 22, 2010)

Compared to that POS I had before, it's a night and day difference. It's quiet and you can touch it without getting burned, plus you can't go wrong with the 360/400/600 options. I paid a lot for it but I have no regrets, that tent is finally done


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dangit, lol. I wanted to stop by today, cause i had a present for you, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 23, 2010)

Next time... I'm gone all day tomorrow at Comic Con, call me on the weekend, sorry I forgot to call you back, there was a lot going on


----------



## bajafox (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a friend over today and my wife's brother so I had them help me pick which seed to germinate from my Attitude order. I threw all 4 seeds in a hat and we each picked one, the remaining one being the one I'd start. The one I was hoping to save ended up being the last one, lol... hopefully in a few days I'll have a South African Kwazulu seedling


----------



## machnak (Jul 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I had a friend over today and my wife's brother so I had them help me pick which seed to germinate from my Attitude order. I threw all 4 seeds in a hat and we each picked one, the remaining one being the one I'd start. The one I was hoping to save ended up being the last one, lol... hopefully in a few days I'll have a South African Kwazulu seedling


I hope that seedling cracks! I also through a few seeds in to germinate from my mystery bag, a just encase male spur happens.

Can't wait to see your Kwazulu! Just reminds me of the world cup vavazolas or whatever they're called. Haha.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 23, 2010)

hahahaha, me too! I hope it cracks soil, if not there goes $15, lol Good news on JH1, it was real perky today and lots of new green  I think it's going to be ok...

I bought a replica Hattori Hanzo sword at Comic Con today, it's in my golf bag like Bills brother Budd, lol. I bought "The Brides" sword


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 23, 2010)

ahh you're home now?


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> hahahaha, me too! I hope it cracks soil, if not there goes $15, lol Good news on JH1, it was real perky today and lots of new green  I think it's going to be ok...
> 
> I bought a replica Hattori Hanzo sword at Comic Con today, it's in my golf bag like Bills brother Budd, lol. I bought "The Brides" sword


nice u got to visit comic con


----------



## machnak (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad to here she's looking better!


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 24, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> i was playing bfbc2 a lot before work picked back up in full swing, the game is seriously bad ass though. add me on xbl if you want gamertag: ballsagnaFTW probably wont be around my 360 for a few weeks, and not sure how much i will be playing it. i'd imagine now that i'm actually done setting up my grow and shit i will have time to sit around and play now when i'm at home.
> 
> can't wait to see the finished product, everything is looking pretty snazzy.


 if u put in a pre order at gamestop for medal of honor u can get into the beta on 360, its better than COD and BF2 combined


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 24, 2010)

if shes not broken dont try to fix her.....MJ plant that is


----------



## bajafox (Jul 24, 2010)

Comic Con was badass but super packed, we left a bit earlier than usual but I had already bought everything I was and wasn't looking for, lol

Got my sword, The Tick season 1 & 2, 2 UFC figures, Tito and BJ Penn, $5ea, and a few small things  If my wife wasn't there I could have easily spent all our money, hahaha

In order:

JH1
JH2
JH3
BMA
BMB
BMC
Delilah
Edawg

Wish I could say the attitude seeds have cracked soil but no luck yet.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 24, 2010)

the third pic plat looks a lil sad, ive had veggie leaves fold over like that when i had aphids


----------



## machnak (Jul 24, 2010)

Delilah in picture 9 looks really nice.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 24, 2010)

The 3rd pic is JH2, I declared it dead weeks ago but it won't give up, if it gets long enough I might try cloning it and get rid of the stem.

thanks, Delilah looks pretty good compared to how she was when we got her  hopefully she'll give us a decent yield, still waiting for her clones to root....


----------



## machnak (Jul 24, 2010)

No roots yet? I got my bubble cloner finished and went and picked up net pots and neopreme inserts just ready for the cuttings. I got some Thrive Alive B-1 Red to use with the water in the cloner.

Know anything about the stuff?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry man, I don't know much about that...

I see white things that look like they might be roots, but nothing convincing yet, they're still very green and healthy


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2010)

I need to make a trip out to your place, I have an overage here, and was hoping you would like to take some


----------



## bajafox (Jul 24, 2010)

Which ones? I only have room for 2 or 3 in my 12/12 room, my veg tent is full for now. I took a peak at Cole Train tonight and it should be cracking soil tomorrow


----------



## bajafox (Jul 25, 2010)

JH3, BMA and BMB should be ready to get topped in about a week. Hopefully those clones are rooted by then, if not I might just dump it try something else...


----------



## bajafox (Jul 25, 2010)

Cole Train and Rocklock broke through soil today, I'm hoping to see the South African Kwazulu by tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday morning.

I'm going to put the Cole Train and Rocklock straight into 12/12 in about 2 weeks since I know they're females (supposedly), I should know by then what JH1, 2, BMA and BMB are, I doubt they are all females


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

Just took a quick peek under some soil and it looks like the South African Kwazulu should crack soil in a few hours  I need to go pick up 2.5 gallon pots for the flowering room today, will try to post updated pics afterwards

My second Attitude order left NY today and should be here in a few days


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope they're all females bud!


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Just took a quick peek under some soil and it looks like the South African Kwazulu should crack soil in a few hours  I need to go pick up 2.5 gallon pots for the flowering room today, will try to post updated pics afterwards
> 
> My second Attitude order left NY today and should be here in a few days


its not good to uncover the seed once it is growing its like exposing roots except alot worse, i used to do the same thing, but now that im patient it seems i have better germ and plant survival rate then when i would check to see if the ywere comin up


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

I couldn't help it this morning, lol

They've all cracked soil, I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow once they're fully out and stretched. Also I can now confirm roots on one of Delilah's babies! I'm probably going to top my other plants as soon as they show sex, I'm going to clone the females and dump the males, unless it's a Jack Herer male 

I was at Lowe's today looking for 2.5 gallon pots and they all pretty much sucked, I'm probably going to order them instead, any suggestions?


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 26, 2010)

a local hydro shop should have good cheap pots, i get 3 gal and they are only 1.25 each


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to check them out tomorrow morning, I figured Lowe's would have had a good selection...

I just topped JH3, BMA, and BMB


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 26, 2010)

Lowes and HD are terrible for pots. I agree about the local hydro shop. The only thing I've gotten from HD for planting is their 2.00$ 5 gallon buckets for doing tomatoes dwc. lol


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

I spent an entire hour there and didn't get anything I needed, fuck Lowe's and Jimmie Johnson

Here are a few updated pics, also my Hattori Hanzo wannabe, in case anyone tries anything funny, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I couldn't help it this morning, lol
> 
> They've all cracked soil, I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow once they're fully out and stretched. Also I can now confirm roots on one of Delilah's babies! I'm probably going to top my other plants as soon as they show sex, I'm going to clone the females and dump the males, unless it's a Jack Herer male
> 
> I was at Lowe's today looking for 2.5 gallon pots and they all pretty much sucked, I'm probably going to order them instead, any suggestions?


Get the 3 gallon smart pots from gorilla gardeners


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll call 'em and see if they have them in stock this weekend.

If Delilah give's me a decent yield using these pots, I might just keep using them when I upgrade


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

they had a bunch, the last time i went. $5 each for the 3 gallon smart pots. I have heard only great things about them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Check out this outdoor grow done with 10 gallon smart pots.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327580-my-growitup-greenhouse-grow-2010-a-52.html#post4424219


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 26, 2010)

thats sick. those things are huge!


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

Definitely monster plants. When my seeds are ready to be placed into soil I'm gonna try out those smart pots.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

Those things look like tree's


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a small video of my tent. I threw in BMC and Edawg today, I'm just going to flower them and see what they are, I won't have much room for them once I get my new seeds

[video=youtube;UgCtojRr4iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgCtojRr4iw[/video]

The G13 clones seem to be doing really well, if I can't find new homes for them I'm going to flower them as soon as they're healthy enough


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn Delilah got wayyy bigger since the last time I saw her!!!!! I wouldn't mind a G-13


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is a small video of my veg tent.

First seedling is the South African Kwazulu, then Rocklock and Cole Train

[video=youtube;9CmOXSWdy2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CmOXSWdy2A[/video]


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn Delilah got wayyy bigger since the last time I saw her!!!!! I wouldn't mind a G-13


It's yours, I'm giving the other one to my friend.

Delilah is a huge bitch


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

BTW I still have those Sour D cuts for you, and/or some seedlings, if you want.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

damn I forgot all about em, I'd hate to turn them down but I'm out of space

That's why I'm passing on some of my clones. That G13 is as good as yours now, my other friend decided he is going to keep just one. I'm getting a Shiva Skunk seed tomorrow from him too


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bummer. It's all good though, Im going to turn one into a mother, so it will be readily available for you if you ever want one  Or, you can just have some of the byproducts


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm sure we'll figure something out, lol


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW all nice stuff Fox!!!! Subbed for sure......


----------



## bajafox (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks BK420, reply sent, let me know if you need any more help

Here is a quick update of the cloner:

[video=youtube;rc0ZDI6WSxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc0ZDI6WSxs[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

I SEE ROOTS!!! lol sweetness


----------



## bajafox (Jul 28, 2010)

FINALLY! hahaha, seems like it took forever, just glad our $20 investment paid off

I had to put JH1 back under the cfl's. I started to notice small brown spots again, gonna keep an eye on it and probably flush it if it gets worse. There is some noticeable growth in the "private regions" of some plants and I should know if there are males or females in there by the weekend


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 28, 2010)

u have your stems under the water line correct? i have a crude one cup with a bag over it with 2 air tubes bubbling, a pic on my page, i just want to make sure you have them submerged cause im not sure if splashing them with water or having them submerged is quicker or more reliable


----------



## bajafox (Jul 28, 2010)

They are submerged at least a half inch


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 28, 2010)

here she is today standing straight up, foilar fed her with seaweed extract and now clean 6.6ph h2o, i added some clonex nut juice to the cup water. shes a salmon creek and hopefully shell root so i can cube her and put her in the clone box in couple more days


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice roots man! I think I have a flaw somewhere in my cloner though. What nutrients/chemicals are in your water?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just have water and Superthrive in mine.


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool, any problems with algae?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

As a matter of fact yes. I put some peroxide with the water to help take care of that water, also I have had to change it twice already.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

They are under a single 19w cfl on 24/0 and they seem to be doing real well.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> Nice roots man! I think I have a flaw somewhere in my cloner though. What nutrients/chemicals are in your water?


Just tap water and about a cup of the mild nuted water I use for my seedlings, I'd say it's almost all just tap water though + Clonex on the clones

I'm going to change the water today and just balance the ph to around 6.0


----------



## bajafox (Jul 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> They are under a single 19w cfl on 24/0 and they seem to be doing real well.


I'm using a single cfl too, 26w or something. Once those roots start the rest come fast, I noticed a big difference between yesterday and today. 

Just checked my shipping status and it says my seeds are in San Diego, I hope to get them tomorrow  I'm going to start one of those Stoned Immaculate seeds right away


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool, all I used was water pH at 6.0 with Super Thrive Red B-1. I killed my clone because it was from my MK which has nuts. I don't need more pollen than he can give me so I took it as an excuse to perfect the cloner I build. Still a few tweaks to it but I'll take pictures later.

Glad those glad roots look nice ah? I'm a little jealous!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 29, 2010)

From what I noticed clones don't really need much with this set up. JH1's top had a root this morning and the G13 clones are growing fast, I'll probably put them in soil this weekend. Now I just need to find out if JH1 is a male or female


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, whether pollen or buds, it will beneficial in the future....I'll keep my fingers crossed for female though.

I changed the water out of my cloner & cut two fresh clones this morning for a friend that wants MK pollen. Hopefully with the correct amount of Super Thrive in it now, I won't get hella algae.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 29, 2010)

Same here, I already have JH1 back ito 18/6. Now that it's top has roots I'm going to flower it and find out what it is, hopefully I can keep JH1 as a mother and just flower the clone 

Got my second order of Attitude seeds today
Stoned Immaculate 3
Power Skunk 5
Freebies:
Cole Train 1
Sour Cream 1
Sharksbreath 1 

I can't wait to start that Power Skunk, supposedly it's a 50 day flowering period sativa dominant


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2010)

So you have 2 cole trains now?


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

It does sound very tasty! They FEM?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So you have 2 cole trains now?


Yup, not sure what I'm going to do with my second one yet... any ideas? 



machnak said:


> It does sound very tasty! They FEM?


machnak, all the seeds I've ordered so far are fems


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh hoooo! You sly son of a gun you, you motor boating son of a bitch! Haha. Man I wish we lived closer, breeding, cloning, shit would be so much easier. I know nobody out here that grows on a personal level. Shit suckkks.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 29, 2010)

San Diego is only a 5.5 hour drive


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, holy fuck I laughed too hard there. 


Had to take a breather on that one.  Well I need to take a weekend off or some shit.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

That movie is awesome. 

I just realized I forgot to label the pics above, the first 2 are JH1, then the Cole Train, Rocklock and South African Kwazulu, those 3 are 5 or 6 days now from the day I put them in soil.

I'm gonna start calling that African strain SAK now....damn thing is too long to type, lol


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

SAK, I watched south park last night with starvin marvin, sounds like a word they would use...or click haha. 

I like-a da' Sak. Haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow you guys are too funny! That clip had me crackin up.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

SAK is the strangest looking seedling I've had so far, super thin and very green. The description says it's a short flowering period but it has no specific time, I thought it would be way long considering it's 100% sativa. I'm going to take my time with this one and make sure I grow it to it's full potential


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see how it does!

My seedlings haven't surfaced yet.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

How long has it been since you put them in soil? My Cole Train is taking off compared to the Rocklock and SAK, today should be day 6 I think.


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Today is day two. I planted them once the taproot was about 1/8''. Their soil was pretty dry when I checked them this morning so they got water but I hope they didn't get too dry. Hopefully when I get home today I'll have some sprouts....or signs it's coming. 

I work til 6 today then have a tattoo to do at my studio/grow room once I'm home so hopefully by 9 or so I should have an update with some sprouts.

Couple pictures?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Speaking of pics, where can I see some pics of your artwork?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

2 days!? lol, gotta be a little more patient there, hahaha

I want to post pics of the clones roots, I have no idea when they will be ok for soil.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I stuck one of mine in the ground yesterday, so we shall see if it does ok. My other clone I put in soil when it barely had a nub of the root, and I thought it was for sure a goner, and now she is one of the biggest bitches in my backyard


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice! I want to start some new seeds today, probably gonna go with a Power Skunk and a Stoned Immaculate


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahahaha I know I know....it may be 3 days now that I think of it. But I smoke a lot and have no short term memory. 


My facebook has some pictures on it. Want that?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

I get short term memory too, especially when I start medicating at 6:30am, lol

Here are some new pictures of JH1 starting to reveal itself (I think) I'm also adding a little nug porn, that's my Jack Herer nugget and I hope my plants look like that one day


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn, nice looking bud, and bud to be. 

Optimism.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't mind getting a male Jack


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Those look like calyxes to me.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

They are, hopefully they'll show their sex soon. JH1 is under 18/6, the rest (except for the seedlings) are under 12/12 and developing fast, if I get a male I need to get it out asap, can't have it trying to get into Delilahs pants, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

If they are calyxes, then it is a female, male plants don't have those


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

Really? I misread/understood what I thought they were... Good thing I picked up the Grow Bible today, lol, I need to catch up on my terminology. My plants are growing faster than my learning curve 

Your G13 should be ready for soil in a few days or you can pick it up and put it in a cup of water and take it home. Either way, I need it gone before we start on that new idea


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought I was coming over monday... I can come sooner if you want.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

Monday should be good. My friend is thinking about copying my veg tent so we might go out and buy all the stuff tomorrow, that should free up some space and I can start some new ones  Are you going to want my extra Cole Train?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

For sure, if you are offering  

Here is a diagram-


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

I have no need for it and don't plan to grow it again... My new Attitude cart is at $300 (don't tell my wife!)

Yea, I checked the index on my Bible and looked it up, lol. From what I can tell all of my plants have them, you'll see it when you come over


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I don't mind getting a male Jack


some people look at males popping up as a bad thing =-/

i view it as a way to get some crosses going =-D


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Same here. That's our plan anyway.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

I was hoping for one of each but it looks like I have 2 females, guess I'll just have to live with having to Jack Herer mothers....dammit


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm tellin you bro, make a clone, and i'll turn it hermie


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a clone  ... 2 if the other one roots


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Must be a dope ass order, I need to put one in ASAP...right after rent and that damned electric bill.
I would love a Jack Herer male, or female! I'm still waiting to hear from a dispensary here for the JH clones. Hopefully soon.

How do you force a hermie Bill?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

I will probably flower JH3 and the 2 clones. In the meantime I'll veg JH1 until I can clone it and keep her as a mother. 

Bill, I have no doubt in my mind one of those bajameds you have is a Jack Herer, for some reason that crop had quite a few seeds. The only reason I even bought his last qtr of it was in hopes I'd find more seeds, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Possibly, bm1 and bm2 definitely look like two different strains, even though they are males, they are growing completely different.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

When you see the leave's on my Jacks you'll probably be able to notice if there is a resemblance, they're practically identical in age


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2010)

So random coincidence right now, i have a friend in from denver, and her friend that is with her, tells me "yeah my dad is a caregiver there for 6 patients" so we are talking, and I'm showing him some of my stuff, and he say's have you heard of "Jack Herer" So I say yeah, and he says that male you got in the pepsi bottle looks just like a Jack.... So I think we have confirmation that Bajamed 1 is a Jack Herer Male


----------



## bajafox (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW! HAHAHAHA, that is fuckin awesome!


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

Small world eh!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2010)

You should cut the dead leaves off of JH1, or at least cut the dead part of the leaf off.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 31, 2010)

I took most of it off already, it's growing pretty good so far, I thought I had lost it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh I wasn't sure, I was just going through your pics again last night, to see if I could see a resemblance to my male, and I noticed all the yellow leaves, and I didnt know if you had fixed that already or not.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 31, 2010)

They literally pretty much fell off on their own by the time I decided to take them off.

I ended up starting a Sharksbreath and Acapulco Gold today, if all goes well I hope to see them by Wednesday


----------



## bajafox (Aug 1, 2010)

I think I saw a ball sack this morning on one of the bajameds... I'll post pics soon


----------



## machnak (Aug 1, 2010)

Hopefully when you go to take pictures hairs come out.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a pic of BMA and some updated pics of Jack Herer 3 (I mislabeled the pics JH1)


----------



## bajafox (Aug 1, 2010)

I put it back in my veg tent, if that's a nut sack the last thing I need is for it to pollinate my G13.


----------



## machnak (Aug 1, 2010)

That first picture looks like a huge nut.


----------



## teryy (Aug 1, 2010)

LookN good Fox..Make sure you swing by the dr club and give the group some updates lol. and i would like to ask you a question so ill send you a message


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 1, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Here is a pic of BMA and some updated pics of Jack Herer 3 (I mislabeled the pics JH1)


 lookn way better, super fat stem system that nice gona be big buds


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 1, 2010)

yep testy lookn bulb, fem and fem


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 1, 2010)

what are you guys paying for 8ths right now at ur clubs in SD


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anywhere from 30 to 70


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yo, what time did you want me to come over today?


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 2, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Anywhere from 30 to 70


 nice the 55 and under is the shit, im stuck with harborsidehealthcenter up here 60 for top and a deadly 9.5% state tax ahhhhhhhhhhh but they test for mold bugs rot and THC%/CBD%


----------



## bajafox (Aug 2, 2010)

That plant is definitely a male, it's showing a lot of balls today, I put it behind my TV in the living room area for now. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet, I don't want the pollen, do you want it bill?



teryy said:


> LookN good Fox..Make sure you swing by the dr club and give the group some updates lol. and i would like to ask you a question so ill send you a message


Thank you  I'll be sure to update the thread once my new seedlings crack soil (cross fingers) 



smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> lookn way better, super fat stem system that nice gona be big buds


That's the 3rd Jack Herer I planted and so far so good. My first Jack that I topped is in 18/6, the top has rooted already and I'll probably throw it into 12/12 this weekend



smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> what are you guys paying for 8ths right now at ur clubs in SD


I paid $85 for a qtr of Jack Herer last week, other that than I usually pay anywhere between 40 - 60/8th


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2010)

There is a spot in long beach selling the Jack for $30 an 1/8th
If you are willing to make the drive, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 2, 2010)

hahaha, no thanks, I have plenty left


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was just joking bro, that is a helluva drive just to save a few bucks, lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like my friend that drove down to HTG Supply to save 40.00 on shipping. Yet he paid 7.5% sales tax (that he wouldn't have paid online) and spent another 25$ in gas. The total of gas + sales tax...38.75$ 

Yay for 1.25 savings!! :facepalm


----------



## bajafox (Aug 2, 2010)

hahahaha, now he can buy from the dollar menu at McDonalds


----------



## bajafox (Aug 2, 2010)

I put both G13 clones in soil, let's see how they react... 

Cole Train is growing it's second set of leaves while Rocklock and SAK are taking their sweet ass time


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Sounds like my friend that drove down to HTG Supply to save 40.00 on shipping. Yet he paid 7.5% sales tax (that he wouldn't have paid online) and spent another 25$ in gas. The total of gas + sales tax...38.75$
> 
> Yay for 1.25 savings!! :facepalm


Awesome! lol sounds like some shit I would do lol...


----------



## machnak (Aug 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I put both G13 clones in soil, let's see how they react...
> 
> Cole Train is growing it's second set of leaves while Rocklock and SAK are taking their sweet ass time



How developed were their roots?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2010)

This is about how long they all were before I put them in soil. This picture is of my JH1 top, I put it straight into the 12/12 tent to see if it will sex (no room in my veg tent.) If it starts to show heat stress I'll put it back in the laundry room under the 2 cfl's until I can make room in the 18/6 tent.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

So i had a theory in my head, as to why you don't need a cloner. And I have an even bigger feeling that it has something to do with your next order from attitude...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

By the way, your roots look awesome. I had to scrap mine because of the algae problem. I need to figure out a way to keep the water cooler or something.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> By the way, your roots look awesome. I had to scrap mine because of the algae problem. I need to figure out a way to keep the water cooler or something.


DoinIt had a great idea of frozen water bottles. In all the reading I've done, they say to keep the temps between 65-68F (water) because that won't allow algae to grow. Also to make sure no light is getting to water...more bubbles...and hydrogen peroxide can be a bad thing because it kills all the good bacteria too. Sorry to hear you had to scrap them


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's okay, I have bigger and better things to look forward to right now  I'll worry about cloning later, when I can grow completely indoor.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So i had a theory in my head, as to why you don't need a cloner. And I have an even bigger feeling that it has something to do with your next order from attitude...


My next order from Attitude is on hold for a while, probably early next year. My wife's $600 birthday gift is going to get more expensive when he needs pet insurance, micro chip, food, toys, etc.  (I got her a puppy)



billcollector99 said:


> By the way, your roots look awesome. I had to scrap mine because of the algae problem. I need to figure out a way to keep the water cooler or something.


Thanks, when the water would get to warm I put ice bags in there. I'd just put water in sandwich bags and threw them in the freezer over night, when one melted I'd throw in another. I have your G13 ready whenever you want it


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are some updated videos, sorry if the quality is crappy, I used my cell phone.... The Cole Train, SAK and Rocklock are the same age but what a huge difference in growth

[video=youtube;cvbYyntUWac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvbYyntUWac[/video]

[video=youtube;OKC0MPCra2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKC0MPCra2E[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

They are all looking real good, although the rocklock looks a little slow. I read on another thread that someone was having a lot of trouble with their rocklock too.
Delilah is massive!!! Holy crap You better hope she doesnt outgrow the tent  Have you thought about moving the light closer to the plants? or is it just UP so you could take pictures? Also, not to nit pick, but you should try to make it so that all the plants are at the same level (Their canopies)


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 3, 2010)

well, now you will have a guard dog to guard the plants... haha, pets get pricey...


----------



## machnak (Aug 3, 2010)

Everything looks good baja!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 3, 2010)

looks good man, I'm still lurking around here


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> They are all looking real good, although the rocklock looks a little slow. I read on another thread that someone was having a lot of trouble with their rocklock too.
> Delilah is massive!!! Holy crap You better hope she doesnt outgrow the tent  Have you thought about moving the light closer to the plants? or is it just UP so you could take pictures? Also, not to nit pick, but you should try to make it so that all the plants are at the same level (Their canopies)


That Rocklock looks stunted, the Cole Train is growing like the Jacks did too. SAK is a weird one, super thin stem compared to the others.

I've been to Wal Mart, Target and Lowe's looking for something I can use to level them all up and I haven't found something I want to use permanently. They don't seem to be hurting too much by it, I rotate them constantly too. 

I can't believe how big Delilah is, she was just a tiny little 4" clone when we brought her home and she has 4" clones of her own, lol, my girl is all grown up



defcomexperiment said:


> well, now you will have a guard dog to guard the plants... haha, pets get pricey...


Especially our pet, she's been wanting a Welsh Corgi for a loooong time and we finally have the funds for the dog AND the fuckin $500 deposit. She hasn't seen him yet, it was a surprise but she knows about him and has seen his pic  I might post some up of him later when we finally bring him home, he should be ready just in time for her birthday in a few weeks



machnak said:


> Everything looks good baja!





nattyhead357 said:


> looks good man, I'm still lurking around here


Thanks! Jack Herer 3 is showing her vag hairs  If I can find room in my veg tent I'd like to veg it for another 2 - 4 months before flowering it, it would make a great mother too...


(damn, 1234 posts with this one, what a fkn post whore, lol)


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad that little slut finally showed.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm thinking I'm just gonna flower JH3 and see how it turns out, I have it's top in my cloner, I'll probably end up keeping that as my mother 

Just checked my tent, my Acapulco gold is about 3/4" out of soil and my Sharksbreath looks to be cracking soil also


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 4, 2010)

sharks should be good


----------



## bajafox (Aug 4, 2010)

It was a freebie, gonna throw it straight into 12/12 as soon as it's healthy.

I took 2 cuttings from JH3 and put them in the cloner, hope to see roots in the next 2 weeks. I want to donate them to the collective I go


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 4, 2010)

good thinkn keep the strain at ur club so u have it all the time if you wana buy it


----------



## bajafox (Aug 4, 2010)

My budtender facebooked that they have a new batch of Jack in, gonna stock up on Friday 

The clones are for him to give away to patients in need, it's only 2 of them assuming they even root. I got Delilah for free from him, just thought I'd pay him back


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Always good for karma.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 4, 2010)

HEY BAJA HERE IS THE TABLE I WAS TALKING ABOUT







Is that better Natty? Lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 4, 2010)

Chair


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 4, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Chair
> View attachment 1081967


Smartass!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 5, 2010)

That is the one I'm looking for, I have the same exact one in black but twice as long, we got it at Wal Mart


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

Hahahahah, funny.

You grab a little table or chair yet?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 5, 2010)

FML - I guess I got a fkn virus. Kept getting this pop up saying I couldn't use the internet because I had a virus and the only way to get rid of it was to buy an Anti Virus software for $65. I couldn't do anything, every time I'd try to look for it that pop up would come up and take me to their site. I finally found it, deleted it and restored my settings...that sucked.


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

Like a trojan virus, annoying as fuck. They can do some funny shit to your computer. What browser are you using?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 5, 2010)

Google Chrome


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

Never had any experience with it, so no input. 



You buy a program to rid of it?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 5, 2010)

It's gone, I think it was one of those stupid Yahoo Messenger bots. I was checking my email and one popped up, I accidentally replied before I could block it, soon after my PC was taken over. 

My friend is lagging on the Shiva Skunk seed, he was supposed to bring it today, now I wanna start one of my Attitude seeds. I have an extra space for a new seedling right now


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad it was somewhat easy to solve.


I threw my other WW and MY in to flower today, my Veg tent is empty it seems, time to germ some more beans.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2010)

bajafox said:


> It's gone, I think it was one of those stupid Yahoo Messenger bots. I was checking my email and one popped up, I accidentally replied before I could block it, soon after my PC was taken over.
> 
> My friend is lagging on the Shiva Skunk seed, he was supposed to bring it today, now I wanna start one of my Attitude seeds. I have an extra space for a new seedling right now


I have a Sour D with your name on it


----------



## bajafox (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll put that one where your G13 is


----------



## bajafox (Aug 5, 2010)

machnak said:


> I threw my other WW and MY in to flower today, my Veg tent is empty it seems, time to germ some more beans.


I'm thinking either a Power Skunk or Stoned Immaculate


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the hash spice two ready for soil now, maybe two more MK's and hope for a female this time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2010)

I say the Stoned Immaculate


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a FYI, google malwarebytes and get the free version. When you run it (each time..or at least once per week), click on the update tab and let it update the definitions. Then click the scan tab and do a full scan. Every day I do a quick scan and once a week a full scan. Absolutely the best spyware/malware program out there for free.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 6, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Just a FYI, google malwarebytes and get the free version. When you run it (each time..or at least once per week), click on the update tab and let it update the definitions. Then click the scan tab and do a full scan. Every day I do a quick scan and once a week a full scan. Absolutely the best spyware/malware program out there for free.


i work on a lot of computers, and i totally recommend malwarebytes. it is without a doubt the first scanner i will use as it will typically remove just about any popup creating malware with ease. just remember to boot into safe mode while you try to get rid of it, there also may be other things you need to do to restore your internet functionality. some of these malware will set your browser settings to use their proxy, so it hijacks it to direct to their site. there are some programs suited specifically to kill the function of the malware so you can move on with removal. one is a batch file called rkill.com, anyways, if you cant find your solution via google, if you can get me a PM and tell me exactly what symptoms i can usually help someone fix their shit.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I'll download it today

I'm going to start that Stoned Immaculate and I'm probably going to go for that Attitude August deal


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 6, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll download it today
> 
> I'm going to start that Stoned Immaculate and I'm probably going to go for that Attitude August deal


 I am definitely hitting the Att deal. Stoned Immaculate sounds like a state of mind. I could live in that state. aahhh


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

It does sound pretty good, I hope it smokes as well as it sounds. Here are it's genetics

Chef Chaoen (Moroccan) x White Widow/Jack Herer


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bill and I were talking as well about doing the August deal.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been wanting to grow auto's but I don't want to pay for them, this deal is perfect. I'm probably going to order Pineapple Express and Dutch Dragon  I'm still looking around a bit before I submit the order


EDIT: I just put in my order for the Pineapple Express and the freebies

G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
UFO #2 Kannabia Seeds Automatica Mataro Blue Feminized
FREE SEED	1	
UFO #1 Kannabia Seeds Automatica La Blanca Feminized
FREE SEED	1	
Short Stuff Seeds Onyx Feminized
FREE SEED	1	
Short Stuff Seeds Blue Himalaya Feminized
FREE SEED	1	
Short Stuff Seeds Super-Cali Haze (super auto)
FREE SEED	1


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

Mmmm, I need to also put an order in.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 6, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I've been wanting to grow auto's but I don't want to pay for them,


Hehe. Bill is going to have something for you very soon


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

I know, thanks SR


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 6, 2010)

that order from attitude? those the new freebies?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

Sure are! Only till Monday I think, it started today


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 6, 2010)

did you use my link?


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

Natty PM it to me please, I'm ordering tonight or tomorrow, whichever day I do a tattoo first.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> did you use my link?


Sorry man, totally forgot!! After I tended to my plants I started to watch Pineapple Express, I smoked too much Jack and figured I should just order that and get my freebies. 


I just got home from my collective, picked up some Green Crack and Super OG for the weekend


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sandcastles this weekend!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have a scale?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 6, 2010)

No scale yet, figured I didn't need one until late September early October...

I saw some sand castles on the news this morning, looks like it's going to be a big turnout this year, 30yr anniversary or something


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

I miss the beach, a lot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2010)

I got a package in the mail today


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> I miss the beach, a lot.


Not to rub it in or anything, but the beach was off the hook today, tons of eye candy


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

Hahaha DAMNIT! I'm from Virginia Beach orignally, and only been to California once.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> Hahaha DAMNIT! I'm from Virginia Beach orignally, and only been to California once.


Again i must remind you, it's a short drive, and an even shorter flight. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 7, 2010)

Short drive?? haha!


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

I could make it in 4 hours probably. 


Flight would be a joke! "Alright thanks for boarding you trip time today will be 3 minutes..." hahahaha. But again, it beats a drive.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> I could make it in 4 hours probably.
> 
> 
> Flight would be a joke! "Alright thanks for boarding you trip time today will be 3 minutes..." hahahaha. But again, it beats a drive.


 I think it's more along the lines of 45 mins flight, and they have cheap tickets on southwest all the time.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 7, 2010)

man, were we talkin about going to california, or the beach? im so confused...

(im extremely high right now...)


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2010)

same thing, the beach is in california


----------



## machnak (Aug 8, 2010)

I know I know just a little sarcasm. Next time I take off it's for California.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 8, 2010)

Whoa! i don't even remember typing that. 
I remember thinking that but I didn't think I typed it


----------



## machnak (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahhh, the good old memory aspect of marijuana


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 8, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I got a package in the mail today


You'll be getting another since the PO decided to run that one under a 2 ton steam roller. *sigh*


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> You'll be getting another since the PO decided to run that one under a 2 ton steam roller. *sigh*


Makes me wonder if that is general practice for them?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 8, 2010)

So I should protect your guys's presents? (which are sitting in the mailbox now waiting to go out monday morning.)


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like the automatic sorters that they use have the capability to crush seeds


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 8, 2010)

hmmm... so I will re-package them


----------



## bajafox (Aug 9, 2010)

Just caught up, damn that sucks! Oh well, trial and error just like anything else


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you end up ordering the fight?
nvm, i guess you did, lol. How was it?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 9, 2010)

I wasn't going to order it but my brother ended up coming up with a friend who I had no idea was coming till that morning, then we had the usual people over so I ended up ordering it. I don't regret it, it was an epic night of fights. I'm taking some pics and uploading some updates, I'll post them in a bit.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is an update on pretty much everything I have going on right now. I had room for one in my veg tent but I decided to move JH1 in there until it's healthy enough for me to take clones from. JH3 decided to flower a lot faster than I thought it would so I left it in there, I wanted to clone it but it looks too pretty, lol  Both the JH1 and 3 tops seem to be doing fine after I transplanted them into soil. 

Believe it or not (for those not up to date), Cole Train, Rocklock and SAK were all started at the same time and if you look at the veg tent video, you'll notice a huge difference in size, the Cole Train really took off.

Here are the clones, the tiny one's I removed from the bottom of JH3, I don't expect them to root but we'll see... There are signs of roots on the oldest one but nothing for sure yet:

[video=youtube;inwlEorIil8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inwlEorIil8[/video]

The veg tent, Acapulco Gold and Sharksbreath have joined the party as well 

[video=youtube;XIerdp25yuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIerdp25yuQ[/video]


The flower room, BMA is gone for good. That tall one (BMC) was grown exactly the same way as all the others, I don't know why it grew so tall??? I was thinking about topping it but it already started it's preflowers, I'm just gonna let it do it's thing:

[video=youtube;L4k8W3EMRSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4k8W3EMRSA[/video]

And here are a few updated pics of Delilah and JH1:


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2010)

So your BMC and my BM3 look like they could be brother and sister!!! Also it looks like delilah is alot closer to the light than the others. They are all looking amazing


----------



## bajafox (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea, they look very similar, they gotta be the same strain. I wonder if my budtender would recognize it? Next time I go I'll have to show him a picture


----------



## machnak (Aug 9, 2010)

They all look amazing Baja. Going to be even nicer soon!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, I hope so! I decided to try out a little DIY C02 generator using sugar and yeast with a 2 liter bottle and a one liter with water being used as a filter. I'll post pics or video up in a few days, it's supposed to work for 2 to 3 weeks so we'll see. 

I did try it a few days ago and it only worked for 2 days, my yeast to sugar ratio was too high but during that time, I did notice a huge pistil increase in both JH3 and BMC...I'm not sold yet though. My friend says he knows someone with 2 extra empty 20 gallon C02 tanks, if he can get his hands on them I'm going to see if I can set it up, I'll definitely need a controller for it.


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

What ratio did you use of sugar yeast and water? I want to try it, guess it's time to just give it a shot. I read a while back on it and almost tried it but decided no at the time. 

Guess I should of


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

I messed up on the water amount but here is my best guess for a 2 liter bottle:

3 cups sugar
1.5 tsp yeast
4 cups warm water

After a few minutes you should see some bubbling and pressure will create in the bottle, use a hose to release it wherever you want inside your grow. Supposedly, the less yeast you use, the longer it will last but also the least amount of c02 that will be released. I'm going to mess with it over the next few weeks and see what happens. You can add sugar or yeast to see how it reacts and get an idea of how long a certain ratio will last.


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Yea I'll play with it too. 


Here's what I was going to make here:

http://alternative-innovation.com/drupal/node/128

Has like 3 or 4 steps to make it.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

That is basically how I ended up doing it without the fan at the end... I think it's pretty much all up to you how you decide to spread it inside your grow area, I think getting the right ratio of yeast to sugar is the tricky part


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Indeed, no fan for me. I'm going to put holes in my 1/4'' tubing and put a stopper on the end, then run it around the base of my ladies.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

I just poked tiny holes at the top of the one liter "filter" hoping that it builds pressure and forces it's way out and up instead of just dropping it over the plants... We'll see, hopefully my friend comes through with the c02 tanks he thinks he can get.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

So my dumb ass realized that I've had one of my fans set to low inside my tent today. I set it to oscillate at the highest level and went to check on it a few hours later, my temps dropped from 88 F (usually hits 90 with the ballast set to super lumens) all the way down to 79 with super lumens. Unfortunately I ran out of time before I could really check if it had made that much of a difference or not. I left it alone for the night, if that thing can stay under 86 with the highest setting on the ballast during a hot day then it'll save me some money, I was going to pick up a 4" booster this weekend to help with circulation

EDIT: Scratch the saving me money part, it's gonna cost me a shit load in the long run on the electricity bill, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Yea the electric bill got me. 


Hahahaha, that's a little funny! Better than dropping your fan onto your plants like I did this morning. My veg tent anyways thankfully.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw that post man, hope your plant recovers. I know that feeling all too well, I accidentally bent Delilah once so far I heard it crack, instant panic...


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Ouch, just reading about that made my body shiver.

I think it will be ok, I got to go home earlier for a few hours cut only one leaf that died. Looked fine and dandy other than that.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

That's good to hear, or read I guess, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its funny cause I actually squeeze and bend my ladies till I hear the crack, in essence dropping a fan on your plant is just supercropping it unintentionally


----------



## bajafox (Aug 10, 2010)

The part that cracked was literally between the soil and the stem


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Its funny cause I actually squeeze and bend my ladies till I hear the crack, in essence dropping a fan on your plant is just supercropping it unintentionally


Hahaha, well I hope next time it's intentional! Also when I got home, I bent my TW and LS. I'll tie them down in the morning.



bajafox said:


> That's good to hear, or read I guess, lol


Ha, thanks man


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checked my tracking number, looks like they are on their way!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing for me yet


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sure they are just backed up from the amount of orders...

I decided to clone BMB today. I took 2 cuttings from her, after I harvest her I'm going to see if my budtender can identify it, she's looking really nice


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

What day did make your order and around what time?

Put them in the bubble cloner?


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 11, 2010)

i put a order in at attitude for 4 seeds, 3 and one freebie on monday and it mailed the next day


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

For some reason I have 2 tracking numbers and they both show that they are getting ready to ship.

Good news on the tent today, I left it all day with the ballast set to it's max output and it never got any hotter than 86, looks like setting my fan to oscillate and it's max setting worked  I can't wait to see what my wife says when we get the next electric bill, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Probably something along the same lines as what my fiance said, and anything if anything close it won't be good haha.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sure it won't be as bad as the plan I have for our new home, hahaha


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, I can't even imagine. I feel your pain already man!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm thinking about running three 600w HPS lights for my next set up, depending on how much space I get when we move


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have your PW at the house baja. When were you planning on going to Gorilla?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know, don't really have anything I need to get from there yet


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, i thought you had said you needed to go there sometime this week. No worries, I'm not going to be able to germ mine for a week or so anyway.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea I was, I wanted to pick up a 4" booster fan but I dont need it anymore


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Fan set on high really helped a lot huh? Temps still at 79-82?  I still laughed a little.


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Aug 12, 2010)

i got 5 purple mystic seeds from one of the clubs i go to 3 germed 2 still in shot glass, and i ordered a kandy kush, mauiwaui, mk ultra, and a dieselxmaulawi freebie


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Fan set on high really helped a lot huh? Temps still at 79-82?  I still laughed a little.


Yea, worked like a charm, the highest it's gotten is 86 and today is a hot day. I remember why I switched it to low and not oscillate too, at night it was rubbing up against the fan and the tent making noises so it was hard to sleep. I don't remember why I set it to low though, it must have been when I was using it to veg though



smokeweedlikeitsO2 said:


> i got 5 purple mystic seeds from one of the clubs i go to 3 germed 2 still in shot glass, and i ordered a kandy kush, mauiwaui, mk ultra, and a dieselxmaulawi freebie


Damn, you're building a nice collection of strains.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Better finding it later than never I guess. I like the sounds of fans going personally, I could fall asleep in my grow room with no problems a lot faster than in my master.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea, it wasn't so much the fan noise though, it was the fan oscillating and hitting my inline fan which was held by chains, the chains banging against the aluminum fan every few seconds got annoying real fast, lol

I just read that G13 flowering period is 45 days, that's crazy cause I could have sworn it was at least 70, I gotta look back and find out when I switched it to 12/12, hahahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't remember if I asked you or not, but do you shoot pool?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think you've asked. I used to play a lot but not at all lately. 

My friends set up a 5:45am tee time today, golf is one of the very few things I would wake up that early for


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

Those Attitude seeds are in the US! Should be a couple of days before they reach my mail box


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky man! Mine is still - Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.  What day and time did you order roughly?


See I'm feeling the same pain as your wife waiting for her puppy now. I just want my seeds.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

It was Friday morning, probably between 10am and noon because I put the order in right after I waked and baked and watched Pineapple Express, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so I'm exactly two days behind you, hopefully. 

Such a funny movie, the shop has it here, time to watch it.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

I wanted to buy Hot Tub Time Machine but since we hadn't seen it my wife didn't let me, now everyone at her work is quoting the movie and she feels left out and wants to see it, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Hahahahaha, I've heard it was pretty good, haven't seen it though unfortunately.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I took 2 cuttings from JH3 and put them in the cloner, hope to see roots in the next 2 weeks. I want to donate them to the collective I go


One of them officially has 2 quarter inch roots  NONE of the other one's show signs of roots and some of them are beginning to yellow a bit... 



machnak said:


> Hahahahaha, I've heard it was pretty good, haven't seen it though unfortunately.


I'm gonna check out the near by Red Boxes and see if I can rent it, I've been wanting to watch it, looks funny as hell


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Good shit man! Still only one of mine rooted, wish I had my camera to update and show you.

I'm off at fucking 2AM, so if you find it at RedBox let me know I'll pick it up on my way home.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

Those things are hit or miss, when they weren't so popular you could easily get any new release, now people are getting word of it and we almost always can't find something worth renting... I'd say just drop by one and hope it's there. If I can't rent it I'm probably just going to buy it, I have a good feeling about it, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Ha very true. My computer crashed, I had to restore it...man my luck today!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 16, 2010)

Seeds are here  

Not much to update besides that... New puppy in the house is taking up all my free time, lol

How's your compouter machnak?


----------



## machnak (Aug 16, 2010)

Better, just restored it. Luckily it backed up at 12:00 AM the day before. 

If you haven't, I would buy some stuff called Bitter Spray for the puppy if she starts chewing. Spray it on anything you don't want to be eaten by the pup. My dog flooded 1/4 of my apartment by chewing on the toilet hose...wasn't braided stainless steel either...just plastic. That was a fun day!

My seeds are in Vegas, but not my mailbox.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I'll have to look it up

So far so good, just the usual pee and poop where he shouldn't. Today is only his 3rd day with us


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Good luck and enjoy! Did you get any extra seeds other than the freebies? Like a surprise?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

No but I have a second shipment that's on it's way and I have no idea what it is or could be. I checked my card statement and I only submitted a single order, my account on their site only shows one order also. I guess I'll find out what it is if and when it gets here.


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmmm, that's cool!


I ordered a smelly proof bag and didn't get it.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

From Attitude? I did the guarantee shipping with a t shirt for the second time with no problems...

As long as Attitude keeps coming through they have a customer for life


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 17, 2010)

> As long as Attitude keeps coming through they have a customer for life


Agreed!!!

Mine has shipped finally


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes from attitude, I DID NOT GUARANTEE ANYTHING, any it still came.  I know I know....but I wanted to see if I'd still get it. I always guarantee though.

Yea, the bag was only like .92 Cents or something I bought it to make my order over the 15 Pounds or whatever it was you had to spend.


Anyways, didn't get it. 


Attitude is the tits.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh I see, well the freebies are the important part! I can't wait to start some of them. 

Delilah is getting really top heavy, she's got at least 40FF's on her, lol 

I'm gonna need to go to Home Depot and get some things to help keep her up


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Try some yo-yos from the hydro store? 40FF's hahahahaha. 

You can even buy those lighter retractors...you know the things that hold a lighter and clip on your belt. Let me know what you go with.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm gonna wait a bit and see if the stem can hold her up, if not I'll definitely have to look into a bra for her, hahaha

My Jack Herer 1 had 4 bright yellow leaves this morning. Not sure wtf happened, it was doing great recovering from the last time that happened and having new growth then all of a sudden it pulls a 180. I flushed it this morning and put it in the flower tent, hopefully the HPS will help dry the soil faster than the cfls. I want to transplant it with fresh soil this week. The good news is JH3s clone is ready for soil and EDAWGs top rooted


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Good news good news! Glad to hear it!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks man, it definitely is good news, I was beginning to wonder if my first clones were a fluke since I hadn't seen any signs of roots on any of them except one with this second round


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought my MK clone, the second one wasn't going to root...got real yellow and dead like, then BAM roots, and starting to look healthy. The first one was already transplanted to soil and given to a pal but it's doing perfectly. 


Just time is all it takes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ive read that when they start to turn yellow is when you know it is working, and then usually like you described the root growth explodes.


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Good to know about the yellow. The first one did start to turn yellow, but rooted and new growth looked healthy and green immediately after.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 18, 2010)

Got some updates today but I won't be able to take pics until the puppy takes a damn nap, lol. I was able to transplant some ladies to their new homes and put my Jack Herer clone into soil, as soon as I was done he woke up and wanted to play. Trying to get him tired as fuck he can go back to sleep, hahaha


----------



## bajafox (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess the second confirmation they sent me wasn't even for me! hahaha, I wonder if there's some guy out there wondering where the fuck his seeds are and doesn't know they've been delivered... 



> Label/Receipt Number: LD00 2205 xxxxxxxxxx
> Class: First-Class Mail International
> Service(s): International Letter
> Status: Arrival at Unit
> ...


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 18, 2010)

hehe
567890


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2010)

So how are the temps doing in your tent with days like yesterday and today?


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahaha, weird. I have some family in Ann Arbor and Pontiac MI.


I wonder if it's them! Kidding.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 18, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So how are the temps doing in your tent with days like yesterday and today?


Not good at all man, I took a nap when the puppy finally fell asleep and woke up to 95 in my veg tent and 97 in my flower room (at 600+W) and my room feels like a fucking sauna. I switched the ballast to it's lowest and it's down to 93 but I doubt it'll drop any lower than that, my room is too damn hot



machnak said:


> Hahaha, weird. I have some family in Ann Arbor and Pontiac MI.
> 
> I wonder if it's them! Kidding.


Call 'em and find out what I didn't get! hahaha, for a second I thought they messed up and sent me 2 orders


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

That would of been amazing.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are some video updates of the flower and veg tents. I had to take the tops off my G13 clones because they were getting too tall, so hopefully in a few weeks I'll have another 2 of those  I'm probably going to find new homes for both of them once the new one's root, I have no room for them


Flower room: 

[video=youtube;3fxWIZy_c3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fxWIZy_c3Q[/video]

Veg room: (Rocklock and Cole Train are exactly the same age, South African Kwazulu was started the day after)

[video=youtube;IR1ax7vU-ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR1ax7vU-ds[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought you were going to give the clones to your Collective?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

He can't accept them yet, the city ordinance changed some stupid shit and he might have to move because he's too close to a non tax paying organization who praise an imaginary friend in the sky...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

You are soo organized, with your labels on EVERYTHING, lol, j/k they are all looking great!! 

How many of your "bajameds" do you think could be JH? Mine looks exactly to a T like your BMC


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

And that's some B.S. that they can't be next to those places. Did you know there is a 420 Church.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> You are soo organized, with your labels on EVERYTHING, lol, j/k they are all looking great!!
> 
> How many of your "bajameds" do you think could be JH? Mine looks exactly to a T like your BMC


lol, to be honest I think I mislabeled the Acapulco Gold and Sharksbreath but I won't know until they flower, hahaha 



billcollector99 said:


> And that's some B.S. that they can't be next to those places. Did you know there is a 420 Church.


Wasn't it on Super High Me? I hope they are tax exempt as well, it is fucking retarded that they want to move a collective who probably pays taxes out of his ass because of another "collective" that sells imaginary stories and owe's the city nothing.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking awesome baja!


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

That's bullshit about your collective.

But everything else looks amazing! Green and healthy!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'll try to post some better quality pics later today

The Budtender said the city changes their mine daily, I hope he gets it worked out soon. He is making some changes and was about to build a grow room before they dropped that BS on him.


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Ridiculous is all that comes to mind when I think of that..


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

It definitely is, personally, I think churches should pay taxes just like everyone else


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

I do to. especially with the "seperation of chruch and gov." which is completly BS considering every piece of currency and most of the monuments have religion related themes or sayings on them


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

You and I both, check this. My fiance worked for a Church as a pre-school teacher. Well her boss, a pill addict, got fired by the owners. Well the owners also fired everyone else who worked under the director.


So my fiance filed unemployment and the church told them she quit.

So fuck churches.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

thats BS. its all a greedy scheme to make money that feeds off of other peoples insecurities and hardships


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

Church....well actually religion = one of the largest businesses in the world.... also one of the largest land owners (aside from Ted Turner and Queen Elizabeth) and more crooked than tail of the dragon run (318 curves in 11 miles)...and tax free....yeah...seems real fair there. But I want to keep my RIU friends so I'll stop my soap boxing here.

In other words...BURN 'EM! (sorry...Monty Python voices in my head)


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Not good at all man, I took a nap when the puppy finally fell asleep and woke up to 95 in my veg tent and 97 in my flower room (at 600+W) and my room feels like a fucking sauna. I switched the ballast to it's lowest and it's down to 93 but I doubt it'll drop any lower than that, my room is too damn hot
> 
> 
> 
> Call 'em and find out what I didn't get! hahaha, for a second I thought they messed up and sent me 2 orders


you might wana look into getting one of these, there cheap and work like a wall ac just not as stong. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03298427000P?mv=rr


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 19, 2010)

check my buds bro


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Ummm. Ok.


Yea it's all bull shit, I wanted to drive to the Church and choke someone.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going to go to a random church and drop off some medicated brownies, lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

whats ittoyabub said:


> check my buds bro


Nice grow! I like your sig


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Hahahahaha, hell yea!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm gonna bring a whole new meaning to the term potluck, lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

> But I want to keep my RIU friends so I'll stop my soap boxing here


I don't think we are opposing your views... maybe thats why we all get along lol


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> I don't think we are opposing your views... maybe thats why we all get along lol


Oh I got the feeling you guys feel the same way. That's why I hang out with y'all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

And I thought we only put up with you because of your avatar


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah, so truth be told!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

haha!! that may be bill's truth


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Im just kidding


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

lmao, finally got weed! Man I almost forgot how it felt to be high! Three days with no weed. No bueno.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Im just kidding


 LMAO!! I didn't take you serious. But Natty did!! j/k

I got the PW and NL to crack and tap root so you got your wish tonight. New journal up. I blame you guys for making me want to grow again so soon. All the gorgeous porn y'all keep putting up. sheesh! )


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> lmao, finally got weed! Man I almost forgot how it felt to be high! Three days with no weed. No bueno.


I need to take a break myself, I'm smoking more than I usually do and I don't want to _have_ to smoke more to get high... Maybe I'll start next week though, my friend is supposed to pay his share of the electric bill today 

BTW, staying home with a puppy all day is not as fun as it sounds


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I need to take a break myself, I'm smoking more than I usually do and I don't want to _have_ to smoke more to get high... Maybe I'll start next week though, my friend is supposed to pay his share of the electric bill today
> 
> BTW, staying home with a puppy all day is not as fun as it sounds


How did the Vet go? Dogs will make you a prisoner in your own home sometimes man.

I tell you though I was STONED last night. I wanna go a week not smoking now just to be able to get higher in a sense, ya know?



EDIT* Hey did you notice anything with the C02?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

We rescheduled the vet appointment because it was a lot harder to drive with him alone in my truck than I had thought, thanks for asking. Gonna take him again in about 2 weeks with my wife. I'm definitely on his schedule right now, it sucks! hahahaha

I know that taking just a few days off will lower your tolerance by a lot, I need to do that soon... I don't know about a week though, lol 

To be honest I can't really tell if that little C02 DIY set up made a difference or not, I hope it does because I can't seem to keep my temps down these passed few days, it's still bubbling like it said it would so I'm assuming it's working. I need to post pics so you guys can see the difference from the last time I posted them


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

lol I know your pain! 

A week does seem a bit much, it would be hard, but the pay off would be HIGH!!! 

Let's see them! What are you temps getting up to?


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> We rescheduled the vet appointment because it was a lot harder to drive with him alone in my truck than I had thought, thanks for asking. Gonna take him again in about 2 weeks with my wife. I'm definitely on his schedule right now, it sucks! hahahaha
> 
> I know that taking just a few days off will lower your tolerance by a lot, I need to do that soon... I don't know about a week though, lol
> 
> To be honest I can't really tell if that little C02 DIY set up made a difference or not, I hope it does because I can't seem to keep my temps down these passed few days, it's still bubbling like it said it would so I'm assuming it's working. I need to post pics so you guys can see the difference from the last time I posted them


im stuck in north carolina, and just ran out of herb yesterday, i was thinkin about hunting some down but i think i will just wait to get home next thursday for the tolerance drop =-D

i was also thinkin about grabbin a co2 tank and regulator, or maybe just doin a diy... everyone always says not to worry about co2 on your first grow, but im thinkin why the hell not... =-P


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

Here are a few updated pics of Delilah, hope you enjoy  She is exactly 22" tall from the base of the soil


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

And some Jack Herer (3) pics, she isn't very tall since I didn't veg her very long but hopefully she'll be done in time to get some nice big plants in from my veg tent


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> lol I know your pain!
> 
> A week does seem a bit much, it would be hard, but the pay off would be HIGH!!!
> 
> Let's see them! What are you temps getting up to?


I'm hitting as high as 95 today, this weekends project is getting a portable AC, my wife finally caved in, but not for the plants...for her puppy, lol 



defcomexperiment said:


> im stuck in north carolina, and just ran out of herb yesterday, i was thinkin about hunting some down but i think i will just wait to get home next thursday for the tolerance drop =-D
> 
> i was also thinkin about grabbin a co2 tank and regulator, or maybe just doin a diy... everyone always says not to worry about co2 on your first grow, but im thinkin why the hell not... =-P


This little DIY set up was cheap, I used the yeast/sugar with warm water thing and it seems to be doing like it says. Since I've never grown before I have no idea if it is really working or not but figured it was worth a try. When I get my Attitude seedlings in there in a few weeks, I plan to have a complete C02 set up for them, like you said, "why the hell not?"


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Man they look fucking delicious. I definitely would say they look fatter


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

It's gonna be tough not chopping these down sooner than I should but I'm gonna try! lol I need to stock up really well during those last 2 weeks of flowering 

When the others start to show some real progress I'll post pics of those 2. These are the furthest ahead. Good news, I found new homes for my 2 Jack Herer and G13 clones  Finally free up some space in my veg room!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

too bad you have the puppy, lol. I want someone to come smoke a blunt with me


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm on my way!!!!!




I wish.  lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

dammit bill I wish!! I can't leave even without a puppy right now, I have every window, door and fan going full blast just to try and keep this place tolerable! lol


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> im stuck in north carolina,


 Welcome to my corner of the world.

Baja....damn those pics are nice. Delilah almost made me fall off my chair leaning forward to get a good look at her sexiness!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks SR, she's so top heavy she almost falls forward herself! lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> she's so top heavy she almost falls forward herself! lol


So is SR


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

lol, I had a feeling some kind of reference would be made 

So it turns out I completely fuckin forgot that my wife agree'd to dog sit for her coworkers 3 year old Corgi, so now I'm stuck with an 11 week old and a 3 year old Corgi for the next 10 days, if I believed in God, I would ask him for help, hahahaha


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow.....good luck!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

Good thing he's house trained, so far so good and they're getting along ok. Good practice because when we get a bigger place we want to rescue a pound puppy


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Always a good thing, I'm going to do the same once my lease is up and I get a house. Any ideas on breed?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

Time to start a new group venture " DOG BREEDS AND POT SEEDS" we got you covered


----------



## bajafox (Aug 21, 2010)

Let's mix a Rottie and a mini Doberman Pincher! I would love to see a smaller version of a Rottie


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 21, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Time to start a new group venture " DOG BREEDS AND POT SEEDS" we got you covered


Awesome idea! I'd just be afraid of getting stoned and being like...ok you want the Jack Russell x White Widow cross breed right? Or was that the Jack Herer x Corgi??


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 21, 2010)

silent running said:


> awesome idea! I'd just be afraid of getting stoned and being like...ok you want the jack russell x white widow cross breed right? Or was that the jack herer x corgi??


haha!! .


----------



## bajafox (Aug 21, 2010)

hahahaha, good one SR 

Here's a pic of the 2 trouble makers


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> hahahaha, good one SR
> 
> Here's a pic of the 2 trouble makers


 OMG that is so precious!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 21, 2010)

I took the bigger one for a walk around 5:45am, then I took mine for a walk after that. Came home and fed them both, played for a bit. Took care of my plants and now they're all napping, including my wife, lol 

Perfect time for a Bud Light, Fusion OG and some online reading


----------



## bajafox (Aug 21, 2010)

I decided to start Delilah and JH3 on Uncle Johns Blend 0-0-2 at around 1/5 to 1/4 percent strength. I also added Sugaree 0-0-2 with the same strength. Both say to use them in the final 3 weeks of flowering, they're the same nutes I inherited with that stuff I bought on craigslist a few weeks ago. Some of these bottles have $30 price tags on them and made from Cutting Edge Solutions. 

Up until now I have only used Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow for all of my plants, from seedlings to Delilah's last water 2 or 3 days ago. I had 3 different strengths, 0 - 3 weeks, 3 - 7 weeks, 7 weeks and older. I haven't bought into all the expensive nute hype yet but if Delilah comes up short, I'll definitely invest into it for the next batch.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

why not add some molasses to your water. I f i get a bunch of free stuff today, i'll hook you up. My friend is working there, and she said they were giving away a TON of shit yesterday.


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I decided to start Delilah and JH3 on Uncle Johns Blend 0-0-2 at around 1/5 to 1/4 percent strength. I also added Sugaree 0-0-2 with the same strength. Both say to use them in the final 3 weeks of flowering, they're the same nutes I inherited with that stuff I bought on craigslist a few weeks ago. Some of these bottles have $30 price tags on them and made from Cutting Edge Solutions.
> 
> Up until now I have only used Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow for all of my plants, from seedlings to Delilah's last water 2 or 3 days ago. I had 3 different strengths, 0 - 3 weeks, 3 - 7 weeks, 7 weeks and older. I haven't bought into all the expensive nute hype yet but if Delilah comes up short, I'll definitely invest into it for the next batch.


 i use GH, root accel, calmag, purple maxx, gravity, grotek monster bloom, seaweed extract, clearex and next veg im gona use bushmaster


----------



## bajafox (Aug 21, 2010)

Are they all for soil? I also have that Purple Maxx and Gravity but haven't used them yet. I've read so many new "First Grow" threads where people burn their plants I decided to stay away from them for the most part.


----------



## machnak (Aug 21, 2010)

Fox Farms treats me just fine I feel. I still have yet to receive any free samples from anyone. I just woke up and have a few things to take care of, tending to my ladies after that. 

Baja, you use those on top of flushing or flush then water with those nutrients?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

get on your bike and get your ass down here!!! they had tons of free shit at the show


----------



## machnak (Aug 21, 2010)

Damnit! I wish I could of been, what all did you get?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

He was telling me everything he got before I had to cut him off cause I was on my way out the door, it's all good shit and good quantity too for being samples


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Fox Farms treats me just fine I feel. I still have yet to receive any free samples from anyone. I just woke up and have a few things to take care of, tending to my ladies after that.
> 
> Baja, you use those on top of flushing or flush then water with those nutrients?


I want to go with FF but my friend wants to buy the same one's his friend is using, he's fronting the money so it's up to him. 

Which one's? Up until now I have only used the Botanicare one for all the plants for every watering, from the day they crack soil to Delilah. All of my other nutes say to use in the last 3 weeks of flowering, I'm only going to feed them every other watering with the new mix, which is about every 6 days.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds good, all I've ever used was FF so I wouldn't know what to say about anything else! If I had a convention to go to to get freebies I definitely would try some more!  Until I have another few good days to maybe try out some more nutrients...but like I've said...if it ain't broke don't fix it.

I also don't give all my plants the same amount of nutrients. More or less depending on how they look, greener or what not, how the leaves curl...edges look, stem...etc. Gets tedious but works.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

You must be doing something right cause your babies look good!

By the way I started a Pineapple Express last night, hope to see it crack soil in a few days


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Mmmmm, G13 Labs PE? I really want to order it.  Maybe by the time I come out there clones could be ready?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

The only one's I saw were G13 on Attitude, I ordered them for that August promotion. I'm definitely going to take some clones from her before flowering


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I tried calling you.... you busy?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry man, I finally got some rest and slept for a few hours. Dont think I'm gonna make it out today.... I'll call you back later

Been talking to this guy from a delivery service and he has some clones, we might make a little trade, I'll let you know what I get and clone it for you before I flower it


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was gonna come by if you wanted. I have some stuff for you


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

That was a lot of stuff! Thanks man


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Let me know when you set up that CO2 pad, I'm very curious to know if they are effective.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

I was thinking I might put in an order for more so I can use it continuously for a full harvest instead of just a week, what do you think? I figured it would be a cheaper start up than a full C02 tank set up


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

there are 2 in the bag, good for two weeks
i have two more at the house i dont really need, i was gonna try them, but i dont think it will work in my case.


----------



## tobikan.judan (Aug 22, 2010)

what c02 bags are you guys talking about? have a link?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

tobikan.judan said:


> what c02 bags are you guys talking about? have a link?


http://www.thegreenpadstore.com/


----------



## tobikan.judan (Aug 22, 2010)

thx. btw awesome thread. subscribed


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> there are 2 in the bag, good for two weeks
> i have two more at the house i dont really need, i was gonna try them, but i dont think it will work in my case.


If you don't plan to use them I'll definitely take them, for $30 a month I'd rather use those than refill C02 tanks for $16 every 2 weeks. I'll start them tomorrow for the last few weeks of Delilahs and JH3s flowering time



tobikan.judan said:


> thx. btw awesome thread. subscribed


Thanks  My oldest plant is about 3 weeks from harvest, good timing


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

You can have em, that will work for you for another month


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll pick them up in about a week, the dog we're sitting for will be gone by then and my puppy will have his final check up


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

So I finally found my delivery service. I'm very loyal to good service and good quality, regardless of the price. There is only one collective I bother driving to but since I got this puppy, I've been looking into finding a good delivery service. I found it   

I ordered something called Chernobyl, sativa dominant hybrid and holy shit. My freebie was Mango Kush, my wife tried it and she loved it.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn! I wanna buy some of those, the idea is awesome! Plus no big ass C02 tank, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

The price breakdown is almost the same, about $1 a day. But the pads just seem so much easier to work with.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitely worth a shot, soon as bills get paid I'm going to order some.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey baja, so that Shooting powder i gave you, is supposed to increase yield by up to 30% when used in the last 3 weeks!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

30% is a lot more bud! Man I should of drove out there on my bike for the weekend.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I read on a few threads that the actual inceas was anywhere around 15-25% but either way it works. I have some stuff i can send you too if you want. Btw, any word on Santa?


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Santa got called into work Saturday so wasn't able to make it to the post office, but he is 100% going in the morning to mail them. They're packaged and ready to go!


Mango Kush was good Baja? I'm really hoping one of my MY's is a Mango Kush


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The price breakdown is almost the same, about $1 a day. But the pads just seem so much easier to work with.


For the price, I think it's worth the price, but when I upgrade, it might not be enough...



billcollector99 said:


> Hey baja, so that Shooting powder i gave you, is supposed to increase yield by up to 30% when used in the last 3 weeks!!!


Nice! I'll try it on BMB wen it gets there


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

By the way, I want EVERYONE to know, That S.A.K. is the craziest/coolest looking plant I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

machnak said:


> Mango Kush was good Baja? I'm really hoping one of my MY's is a Mango Kush


I haven't tried it yet but my wife liked it, she slept well too 



billcollector99 said:


> By the way, I want EVERYONE to know, That S.A.K. is the craziest/coolest looking plant I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The stem on it has me a little worried, it's not getting any thicker like the other one's that are her age but she does look like something special


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

Decided to go ahead and start them, we'll see how much it helps Delilah and JH3


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

After talking with bill yesterday he kinda convinced me that I could grow some auto's through harvest in my veg tent. I just started the Onyx and Super Cali-Haze I got as freebies with my August order. They will be under 16/8 in 250w cfl. I don't think I can grow them in my flower room under 12/12. I haven't done much research on auto's but from what I've read, they do best with 18/6 and 20/4. We'll see in a few months 

Here are the links from Attitude

Super Cali-Haze
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/short-stuff-seeds-super-cali-haze/prod_2416.html

Onyx
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/short-stuff-seeds-onyx-feminized/prod_1377.html


----------



## machnak (Aug 23, 2010)

Good shit Baja, if I had the room I'd start mine as well.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks man, hopefully by the time it sprouts I will have gotten rid of 4 clones. I want to keep these shorter than 15" if possible

Did you ever get your bike fixed?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

Turns out there was a HUGE fucking leak in my ducting from the light to the fan, I had noticed it about a week ago but it was still working. I should have changed it, it was completely ripped and was sucking almost no air from my cool tube. I hope that explains my temperatures rising so much, I was in the high 70's with 600w SL before the heat wave. I need better ducting, I will never again use HydroFarm ducting, at least not their 'cheap' model


----------



## tobikan.judan (Aug 23, 2010)

gah! glad you posted that, I was just about to purchase some hydrofarm ducting


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

No problem man, glad it helped someone so fast. Spend the extra money and do it right, it's not worth the $10 - $20 savings for better quality.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 23, 2010)

hey sorry i havent been by for some reason i was unsubbed from alot of grows including yours. but i am subbed again.
the plants are lookin great, glad you got a female JH. im also not on as much as i was cuz i dont grow or smoke anymore but i still try to get on here once a day to see how things are goin.
your doin great and looks like you will have a nice dank harvest when the time comes.
Peace.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks mcpurple, I thought it was odd you hadn't been around the forum as much lately. Thanks for your input, good luck with your new ventures


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Yup, Bike is fixed. 


So you got your temps back down?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll know for sure if the leak I found fixed my temps today, it's supposed to get close to 100 in my area. It doesn't matter what I do, there is no way I can make my tent cooler than it is outside. I'm gonna keep an eye on it all day.

Here is a quick update of my 3 week old Acapulco Gold  My budtender was telling me I need to mix the soil in volcanic ash to get that gold color, I'm gonna order some soon and find out


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks mcpurple, I thought it was odd you hadn't been around the forum as much lately. Thanks for your input, good luck with your new ventures


i have been fishing alot to keep my mind off of growing and pot smoking, and i find a new hobby and it is great so far, i picked up on fly fishing, and it is fun.
and i dont really see how volcanic ash would give it a gold color if it is a true strain of the acapulco gold then it will show its characteristics on its own. just my opinion though


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

My brother and I have a desert buggy and we're planning to sell it this year to try and buy a boat for next summer. I've been dying to go fishing since I lost touch with my fishing buddies a few years ago. Personally I would smoke and fish


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> My brother and I have a desert buggy and we're planning to sell it this year to try and buy a boat for next summer. I've been dying to go fishing since I lost touch with my fishing buddies a few years ago. Personally I would smoke and fish


Anytime you want to go off the pier let me know, i'm down. My little bro has a little 14ft aluminum boat he takes out all the time. Some of the best fish tacos you'll ever taste


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Fishing is awesome, I'd also smoke and fish also.  I have family in MI and we'd visit each summer in my younger years...boating, fishing, smoking. That was all we did haha


Well I hope the tent stays at a decent temperature for ya. Acapulco Gold looks healthy!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

I can finally put an update on this one, she's been slow growing but lately her stem seems to be getting a little thicker. I'm going to transplant it into a 2 gallon smart pot (*thanks bill*) in a few weeks and let it veg for a while before cloning it and flowering it.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Anytime you want to go off the pier let me know, i'm down. My little bro has a little 14ft aluminum boat he takes out all the time. Some of the best fish tacos you'll ever taste


I'm down as soon as I get this dog trained so be able to be left alone for a few hours. I have all my gear, just need to get a license, kinda late in the year to be buying one though...



machnak said:


> Fishing is awesome, I'd also smoke and fish also.  I have family in MI and we'd visit each summer in my younger years...boating, fishing, smoking. That was all we did haha
> 
> Well I hope the tent stays at a decent temperature for ya. Acapulco Gold looks healthy!


Smoking makes everything better  Thanks, hopefully the AG turns out as good as it sounds


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

And the Rocklock, same age as the Cole Train which is already in the flower tent, it's just a bit smaller so I'm gonna veg it for another 2 to 3 weeks, Delilah should be ready to cut by then


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

I like the bud pics of the Sharksbreath on Attitude, I hope mine looks just like it


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

You don't need a license to fish off the pier


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2010)

in oregon you have to have a licences for all fisihng no matter where you are


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks dank.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looks dank.
> 
> View attachment 1117240


very frosty is that yours or just a pic off the net


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha I wish it was mine!

Just the picture from Attitude.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 24, 2010)

Whew, that needs to be renamed to "snowcap"


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2010)

ah ok, well it sure does look dank, and i hope yours turns out like that if not better bajafox she is lookin to be on her way to a great plant


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Whew, that needs to be renamed to "snowcap"



I'd agree! LOVE the new Avatar


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Whew, that needs to be renamed to "snowcap"


 All i gotta say is wow!!!!!


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm messing around with avatars. Haven't found one that I like well enough to make permanent. *shrug*


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Well if you want any help with picking I've got all the time in the world.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> You don't need a license to fish off the pier


I had a feeling that was true but I wasn't sure. Only fishing I've done here is from my old buddies boat and surf in Del Mar. When I was a kid we used to fish in the canals near our homes 



mcpurple said:


> ah ok, well it sure does look dank, and i hope yours turns out like that if not better bajafox she is lookin to be on her way to a great plant


Thanks, I hope mine gets anywhere near that! You can't go wrong with Attitudes freebies


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Your SB was a freebie?!?!?!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

machnak said:


> Your SB was a freebie?!?!?!


Yea, it came with my second order from Attitude



> World of Seeds Diamond Line Stoned Immaculate Feminized
> Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds	WORL21/WFS354	1	£25.99
> Flying Dutchmen Power Skunk Feminized
> Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	FLYV21/FDF0500	1	£42.99
> ...


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Man that's awesome, I can't believe I didn't notice it was a UFO.


I can't wait to see her get going. Might have to make a drive down there and take come cuttings.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I had a feeling that was true but I wasn't sure. Only fishing I've done here is from my old buddies boat and surf in Del Mar. When I was a kid we used to fish in the canals near our homes
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hope mine gets anywhere near that! You can't go wrong with Attitudes freebies


When I was a kid, we used to swim in the canals by your house


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

Lots of illegals drowned crossing the All American Canal less than 3 miles from where I grew up


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Lots of illegals drowned crossing the All American Canal less than 3 miles from where I grew up


thtas is probably for the best i have nothing against mexicans but if they enter illegaly then i dont care, i have much respect for the ones who do it legaly


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

No worries, they stole our car straight out of our drive way (neighbor saw them but thought it was me and my brothers going out for a joy ride, lol) so after that we would call the Border Patrol ourselves 

I ended up picking up a portable AC from craigslist today, it's right next to the intake fan on my flower tent, hope it works!


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

How did the temp hold up today with the heat?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

I got as high as 93 at 600w and as low as 91 with 400w =( If the C02 pads bill gave me are doing their job, I should be ok

The portable AC I bought is right next to the intake fan of my tent, I'm using the blower to push the cold air through my room and I'm going to use my box fan to see if I can pull cold air from my room and into my living room where the dogs hang out most of the day. It's barely 6am and I've already had to turn it on, today is supposed to be the hottest day yet


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 25, 2010)

Hopefully, that'll do the trick for you baja. We are having an unusually cool day today...but then again we've had rain for the last three days that caused our humidity and temp levels to drop.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks SR 

Unfortunately as soon as the flower tent came on the breaker popped. I've done some rearranging and had to put the AC in the living room. Now I'm trying to pull cold air from the living room into my bedroom where the tents are, I'll know for sure by around noon to 1pm if this AC was worth the $

Good news this morning, my Pineapple Express cracked soil  I'm expecting the other 2 by tonight or tomorrow 


BTW, your hands remind me of that Burger King commercial where the guy holds a burger with tiny hands, lol


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Good news this morning, my Pineapple Express cracked soil  I'm expecting the other 2 by tonight or tomorrow
> 
> 
> BTW, your hands remind me of that Burger King commercial where the guy holds a burger with tiny hands, lol


Yay for PE!! And "LOL" at the BK commercial.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

How about running an extension cord from the living room to the bedroom, so you can still keep the ac in there?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Is there a way to divert the cold exhaust from the ac directly into the flower tent?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

my pc is being retarded right now, sorry for the million posts.


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> How about running an extension cord from the living room to the bedroom, so you can still keep the ac in there?


That's what I'm thinking...if those C02 things make a difference I have to get them!


----------



## tobikan.judan (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, i'm dealing with 95+ degrees right now. thinking about a portable ac. The c02 helps the plants in higher temps right? 

from Jorge Cervantes:

"A higher temp from 75-80F (24-26C) will help stimulate more rapid metabolism within the super-enriched (cO2) plants. When temps climb beyond 85F C02 enrichment becomes ineffective, and at 90F growth stops"

Your growth hasn't stopped right? I'm Hoping that's incorrect information, because I'm ordering some C02 to battle this heat :/ don't wanna get an AC, don't have enough amps to spare


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

No worries



billcollector99 said:


> How about running an extension cord from the living room to the bedroom, so you can still keep the ac in there?


I don't have an extension cord that long, they're being used for my tents and the whole purpose behind my wife even letting me get the AC was for her puppy, my tent comes second



billcollector99 said:


> Is there a way to divert the cold exhaust from the ac directly into the flower tent?


Probably won't be able to with this unit...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gotcha, cause it's for the puppy, not the plants. Lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> That's what I'm thinking...if those C02 things make a difference I have to get them!


Well if high temps like mine are supposed to stunt growth then those pads must be working, all I've seen is the usual growth with fan leave's slowly starting to die off. I don't remove fan leave's unless I can slowly tug them and fall off on their own



tobikan.judan said:


> Yes, i'm dealing with 95+ degrees right now. thinking about a portable ac. The c02 helps the plants in higher temps right?
> 
> from Jorge Cervantes:
> 
> ...


So far they seem to be growing just fine. Did you ever look up the sugar/yeast DIY set up? I tried it for about 2 weeks to deal with the heat and it must have worked because my ladies seem to be growing normally. 



billcollector99 said:


> Gotcha, cause it's for the puppy, not the plants. Lol


If it gets worse than today I'll grab the AC and the puppy and locking ourselves in my bedroom, lol


----------



## tobikan.judan (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to hear you girls are still doing alright! I haven't tried the yeast set up, It's supposed to smell kinda funky. 


there's a product called excellofizz http://push2buy.net/stores/fearless_rolodex/docs/Supernatural/Excellofizz Card.PDF

it's a puck that releases c02, and it's supposed to let off a nice eucalyptus scent and absorb the other odors also. Donno If i should go for this or those pads, that bill gave you


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

Weird day, clouds everywhere all of a sudden, it's still hot outside and my temps have been at 90 for awhile now. Only 4 more hours and lights out for them


EDIT: Just dropped to 88, I'm expecting it to get to around 84, when it does I'm going to switch the ballast up to 600w, I have been running it at 400w

Good thing I got rid of my old magnetic ballast, my temperatures would be unmanageable


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

I badly need a new ballast, I hate my magnetic one.

Hell yea Baja, just hide away in the room with the AC and puppy!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

You should stick to magnetic according to some guys in this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/359183-magnetic-vs-digital-ballasts.html

After my flower tent turns off I'm going to see if I can find a way to get that AC in my bedroom, chances are I'll need a long extension cord though, unless I use my bathroom as an exhaust?


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmmmm, good info there...maybe I'll stick with my magnetic. I could of sworn if was costing me more!


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Well if high temps like mine are supposed to stunt growth then those pads must be working, all I've seen is the usual growth with fan leave's slowly starting to die off. I don't remove fan leave's unless I can slowly tug them and fall off on their own


my first grow temps were always in the high 90 indoor and the plants grew just fine and the sugar yeast c02 doesnt really creat that much c02 you breathing on your plant probably creates more then that. also plants outdoors can grow in extreme heat and i read that co2 levels inside you house are just as high if not higher then the outdoor c02. c02 only really helps when your grow room is running at its best with no air leaks or any thing if you doin every thing right and have the best then i would introduce c02.



bajafox said:


> You should stick to magnetic according to some guys in this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/359183-magnetic-vs-digital-ballasts.html
> 
> After my flower tent turns off I'm going to see if I can find a way to get that AC in my bedroom, chances are I'll need a long extension cord though, unless I use my bathroom as an exhaust?


i wouldnt stay with magnetic if digi was not better they would have not made them. digis are safer, less heat ,smaller and less to run as i proved to myself and so has a buddy grower of mine


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, that's the first I've seen someone actually choosing magnetic. The hydro stores out here swear by digital. Guess I'll just decide for myself.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Yea, that's the first I've seen someone actually choosing magnetic. The hydro stores out here swear by digital. Guess I'll just decide for myself.


to get real results you should do a grow with a magnetic and then a grow with a digi and you will see the difference.


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, but in all honesty I don't really care to much. As long is it starts my light up I'm fine. Just rather a digi due to size, heat, etc. Looks cooler too.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

If you look at one of the last posts on there you will see a guy posted he's had his for over 2 years with no problems, Lumatek too



machnak said:


> Hmmmm, good info there...maybe I'll stick with my magnetic. I could of sworn if was costing me more!


I know for a fact I could not have stayed with magnetic, even if it were free I would have happily spent the $200+ for my digital, it's like 4 in 1, 360w, 400w, 600w and 600w SL. I'm still running it at 400w even though my temps are staying around 86-88. 



mcpurple said:


> my first grow temps were always in the high 90 indoor and the plants grew just fine and the sugar yeast c02 doesnt really creat that much c02 you breathing on your plant probably creates more then that. also plants outdoors can grow in extreme heat and i read that co2 levels inside you house are just as high if not higher then the outdoor c02. c02 only really helps when your grow room is running at its best with no air leaks or any thing if you doin every thing right and have the best then i would introduce c02.


Great post, I have been skeptical about even doing C02 with my setup yet. Both my sugar/yeast DIY and bills C02 pads were inexpensive to try so I did. When I do go with C02 it will be when I upgrade to a bigger tent



> i wouldnt stay with magnetic if digi was not better they would have not made them. digis are safer, less heat ,smaller and less to run as i proved to myself and so has a buddy grower of mine


I've had a 400w magnetic and a 600w magnetic in my 4 months of growing and I can say that without a doubt in my mind, I would never use them again.


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> If you look at one of the last posts on there you will see a guy posted he's had his for over 2 years with no problems, Lumatek too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See....I'm easily sold. Next thing I buy will be a new digi ballast.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Great post, I have been skeptical about even doing C02 with my setup yet. Both my sugar/yeast DIY and bills C02 pads were inexpensive to try so I did. When I do go with C02 it will be when I upgrade to a bigger tent
> 
> .


i have did the sugar and yeast to when i first started but then i read up on it and did some research and seen some test results so i stopped cuz it was kinda useless. their was a articale on here i was reading that was a test with a c02 meter and they measured the c02 outside and then did the same inside and they had more c02 in theri house.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I probably won't be too concerned with C02 until I upgrade when I move...


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks for the info, I probably won't be too concerned with C02 until I upgrade when I move...


where you moving to a different state or just a different house if you dont mind me askin


----------



## bajafox (Aug 26, 2010)

I live in a tiny 1br/1ba apartment right now. A few months ago I remembered I had over $10k in stocks and cashed out to use it as a down payment on a condo. My rent is really high compared to what my mortgage will be for twice the space. I figured my money would be better spent on buying a home right now than the shitty market. It was my company stock from where I got laid off. This passed February would have been my 10 year anniversay, so I guess the $10k I totally forgot about was a nice little gift


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I live in a tiny 1br/1ba apartment right now. A few months ago I remembered I had over $10k in stocks and cashed out to use it as a down payment on a condo. My rent is really high compared to what my mortgage will be for twice the space. I figured my money would be better spent on buying a home right now than the shitty market. It was my company stock from where I got laid off. This passed February would have been my 10 year anniversay, so I guess the $10k I totally forgot about was a nice little gift


pretty much the same plan, though we arent buying a home until next year. i have the luxury of a second bedroom now, which will come in handy when we move to the other bedroom and add more lights this winter. probably gonna rent a house in february or so though, just so i can add more lights asap.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 26, 2010)

Home sales dropped twice as bad as the analysts predicted, hopefully we will get some new incentives soon to buy because I'll be ready as soon as we get prequalified  Then I'm selling my truck to pay for my upgrades since I never leave the house.

Here are a few pic updates. A few of the Pineapple Express that broke soil yesterday and some random pics 

Earlier I couldn't help it and took a quick peak under the soil for the Short Stuff Super California Haze and it should break soil in the next few hours


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

Some very 'bud-a-licious' looking pics there!


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking fabulous! Every single time I 'peeked' under the soil to see what the seed were doing they never sprouted...done it twice and both times lost em. The only 2 seeds I've ever lost.  Knock on wood.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I've peeked at almost all of 'em, lol... I know I'm not supposed to but I do it very carefully and so far I haven't messed them up. 

It's funny, I honestly think they look better in pictures than up close, probably because I can zoom in and drool over my keyboard


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

lol, that may be it.


I just had to stop myself from doing it, never again will I peek...unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

The Super California Haze is fully out of soil today and it seems the Onyx should be coming through today, if it does that puts me at 7 for 7 with seeds from Attitude  I'm a happy Customer so far 

I'll post pics later today of the new comers


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 27, 2010)

mine just showed a tap root (SCH) I have only had those two seedlings die but that was my fault, not attitudes


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

Man I guess I gotta start my SCH now.

Baja, check your messages.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 27, 2010)

My NL's are ticking me off. I'm germ'ing 4 of my last seed run and two lemon haze cause I don't think the NLs are going to sprout now. The PW on the other hand is bulking her stalk up. lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

So far I'm an Attitude customer for as long as I grow. When I first started and was having all those germing issues I thought about switching to clones. I like growing from seed better than growing clones, I'm not growing for profit anyway. 

Can anyone recommend a decent scale I can order online? My budget is about $30 - $40, thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So far I'm an Attitude customer for as long as I grow. When I first started and was having all those germing issues I thought about switching to clones. I like growing from seed better than growing clones, I'm not growing for profit anyway.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent scale I can order online? My budget is about $30 - $40, thanks


You feel like practicing your trimming skills? lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

I wish  My dog gets his last shot on Tuesday, hopefully we can take him out after that


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I wish  My dog gets his last shot on Tuesday, hopefully we can take him out after that


So if you are still doing that gig tomorrow, I really want to come. You didn't mention James Toney was fighting, lol. 

I think I'm gonna make some special brownies tonight.  To bring with me


----------



## Leth (Aug 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So far I'm an Attitude customer for as long as I grow. When I first started and was having all those germing issues I thought about switching to clones. I like growing from seed better than growing clones, I'm not growing for profit anyway.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent scale I can order online? My budget is about $30 - $40, thanks


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O37TDO/ref=oss_product and get http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010TGEQE/ref=oss_product to calibrate with.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So if you are still doing that gig tomorrow, I really want to come. You didn't mention James Toney was fighting, lol.
> 
> I think I'm gonna make some special brownies tonight.  To bring with me


Something came up, not bad but I'll call you and let you know... 



Leth said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O37TDO/ref=oss_product and get http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010TGEQE/ref=oss_product to calibrate with.


Perfect, thanks. Been on Amazon almost all morning looking at them


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

I just ordered 3 of those scales and 1 calibration weight for $30.23 shipped, to order just one scale and one weight was $23.90 with shipping, for $7 more I got 2 more scales  I had to get it over the $25 Free Shipping deal but I think it was worth it



> Subtotal of Items: $30.23
> Shipping & Handling: $8.05
> Super Saver Discount: -$8.05
> ------
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So far I'm an Attitude customer for as long as I grow. When I first started and was having all those germing issues I thought about switching to clones. I like growing from seed better than growing clones, I'm not growing for profit anyway.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent scale I can order online? My budget is about $30 - $40, thanks


if your not growing for profit then why would you need 3 scales, just curious. also if you get strains you like from the seed bank clones are a great ay of preserving the strain instead of payin high prices for seeds.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

Only reason I ordered 3 was to take advantage of the order '$25 or more and get free shipping' deal, my total was $24 for one scale and one weight with shipping but when I added 2 scales my total was $30 for 3 scales and one weight, not a bad deal if you ask me  

I honestly don't mind the price of seeds. The only reason I'm not using any clones right now is because my next batch that go into 12/12 are all from seed, then I plan to start a new batch of seeds about mid way into those. I just want to try something different every time


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Only reason I ordered 3 was to take advantage of the order '$25 or more and get free shipping' deal, my total was $24 for one scale and one weight with shipping but when I added 2 scales my total was $30 for 3 scales and one weight, not a bad deal if you ask me
> 
> I honestly don't mind the price of seeds. The only reason I'm not using any clones right now is because my next batch that go into 12/12 are all from seed, then I plan to start a new batch of seeds about mid way into those. I just want to try something different every time


not a bad deal at all, i was just curious wasnt tryin to pry or nothing. and i to like to try different stuff and do experiments and what not. but be carefull with scales cuz now that you will have one if you ever are in possesion of it cops will automatically assume your a dealer. just be safe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> not a bad deal at all, i was just curious wasnt tryin to pry or nothing. and i to like to try different stuff and do experiments and what not. but be carefull with scales cuz now that you will have one if you ever are in possesion of it cops will automatically assume your a dealer. just be safe.


 Maybe I can help. Baja, wanna sell me a scale. Then you will only have 2, lol


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 27, 2010)

I use my scale to weigh gold for jewelry making. Yep, that's the ticket. It's the exact same scale. Gee I wonder where Leth got the Amazon link from. hmmm.


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll buy the other.  I mean if you don't need 2. I'll pay shipping too!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

Hahaha, sorry machnak, I already gave away my 3rd one (when it arrives) and bill has first dibs on my 2nd one  I just hope they're all functional


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 28, 2010)

If they aren't baja, the seller will replace it. Amazon makes sellers jump through hoops to ensure customers are happy (as it should be). I love mine but I did find that it is very sensitive. I was weighing out some gold to melt for a mold and my a/c came on....vent in that room is in ceiling...air blew down on scale...and it changed the weight by almost a full ozt. lol Highly sensitive scale.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I'm glad I ordered the weight to calibrate them too

My temps didn't go above 82 all day yesterday without AC on 600w Super Lumens


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

Good shit Baja! I'm just going to order some as well.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad the heat wave has passed, it sucked.

You can't go wrong for 3 scales and a weight for $30, I'm gonna give one to bill and my friend wants the other one


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea, the smoke shop next door to has has their cheapest one at 40 bucks...for one! Just ludicrous.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> Yea, the smoke shop next door to has has their cheapest one at 40 bucks...for one! Just ludicrous.


the head shop here has the same ones for about 20 dollors and if u need it calibrated they do it for free. also a nickel weighs 5 grams and make a free calibrating weight. i had my scale for 2 years and it didnt need calibrating once. its best to shop around for deals. we got about 5 head shops in out city and each one has better prices on certain stuff.


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea, I use nickels for 5G and a dollar bill for 1G.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2010)

The Clone fits perfect in the pc case


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The Clone fits perfect in the pc case



Sickkk, bubble cloner right? Get some pictures mayne!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Sickkk, bubble cloner right? Get some pictures mayne!


No, not a cloner, a clone from Baja. I wasn't sure where I was gonna put it, and it fits perfect in the pc case


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh gotcha. Temps ok in it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Oh gotcha. Temps ok in it?


Yup  84-86


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The Clone fits perfect in the pc case


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

Few updated pics of Jack Herer and the Cole Train side by side with Jack Herer, that Cole Train really took off


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lookin good my friend. The pics don't do them justice


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Them bitches loook so nice. 

What kind of camera you shooting with?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good my friend. The pics don't do them justice


Thanks. I'm blind as a bat, I like the pics because I can zoom in 



machnak said:


> Them bitches loook so nice.
> 
> What kind of camera you shooting with?


It's an older Pentax Optio W30. I got it from my dad for free, it was an extra one and it works better than the new Samsung my wife bought IMO


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Pictures look really nice as well as the ladies. What's the flower time on JH?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

I've read anywhere between 7 to 10 weeks... I started 12/12 on 7/22 so it's only been 5 weeks


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Home stretch my friend.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

7 to 10 weeks flowering + 3 to 5 days drying + 3 weeks curing... Almost


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

I just like to be optimistic! 


Three weeks cure eh? Smoking out of it before the three weeks to test it yea?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 29, 2010)

I might sample the popcorn buds but that's it  I really want to wait and cure them for about 3 weeks, I might put aside a qtr or something and only cure it for 2 weeks.


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Good shit man.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 29, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Few updated pics of Jack Herer and the Cole Train side by side with Jack Herer, that Cole Train really took off


very nice lookin nugs, thay are gonna start swellin up here soon.



bajafox said:


> I might sample the popcorn buds but that's it  I really want to wait and cure them for about 3 weeks, I might put aside a qtr or something and only cure it for 2 weeks.


the longer the cure the better. i had about 8 ozs of shishkaberry and i cure each ounce about a month longer then the next and each jar that i opend got more aroma and alot more taste and smoothness. the wait for the cure is defiantly worth it.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> Good shit man.


Thanks, hopefully by the time you visit SD you will have a nice variety to choose from to take home  



mcpurple said:


> very nice lookin nugs, thay are gonna start swellin up here soon.
> 
> the longer the cure the better. i had about 8 ozs of shishkaberry and i cure each ounce about a month longer then the next and each jar that i opend got more aroma and alot more taste and smoothness. the wait for the cure is defiantly worth it.


Thanks, I keep reading about the explosion and swelling in the last few weeks, I wake up early every morning to see if it happens overnight, lol

I agree that the wait is worth it, I'm gonna stock up for those 3 weeks of curing I'm planning. I've been wanting to cure some Jack Herer for as long as 90 days too


----------



## bajafox (Aug 30, 2010)

I meant to upload these yesterday but I had some visitors...

Veg tent:
[video=youtube;DvzOHwPh3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvzOHwPh3XQ[/video]


Flower tent:
[video=youtube;dUSOfJVIceg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUSOfJVIceg[/video]

Sorry for the shitty quality, for some reason my digital camera's video's won't play on my laptop


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking awesome baja. Videos were a nice touch.


----------



## machnak (Aug 30, 2010)

I love when you looked for the name on the 2nd Party Cup, looked like spiders fingers leg it around haha. I'm high. 


PE looking better and better man!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> I love when you looked for the name on the 2nd Party Cup, looked like spiders fingers leg it around haha. I'm high.
> 
> 
> PE looking better and better man!


LOL, I caught that AFTER I watched the video too, hahahaha. Been up at 5am every day since we started dog sitting 10 days ago and the only thing that gets me through the morning is wake and bake  Sometimes by the time I get to my plants at 10am, well...you can only imagine, hahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2010)

How's it going man, love the vids, looking good as always


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Well something caught my eye this morning and it's _possible_ that Jack Herer 1 might have hermied... I can't really tell for sure yet so I'm not going to pull it but I'm definitely keeping my eye on it.

I took some pics and zoomed in but I couldn't really tell, I need a better magnifying glass, I'm almost positive there's a ball sack in the middle of all those vag hairs

Also the Feminized Cole Train from Attitude sexed today and showed her hairs, so far 1 for 1 with seeds from Attitude on fem seeds


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

If it's just one or two I'd snip em' off and let JH1 go....could be small amounts of stress to just show one. Catch them early and you'll be ok I'd say.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

It's been through a lot of stress and I think I waited like 2 weeks after it's last flush before I threw it in 12/12. If I can get better lighting I'll take pics and post them, I'm pretty sure I'm just paranoid because it's growing nothing like JH3, not to mention I vegged it 4 more weeks so there is a lot of growth I didn't see on JH3 too...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

You should take a close up of that thing we saw on the other plant...


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

I was able to easily remove them and I never took pics, probably should have...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I was able to easily remove them and I never took pics, probably should have...


Oh, so you took them off, i didn't know. You have to tell me these things, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I forgot to post that, lol

JH2 had some black spots on it's leave's today, I ended up putting it outside in the patio. It's small enough that I can probably finish it outside without anyone seeing it. That plant had problems from the beginning and probably won't yield much anyway, bad genes


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea I forgot to post that, lol
> 
> JH2 had some black spots on it's leave's today, I ended up putting it outside in the patio. It's small enough that I can probably finish it outside without anyone seeing it. That plant had problems from the beginning and probably won't yield much anyway, bad genes


 That was the one that was stunted as a baby right?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea, I kept it alive as long as I could just to see if I could bring it back to life but at this point it's really not worth the effort anymore. 

Just saw the September promo fro Attitude, if you order between the 3rd and the 6th you get DINAFEM Sweet Deep Grapefruit, California Hashplant and Royal Haze, in addition with the UFO freebies


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Baja, you get your presents?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup, probably hold on to them until I upgrade


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome, did the Post Man charge you anything? Glad it got to you ok.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 31, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Well something caught my eye this morning and it's _possible_ that Jack Herer 1 might have hermied... I can't really tell for sure yet so I'm not going to pull it but I'm definitely keeping my eye on it.
> 
> I took some pics and zoomed in but I couldn't really tell, I need a better magnifying glass, I'm almost positive there's a ball sack in the middle of all those vag hairs
> Also the Feminized Cole Train from Attitude sexed today and showed her hairs, so far 1 for 1 with seeds from Attitude on fem seeds


suxs to here, even if you removed them their is a HIGH chance more will come in. the only real solution is A. toss it out if it was truly a hermie. or B. get Dutch masters reverse and penetrater. this will stop any male flowers from growing,oping and spreading pollen, it also stops seed production in its tracks. i have used it before with great success. after i found it i used on all my plants to ensure i missed no hermies and to make sure i was getting no seeds or hermies.



bajafox said:


> I was able to easily remove them and I never took pics, probably should have...


like i said, if it was truly a hermie the chances of more growing are very high


----------



## ataxia (Sep 1, 2010)

sub baja .... i saw you posted some time ago on a thread i had about a 600 cool tube in a 2x4x5. I've tried going through the journal but its LOOOOOOOONG man!!!! wish i was there from the beginning. mind if i ask how your setting your plants up?? how many are you growiing out in that space?? I'm still trying to plan out mine ... but i started 9 seedlings ( def too much) and i'm trying to decide whether to go sog, scrog. or just LST the shit out of two or three plants and hope for great yield.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 1, 2010)

Good news, my scales came in yesterday  I didn't expect them till later this week...Amazon rules



machnak said:


> Awesome, did the Post Man charge you anything? Glad it got to you ok.


No, they were in my mailbox, I had no idea what they were to be honest, lol



mcpurple said:


> suxs to here, even if you removed them their is a HIGH chance more will come in. the only real solution is A. toss it out if it was truly a hermie. or B. get Dutch masters reverse and penetrater. this will stop any male flowers from growing,oping and spreading pollen, it also stops seed production in its tracks. i have used it before with great success. after i found it i used on all my plants to ensure i missed no hermies and to make sure i was getting no seeds or hermies.


I'm almost positive I was just paranoid but I'm still going to keep an eye on it's growth about every hour today. If I can get a clear picture of what I think is/was a nut sack I'll post it



ataxia said:


> sub baja .... i saw you posted some time ago on a thread i had about a 600 cool tube in a 2x4x5. I've tried going through the journal but its LOOOOOOOONG man!!!! wish i was there from the beginning. mind if i ask how your setting your plants up?? how many are you growiing out in that space?? I'm still trying to plan out mine ... but i started 9 seedlings ( def too much) and i'm trying to decide whether to go sog, scrog. or just LST the shit out of two or three plants and hope for great yield.


I rotate my plants pretty often and there are currently 7 in my flower room, if you go back about 2 or 3 pages you should see a youtube video I uploaded of both my veg and flower room

If your seedlings are not feminized then you should be fine, I would expect about half of them to be female and that should put you right where you need to be for that space, IMO. Good luck, I'll be happy to answer any questions you have but remember, I'm only about 5 months into my first grow so I still consider myself a n00b


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Throw one into a shot glass!


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 1, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I meant to upload these yesterday but I had some visitors...
> 
> Veg tent:
> [video=youtube;DvzOHwPh3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvzOHwPh3XQ[/video]
> ...


 very nice bro, i see you have a rocklock seedling also, keep her safe and healthy its suppose to be super dank smoke and high!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 1, 2010)

ataxia said:


> sub baja .... i saw you posted some time ago on a thread i had about a 600 cool tube in a 2x4x5. I've tried going through the journal but its LOOOOOOOONG man!!!! wish i was there from the beginning. mind if i ask how your setting your plants up?? how many are you growiing out in that space?? I'm still trying to plan out mine ... but i started 9 seedlings ( def too much) and i'm trying to decide whether to go sog, scrog. or just LST the shit out of two or three plants and hope for great yield.


lst is great, i want do do a scrog when i start growing again, i consider it a form of lst, if you do lst or scrog. check out my lst thread it has alot of info and very cool peeps.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 1, 2010)

I figured out what is so special about e-dawg!!!!!!


----------



## ataxia (Sep 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> lst is great, i want do do a scrog when i start growing again, i consider it a form of lst, if you do lst or scrog. check out my lst thread it has alot of info and very cool peeps.


 man mcpurple ... I've been subbed to your thread for months now ..I've posted several times. But it's a popular thread man so i don't expect you to remember my pics .... but even though you're not growing now. Just know your thread was a HUGE help to me


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 2, 2010)

ataxia said:


> man mcpurple ... I've been subbed to your thread for months now ..I've posted several times. But it's a popular thread man so i don't expect you to remember my pics .... but even though you're not growing now. Just know your thread was a HUGE help to me


oh shoot i forgot, i do remember you bein theri now but cant put the plants to the name sorry. and thank you that is exactly why i made it to help others and to have others share theri ways and results. if you do scrog you can still post in the thread.
peace.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for sticking around mcpuple  I still don't know how this thread has so many views but so few people commenting, just like you though I hope this thread has helped somoene  



billcollector99 said:


> I figured out what is so special about e-dawg!!!!!!


And?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

Check out all of her nodes, instead of having 2 sets of branches, there are 3.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://detoxifysite.net/cannabis-polyploidy/

Read this, lol


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> http://detoxifysite.net/cannabis-polyploidy/
> 
> Read this, lol


Ok I read it, not too sure what I read though but I'm guessing this is a highly potent strain that was very difficult to achieve?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

Not necessarily strain related, but the polyploidism creates more growth, more bud sites, tighter buds, etc, etc. Its a very rare genetic mutation from what i can gather. Something that I plan on keeping around


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool, guess I'll need one of her clones back in the near future  We'll see what my budtender thinks it is when I harvest her


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

You should have him ask his breeder if any of his strains have that trait in them?


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea, like maybe a certain strain that is prone to carrying it possibly? I'll ask around with some fellow growers out here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

Master Kush


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Well Master Kush is Hindu Kush x Skunk #1 so wouldn't it would one from them? MK's mother or father has to have the genetic trait for MK to have it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

According to nirvana, their MK strain is exclusively polyploid, or some shit like that. I have been doing a little more reading though, and it looks like it might be something else, called whorled phyllotaxy. Either way, she is very special, and she is going to become a great mom to lots of baby clones, lol.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> According to nirvana, their MK strain is exclusively polyploid, or some shit like that. I have been doing a little more reading though, and it looks like it might be something else, called whorled phyllotaxy. Either way, she is very special, and she is going to become a great mom to lots of baby clones, lol.



Agreed in full my friend.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Bill, do you think I should transplant it into a bigger pot then? Or do you think it's too late in the flowering stage to do it?

Here are some pics of her now, she looks like the other one's because I topped her, I gave you her top bill. There is also a pic when she was just a seedling, it's the last pic I took before I stopped logging her growth 

She's got some yellowing, I'm not sure if it's her getting rid of them or if I did something wrong, been trying different mixes with low levels of nutes and it hasn't changed anything. The last watering was just 6.0ph balanced water.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is so weird, because yours doesnt have the same thing going on with it... I wonder why only the cutting?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

At any rate, I say she is doing fine, I thought the yellowing is supposed to happen.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea I figured the plant was getting rid of those leave's on her own. I wish I knew what it was so I'd at least know when to expect to harvest it. BMB is also growing pretty slow compared to JH1, 3 and Delilah.

I took some clippings from the Cole Train today and put them in my cloner. One of BMB clones was ready for soil too, I put her in my veg tent. I need to start getting rid of some of these clones asap, my friend is lagging on picking them up and I'm seriously considering putting them on craigslist


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Or over-night shipping them to a friend.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 2, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Not necessarily strain related, but the polyploidism creates more growth, more bud sites, tighter buds, etc, etc. Its a very rare genetic mutation from what i can gather. Something that I plan on keeping around


its a mutant it seems to be getting more common they are called tripoliods or something like that theri is also a quad one to, most of them turn out to be males but when a female does occur i was told to keep her. i get at least one every time i grow from seeds and every time it is a male.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

This one is a female for sure


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Yup, the pics I posted are her mother


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> This one is a female for sure


right on i must ave missed that part. glad to hear that. you should really try to keep her if she does well in flower.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 3, 2010)

The mother's pics are on the previous page, she's been in 12/12 since late July. It's not very tall, only about 15" or so, wish I had some idea of how long it will flower... Guess I'll just have to keep posting pics until someone tells me it looks done


----------



## corners (Sep 3, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Some of the Jack Herer's, JH1 is 16 days and JH3 is about 5 days behind. I tried germinating JH3 using the paper towel method for almost 5 days and it would not crack, finally I threw it in some Foxfarm Ocean Forest and the next morning there it was, perfect timing because JH2 was slowly dying.
> 
> The first 3 are JH1 and the last 2 or JH3, they were taken yesterday


Ive had the same experience trying the paper towel then finally throwing the seeds in some house plants i just topped with ocean forest. Worked great 100% germination.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 3, 2010)

Same here, it's worked 8 out of 8 times for me so far, no reason to ever change it, even if I get a 20% failure rate I'll be good with it.


----------



## drgreenthumb0827 (Sep 3, 2010)

baja ive just read through this whole 78 page thread in one day. Your girls are doing amazing man! im excited to see how they turn out. mine are doing awsome alittle heat stress on 2 of them. but today i bumped up nutrients so hopefully theyll take off.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 3, 2010)

i just soak my seeds in water in a shot glass and some crack opon in 25 hours and if they dont pop i just put them all in soil.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried taking some pics as soon as the lights went out but I think I need to play with my settings, they came out kinda blurry. I'll try again tomorrow morning if I wake up before they do 



drgreenthumb0827 said:


> baja ive just read through this whole 78 page thread in one day. Your girls are doing amazing man! im excited to see how they turn out. mine are doing awsome alittle heat stress on 2 of them. but today i bumped up nutrients so hopefully theyll take off.


wow man, +rep for you! No way I could read through my own thread again, lol

I'll definitely check our your grow soon 



mcpurple said:


> i just soak my seeds in water in a shot glass and some crack opon in 25 hours and if they dont pop i just put them all in soil.


I think it all comes down to preference and whatever works for you


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lookin good in there, I wouldnt worry too much about the yellow, you have held it at bay a lot longer than some other people i have seen towards the end of flower  How are the new clones coming along?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 3, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I think it all comes down to preference and whatever works for you


agreed. and the plants are lookin very nice and fat.



billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good in there, I wouldnt worry too much about the yellow, you have held it at bay a lot longer than some other people i have seen towards the end of flower  How are the new clones coming along?[/
> 
> i like mine to yelow in the end it means they are using up the food and the buds wont be so harsh. some people like to feed up till harvet to keep them green, but again it is own personal preference. i just like clean tasting buds


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

And only getting fatter! Look good man!

On your camera if you try to get shots without the lights again push the shutter release down half way before taking the picture...it may do a little auto-focus kind of thing.


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 3, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I tried taking some pics as soon as the lights went out but I think I need to play with my settings, they came out kinda blurry. I'll try again tomorrow morning if I wake up before they do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 those ur girls bro? nice buds my grape ape is almost done but the martians have 6 more weeks


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 3, 2010)

2nd to last pic has dank as cola


----------



## bajafox (Sep 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good in there, I wouldnt worry too much about the yellow, you have held it at bay a lot longer than some other people i have seen towards the end of flower  How are the new clones coming along?


Every morning I give all the really yellow leave's a small tug, if they hang on I leave 'em there another day or so. Looks like there are roots on 2 G13s and one BMB, the 2 Cole Trains have only been in there a few days. I'll probably start flowering my G13 clone next week, along with the 2 Jack Herer clones. I'm tired of waiting for my friend to pick them up



mcpurple said:


> agreed. and the plants are lookin very nice and fat.
> 
> i like mine to yelow in the end it means they are using up the food and the buds wont be so harsh. some people like to feed up till harvet to keep them green, but again it is own personal preference. i just like clean tasting buds


Thanks. I haven't fed them any real nutrients until the last 3 weeks of their flowering stage, which has only been about a week. I feed them half strength every other watering and am going to use straight 6.0ph water for the last week, which should be in a few days 



machnak said:


> And only getting fatter! Look good man!
> 
> On your camera if you try to get shots without the lights again push the shutter release down half way before taking the picture...it may do a little auto-focus kind of thing.


I tried it but my room was way too dark so it couldn't focus on anything, if I get up before they do in the morning I'll try again 



whats ittoyabub said:


> those ur girls bro? nice buds my grape ape is almost done but the martians have 6 more weeks





whats ittoyabub said:


> 2nd to last pic has dank as cola


Yes they are, started them about 5 months ago and we're nearing harvest time 

That 2nd to last is my Jack Herer, unfortunately those pics don't do her justice


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 3, 2010)

see i could tell she looks the dankest and now i know she is, im still not able to give more rep to ya yet


----------



## bajafox (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha, thanks man, don't worry about the rep, I think it's overrated 

So I decided to take advantage of the September promo, figured I'd use my birthday coming up later this month as an excuse 

World of Seeds Legend Collection Afghan Kush Special
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds	WFS380/WFS780/WFS1280/WFS380	1	£31.99
UFO# 1 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Automatic Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Haze Automatic
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plant
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds Royal Haze
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Haha, thanks man, don't worry about the rep, I think it's overrated
> 
> So I decided to take advantage of the September promo, figured I'd use my birthday coming up later this month as an excuse
> 
> ...


 what was your total after shipping?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 4, 2010)

About $68 including guaranteed shipping (t shirt)


----------



## defcomexperiment (Sep 4, 2010)

everything is lookin real nice man, those plants are looking tasty... one way to help you get a shot is if you bring a small light near it so your camera will be able to auto focus, that will probably sort it out for you...


----------



## bajafox (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. This morning I tried it with a little more light, guess I'll try it again this afternoon. I had to do it fast yesterday afternoon because my mother in law was in the next room, lol

Here are a few from this morning, they're not that great either


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing to really say but wow. Looking good Baja.


----------



## vairocks (Sep 4, 2010)

mmm those buds luks juicy to me...


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, these last few days of flowering seem to be taking longer than the entire grow itself, lol

Two of my G13s officially rooted, should be ready for soil in a few days, along with another BMB clone


----------



## bajafox (Sep 5, 2010)

Transplanted one of my Jack Herer clones into a bigger pot, it was outgrowing the party cup. Too bad I have a flaky friend who doesn't pick up his free clones, guess I'll just have to keep my extra G13 and Jack Herer clones and just flower them small


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

Who wouldn't want free clones? Hmmm.

Just flower them now, maybe LST them or something?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm assuming somebody who promised me a quarter ounce of Blue Dream 3 weeks ago  

He's real flaky, he usually only comes through at the last minute so I'm not really surprised. I've known him almost 10 years, eventually he'll show up when I harvest because he's taking all of my extra meds I won't use.


I don't really have much room to LST in my flower room but I can flower them in the pot I put them in, just like EDAWG and Private Reserve. I'm not worried about getting high yield from them, I just don't want them to go to waste


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

I know what ya mean. My guess is he doesn't have the BD anymore


----------



## bajafox (Sep 5, 2010)

He does have it, after the Blue Dream I was supposed to get a qtr of Jack Herer, now it's Lemon Haze, who knows what he'll promise me next. Guess I'll find out when he picks up my G13 that has been cured for 21+ days  No way in hell he's taking my extra meds unless he pays up


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

I want some of that 

So you just trade him weight for weight?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have room now


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be here most of the day to bill, we might go out for a bit but call me so you can pick up those clones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 6, 2010)

Gotcha, yeah last night was bad timing.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

I used a magazine to block the hps to see if the pics would come out better and they came out pretty cool  (last 7 pics)

The first pic is the Pineapple Express, forgot to label it


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

Zoomed in and cropped it


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

machnak said:


> So you just trade him weight for weight?


Not really, he wanted to buy my extra meds but also offered me a qtr oz a month to help with the electric bill. I never asked him for that so I don't feel like I should call him on it...

I also feel he doesn't deserve my extra meds, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 6, 2010)

lol, well kind of in a lose lose situation then eh? Hope it works out in your favor.


That JH is looking mighty fine!  Along with the rest of the ladies.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't stop starring at her, lol

Put an order in for a jewelers loupe 30x yesterday, hope it helps me figure out when I have to harvest the mysterious strains 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BSGGQ2/ref=oss_product


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

This is how my dog has spent most of his "Labor Day" weekend, lol


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

I submitted this months ago, finally got posted. 

http://www.marijuanareviews.com/jaberwocky-green-lantern-bajafox-4119.html


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 6, 2010)

wow the plants are looking fuckin great. nice job on the pics. and i got the same scope but a bit cheaper. and cute pup to he looks very relaxed. and right on about the post in the marijuana reviews thats awesome.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Sep 6, 2010)

hah im crossin my fingers hoping mine will come out bangin like yours... came home yesterday to find that spider mites had once again took up home on my plants... drenched em today in garden safe fungicid3... anyways, keep those pics coming, everything is lookin real nice...


----------



## biffchicken (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice man, I've got the DR120 Myself and I'm going to lst the heck outta them for my 2nd grow. Gotta love Secret Jarden's grow tents. Can't wait to see your harvest pics


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 6, 2010)

if you need any help with lst or nay ideas or pointers, you should check out my lst thread in the links below. and if not still post your lsted plants if you would


----------



## Stalwart (Sep 6, 2010)

Floating in clouds is mild for sativas it's more like climbing mountains on motorcycles dude!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> wow the plants are looking fuckin great. nice job on the pics. and i got the same scope but a bit cheaper. and cute pup to he looks very relaxed. and right on about the post in the marijuana reviews thats awesome.


thanks man, this last heat wave had me worried that the heat stress could cause some of them to hermie on me, I'm almost positive I removed some bananas from the Jack Herer. I thought I noticed a few more yesterday morning but I haven't been able to see them since, I turned to pick up my clippers and couldn't find them...probably paranoid again, lol



defcomexperiment said:


> hah im crossin my fingers hoping mine will come out bangin like yours... came home yesterday to find that spider mites had once again took up home on my plants... drenched em today in garden safe fungicid3... anyways, keep those pics coming, everything is lookin real nice...


They will , as long as you give the plants what they want they will give you what you want  



biffchicken said:


> Very nice man, I've got the DR120 Myself and I'm going to lst the heck outta them for my 2nd grow. Gotta love Secret Jarden's grow tents. Can't wait to see your harvest pics


I wish I had the room for that tent when I was in the market, I definitely have the lighting for it... My future upgrade includes a DR240W and another 800 - 1000 watts  



mcpurple said:


> if you need any help with lst or nay ideas or pointers, you should check out my lst thread in the links below. and if not still post your lsted plants if you would


I plan to do my first lst when I have the room, I will definitely be needing some help then. How's the fishing been lately? San Diego had a free fish with no license day today but I had no idea...fuckin sucks cause we had nothing to do today



Stalwart said:


> Floating in clouds is mild for sativas it's more like climbing mountains on motorcycles dude!


Nothing better than a good sativa in the morning


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

That Jabberwocky looks pretty tasty!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree, interesting to name it after a dance group, btw sorry i couldnt make it, today was not a good driving day


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> That Jabberwocky looks pretty tasty!


It was pretty good but very pricey... We just wanted to give it a try. I think if you post up to 25 reviews or something on that website you get a free iPod, I submitted that review months ago when I first started smoking again. I haven't even visited that site since I found RIU, lol 



billcollector99 said:


> I agree, interesting to name it after a dance group, btw sorry i couldnt make it, today was not a good driving day


Actually from what I understand it's an Alice and Wonderland character. I'll be home all day again today, not much to do with my plants now except water and wait. Soon I'm gonna need to go pick up more FFOF at Gorilla

I was just looking at my extra G13 and Jack Herer "clones" and realized they've turned into possible mothers instead. I've been waiting for my friend to pick them up for so long I hadn't realized these things were huge! I'm just gonna throw them in 12/12 along with the Rocklock when I cut down the JH3, Delilah and BMC (aka Private Reserve)

Don't worry bill, I still have your BMB and Jack Herer clone ready to pick up


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

I emailed Attitude last night if they plan to carry OG Kush again since they are out of stock and I had a reply this morning, I knew they had great service but damn, that was fast.



> Hi there
> 
> We are told these will not be back for a while, we are however told OG # 18 is the same!
> 
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 7, 2010)

bajafox said:


> thanks man, this last heat wave had me worried that the heat stress could cause some of them to hermie on me, I'm almost positive I removed some bananas from the Jack Herer. I thought I noticed a few more yesterday morning but I haven't been able to see them since, I turned to pick up my clippers and couldn't find them...probably paranoid again, lol
> 
> I plan to do my first lst when I have the room, I will definitely be needing some help then. How's the fishing been lately? San Diego had a free fish with no license day today but I had no idea...fuckin sucks cause we had nothing to do today


if they were bananas it shouldn't even matter this far into flower im glad it is mostly just paranoia though i hate seeing bananas. i dont know if i already said this but you should look into dutch masters reverse. ever since i have found it i always used it to be 100 percent safe to have no pollin sacks or seeds. and when ever you do lst just come on over theris lots of examples in theri of different ways and styles, and if you do need help you can always just ask and some one will for sure help. and as for the fishing i havent had much luck in the rogue river but i went to apple gate lake yesterday and caught 3 good sized trout and 1 good bass. it was bad fishing though we usually catch at least 20 trout but dont keep that many. the lake is like 40 feet below average this year and is very empty on water compared to what it is used to. and next year i mite not even waste the 40 dollors to buy a licinces i havent been checked once this year but im sure the min i dont have one i will so i dont know yet


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

It's always when you don't have it that you'll need it. I've been wanting to go fishing all year but now I dont want to pay the $50 for the last few months to only go once. I kept getting flaked on so I never bought it.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

So I decided to just use the flash to take pics without covering the light and they turned out better than I thought. 

Any guesses on which one's will be ready first?  

They're all random but the closest are the Jack Herer (3), Delilah and BMC. It's been 47 days since 12/12.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

A few more


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Second row last picture looks bomb! My guess on her being done first


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

First set or second set of pics? 

The Rocklock and Cole Train are the exact same age but the Cole Train is at least twice the size, I need to take side by side pics


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Second set.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

That one is the Jack Herer, it has a flowering time of 7 - 10 weeks, today was day 47  I'm thinking she'll be ready real soon. As soon as JH3 is done I'm going to replace it with her top that I cloned


----------



## defcomexperiment (Sep 8, 2010)

your pictures look real nice! what kind of camera are you using? sorry if youve already answered that questions somewhere in the thread, but im high as hell, and have a bunch of homework to do lol...


----------



## bajafox (Sep 8, 2010)

It's an older Pentax Optio W30 7.1mp. 



Today I noticed some black 'tar' like stuff on one of Delilahs leave's, this is actually the 3rd time I noticed it but I forgot to take pics last time. Any idea what it is?


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks funky, I have no idea what it is though. Does it go through the leave or just on top?


----------



## vairocks (Sep 8, 2010)

awesum machnak...simply awesum grow...


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

vairocks said:


> awesum machnak...simply awesum grow...


Can't take credit for what isn't mine bud, this is Bajafoxs grow.  Mine is in my signature.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

bajafox said:


> It's an older Pentax Optio W30 7.1mp.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I noticed some black 'tar' like stuff on one of Delilahs leave's, this is actually the 3rd time I noticed it but I forgot to take pics last time. Any idea what it is?


i have had those spots on a few fan leafs as well in the past. it didnt seem to affect the plant or my leafs. the only thing i figured it was was flies. i know their were some in my grow room and they do leave those marks when they land. its theri shit pretty much. thats all i could think it was


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i have had those spots on a few fan leafs as well in the past. it didnt seem to affect the plant or my leafs. the only thing i figured it was was flies. i know their were some in my grow room and they do leave those marks when they land. its theri shit pretty much. thats all i could think it was



Thats a lot of shit then.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

not really they do it almost every time they land.


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

I counted 40 on the second picture....still a lot of shit.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

well like i said. thats the only thing that i could think of what it is and i had the same thing, or gnats it could also be them


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh I'm not implying you're wrong lol, I have no idea and honestly what that could be it, I even researched to find nothing...I just think it's a lot of shit for a little fly haha


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

machnak said:


> Oh I'm not implying you're wrong lol, I have no idea and honestly what that could be it, I even researched to find nothing...I just think it's a lot of shit for a little fly haha


well i could be wrong. and i know you weren't implying that so thats ok. and yes for 1 fly it is quite a bit but not for 4-5 flies. i am now interested into finding out what exactly it is.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/27/61/37/fly-poop-in-the-clean.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g34172-d263460-r28162030-Castaways_Beach_Resort-Daytona_Beach_Florida.html&usg=__qAYmbT2aIrd37sQMkhAZvqMaItA=&h=412&w=550&sz=23&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=vxw71QoHKlKlnM:&tbnh=155&tbnw=211&prev=/images?q=fly+poop&um=1&hl=en&biw=1024&bih=653&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=724&vpy=125&dur=863&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=153&ty=126&ei=ij6ITK2DNIvEsAPVp-mvCg&oei=cz6ITPbtJIycsQPj3L2HCg&esq=13&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


wow thtas a long link but any ways thats the only pic i could find that showed what fly poo looks like and it looks alot like the leafs


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Ewwwww, on a fucking coffee mug...YUM! Well if anything, I'd be glad if it was just fly crap, they're easy to kill.  Something else I may be worried. Any more info Baja?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

i also found that it could be other bug poo but no pics of the other bugs poo i could find


----------



## bajafox (Sep 8, 2010)

I would probably agree with mcpurp, I've seen a few bugs around my tent but not many. For some reason I've only found it on Delilahs leaves but if you say you've seen them before and had no major issues then that's good enough for me. I just thought it was something I was doing.

If I see any tomorrow I'll post again, thanks


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Just get a yellow bug catcher, hydro store should have them.  Work wonderfully.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, I'll have to look into that next time I go in. I gotta pick up some more FFOF soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had the same black spots on some of my plants, I tried to rub them off, and they wouldnt come off, almost like they were a part of the plant. But they didnt seem to do any harm to the plant so I just left them alone.

On a side note, I'm not really sure when I can make it back over there. If you are having space issues I dont mind if you find another home for the clones...


----------



## vairocks (Sep 8, 2010)

vairocks said:


> awesum machnak...simply awesum grow...





machnak said:


> Can't take credit for what isn't mine bud, this is Bajafoxs grow.  Mine is in my signature.


sory credits driven back to bajafox...! ws too high to notice d ids....2days stuff ws strong....


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

They are these Here.


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 8, 2010)

you guys all crack me up some times but your grows are awesome. So with those black spots your not worried it might be thrips? I was reading some garden mag with a article on diff bugs.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

thrips usally leave white spots almost like mites. but i have not seen thrip poo. i would still keep close eyes on her if it spreads with a fast rate then it mite not be the prob, but my bets are on the poo prob.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have had the same black spots on some of my plants, I tried to rub them off, and they wouldnt come off, almost like they were a part of the plant. But they didnt seem to do any harm to the plant so I just left them alone.
> 
> On a side note, I'm not really sure when I can make it back over there. If you are having space issues I dont mind if you find another home for the clones...


No worries, maybe I can try to find time to come over there. I'm thinking I'm pretty close to chopping soon anyway and should have room after that. 



vairocks said:


> sory credits driven back to bajafox...! ws too high to notice d ids....2days stuff ws strong....


lol, it's cool man, thanks  It wouldn't be a weed forum without posts like those right? 



machnak said:


> View attachment 1145009
> 
> They are these Here.


Thanks, definitely gonna look into it asap



WWShadow said:


> you guys all crack me up some times but your grows are awesome. So with those black spots your not worried it might be thrips? I was reading some garden mag with a article on diff bugs.





mcpurple said:


> thrips usally leave white spots almost like mites. but i have not seen thrip poo. i would still keep close eyes on her if it spreads with a fast rate then it mite not be the prob, but my bets are on the poo prob.


I've only seen 2 types of bugs, 3 were with wings and flew out and never saw them again and one tiny white little worm looking thing, I killed it before I took pics. That was about 2 weeks ago, I haven't seen anything since and I STARE at my ladies for a good hour a day (which I need to stop because I kill the lighting) so I'm hoping I would notice if I saw anything that shouldn't be there. Hopefully my 30x will come in soon so I can take closer looks. Most of those black spots were on dying leave's so I didn't worry about it too much, just wanted to find out what it was in case I need to go into prevention mode. 

Thanks for the tips everyone  Time to smoke some Jack


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anybody play poker on Pokerstars?


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 9, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Does anybody play poker on Pokerstars?


I do once in a while. haven't had time to play lately though. why what's up?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

I was just wondering if anybody was on last night, my table sucked and thought maybe we could start a stoner table. I only use play money..


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 9, 2010)

lol. yeah me too. Play money is all I can afford, lol. it's been a while since I played. had to wait for the update to instal to see what my user id is. here we go it's "twistedshado" wouldn't let me put the "w" on the end


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 9, 2010)

lil white worm looking things could be thrips. and as for having a prevention, i always keep lady bugs in my garden they work great. and thay are cheap. although i had to add more every few days cuz some would fly into the light and fry but a 10 dollor bag of 1800 lasted me 4 months.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

I realized I've been doing my video updates every 10 days that end with 9 so I figured I'd keep it tradition 

Flower room 49 days after 12/12 (I think):
[video=youtube;NGdlADfgGRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGdlADfgGRw[/video]


Also a pic of Delilah when I first brought her home


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 9, 2010)

man the plant at the 50 sec mark has some fat buds. i like the way the sinfgle cola plant looks aswell the on in the middle. what strain is that one.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> lol. yeah me too. Play money is all I can afford, lol. it's been a while since I played. had to wait for the update to instal to see what my user id is. here we go it's "twistedshado" wouldn't let me put the "w" on the end


For my birthday this year I might buy a $100 prepaid card and play online, just to try it out  But for now I play for free too, I don't play much but I have been lately now that I have nothing to do but water and wait



mcpurple said:


> lil white worm looking things could be thrips. and as for having a prevention, i always keep lady bugs in my garden they work great. and thay are cheap. although i had to add more every few days cuz some would fly into the light and fry but a 10 dollor bag of 1800 lasted me 4 months.


Yea I only saw one and I smashed it immediately, it was on the same plant too so there is probably another one around there somewhere



mcpurple said:


> man the plant at the 50 sec mark has some fat buds. i like the way the sinfgle cola plant looks aswell the on in the middle. what strain is that one.


That is the same plant in the pic, Delilah. According to my budtender it is a G13 clone, I have another one with 3 cola's waiting to take it's place


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sup man, the ladies look good, i take it you ran out of the co2 pads by now huh, how much longer do you think you have to go on delilah?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Also, did i tell you, i managed to get a cutting from the G.L. Private Reserve, it's in the aero, and roots are popping out.  So that means... the genetics arent lost


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is the veg tent as of today. The tall one in the party cup next to SAK is my Pineapple Express, the other 2 are Onyx (shortest) and Super California Haze. 

[video=youtube;vsLEMGjbOq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsLEMGjbOq0[/video]


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow Baja! Looking scrumptious. :envy:

Oh and Bill.....for some reason I thought this thread was going to be about you...lol Bill Collector


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Sup man, the ladies look good, i take it you ran out of the co2 pads by now huh, how much longer do you think you have to go on delilah?


I have one left, it should cover the last 7 to 12 days I have left before cutting Delilah and JH3 down. I don't know if they helped or not but by the way they're looking I don't want to change anything so I may need to stock up on them 



billcollector99 said:


> Also, did i tell you, i managed to get a cutting from the G.L. Private Reserve, it's in the aero, and roots are popping out.  So that means... the genetics arent lost


That's awesome, give her lots of TLC, lol



Silent Running said:


> Wow Baja! Looking scrumptious. :envy:
> 
> Oh and Bill.....for some reason I thought this thread was going to be about you...lol Bill Collector


Thank you SR, these last few days are killing me, then I have to dry them, THEN I have to cure them  I know it'll be worth the wait though 

I saw that thread and thought the same thing, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Soooo......


which ladies in the veg tent are you planning on topping  Lol.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

The only one I'm going to clone is the AG because I have a request for it, the others I'll probably just flower. It's hard enough to get rid of the clones I have now so there's no point in making more than I can handle and then letting them sit around waiting for new homes...


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 9, 2010)

gee, I'd be happy to make room for an unwanted/homeless clone, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 9, 2010)

you should just flower the extras as is, even if theri small. i had a shishkaberry cutting that was 3 inches then put into flower and it was about an eight off of it but it still had about 4 weeks to go so i could have got at east a quarter off a 5 inch plant, i had to cut all plants cuz i had to get a grower


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2010)

ouch, that hurts. lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm with McPurple, just flower them!  See how they do.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 10, 2010)

I put my extra Jack Herer clone in there this morning. I'm going to veg Delilahs clone until I cut down Delilah then replace her, I like the way this plant grows so I'm gonna keep her around for a while  I have 2 more of her clones rooting already and should be ready for soil by Monday.

I have to make a trip to the hydro shop today or tomorrow to pick up more FFOF, I need to transplant the AG, Sharksbreath, Delilahs clone, and the PE to bigger pots in the next few days.


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

Hope it all goes over easy!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 10, 2010)

Transplanted the AG today, probably my 'smoothest' transplant yet  I don't even think she knows she has a 2 gallon pot now  I'm going to top her next week. My wife's coworker has some senior parents who smoked it back in the day. My wife told her I had one and offered a clone when we had some. Luckily her husband is on his 3rd grow so he'll be taking the clone and growing it. Of course I'm also going to donate some of my AG harvest when she's done, gotta make them old senior citizen stoners happy, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

Very cool man. I swear when I transplanted yesterday they were oblivious to even being moved.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 10, 2010)

It does get a lot easier with practice 

I also threw my Onyx, Super Cali-Haze, and BMB clone in my flower room. I know auto's do better under 18/6 and 24/0 but I'm curious to see how they'll do under 12/12 in my flower tent. If they seem to be growing too slow I'll throw them back in my veg tent (16/8.) 

It looks like all 4 G13 clones have rooted, the first 2 should be in soil by Tues and the other 2 the week after


----------



## bajafox (Sep 12, 2010)

Ended up having to top the Rocklock this morning and put it in the cloner, it was getting too tall for the veg room and I still don't have room in the flower room so I had to buy some time. Hopefully I'll get 2 nice big cola's instead of one 

I found male flowers on Delilah this morning too, they were exactly what was on JH3 a few weeks ago. I snipped them off and also took a few small samples from the bottom. Gonna dry them out for the next few days and see how they smoke


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoke report to come I hope. Sorry for the male flowers, can't be worse than what I did this morning...

Pictures or video coming soon?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 12, 2010)

It'll be interesting. I'll have to go check out your thread, been busy all morning cleaning up and getting ready to bbq for some football and Padre/Giants 

Here are a few pics of the Pineapple Express when I moved her to a bigger pot


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Healthy healthy! I'll watch my Steelers over here


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

what do you think caused the male flowers to appear? Maybe heat stress?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 12, 2010)

If I was a gambling man I would def. put my money on heat stress... It got pretty hot in there with that heat wave we had not too long ago

Pitt won without Big Ben, nice 

Put a G13 clone in soil today, I'm officially out of FFOF and will probably pick some up before I harvest, I need to transplant SAK and Sharksbreath into bigger pots. I'm planning to start a Power Skunk seed soon, supposedly they only have a 45 day flowering period


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Pitt won without Big Ben, nice


Hell yes.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 13, 2010)

Got my Attitude order in today  

Found some bugs in my veg room, killed them by hand using a mangifying glass (10x.) Hopefully I got them before they spread, that's what I get for storing my soil outside in the patio I guess, time to get a tote and store my new bag indoors. 

I think BMC and JH3 should be ready to be cut by Friday, I'm giving Delilah another 10 to 12 days, she really slowed down lately. My budtender said G13s require low temps, with this recent heat wave I'm guessing she's going to come out pretty fluffy... My amazon order is here and I got my 30x jewelery scope. Wednesday should be 8 weeks flowering, they're getting close but I'm still a noob and have no idea when is the best time to cut them down, especially since one of them is a mystery seed


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Got my Attitude order in today
> 
> Found some bugs in my veg room, killed them by hand using a mangifying glass (10x.) Hopefully I got them before they spread, that's what I get for storing my soil outside in the patio I guess, time to get a tote and store my new bag indoors.
> 
> I think BMC and JH3 should be ready to be cut by Friday, I'm giving Delilah another 10 to 12 days, she really slowed down lately. My budtender said G13s require low temps, with this recent heat wave I'm guessing she's going to come out pretty fluffy... My amazon order is here and I got my 30x jewelery scope. Wednesday should be 8 weeks flowering, they're getting close but I'm still a noob and have no idea when is the best time to cut them down, especially since one of them is a mystery seed


i consider the best time to cut is when 50 percent of the trichs are amber and 50 percent are cloudy theri will always be some clear in theri. waiting for the trichs to be more amber will get a better couch lock high and cloudy with clear will be more heady high, although it depends on strain to if heavy indica then it really wont make a difference because it will be a couch lock high either way unless you harvest way to early. i also look at the hairs are most of them receding and is theri new hairs growing is theri is still alot of white pistils then it is still growing. you should throw up some pics of the closest ones and maby ewe can give you an estimate on harvest time. and also are you going to be flushing these plants or no?


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

Good shit, better have your scissors ready!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks mcpurple, yes, I will be flushing the next 7 to 10 days which I started during the last watering 2 days ago. Tomorrow I am going to give the 3 ladies which I think are near harvest nothing but 6.0ph (+/-) balanced water. Wednesday makes it 8 weeks of flowering so I should be pretty close on the Jack Herer and G13. I have no problem waiting until the right time so there's no hurry 

Bad news though, looks like I am fighting an infestation. My Cole Train went from perfectly healthy to not so good. I thought my bug problem was minimal but it's worse than I thought. Time to go on the offensive or I could lose a few plants...


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

Did you ever pick up some of those yellow traps? They work pretty well. What kind of pests?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to do anything lately. I was on my way to the hydro shop today to pick up some FFOF, possibly a booster fan and stuff to fight pests but my puppy threw up on the way there and I had to head back. 

I'm definitely planning to pick up some of those and some SM09 (bill????) and a few gallons of sand to fight these things. I found more this afternoon plus a few on my Pineapple Express.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah, sorry for your luck man, you'll get rid of them. Puppy got a little car sick eh?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Yup, took him for a drive too soon after he ate...just like me he has a weak stomach, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the bugs, try the SM-90 and if thst doesnt work then...


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 14, 2010)

If your pup is having motion sickness probs try just doing a few short trips like around the block, it worked for me with most of our poms. 1 still gets sick on longer rides but the short rides he handles real well.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> Did you ever pick up some of those yellow traps? They work pretty well. What kind of pests?


Like the Hot Shot No-Pest Strips? I love those things! Had a problem with gnats and whitefly in my indoor garden (orchids and roses) and bought some of those. Two days later...bam...no problem. lol

One of my Jack Russells has serious motion sickness. I tried taking him out on shorter trips, to no avail. Talked to a vet and he offered to prescribe something to give him 10-15 minutes before trips. While waiting, the vet tech came out and suggested dramamine. I asked the vet about it and he said yes it would work and was basically what he was prescribing. But advised me to only use it for trips over an hour in length. I've done it a few times now on the longer trips and the pup (turns 1 year tomorrow) started laying in the floor board and going to sleep. Now on short trips, he goes straight to the floor board and lays there while the car is moving. He hasn't gotten car sick in 3 months and I did a 2 hour drive with him this week without using the dramimine. Midway down this page, under Car Sicknes....and this page talks about vets prescribing dramamine.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Good tip, thanks. I do walk him around the apartment complex at least 2 to 3 times a day. He does fine in my wife's car but this was the first time just us in my truck and I took him soon after he finished eating, I think it was my fault he threw up  I really need to go to the hydro shop today and pick up sand, traps and something to fight thrips, I've googled it and found it in my new grow book and it is exactly that, it also explains the black 'poop' I saw on Delilah. 

Here are a few random pics of JH3, BMC (Private Reserve), and Delilah. Which one looks the closest to being done?


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Whichever is the 6th picture or the last one. 


SR, these ones.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

lol, that is the Jack Herer (you can tell because she's more like SR, tons of red hair, haha) but I think it will be BMC, I think her pic is the 3rd and 5th pics. Delilah definitely looks like she needs at least another week compared to JH3 and BMC


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

fdd said 3 days on the Jack and another 7 or so for BMC, gonna be another damn long ass week, first the fucking Chargers lose (Fuck you Norv Turner, Buster fuckin Davis on 3rd and long, are you fuckin kidding me!?!?!?!!?!) and now I have to wait another week before I can chop BMC...

I need a beer, oh wait, I have one already, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 14, 2010)

the first pic looks like it could go longer then a week, the 3rd pic looks like it could be done now, but i think it would be best to let it go for 1 week more. thats just me though, it is really all up to you.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Double fist!!!!! WOO-HOO! 3 days!? HELL YEA! I swear my LS is going to go forever...almost 9 weeks now for TW and LS, and both have easily another 2 weeks. Time, hurry up already I need to start curing some shit.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> the first pic looks like it could go longer then a week, the 3rd pic looks like it could be done now, but i think it would be best to let it go for 1 week more. thats just me though, it is really all up to you.


The first pic is Delilah and you're right, IMHO, she has at least another 10 days left. The 3rd pic is BMC which fdd said has another 7 days left. I'll most likely cut them both down on Saturday. These are my "practice run" anyway and I need to start making some room in my flower tent. 



machnak said:


> Double fist!!!!! WOO-HOO! 3 days!? HELL YEA! I swear my LS is going to go forever...almost 9 weeks now for TW and LS, and both have easily another 2 weeks. Time, hurry up already I need to start curing some shit.


It's funny, even though I only have days left, it feels longer than it does if I had weeks left, lol, I'm sure the last night before chopping I won't sleep for shit 

You'll get there soon man! Your ladies look great, just take your time and let them do their thing, I'm sure they will reward you in the end


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

They will indeed.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 14, 2010)

its always worth the wait though to let the plants fully mature and theri is nothing like harvesting your own plants one of the best feelings ever. and all i could think about the nights before harvest was trimming and my plants, and i even dreamed of them kinda weird but i did. and woke up the next morning and got to work


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 14, 2010)

*+rep on a great grow, how many weeks are left man?? *


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry just to hop in but I'm also currently growing Jack herrer. Not sure which number. My uncle picked them up and didn't ask. I was woundering if you could explain the difference so I can try to guess which one I have. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> its always worth the wait though to let the plants fully mature and theri is nothing like harvesting your own plants one of the best feelings ever. and all i could think about the nights before harvest was trimming and my plants, and i even dreamed of them kinda weird but i did. and woke up the next morning and got to work


I will try to stay patient and let them fully mature  I definitely agree that it will be worth the wait. I already had that dream 



Favre2Harvin said:


> *+rep on a great grow, how many weeks are left man?? *


Thanks

I have another Jack Herer that has about 3 weeks left but I am about 3 to 7 days away from cutting down one of my Jack Herers and a mystery plant, my G13 should be ready in about 10 days 



Milesmkd said:


> Sorry just to hop in but I'm also currently growing Jack herrer. Not sure which number. My uncle picked them up and didn't ask. I was woundering if you could explain the difference so I can try to guess which one I have. Thanks for any help.


I'm assuming you're asking about my JH3 (or Jack Herer 3) and if you are it is only a number I gave it because I started 4 Jack Herers, they were each JH1, JH2, JH3 and JH4. JH3 should be ready to cut by Friday, JH1 should be ready in about 3 weeks and JH2 and 4 both didn't make it

Good luck with your clones, treat them well


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

So I got told 2 weeks!!!!!!! Stoked.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Gonna try and post some random pics up until harvest day  I switched my setting to night time (flashes twice) and red eye reduction, that's how I am getting these pics, I should probably try it with macro and see if I can zoom in on those trichs

The first 2 pics are the Cole Train 24 days into flowering, according to the description on Attitude it has a 56 day flowering time so if all goes well I should be cutting her down around mid October


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

Just got back from the hydro shop. I picked up some more FFOF, SM-90, Safer Bug Spray, 5 weeks of the C02 pads, the sticky bug pads and a few other small things. Still need to get some sand though


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 15, 2010)

how much are those CO2 pads?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey baja, I hope that stuff works to get rid of your bug problem, my fingers are crossed


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

They were $25 for 5 pads (one a week,) my friend said it costs about $16 every 2 weeks to fill up a C02 tank, not including start up costs. I'll probably go that route in the future if I have more money but this is all I can afford right now and they seem to be working just fine 

Thanks bill, I hope so too, I used the Safer spray in the whole veg tent and on Cole Train for now. I'm not really sure how to use or mix that SM-90 so I'm going to wait till after I harvest to give it a shot, assuming the Safer spray doesn't work


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope them bugs get done!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope so too man, I was good up until now. 

Took a close look on JH3s trichs and they still seem like they need time to mature, hope it happens soon cause I have to start making room soon


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Same here, two plants whatever two really will be going into flower in 2 weeks once I chop LS and TW. I'm thinking of throwing my topped Master Kush and FIM'ed Hash Spice. 2 & 4 Colas, Stoked I got four. 

So you think a litltle longer than what FDD said? Or was that a different plant?


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'm assuming you're asking about my JH3 (or Jack Herer 3) and if you are it is only a number I gave it because I started 4 Jack Herers, they were each JH1, JH2, JH3 and JH4. JH3 should be ready to cut by Friday, JH1 should be ready in about 3 weeks and JH2 and 4 both didn't make it
> 
> Good luck with your clones, treat them well


o lol I thought they were diff strains of it. I went back to the medical clinic were my uncle bout the clone and the guy said Jack herer and said it had a number 1-3 so I thought you maybe had the diff strains. Thanks though. 
O and I deff keep my clones good  them 3 jh plants are 12 feet tall and just starting to flower. Good thing I have warm climate for the winter, lol. starting a journal on that very soon.
Happy growings.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

machnak said:


> Same here, two plants whatever two really will be going into flower in 2 weeks once I chop LS and TW. I'm thinking of throwing my topped Master Kush and FIM'ed Hash Spice. 2 & 4 Colas, Stoked I got four.
> 
> So you think a litltle longer than what FDD said? Or was that a different plant?


I think the pictures and up close in personal are 2 different things, I know his guesstimate is pretty much as close as it gets but I'm going to keep a close eye on those trichs, once they look mature (at least to me) I'll chop it down. I'm guessing Friday morning for JH3, Sunday for BMC and at least another 10 days for Delilah. 

I picked up some white card board today to put under the weed when it dries, also got some glass jars for curing and a fan to circulate some air. I'll probably hang them inside my diswasher to dry for now, don't really have anywhere else, lol



Milesmkd said:


> o lol I thought they were diff strains of it. I went back to the medical clinic were my uncle bout the clone and the guy said Jack herer and said it had a number 1-3 so I thought you maybe had the diff strains. Thanks though.
> O and I deff keep my clones good  them 3 jh plants are 12 feet tall and just starting to flower. Good thing I have warm climate for the winter, lol. starting a journal on that very soon.
> Happy growings.


I'd definitely like to see some 12 feet plants


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

lol, hey man if it works! Can't wait to see em chopped.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I picked up some white card board today to put under the weed when it dries, also got some glass jars for curing and a fan to circulate some air. I'll probably hang them inside my diswasher to dry for now, don't really have anywhere else, lol
> 
> I'd definitely like to see some 12 feet plants


you cant hang them in a closet. and if you want to see some 12 plus plants check out doublejjs outside carport grow, they are monsters


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

Same here machnak, maybe you'll be in town right around the 4 to 6 week curing process of one of my girls...  I'm not looking to recover my investment any time soon so pretty much all of my first 'practice' grow is for the house  I won't give it away either...if my flaky ass friends want to take some home it'll cost them, lol


Mcpurp, the good thing about the diswasher is I think it can pretty much keep the odor down and it's almost air tight. It also has a lock so it'd be easy to lock them up and leave them alone for 3 to 5 days till they're ready to cure. I was also thinking about hanging them in a small tote, poke some holes and cover them with some black cloth and putting it inside my flower room to use the carbon filter for odo control but I haven't had the time to get the supplies


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

Decided to cut down BMC this morning as soon as the lights came on. She could have easily gone another 4 to 5 days but my plants waiting for 12/12 aren't getting any smaller. I left JH3 in there and I'll probably cut her down either tomorrow night or Saturday morning. Anyone wanna guess what the total wet weight was for BMC?  I'll post some pics to give you an idea and some clues 


There is definitely nothing better than a wake and bake, first harvest and a nice cold Red Stripe Light


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 16, 2010)

Is drying in an airtight space good? Everything I've read or been advised says air circulation is needed during drying. I did read one article that said the guy tries for no air flow on the first day of drying and then turns a fan on (not hitting the buds) after that. Ever think of picking up stackable dryer
 

Or this type (cheap at ikea)

The last one is what I'm going to try next since I have two of them from dorm living days. lol

Harvest looks great! Wake and Bake!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info SR, the diswasher isn't fully air tight, it has vents that are set at an angle so that water doesn't escape. I put a fan in there as well, I'll be checking in on it every 6 hours or so to make sure there is no mold.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh. Sorry I misunderstood. I was interested in learning if airtight was ok or not. hehe.

Hmm..wet weight eh? Is that all of the buds in the last picture? I'll say 39g. Oh!! That's the same scale I have. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 16, 2010)

i guess 20gs dried


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Oh. Sorry I misunderstood. I was interested in learning if airtight was ok or not. hehe.
> 
> Hmm..wet weight eh? Is that all of the buds in the last picture? I'll say 39g. Oh!! That's the same scale I have. lol


I don't know either but if I had to use common sense I would assume that air tight for drying is probably not safe



nattyhead357 said:


> i guess 20gs dried


Lol, maybe I should give another hint... I guess it's much easier in person, I expected a qtr oz dry and she weighed 21.3 grams wet, so 30 percent of that should be pretty close 

Now that I can make visual comparisons I'm expecting 4 times that from JH3 and even more from Delilah


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Im saying 7.1 grams dry


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 16, 2010)

bah...I thought it said "wet" weight. Dry weight I'll say 4.8g


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Im saying 7.1 grams dry


That's where I was thinking too, close to a qtr of an ounce. IF it is Private Reserve back when he stocked it the price was $75/8th... My wife and I bought it because it would put you to bed quick

Visual wise the Jack Herer looks about 4 times bigger than BMC did so I'm expecting that one to come in between 65 - 75 grams. Delilah is a monster next to both of them, I'm expecting good things from her


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 16, 2010)

im guessing an 8th from her when dry.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 16, 2010)

im guessing 1 lb... im optomistic


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

lol. too funny natty.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

So anywhere between an 8th and a pound, lol

An 8th would be an 87% decrease in weight, I thought the general rule was around 70%?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So anywhere between an 8th and a pound, lol
> 
> An 8th would be an 87% decrease in weight, I thought the general rule was around 70%?


it is but bt the looks of it while wet it looks like an eight to me


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Did you save your trimmings???


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess 6.8 G. Sorry I wasn't around earlier to check this out...had all my own moronic issues!

Looks good Baja!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> it is but bt the looks of it while wet it looks like an eight to me


Well, someone had to low ball it, lol  I still think it'll be closer to 7 grams



billcollector99 said:


> Did you save your trimmings???


Yea but it wans't much, she was just really tall and slanky with hardly any leaves, I put them in the freezer to add them to JH3s trimmings later then maybe Delilahs if she's ready on time.



machnak said:


> I guess 6.8 G. Sorry I wasn't around earlier to check this out...had all my own moronic issues!
> 
> Looks good Baja!


No worries man, I'm just counting down the hours to cut down JH3  6.8 sound spretty damn close, we'll see  It'll be a couple weeks cured by the time my birthday comes around, at least I won't have to go out and buy any, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha always a good thing! I'll be sure to have a present in the mail for ya.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

How did the SM90 work?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> Haha always a good thing! I'll be sure to have a present in the mail for ya.


Thanks. I wish there was a way I could send you some of my clones and give you a head start on your loss... Hope you recover soon



billcollector99 said:


> How did the SM90 work?


Not yet, too scared to use it yet, especially _with_ the Safer spray. I'm going to wait another 5 or so days, when I'm supposed to apply the Safer spray and start using it instead. There are still a few thrips around but I haven't seen anything flying around and I still need to pick up some sand. 

I'm hoping JH3 will be ready by Sunday, I haven't seen much difference in her the last 3 days but she doesn't look like she's done either 

I'm going to replace JH3 with the new Delilah and when the old Delilah is done the Rocklock will take her place. BMB, EDAWG, and JH1 should be done 2 to 3 weeks after Delilah and the Cole Train not too far behind, it's finally getting interesting 

My friend wants me to start a Stoned Immaculate, I'll probably do that when the Pineapple Express is ready for 12/12


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks. I wish there was a way I could send you some of my clones and give you a head start on your loss... Hope you recover soon


I think he needs to make an emergency drive down here  lol


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

He should, there are 2 G13s, one Jack Herer and a BMB clone ready to go! I decided to clear out my veg tent and get rid of the smaller plants and seedlings. 

I did a little re-arranging in the veg tent and the laundry room  The laundry room is 24/0, should be better for those auto's in the shot glasses

Bill, I'm still waiting for one of those Cole Trains to root and it's yours, you need to see how big she is, I think she's taller than Delilah and looks like she'll have a bigger cola


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> He should, there are 2 G13s, one Jack Herer and a BMB clone ready to go! I decided to clear out my veg tent and get rid of the smaller plants and seedlings.
> 
> I did a little re-arranging in the veg tent and the laundry room
> 
> Bill, I'm still waiting for one of those Cole Trains to root and it's yours, you need to see how big she is, I think she's taller than Delilah and looks like she'll have a bigger cola


Word! Now lets see if I can ever actually make it over there. It's sooo far, lmao. J/k. I'm gonna chop the Sour today, so that leaves me room for another lady


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

We'll figure something out.  Half the seeds I threw in last night to germinate already have a taproot so I'm getting there quick!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Word! Now lets see if I can ever actually make it over there. It's sooo far, lmao. J/k. I'm gonna chop the Sour today, so that leaves me room for another lady


Nice, do you have anything curing or drying right now?



machnak said:


> We'll figure something out.  Half the seeds I threw in last night to germinate already have a taproot so I'm getting there quick!


Are they feminized or do you have to sex them? 



Here are a few pics of the updated veg tent without the stuff I've been trying to get rid. This is more or less how I pictured it  but with bigger plants, hopefully in a few weeks...

I accidentally over watered the Sharksbreath so I transfered her into a bigger pot with dry soil, she's already starting to perk up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have some stuff curing right now, whats up?


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks dope man! The only Feminized ones was the BCN Diesel everything else I have to wait and see..but I'm hoping for a male actually...I need more seeds.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have some stuff curing right now, whats up?


Which one was that? I was just curious, I got mixed up with what you've already cut, have drying/curing and what's getting cut next, lol



machnak said:


> Looks dope man! The only Feminized ones was the BCN Diesel everything else I have to wait and see..but I'm hoping for a male actually...I need more seeds.


Well if I make my way up there in the next few weeks I'll be sure to try to bring you something


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Well if I make my way up there in the next few weeks I'll be sure to try to bring you something


I'll have something!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

Right now curing is the outdoor, that was just dried. The Odyssey was jarred too early, and got mold on it...


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Ohh man no good, sorry Bill.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> Ohh man no good, sorry Bill.


It wasnt alot of mold, mery small amounts, but i didnt feel comfortable giving it to anybody else, either.


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

That's good, did you cut some of it away or was it deep inside the bud?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

it was mostly on the outside, so i was able to save some.


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool, some is better than none no matter how you look at it in my eyes. Glad you still got some man


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 17, 2010)

Baja, dunno why...but I am really digging that Rocklock. They all look beautiful..that one just stands out to me.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Baja, dunno why...but I am really digging that Rocklock. They all look beautiful..that one just stands out to me.


thanks, this is what it reminds me of, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

lol, I have a Powerup Mushroom tattooed on me, drunken nights.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 18, 2010)

yo baja, how does the rocklock grow? does she respond to topping well or what? i need a strain that is tough for the big grow


----------



## bajafox (Sep 18, 2010)

She's taking the topping pretty good but not growing nearly as fast as the Cole Train

Wait till bill logs on, he just left and can give another opinion  thanks for the sour og bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Cole train is amazing! I can't believe how fast she is growing!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

On another note, all of the ladies in baja's flower tent look gorgeous. I am so excited for when I start flowering delilah's offspring.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 19, 2010)

She's a good plant, she'll take care of you I'm sure


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey bro, what, if anything have the ladies that you just gave me been fed?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mostly just regular 6.5ph water and that Pro Bloom you gave me at half strength


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Mostly just regular 6.5ph water and that Pro Bloom you gave me at half strength


Ok, so they should be ok for a feeding now then? I just watered everything with half strength grow big, and H & G Roots Excellurator


----------



## bajafox (Sep 19, 2010)

They are pretty much ready for whatever you want to feed them


----------



## Stalwart (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh well anybody remember me from OG?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

From OG? 




Here are some pics my cousin took yesterday with his Nikon DSLR (I think)

The last one is our little Charger fan


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Ladies are looking good man, nice camera other than it being Nikon, I'm a canon guy. Well was until my shit got stolen. 


How much longer you going to let that one in the 3rd picture go?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking good Baja.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Ladies are looking good man, nice camera other than it being Nikon, I'm a canon guy. Well was until my shit got stolen.
> 
> 
> How much longer you going to let that one in the 3rd picture go?


I fucking hate thiefs.

That's Delilah, gonna let her go until her trichs look ready  I'll post pics soon, I'm guessing and hoping no more than a week left. I put Delilah 2 in there today, she's in the 2 gallon smart pot bill gave me



Silent Running said:


> Looking good Baja.


Thank you SR, I can't wait to see your ladies close to harvest 


The Rocklock took the topping really well, she's starting to get nice and big, that one will probably take JH3s place. When Delilah is done I'll probably replace her with the Sharksbreath


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Yea, they're pieces of shits.

I can't wait to see her chopped man, looks so good! I just wanna smoke my computer screen somehow because it looks so dank.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 20, 2010)

deliahla is looking very dank and close to harvest. nice pics


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks  I can't wait to chop her down, luckily I have enough meds to get me by until she's ready, I'm dying to cut her already, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

How does your dishwasher smell right about now?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

haha, my entire apartment smells in the morning, from my bedroom to the kitchen, lol

It clears up when the filter comes on after about an hour. I'm getting one for the veg tent this weekend too, the fan is too loud and a filter should help quiet it down


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Stinks so good! What size filter you running?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it is the Phresh Filter 400cfm 6" x 16"


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool, I may have to pick up like two small ones this week for a 4'', but we'll see. Much cost or not too bad?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like I forgot to do my video updates on the 19th, I'll put them up in a bit, here are some pics in the mean time 

The first one is the Cole Train, then JH3, Delilah, JH1 and BMB


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

machnak said:


> Cool, I may have to pick up like two small ones this week for a 4'', but we'll see. Much cost or not too bad?


Probably under $100 for each 4", I always reference prices on greners.com, the new hydro shop bill referred me to has lower or the same prices as online plus he beats or matches prices.


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Everyone of em looks amazing brotha, especially the CT, only a few more days huh!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

The Cole Train took a hard hit from those thrips, she's still recovering. Gonna try the SM-90 next...

Hopefully just a few days, at least for JH3, not sure about Delilah, she's taking her sweet ass time, lol, lazy bitch


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

That edawg cutting you gave me has a really strong afgani smell to it...


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 22, 2010)

all your plants are lookin great, i cant even tell they were hit by thrips


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

Bill, the Edawg should be ready soon, it has a lighter green shade to her than all the other plants, don't know if that give's you any more clue's to her strain...



mcpurple said:


> all your plants are lookin great, i cant even tell they were hit by thrips


thanks, they're still around but not as bad as it was before. I'm going to use the SM-90 starting tomorrow to see if that gets rid of the rest of them, I'm also picking up some sand today. My trap for the airborne one's haven't caught anything so I'm guessing I got to them before they could mature


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

So I ended up chopping down Edawg, I think I accidentally gave it the wrong water and burned it... 

I'm probably going to chop down JH3 Friday, Delilah easily has another 3 to 5 days. JH1 is looking very very promising


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Pictures to come soon? I felt I had to chop my LS early as well from something I did wrong. 


Sucks but it's bud!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

Yea, it's drying right now. It was literally spur of the moment, I really wanted to leave it at least another week but it was getting more and more yellow so I just chopped it to save it, same thing you did to your LS, at least your LS was pretty close... Oh well, bud is bud, I consider my "practice" run to be over when I cut down JH1. I hope to have learned some lessons and have a better second round


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Same here, once my LS and TW are down no more games, lol


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

My Cole Train is what I consider my "second" round and she got hit hard by thrips but seems to be recovering pretty good. 

After Edawg I have BMB, JH3 and Delilah left, soon after should be JH1 then the Cole Train, not counting the auto's (Super Cali Haze, Onyx, AKxHKs) 

The Rocklock and Sharksbreath are going in next  I started an Afghan Kush Special from World of Seeds 2 days ago, it should crack soil by Friday


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice, I can't wait to see that Sharksbreath dude, I really need to order some of those seeds.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 23, 2010)

She looks pretty 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-dna-genetics-sharksbreath-feminized/prod_1845.html

I need to clone her and keep her around


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> She looks pretty
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-dna-genetics-sharksbreath-feminized/prod_1845.html
> 
> I need to clone her and keep her around


 May I ask for one?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 23, 2010)

Of course, it'll be a while though. I'm going to top her and try to clone her top, once it roots I have to veg it until I can clone that one. I'm definitely planning to keep this strain around for at least a year


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Man I clicked the link there got got excited it was only 14 bucks...then forgot it was for one seed.  I had high hopes for a second.


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 23, 2010)

attitude has new chocolope and a couple other DNA seeds back instock


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> My Cole Train is what I consider my "second" round and she got hit hard by thrips but seems to be recovering pretty good.
> 
> After Edawg I have BMB, JH3 and Delilah left, soon after should be JH1 then the Cole Train, not counting the auto's (Super Cali Haze, Onyx, AKxHKs)
> 
> The Rocklock and Sharksbreath are going in next  I started an Afghan Kush Special from World of Seeds 2 days ago, it should crack soil by Friday


i have a rocklock mom bout 27 inches with somewhere around 18 babies she gave up lol, gona be first time growing her and smoking her, looks and sounds super dank


----------



## bajafox (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice! One of my Jacks should be done by tomorrow it seems, her fan leave's got very yellow overnight and the trichs are getting nice and cloudy. I'm going to put my Rocklock in after I take a couple cuttings tomorrow, can't wait to see her flowers


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

How do the trichs look?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2010)

uhh he said milky, duh, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So I ended up chopping down Edawg, I think I accidentally gave it the wrong water and burned it...
> 
> I'm probably going to chop down JH3 Friday, Delilah easily has another 3 to 5 days. JH1 is looking very very promising



that sucks it was over nute then you should have tryed to flush for a few days so all those nutes arent left in the buds.



bajafox said:


> Yea, it's drying right now. It was literally spur of the moment, I really wanted to leave it at least another week but it was getting more and more yellow so I just chopped it to save it, same thing you did to your LS, at least your LS was pretty close... Oh well, bud is bud, I consider my "practice" run to be over when I cut down JH1. I hope to have learned some lessons and have a better second round


if it was yellowing it doesnt sound like to much nutes, sounds like more of a N def. or another type of def. over nute burns the leafs crispy and speckles with yellow some times


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Hahaha, man I must of been stoned...completely miss it!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm almost positive I nute burned her, I had thought I started flushing her but I accidentally gave her Gravity Flower Hardener, I flushed her a few days ago but it was just getting worse. I needed the space anyway and bill has a clone so at least the strain isn't lost 

Here are some pics, she smells really good, sucks I had to cut her so early. If the buds aren't worth smoking I'll probably just make butter out of it


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Edibles are always good man, that's the awesome thing about weed!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'm almost positive I nute burned her, I had thought I started flushing her but I accidentally gave her Gravity Flower Hardener, I flushed her a few days ago but it was just getting worse. I needed the space anyway and bill has a clone so at least the strain isn't lost
> 
> Here are some pics, she smells really good, sucks I had to cut her so early. If the buds aren't worth smoking I'll probably just make butter out of it


yes now that i see it it looks burnt but not yellow more of a brown, also i made butter once and it tasted like shit i hated it maybe i did it wrong but dam it was bad. i personally think hash would be a better option but that is all up to you


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> yes now that i see it it looks burnt but not yellow more of a brown, also i made butter once and it tasted like shit i hated it maybe i did it wrong but dam it was bad. i personally think hash would be a better option but that is all up to you


Hmm, i have made butter 3 times now, and this last batch came out quite nicely, i made P.B. cookies, and they actually tasted really good, no weed taste at all. IMO hash is too much work for little reward, especially if you have a significant other that likes edibles.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm, i have made butter 3 times now, and this last batch came out quite nicely, i made P.B. cookies, and they actually tasted really good, no weed taste at all. IMO hash is too much work for little reward, especially if you have a significant other that likes edibles.


mabye it was just the way i made it then, i never baked it in any thing but i was told to use it on toast and it tasted so much like plant material. im not really a edibles man though i loved to smoke. and i can make good hash in the same amount of time i could butter if not faster but i know how todo it easily with water, 151 rum, or dry screens witch is the fastest. next on my ,=my list to make is a tincure


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

If it smokes like crap in a few days I'll turn it into hash or oil, not really into the butter thing for some reason...

I took 2 pretty big samples from JH3 today, the trichs still look pretty clear though, I'm hoping it'll be done by Monday, I really want to start that Rocklock soon. We're expecting 100+ degree weather this weekend too, gonna need to run my ballast at 360w for the next few days


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> If it smokes like crap in a few days I'll turn it into hash or oil, not really into the butter thing for some reason...
> 
> I took 2 pretty big samples from JH3 today, the trichs still look pretty clear though, I'm hoping it'll be done by Monday, I really want to start that Rocklock soon. We're expecting 100+ degree weather this weekend too, gonna need to run my ballast at 360w for the next few days


running the lights at a lower wattage is fine it will be like a cloudy day for them. also if you want to make some good hash for cheap look into the gumby method it works great and can be done with jars


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

I should probably do that more often actually, my electric bill was not nice to me last month...

Here are a few pics of the samples I've taken from JH3, kinda airy, looks like she still needs more time to fill out. The first 2 are from a few days ago, the next couple are from this morning


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

My LS was the same being airy, sucks but oh well. Looking good man.  I'd smoke it!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm only taking samples until it's done because I have her clone ready to flower in about 2 weeks  When I flower her baby I'll have a better idea of when to chop her, hopefully I won't be so impatient by then, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

Using the Gumby method for making hash I would come out with about 2 grams of 'Gumby Hash' if I use 18 - 20 grams of my samples and clippings. It will only take about a day to do it (I think) but I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble, or wait until I have more to work with?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

you will come out with 2 grams the first run. i had about a half o of trim and got about 7 grams, i did about 4 runs with the same stuff each time it gor a lil less potent but i am pretty sure i got it all. or you could go the iso route it is a lil easier to do and gets more out of the trim


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

Damn, I just saw both and the only supplies I have around the house are for the ISO method, except for the alcohol. Do you think I can substitute the screens in the Gumby method using coffee filters? I can freeze my clippings and buds, throw them in a blender with ice and water, poor it into a coffee filter and see if that filters out the water but keeps the hash?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

i use coffe filters to filter out the hash from the water cuz its so fine it catches the hash so i dont think that will work. did you watch the video in the 600 club, you wait about an hour while its i te fridge and the plant material well most of it will stay on top and the hash on bottom then you can scoop the plant material off as much as you can. or byu one of these strainers to sperate the leaf material .
its probably only a few $ at wall mart


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

Make a little tutorial for how you do it if ya get bored.  I think a lot of the old ones lack pictures.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

Was already planning to  I'll probably try it on Monday when I have enough to make it worth it.

I want to try both the ISO and Gumby method but I think I can combine the 2...


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Was already planning to  I'll probably try it on Monday when I have enough to make it worth it.
> 
> I want to try both the ISO and Gumby method but I think I can combine the 2...


what do you mean by combine, like make a batch of both or use both methods in one, cuz i dont think both methods mixed into one will turn out very good


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to make some BHO soon, I'll have a tutorial.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to make some BHO soon, I'll have a tutorial.


is that the butane method? i want to do this one when i can, i want to buy the honey bee extractor. be care full though i heard some butanes are bad to use and taste horrible they make some specifically for the BHO. hope it all goes well for you both and hope it turns out very dank


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks man, and yes the butane method. Hopefully by Monday I should have something up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to make some BHO soon, I'll have a tutorial.


 I put one on natty's profile page, it is super easy to make


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I put one on natty's profile page, it is super easy to make


Awesome, I'll check it out thanks Bill.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 25, 2010)

yea its extremely easy. works wonders to!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

My only problem is storing the shit. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 25, 2010)

yea true. I just put it all in a pipe specifically for bho.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

You can get these little 2G Brown Glass Containers with Black lids from a candy store. My buddy made a test run of it last night....holy fuck, thats all I can say. I'm going to let some of my trim dry from those couples plants and make more tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 25, 2010)

i put my hash, honey oil, and some times small trip nugs in this. it is only 1 dollor for it, its glass and has a very tight fitting cap. i bought it at a local glass shop they had some bigger ones but i just needed a smaller one.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 25, 2010)

Unfortunately I've had to smoke most of the stuff I was going to use to make hash to save money... I should have enough to make some soon I hope

Here are some pics from JH3 and the Rocklock that took her place  I chopped her today, it's all personal so the quality isn't too much of a priority, just need enough to get me by until I can chop Delilah at the right time  She came out ok, she's pretty dense and could have used another few days but I was running out of time and space. Bill took some home tonight, maybe he'll have a smoke report in a few days when it's dry


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like some good smoke man!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks man! Her calyxes started to yellow a little bit so I got worried, I KNOW I didn't over nute her so I figured she was done. I really wish I could have left her another 2 days but oh well... JH1 is half way through flowering and twice as thick  Can't wait to cut that bitch down

JH3 total wet harvest: 42 grams


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

Well this new heatwave has me worried, no matter what setting, ac, c02 or air circulation I try I'll be in the high 90s today. I'm probably gonna shut down the flower tent until tomorrow morning when I'm home alone and can deal with the heat by myself, no need for my wife and dog to deal with it for today. Between the weather and my 2 tents my bedroom is too hot to hang out in

Fuck this weather, I thought it was fall already???


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 26, 2010)

Buds look pretty dank in the pictures. Our temps here have actually dropped into the mid 70's and are suppose to stay that way until Wed. Then suppose to climb back into the low 80's. But we are forecasted for rain all week too. Shutting down the a/c here and breaking out the dehumidifier.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks SR, we had PERFECT indoor growing conditions for awhile before this heat wave, good thing I had enough time to run my tent at full power for the last few days of my JH3 bud Delilah is going to get less light her last few days...


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 26, 2010)

i believe plants are fine in those high temps indoors outdoor plants go through more heat then that almost every day in the summer and its becaues the is c02 in the air, but if you have a meter to measure c02 ratings and measure the outside air and then do the air in side you house then you will see that the air in the house has the same levels if not more so they should be fine for a day in the heat. my very first grow through veg and flower was in the low 90's all the time and it turned out good for a first grow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Well this new heatwave has me worried, no matter what setting, ac, c02 or air circulation I try I'll be in the high 90s today. I'm probably gonna shut down the flower tent until tomorrow morning when I'm home alone and can deal with the heat by myself, no need for my wife and dog to deal with it for today. Between the weather and my 2 tents my bedroom is too hot to hang out in
> 
> Fuck this weather, I thought it was fall already???


I thought you knew already bro, we dont have a fall in SD, lol


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks mcpurp, I guess I'll just let it go for the rest of the day. I thought we were having people over so I didn't want to turn our small apartment into a sauna, looks like we'll be going away for the day so I'll just leave them. Today is supposed to be the worst day then it starts going back down tomorrow

I know bill, lol, I hate San Diego, we have like a season and a half, summer and almost summer, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

throw up some pics of delilah please.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll try to tomorrow, no time to tend to the ladies during NFL Sundays 

I finally had to shut it down, the heat of my bedroom was taking over my living room and I have the AC on, fuck this heat


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Sunday sunday sunday! You're a chargers fan yea?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh yea, my wife bought me the jersey I've been wanting since we drafted him, she had to custom order it 

Naanee all day 

I'm getting a Cason jersey next, close game but just like lightning, you can't stop it, it can only stop itself. Second half team, hoping Norv Tuner doesn't fuck it up as usual


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, I can't talk to much Shit on them yet, but once season schedule is over and we have the chance to play eachother (Steelers fan) you're going down!!!!


Chargers better score one soon! I fucking hate the eagles.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

I fucking hate Norv Tuner and the San Diego special teams, not to mention DUMB-fuckinbrowski

Lots of work left if they're going to make a run this year. AJ Smith is a fucking idiot too


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

time to smoke a blunt to erase my pain, lol.


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry guys about that game, but fuck the Eagles regardless...fuck em, fuck em, fuck em!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 26, 2010)

i thougth the chargers played the seahawks to day not the eagles. im a seahawk fan


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, you're right! I'm a stoner, well fuck the SeaHawks too!!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> lol, you're right! I'm a stoner, well fuck the SeaHawks too!!


hey now im a seahawks fan, but i dont mind people talkin bad about my teams. im not that huge of a fan to where i get mad at stuff like that. so who won or are the still playin.
and fuck the chargers. j/k


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Hahaha, well Steelers won Superbowl XL a few years ago against the SeaHawks, so NA -NA NA NA NAAAAAAAA NAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  Kidding!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Hahaha, well Steelers won Superbowl XL a few years ago against the SeaHawks, so NA -NA NA NA NAAAAAAAA NAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  Kidding!


you got me theri, i think that was the first time they had been to the SB in a long time to and they lost.


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh well, better luck in years to come.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

Why fuck the eagles??


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

I hate Philadelphia.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

buuut they have Vick... I grew up watching him play for ATL (im from atlanta). so i gotta follow him 

not that I agree with his Dog ettiquette at all. I think he's an asshole for that. But the man can play ball


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Agreed, I watched them play last week, but Vick isn't a team.  He's on the team, so I infact hate him as well lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

haha he thinks hes a team lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, true plays like it too...but man he is a good fucking player, all around.


----------



## ataxia (Sep 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> I hate Philadelphia.


 and Philadelphia hates you and everyone else. No one is off limits in these parts... not even Santa Clause


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 26, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> buuut they have Vick... I grew up watching him play for ATL (im from atlanta). so i gotta follow him
> 
> not that I agree with his Dog ettiquette at all. I think he's an asshole for that. But the man can play ball


one of my favorite players in the NFL after warren sapp left and jerry rice. but i agree about the dog thing it was messed up but he did his time with out taking a deal like a man and is back on track.


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

I do respect him for that, know anyone perfect? I don't.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

me .


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 26, 2010)

hell no i dont know any one who is perfect most the people i know are more then imperfect


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, good enough.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Rivers throws for 455 yards and 2 touchdowns, yet it was one of his worst performances ever (80.3 rating, one of his lowest)

I can't wait until the special teams is half mediocre and McNeil is back protecting his blindside, watch out bitches, he's just getting warmed up


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

As requested 

Not sure how much longer I should wait on her... My friend is pretty much taking the whole thing for him and his wife. My JH3 came out to be 13.3 grams dry, not including the samples I've smoked since I cut her and the small nug I gave bill so I'm guessing at least a total of 15 grams dry from 42 grams wet. Unless it dries some more that was a 62% loss. Luckily my JH3 should cover my wife and I long enough until our next harvest, after Delilah it should be BMB and JH1


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

By 10am my flower tent was already pushing 95 degree's, it was only going to get worse so I did a temporary rearrangement of my entire set up, I can't risk heat stress during the last few days of Delilah and I can't stand this fuckin heat. I don't know if you can tell by the pics but I took the 200w CFL from my veg tent and put it into my flower tent, I shut down the ballast but still running the inline fan and carbon filter. Might add a few more cfl's in there. I added the 4 biggest cfl's I could find for the veg tent and I put new c02 pads in both tents

Here are some pics of the temporary set up I'm going to run until we get our regular San Diego weather back  


*Rocklock*


*Super Cali Haze Auto*


*Cole Train*


*Delilah*


*BMB*


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 27, 2010)

wow delilah is a fat fuckin bitch, that is a keeper strain in my opinion if the smoke is good, looks like she wil produce well and as for the rearrangement well you gotta do what you gotta do to keep the girls happy.
i would love to grow out delilah once i start growing again


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks mcpurple, if our paths ever cross ways there will be some of Delilah's off spring ready for you, I'm keeping her around for a longggg time, I'm sure bill plans to also


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 27, 2010)

that would be awesome, it probably wont be awhile though til i can grow but if your still on here and i am to when the time comes then mabye it will happin. did you strat her from seed or clone. if you ever get into breeding and make seeds with her that would be awsome.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

She looks done IMHO...


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 27, 2010)

yup as ready as she can be to me to


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> that would be awesome, it probably wont be awhile though til i can grow but if your still on here and i am to when the time comes then mabye it will happin. did you strat her from seed or clone. if you ever get into breeding and make seeds with her that would be awsome.


Supposedly it is a G13, clone only as far as I know  



billcollector99 said:


> She looks done IMHO...


Her owner is on his way over to take a look at her, he should be here soon, if he wants to chop her he can. Delilah is part of my return investment on my $3k I've used for my grow so far (not including water, electric, maintenance, tlc, etc.), that's why she was so important during this entire grow and why I might have neglected a few others (BMB and Edawg) but hopefully it will pay off and her next baby will be even better  I have 2 more of her babies ready when Delilah 2 is done  Hopefully by then I'll know what feedings she likes and I can improve her yield and density, she still looks airy to me, that's why I haven't cut her down


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd say done, I wish I would of cut my LS when she looked similar to that. Cut her!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Unfortunately this one is not my call. Remember that 400w hps/ballast I got for free months ago? It was in my first thread, well it's time to pay back that favor and Delilah is the payment. I sold that combo to pay for my upgrades, without it at I wouldn't have what I do now. My friend who hooked me up is coming by to see if it's done, it's his call when to chop her.

No big deal though, the plant right next to her on the right is her baby  She's gonna be probably 3x as big as her mom


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Good shit, I'm anxious for him to meet up with you now haha.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea, this is the same friend who flakes all the time. He told me at 10 this morning he was on his way and he lives less than 15 minutes away. I'm gonna give him until Wednesday morning to come get her, if not she will become house meds for my wife and I and he'll have to wait for me to return the favor...


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn what a flake dude! I hate people like that.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

I honestly do not mind it one bit when it works in my favor. I got a 400w hps with ballast, sold it to pay for my 600w upgrade and now I am going to have about an ounce of dried G13 in less than a week, all because he can't stop by, lol

We've been friends for over 10 years, no biggie, knowing him he's probably waiting for me to get it right before he collects, hahahaha


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

lol, more than likely.

I want a 600W.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

If you can upgrade do it, I don't think Delilah would look as good without it 

With that being said, I have work to do, I'm chopping her down  Pics soon


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Good.  Have fun!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Here she is, cut and trimmed. I consider her my first real grow 

Decided not to weigh her because I'd have to cut her down to nugs to fit it on my scale and I wanted to hang her for drying. 

To be honest I don't like the way she turned out but I hope the drying and curing process proves me wrong.....


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

For a quick visual, Delilah was about 13" when I put her into 12/12, the girl next to her is her offspring at a week into 12/12, I expect good things from her during the next few months when it will be nice and cool in San Diego


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Both tents are running at 91 degree's, pretty sure it's hotter outside than my tents, lol. My biggest worry was disturbing the 12/12 cycle in my flower tent, they're not receiving the 600w+ hps they're used to but I figured 200wcfl was better than nothing until this heat wave is over.


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Good shit man, looks like some nice weight on her? You top her yea?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice pics of the chop.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> Good shit man, looks like some nice weight on her? You top her yea?


Thanks, I didn't top this one. I'm expecting Delilah 2 to have better results, it will be cooler soon (hopefullly) and my budtender had said G13s grow best in mid 70 temperatures. 



Silent Running said:


> Nice pics of the chop.


Thanks SR, can't wait to see some more harvesting from the rest of you guys, bill beat us all to it, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry, i'm an impatient man, lol. Delilah looks tasty regardless of what you think, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

I got a little impatient myself with BMB and cut her down today. It probably could have gone longer but I don't know what it is so I took a chance. No wet weight, I put her straight into drying


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> lol, more than likely.
> 
> I want a 600W.


 theyare the shit, best lights to have in my opinion



bajafox said:


> Here she is, cut and trimmed. I consider her my first real grow
> 
> Decided not to weigh her because I'd have to cut her down to nugs to fit it on my scale and I wanted to hang her for drying.
> 
> To be honest I don't like the way she turned out but I hope the drying and curing process proves me wrong.....


she looks great and why dont youlike how she turned out, does she feel fluffy or somthing


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

Really? Thanks, bill has a bmb clone, I'm gonna try to grow her again, I don't think I gave her enough attention


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Really? Thanks, bill has a bmb clone, I'm gonna try to grow her again, I don't think I gave her enough attention


sorry i meant delilah, but the bmb looks dank as well, i think it cold have had lil more tlc like you said, and i think she had a lil longer to go but all well im sure she will smoke good


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, I got confused cause I was pretty certain BMB still had time left on her. It's all for my wife and I anyway and we have some cousins who are Prop 215 and drop by often too. I'd like to keep a stash called "house" meds, it'll be the stuff that didn't come out too good. 

The other thing is I ran out of those pots and I need to transfer my Pineapple Express and a Jack Herer (clone from JH1) too. I have some good data for next time


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking good bro, BMB looks frosty as hell!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks bill, I'll save you some 

My friend came by to check out Delilah and likes her, he's gonna take it home and cure it when it's dry in a few days. If she comes in over an ounce dry I'm keeping the rest 

Wish I had left BMB another week but I needed to start getting rid of my practice plants. The Rocklock, Delilah 2, JH1 and Super Cali-Haze are the only plants in my flower room worth harvesting, I have 2 other little one's in there that won't yield much (Onyx and a clone)


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

For comparison reasons the plant next to Delilah is Delilah 2 at a week or so flowering. Delilah was 13" when I put her in 12/12, I may need to cut down D2 to fit in my tent. For another comparison, bill has D2s "twin" which I cloned at the same time, they were pretty much the same size. Bill lst'd his, should be an interesting comparison between the 2 plants when they're finally done 







Now that I look at them both, I'm starting to wonder where all of Delilahs leave's are, lol, I only took them off when they were pretty much falling off on their own. I never took a healthy leaf off her


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tie her over!!!


----------



## teryy (Sep 28, 2010)

dope... love reading ur threads fox..havent been by the tent club,swing pass have a beer n a blunt lol


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Tie her over!!!


agreed do some lst on her


----------



## machnak (Sep 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> agreed do some lst on her



I'll third that.  Looks great Baja. Did you get wet weight on her? I forgot if you did I'll check some previous pages.


----------



## machnak (Sep 29, 2010)

Man gotta double post and say BMB looks incredible.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

No room to LST....


I didn't take her wet weight machnak, just gonna wait to dry her out before weighing it, I didn't want to chop it down to small nugs before drying. 

Looks like I finally have roots on both my Cole Trains, just waiting for the Acapulco Gold and Rocklock cuttings to root too


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

I gotta figure out how to have Santa take care of some clones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think i got it figured out... but i can't tell you till i know for sure...


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

That would be awesome, then I'd definitely invest in a decent 40+ site cloner


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a 36-site I could probably borrow from a friend.  Or make a new one.


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1218.htm

Found that too, if it helps.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

I bet I could over night a few G13s using that method


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

BMB is some good shit too, I don't think I should have sampled all of my strains so fast though...


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> BMB is some good shit too, I don't think I should have sampled all of my strains so fast though...


haha why is that baja?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

Cause I didn't medicate almost all day today until I got home a bit ago to sample all of my dried buds  Tried the G13, JH3, BMB and Edawg


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Weight is decreasing?


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 30, 2010)

I was just looking @ craigslist for S.D. clones going for anywhere from $1 - $10, incredible. usps is only 13.65 over night. could be a hella biz for those in the know, lol


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> Weight is decreasing?


I haven't weighed it yet  but you can tell by looking at it that it's shrinking



WWShadow said:


> I was just looking @ craigslist for S.D. clones going for anywhere from $1 - $10, incredible. usps is only 13.65 over night. could be a hella biz for those in the know, lol


I just started to shop around for clones last week, will post updates if I buy anything. So far from what I've heard, most of them suck, my friend has shopped around. You're right though, it would be a good business if someone can figure out the logistics, and of course, supply healthy plants


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I haven't weighed it yet  but you can tell by looking at it that it's shrinking
> 
> 
> 
> I just started to shop around for clones last week, will post updates if I buy anything. So far from what I've heard, most of them suck, my friend has shopped around. You're right though, it would be a good business if someone can figure out the logistics, and of course, supply healthy plants


so what strain of smoke do you like the best baja? and i thought cali already had delivery to med patients and growers


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

We do but they meant out of state delivery


I think the G13 has the better taste right now but BMB is a close second so far


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think i need to give you a second opinion.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> We do but they meant out of state delivery
> 
> 
> I think the G13 has the better taste right now but BMB is a close second so far


ah ok, and i meant most power full smoke but i am glad they taste good as well thanks for the info


----------



## bajafox (Sep 30, 2010)

yea, can't wait till it's all cured 



billcollector99 said:


> I think i need to give you a second opinion.



hahaha, you would be like the 5th opinion, lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 1, 2010)

ill be the 6th... lol


----------



## bajafox (Oct 1, 2010)

Any time 

Turns out the G13 came out pretty close to what it's supposed to be. My friend had smoked it before. Hopefully with some cooler temperatures and a little (very little) experience I can get the next one even better


----------



## machnak (Oct 1, 2010)

As long as the next one is better than the last you're good to go!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 2, 2010)

I know, plus it should be twice as big too 

It looks like JH1 is going to be ready to cut in about 5 days, hoping to get another half ounce.


----------



## machnak (Oct 2, 2010)

Good shit Baja, I love choppin em down.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 2, 2010)

Me too


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 2, 2010)

harvest is always the best part to me it really gets strong smelling when you cut them open


----------



## bajafox (Oct 4, 2010)

This morning JH1 looked like she was done so I put her in the dishwasher, I'm going to try and give her 24 hours of darkness just for fun. 

She looks a lot thicker and denser than JH3 did and about the same size as far as height so I'm curious to see what the weight differences are. 

I will try to post updates of both tents later in the day. We finally have nice cool weather back in San Diego


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> This morning JH1 looked like she was done so I put her in the dishwasher, I'm going to try and give her 24 hours of darkness just for fun.
> 
> She looks a lot thicker and denser than JH3 did and about the same size as far as height so I'm curious to see what the weight differences are.
> 
> I will try to post updates of both tents later in the day. We finally have nice cool weather back in San Diego


Don't forget about the rain too


----------



## bajafox (Oct 4, 2010)

Yea, perfect day for indoor growing today


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea, perfect day for indoor growing today


No kidding right, eff the rain, lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 4, 2010)

Rained here 3 days straight. our coast set a record that broke one that goes back to 1871. Now we are having a nice cold spell of highs in mid 60's with lows in mid 40's. I'd still give anything to be able to grow outdoors.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 4, 2010)

agreed SR .


----------



## bajafox (Oct 4, 2010)

Same here, lol...stupid apartment living.


----------



## machnak (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuck Baja, I hate it...makes me wish I was on the 2nd floor so I could get some on the balcony haha.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like we're holding off on buying again and just gonna find a 2br apartment somewhere for now... I'd love to grow outdoors like bill but I'll settle for doubling my indoor space for now 

Pineapple Express transplant:


Jack Herer 1 harvest, no wet weight


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

You have a nice grow going for yourself. +rep


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks dezracer, good luck getting back out there and racing


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 5, 2010)

I tried calling you, I'm awake now


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

I got bored so I took a bunch of pics, I figured I owed a big update since I've been mia...



Hope you enjoy


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Just had some 16 day old cured BMC...holy shit what a difference. As soon as I have enough meds to get me by I am not smoking anything until it's been cured at least 3 weeks. I left a small nug to try again in another week  The patience really sucks but I'm starting to see why


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a lot of pics. Looking good Baja


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by today


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 5, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Just had some 16 day old cured BMC...holy shit what a difference. As soon as I have enough meds to get me by I am not smoking anything until it's been cured at least 3 weeks. I left a small nug to try again in another week  The patience really sucks but I'm starting to see why


i like the plant in pic 16 what strain is that one? and all the plants are lookin good. and ya curing does make a huge difference. when i harvested my shishka i had 8 jars full and i smoked about 2 jars a month and it seemed that every new jar i opend the smoke just got smoother, more taste and aroma and less harsh and by the time i hit the last jar 3 months later i was blown away by the difference


----------



## machnak (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks good Baja, buds and ladies!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> That's a lot of pics. Looking good Baja


thanks, that clone I was telling you about is Delilah 2, she's the one in the smart pot



billcollector99 said:


> Thanks for stopping by today


No problem  Sorry my homie flaked



mcpurple said:


> i like the plant in pic 16 what strain is that one? and all the plants are lookin good. and ya curing does make a huge difference. when i harvested my shishka i had 8 jars full and i smoked about 2 jars a month and it seemed that every new jar i opend the smoke just got smoother, more taste and aroma and less harsh and by the time i hit the last jar 3 months later i was blown away by the difference


That would be the Cole Train, her 2 clones finally rooted. I was afraid I had lost the strain, it was a freebie I got with my first Attitude order and a "practice" plant but she's turning out nicely 

I can't wait to have enough meds that I can cure some ounces and not touch them for a few months



machnak said:


> Looks good Baja, buds and ladies!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 7, 2010)

So I'm pretty set on my next set up. We should be moving in the next 6 to 8 weeks and I'll finally have my extra room to expand. I was debating between dual 4'x4' tents or a 4'x8' but I decided to go with a DR150 (5'x5') due to the fact that I may start working again soon and I won't be able to do this full time like I expected.

My plan is to use my current 600w hps setup and put it in the new tent plus a 400w mh. Basically I want to go from the carbon filter > Y splitter > cool tubes > Y splitter > 8" inline fan > exhaust

If that doesn't work a 10" should do the trick. I want to turn my flower tent into the new veg tent and my veg tent into the mating/breeding room aka the bunny ranch, hahaha

Lots to do soon, might need some help bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Im always down to help build stuff, and I could always be a part time caretaker for the ladies


----------



## bajafox (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha, I'll keep that in mind

I put my AG in my flower tent after the lights went out, it was 17" tall and vegged for 2 months. It has a 70 - 75 day flowering period so it should be ready around Christmas


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2010)

I know what I want as a xmas present, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 8, 2010)

hahaha, it will still have to dry and cure of course but harvest day is around that time, hopefully

JH1 came out to 8.2 grams dry, no sampling yet


The next few plants should all be as big or bigger than Delilah except for a JH1 clone


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Baja,

It's been really interesting reading your grow journal, it's taken me about 3 days from start to finish and I'd like to say thanks for posting everything, your ladies are looking beautiful  I love harvest time, it's great when you get the rewards for all the hard work.

I've just bought a very similar setup and got a few questions, if you don't mind me posting them in your journal?

evilsheep


----------



## bajafox (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you evilsheep. Post away, I will try to help as best I can, I'm still learning myself  Looks like learning is a never ending process...haha


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been growing DIY with CFLs in a cupboard for about a year and thinking about getting a tent all that time. I didn't know Secret Jarden did a tent the size you use until earlier this week, otherwise I probably would have got it ages ago, space is a bit limited here too. My new kit arrived yesterday, an almost identical setup, DR120W tent, 600w HPS cool tube, RVK fan, carbon filter and clip on fan. I wasn't sure whether to get a 400w or 600w light and seeing your success persuaded me that I could manage a 600w.

I put everything together yesterday, it took most of the day because I'm not very good at anything DIY. Unfortunately I'm having some heat problems and I'm hoping you might be able to help out. Can you post a pic of your tent that shows how your light and fan kit are set up and maybe the outside of the tent to see what you've done with the vent ducting? I live in a cooler area, though we're having a mini autumn heatwave this weekend, outside it's been about 75F. I set up my tent in the spare room, left it running over night and temps were between 82F and 92F. I was hoping to keep them below 80F, particularly with the cool tube helping out. You've had to battle worse heat than me, is there anything you've doone that really helped keep your temps down?

If you don't mind I could post a pic of what I've done so far?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 9, 2010)

Go ahead and post what you have. I'm surprised your tent is running that hot during the night, mine can run in the high 70s if it were nice and cool outside. How many cfm is your fan rated at? Mine is 430cfm, with my ballast set to 600w I can run in the low to mid 80s all day if the temperature was in the 70's outside. 

I'll take some pictures and try to post them soon


----------



## bajafox (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that JH1, Delilah, JH3 and BMB are done my Attitude order can start 

The pics are kind of mixed up but flowering now are Cole Train, Delilah 2 (G13), Rocklock, Jack Herer '1', Sharksbreath, Acapulco Gold and a small BMB clone. It was pretty warm today so I had to run the tent at 400w and my highest temperatures were 91, over the weekend I ran it at 600w super lumens and it was running in the mid 80's. This is all from 7am to 7pm in San Diego. If you're in a much cooler area and running higher temperatures during the night then some adjustments probably need to be made. Are you running oscillating fans inside the tent? I have one oscillating and one pointing directly at the cool tube

Cole Train should be done within 7 - 10 days, her clones are finally rooting


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

plants are lookin good baja, the cool tube really seems to lower the light coverage area, it seems the light only goes straight down and doesnt spread out evenly.
i think with cool tubes you get much better coverage if you grow verticaly


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree, I wish I could test with a different hood and see if my temperatures hold up. My next setup will be a 5' x 5' with dual cool tubes, 600w hps and 400mh for flowering and if I can keep it cool enough I want to add some cfl's between the plants. 

I also want to start a SCROG grow with a G13


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

you could just add a reflector of any sort i just googled cool tube hoods and their seem to be a lot of them to get from cheap to expensive but it might help spread the light more evenly, and i like how you are going to have the HPS and MH in flower, i heard it is good for trich production, ive also read that having just the MH in the last 2 weeks helps to but im not sure on that cuz i have not tested it


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

There is a reflector on the other side of the cool tube, you can't see it from the pics. The tent is so small that with 600w it covers a lot more than it seems when it's fully open.

Here is what I have planned in the next month or so


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm down to assist in the construction  I have to come by, your Pre-98's are ready


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

As soon as we sign a lease I'm ordering the tent, I'm gonna use my 600w by itself until I have enough money to order the rest


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

I ended up topping the SAK today and put it in the cloner, also transplanted Delilah 3 into it's new pot to veg until Delilah 2 is done 

The SFV OG x Sour D I got from Bill cracked soil and is about an inch and a half long, pics soon


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for helping out Baja, sorry it took a while to reply, I was a bit too stoned to take pictures last night. My mate who rolls em really strong came over for a few hours and that was it for the night lol.

I shortened the ducting from the fan to the cool tube and from the cool tube to the outside to help, I have attached photos before and after.

Temps today are actually a bit better they've stayed 82-86F all day.

Do you think my setup looks ok or do I need to change anything? I probably bought the wrong venting kit, it's only a 5" 250CFM RVK fan + Carbon Filter kit, I should have gone for the 6" kit which was 430CFM and would have helped loads 

I'm thinking about getting a 400w ballast & bulb to put in, do you think that would help the temps much? It's the one you're supposed to use with the 5" kit I think, more cash but my friend will probably buy the 600ww from me in a month or so, when he gets set up again.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking good Baja. I thought about running MH and HPS together...but I've been reading more and more about the CMH.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> Thanks for helping out Baja, sorry it took a while to reply, I was a bit too stoned to take pictures last night. My mate who rolls em really strong came over for a few hours and that was it for the night lol.
> 
> I shortened the ducting from the fan to the cool tube and from the cool tube to the outside to help, I have attached photos before and after.
> 
> ...


Stick to the 600w if you can. For one thing I don't see any oscillating fans, I would add at least 2. Do you have an intake fan? I have one pulling fresh air in and plan to add one to my next setup. I know for a fact the 250cfm fan will not keep that 600w cool enough and it looks like you also need to shorten the length from your filter to your cooltube, the smaller it is the less air your fan has to move. If I ran my exact same setup at 400w instead of 600w the temps don't change much, you will most likely still need to do the upgrades. Sell the 5" and get a 6" with at least 430cfm, add 2 decent fans for air circulation and a fan to pull air in and you should be good to go. I've ran as high as 600w super lumens on my Lumatek + 100w of actual CFL in my tent when it was nice and cool, I can't wait for winter, I plan to add some 65w cfl's to the lower area's of the plants 

Don't give up on the 600w, it's definitely possible, especially if you live in area's cooler than where I do



Silent Running said:


> Looking good Baja. I thought about running MH and HPS together...but I've been reading more and more about the CMH.


CMH???


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> Thanks for helping out Baja, sorry it took a while to reply, I was a bit too stoned to take pictures last night. My mate who rolls em really strong came over for a few hours and that was it for the night lol.
> 
> I shortened the ducting from the fan to the cool tube and from the cool tube to the outside to help, I have attached photos before and after.
> 
> ...



Definitely get an oscillating fan or a few, but you could also open another hole on the bottom of the tent and use it as a passive intake.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ceramic metal halide... IMO I would take a look at induction grow lights...


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

Or one of these bad boys [youtube]atrKO1tnNBY[/youtube]


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's an update of my flowering tent, it should show pretty much everything I have to do to keep it runnig at decent temperatures. It's around 80 outside today and my tent was running at 91 set to 600w Super Lumens, I lowered it to 400w and is now running at 90. That is why I say just stick with a 600w instead of going down to a 400w, in the end, it won't make much of a difference.

[video=youtube;ohjAA5DAXrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohjAA5DAXrM[/video]




billcollector99 said:


> Ceramic metal halide... IMO I would take a look at induction grow lights...


Gonna have to look into it...



machnak said:


> Or one of these bad boys


Plasma is the future


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the JH a lot.  Everything is looking really good, nice and healthy. Hey you ever try putting that top oscillating fan on the bottom blowing air up? See if it may help your temps?


Plasma will be my indoor source someday, crossing fingers.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 10, 2010)

Ah! I see the almost identical fan/blower to the one I mod'ed in the opening. Looking good Baja. Bet you will love your new setup when you move. +love


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

I lowered it as much as I could, problem is there really isn't much room in there to lower it. The fan is pretty strong too, any direct hit to a plant would be too hard on the leave's and stem, it'll come in handy when I get a bigger tent though


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I lowered it as much as I could, problem is there really isn't much room in there to lower it. The fan is pretty strong too, any direct hit to a plant would be too hard on the leave's and stem, it'll come in handy when I get a bigger tent though


Very nice then, just had an idea.  Maybe pick up some small computer fans and put em on the bottom? I think that would alleviate a little of the heat around the plants.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Ah! I see the almost identical fan/blower to the one I mod'ed in the opening. Looking good Baja. Bet you will love your new setup when you move. +love


Thanks SR, I think the only difference is the color of the fan, lol



machnak said:


> Very nice then, just had an idea.  Maybe pick up some small computer fans and put em on the bottom? I think that would alleviate a little of the heat around the plants.


I'm going to add 4" blowers for intake when I upgrade


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

Good shit my friend.


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Stick to the 600w if you can. For one thing I don't see any oscillating fans, I would add at least 2. Do you have an intake fan? I have one pulling fresh air in and plan to add one to my next setup. I know for a fact the 250cfm fan will not keep that 600w cool enough and it looks like you also need to shorten the length from your filter to your cooltube, the smaller it is the less air your fan has to move. If I ran my exact same setup at 400w instead of 600w the temps don't change much, you will most likely still need to do the upgrades. Sell the 5" and get a 6" with at least 430cfm, add 2 decent fans for air circulation and a fan to pull air in and you should be good to go. I've ran as high as 600w super lumens on my Lumatek + 100w of actual CFL in my tent when it was nice and cool, I can't wait for winter, I plan to add some 65w cfl's to the lower area's of the plants
> 
> Don't give up on the 600w, it's definitely possible, especially if you live in area's cooler than where I do
> 
> ...


You're right mate, I can't really afford to replace the whole ventilation kit at the moment but I'll definitely do it in the next few months. It's going to get cooler here soon, summer has just finished, that should help a bit.



machnak said:


> Definitely get an oscillating fan or a few, but you could also open another hole on the bottom of the tent and use it as a passive intake.


Good idea, I'll buy an oscilating fan to put in there this week 

Thanks very much for your help guys.


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Here's an update of my flowering tent, it should show pretty much everything I have to do to keep it runnig at decent temperatures. It's around 80 outside today and my tent was running at 91 set to 600w Super Lumens, I lowered it to 400w and is now running at 90. That is why I say just stick with a 600w instead of going down to a 400w, in the end, it won't make much of a difference.
> 
> [video=youtube;ohjAA5DAXrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohjAA5DAXrM[/video]
> 
> ...


They're looking amazing  I've just planted a Rock Lock freebie from Attitude too and I've got high hopes for it, I grew a Lock Stock last time which turned out to be one of the nicest smokes I've ever had.


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 10, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> They're looking amazing  I've just planted a Rock Lock freebie from Attitude too and I've got high hopes for it, I grew a Lock Stock last time which turned out to be one of the nicest smokes I've ever had.


Mmmmmm thinking about it was too much, we're smoking a nice Lock Stock fatty


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

Hahaha, very nice  

The Rocklock was a freebie and so was the Cole Train and Sharksbreath, the CT should be done next week


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I lowered it as much as I could, problem is there really isn't much room in there to lower it. The fan is pretty strong too, any direct hit to a plant would be too hard on the leave's and stem, it'll come in handy when I get a bigger tent though


great video update baja, and as for tyo much wind well i used to have a fan that size blowing up under neath the plants and then i had one blowing on top of the plants as well as the bulb and then i had a 24 inch fan blowing directly on them all, they had lots of wind and i had no issues jus to let you know. i dont think to muxh wind can really harm any thing unless it is noticeable that it is to much.
and i like the way the SB looks, she is looking to be very short and stocky


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks mcpurple

I had to flower the SB a little sooner than I hoped but if and when her top roots, I plan to flower her much longer. She's nothing but fat leaves right now  So far all the new plants I put in, the AG, SB and Rocklock have been female, which they should be since they were feminized seeds. I've heard of some turning out male, now I hope I can avoid them going hermie


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> thanks mcpurple
> 
> I had to flower the SB a little sooner than I hoped but if and when her top roots, I plan to flower her much longer. She's nothing but fat leaves right now  So far all the new plants I put in, the AG, SB and Rocklock have been female, which they should be since they were feminized seeds. I've heard of some turning out male, now I hope I can avoid them going hermie


ya i would be pissed if i got a male from a fem seed, but it could jus be a hermie that showed male parts first, and im sure they wont herm they usally dont from what i hear but their is a small chance, but then again theri is a chance for any plant to herm. just take good care of them and show them love


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

For now I get to monitor them all day but I got an email this week about a possible job opportunity, if that goes well I might be back in the work force soon. If that happens I will probably change the 12/12 period to where I can monitor them when I'm not at work.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

hey work is always good, im still stuck doin odd jobs for random people wo need work done, cuz i cant find a stable job still


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea, I started looking again 2 weeks ago and applied for about 8 jobs online but this recruiter saw my resume' online and contacted me. I hope that's a good sign, at this point I'd take $15/hr, that's what I make sitting my ass at home on unemployment. I would love to get ANY job but getting a job that pays me less than sitting at home would be plain fucking stupid.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea, I started looking again 2 weeks ago and applied for about 8 jobs online but this recruiter saw my resume' online and contacted me. I hope that's a good sign, at this point I'd take $15/hr, that's what I make sitting my ass at home on unemployment. I would love to get ANY job but getting a job that pays me less than sitting at home would be plain fucking stupid.


im willing to work for any pay really, ive been offering to do jobs for less then what people are doing them for now it seems to be working a lil bit i just need cash, and dam i wish i could get 15 and hour for doing nothing


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

It's cool and sucks at the same time, if it paid less I wouldn't mind working at gamestop just to get out of the house but since I was in a higher tax bracket living on low income budget, when I lost my wages it didn't effect me too bad, it just meant I had to stop buying video games, playing golf and going out to eat every night


Going back to work at $15/hr just means I get to pay the bills, it doesn't mean I get my old lifestyle back


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

Found this thread on the Rocklock. He grew his from seed for 40 days before flowering for 56 days under 400w and got 30+ grams, not sure if it was wet or dry. Mine vegged for 10 weeks before flowering so I'm hoping she give's me a good yield, especially under 600w. 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/371082-dna-rocklock-review.html


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 11, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Found this thread on the Rocklock. He grew his from seed for 40 days before flowering for 56 days under 400w and got 30+ grams, not sure if it was wet or dry. Mine vegged for 10 weeks before flowering so I'm hoping she give's me a good yield, especially under 600w.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/371082-dna-rocklock-review.html


Oops I just re-read the Attitude pages, RockLock and Lock Stock probably aren't related, I've got smokers memory lol. It sounds like a lovely smoke though.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

Rocklock = Warlock x Rockstar

The guy in the review said he got 30grams dry from his Rocklock under 400w. I hope I can get that or more from mine


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice ol' ounce her from would be nice.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

I am hoping for an ounce and a half, an ounce for my friend and half for me  He takes my extra meds and my wife and I don't smoke a lot of indica so a half ounce would last us a long time


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, I love Sativas like someone else I know.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Did delilah have bright red/pink pistils in her beginning stages of flowering??


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Both E-Dawg Cuttings rooted and went in to soil today, if you still wanted one.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't remember Delilah having pink pistils, I'll check Delilah 2 and see if she has any

I'm gonna have to pass on EDawg for now but if I move soon and upgrade to my DR150 I'll definitely take one. Looks like I need to upgrade to 5 gallon pots too 

Definitely want that BK clone you have for me though, I might sign a new lease this week and want to pick up that DR150 before moving out



EDIT: No pink pistils on Delilah 2 bill


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 12, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Definitely want that BK clone you have for me though, I might sign a new lease this week and want to pick up that DR150 before moving out


 Is that Bubba Kush? It sounds like a great mix and I can't wait to give it a smoke. Mine is only 11 days from sprout now though, so a long time to go but it's gonna be worth waiting for and I think that was an attitude freebie too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah the Bubba Kush I have is not the same as the one attitude carries. It was a clone only strain that has only recently became available in seed form.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like the perfect candidate in case I get a male from that SFV OG x Sour D


----------



## bajafox (Oct 12, 2010)

Few updates from today, was bored as hell so I took a few pics, hope you enjoy 

Cole Train is supposed to be ready within 7 days...no labels again, sorry


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2010)

bajafox said:


>


 Is that a Super Corgi Haze I see right there, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 12, 2010)

LOL, yea, got him at $600 for 8lbs 


Got rid of that Onyx today, both that one and the Super Cali Haze were POS, I don't know if it was user error or the supplier (Short Stuff) but they were pretty much junk from the beginning

Looks like I'm chopping the Onyx and Super Cali Haze tomorrow for drying, gonna use that and my trimmings to make oil, they're wasting space


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahaha Super Corgi Haze, lmao. $600.00 for 8LB lmao.

Man, now I have shit to look forward too...might as well germ them tonight and see how they do, my SCH an ONYX anyways.


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone ever tried rolling one of these beauties? 

Pure cannabis cigars mmmmm yummy 





How to roll it http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/cannabis-cigar/cannabis-cigar.htm


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

The SCH and Onyx became gumby hash experiments, lol...guess I'll know in a few hours if I did it right but I doubt it. 

That blunt looks good but leave's sound like they would be harsh to smoke?


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

I couldn't imagine smoking Sugar Leaves...

Keep us updated fool!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

It's gonna take a few hours for "gravity" to do it's thing and separate the water from what I want but I think I may have don't it too quick and messed up, it did say that patience was the biggest key and I threw that out the window, lol

It was just a bunch of cuttings from all my harvests that were in the fridge, I could probably still use it to make brownies or something


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 13, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> Anyone ever tried rolling one of these beauties?
> 
> Pure cannabis cigars mmmmm yummy
> 
> ...


i have seen them and have always wanted to smoke one. the way i saw uses hoiney oil on the leafs.
theri is also a youtube video of red man and a few others who flattened hash to the size of a blunt wrap and then rolled weed into it. so it to was a pure cannibus blunt but no leaf.



machnak said:


> I couldn't imagine smoking Sugar Leaves...
> 
> Keep us updated fool!


much better then tabacoo leaf


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd definitely try one but I doubt I could roll it, I'm a bong person myself 


Got one jar ready for gravity to do it's thing and separate the water from the hash, fingers crossed  Gonna do one more in a bit.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

My gumby hash experiment was a complete fail, I know exactly what I did wrong. I blended it too much, oh well

I should have a lot more trip in the next few weeks


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 13, 2010)

soooo brownies then?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea probably, gonna make them tomorrow. Personally I dont like edibles but my wife does


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

I love edibles.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

wish I could send you some, assuming they come out good


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

We shall meet up soon enough my friend. I'll have some for you as well.


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea probably, gonna make them tomorrow. Personally I dont like edibles but my wife does


I made a big batch of cannabutter the grow before last and I've tried making cookies, cup cakes and muffins, they were ok but i'm not too good in the kitchen. They had a nice stone effect but the taste was very average. Then last time my girlfriend made some brownies and they amazing, great taste and made us floaty. The two of us and a mate all had one at work and had a really spaced out afternoon (we don't work at the same place tho).

I think she used a betty crocker mix but used cannabutter instead of oil and I put in some nicely ground bud.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

The Cole Train is supposed to be done on the 16th but it looks like it could use at least another week



machnak said:


> We shall meet up soon enough my friend. I'll have some for you as well.


Vegas is just around the corner, hopefully before the holidays in December



evilsheep said:


> I made a big batch of cannabutter the grow before last and I've tried making cookies, cup cakes and muffins, they were ok but i'm not too good in the kitchen. They had a nice stone effect but the taste was very average. Then last time my girlfriend made some brownies and they amazing, great taste and made us floaty. The two of us and a mate all had one at work and had a really spaced out afternoon (we don't work at the same place tho).
> 
> I think she used a betty crocker mix but used cannabutter instead of oil and I put in some nicely ground bud.


I have a bad feeling about my attempt but it's either drain it down the drain or try it and see if it works  I might even try one over the weekend


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I have a bad feeling about my attempt but it's either drain it down the drain or try it and see if it works  I might even try one over the weekend


It's gotta be worth a go and either way it's practice for nexxt time


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty much what I was thinking 


Some more pics from today, figured threads are pretty much worthless without pics, lol

The Cole Train is supposed to be done on the 16th but she looks like she needs at least another week


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 14, 2010)

Wonderful update Baja. I still really like the look of that rocklock.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you SR, I'm still waiting for that Rocklocks cuttings to root, if not it is available as a freebie on Attitude right now, hopefully it stays there for the next few weeks when I order the Nov promo



EDIT: Speaking of roots it looks like this nice cool weather has helped a lot. 

I see root development in a Acapulco Gold, Cole Train, 2 Jack Herers, 2 G13s and possibly a Rocklock


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 14, 2010)

They're looking fantastic, congratulations


----------



## machnak (Oct 14, 2010)

Man I love the SB. But all the ladies are looking nice and healthy!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 14, 2010)

im diggin the sharks breath

nice and x-mas tree like


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea, very thick leave's. She has 4 tops coming out the top of her, I put her in sooner than I hoped but oh well..


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Turns out my patience paid off and I have hash 

This is what it looks like a day after I let it sit, to be honest I almost dumped it down the drain


I then used an empty jar and coffee filters to catch the hash, I held it down with the outer lid


Then I slowly poored it into the jar, I was careful not to try and disturb the hash that was laying at the bottom, the hardest part was waiting for it to get to the there





Then I waited as long as I have to for all the water to drain leaving only the hash, could be half hour, could be 4 hours, just depends. I sped up the process by slowly dipping rolled up toilet paper to pick up as much water without touching the hash



I'm doing a few at a time now, I wasn't sure if it was going to work or not





Just have to wait until the hash is dry enough to roll up like clay and let it dry


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 14, 2010)

thts how i make it to or the dry screen way. i never let mine sit over nite it usally only took about an hour to settle to the bottom, and i usaly do it 3-4 times with the same trim by the 4th time it starts to get shity.
and to dry it quicker i empty tea packets and then put the hash init and roll it up and sqeeze it and it drys prettys fast, i can smoke 5 mins after i make


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

nice, thanks for the tip!

I'm just letting mine air out right now. I know I messed up and could have gotten more but at least I got something out of it. I'll try to improve where I fucked up next time I try it


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)

Word. congrats on the hash  

I had a question, did you ever manage to find out what E-dawg was, or how her smoke was...


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Unfortunately no, it was too badly burned from the nutrients, we just smoked it up... Yours should come out way better than mine did, we'll find out then


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Unfortunately no, it was too badly burned from the nutrients, we just smoked it up... Yours should come out way better than mine did, we'll find out then


ok, was she more indica or sativa? And if you get the chance can you look up when you chopped her


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Post #991 is when I chopped her down, that was 9/22, I started 12/12 on 7/22. It definitely had more of a sativa high and needed another 10 to 12 days before I chopped it


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Post #991 is when I chopped her down, that was 9/22, I started 12/12 on 7/22. It definitely had more of a sativa high and needed another 10 to 12 days before I chopped it


Thanks man, Im trying to get a bearing on how long these girls should flower for


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

I would guess around 9 to 10 weeks, the more info you have the better, I wanna smoke her too


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm thinking about running 3 of these in my DR120W tent for vegging?

http://www.greners.com/grow-lights/type/led-grow-lights/glow-panel-45.html#


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 14, 2010)

No clue about LEDs here. Sorry.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

All I keep reading is how great they are for vegging but how they really quite aren't up to par vs hps on flowering. My 4x2 tent will become my veg tent in about 2 weeks when I move, I was thinking about running dual 200w cfls or a single 400w mh, cfl's are too weak for that tent and it's going to cost me a shit load for a 400w mh (+ ballast + cool tube + inline fan) so I looked up LED's. 

A single panel supposedly is the equivalent of 250w HPS @ $130 (x 3 = $390) That's 135w LED (750w hps "equivalent") for less than $400. It's going to cost me way more to set up and run a 400w mh


EDIT:

Galaxy Ballast $160
400w mh Hortiulx bulb $75
Hydrofarm 6" inline $123
Sealed air cooled hood $140
Ducting, clamps $30
--------- $528


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> All I keep reading is how great they are for vegging but how they really quite aren't up to par vs hps on flowering. My 4x2 tent will become my veg tent in about 2 weeks when I move, I was thinking about running dual 200w cfls or a single 400w mh, cfl's are too weak for that tent and it's going to cost me a shit load for a 400w mh (+ ballast + cool tube + inline fan) so I looked up LED's.
> 
> A single panel supposedly is the equivalent of 250w HPS @ $130 (x 3 = $390) That's 135w LED (750w hps "equivalent") for less than $400. It's going to cost me way more to set up and run a 400w mh
> 
> ...


Plus on a 400W you're lookin at about 23 dollars a month for electric. LED's will be roughly a third of that cost to run... The only thing is if it can pull out the same results...if they can for vegging... then thats a +1 for LED's, -1 on MH (in my book)

I have heard from a guy that uses them over here and he said that they don't do shit for flowering, but Veg is ok. 

He also said that if you want a 400W result then get about double that in equivalence for LED's. Meaning that 1-400 W MH = 1-(800W equivalent) LED

of course take this with a grain of salt, as I have never seen this guys grow room and don't know how advanced his growing skills are.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't trust their numbers either but I don't think it's as bad as half. I've done some reading on LED's on here but not much since I was going to go with MH. You're right though, the last thing I want to do is balloon my electric bill even more.

Right now I'll probably go with 2 GlowLab 45s + my 200w cfl in my veg room. By the time I move I'll only have 6 plants flowering so I won't need to upgrade the new tent soon but I'll probably add a single GlowLab 45 to it when I can afford it.


Since I plan to run the veg room at 18/6 or maybe even 20/4 I'll probably do all of my freebie auto's in there, might as flower with the LED's to see the difference for myself


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 15, 2010)

you should flower with LED's and an HPS with 2 of the clones. that way it is the same strain and such


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'm thinking about running 3 of these in my DR120W tent for vegging?
> 
> http://www.greners.com/grow-lights/type/led-grow-lights/glow-panel-45.html#


 Check these guys out, and they are located here in town.

http://www.inda-gro.com/


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

That's way pricey for what I was thinking


I could just try a single GlowPanel 45 in my GL60 to test it out, worse comes to worse I can alway just use it when I start my breeding tent


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 15, 2010)

dam that singla grow panel is kinda spendy, i would just veg under cfl very cheap and work great. thats just me though. more power to you if you do get the led, ive never really followed a grow with some one who used one


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

All I keep reading about LED's is how great they do during veg and then not so great during flower. Vegging is what I'm focusing on right now, if LED's are better than CFL's then I think it's worth the extra few dollars, especially if they run at 28w and cooler.

This is what I currently have in my GL60

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=117

The bulb alone is $110 not including the hood I'll need ($80) which will end up costing me more than just picking up a GlowPanel 45 for $130 plus what I'll save on electric bill and run cooler than a CFL (I think)

When I move I will only have one plant ready to flower (SAK) and I will have double the space, if LED's speed up the vegging process and save money in the long run I think it might be worth the investment


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 15, 2010)

i didnt mean for it to sound like i was saying theri better in any way cuz i really dont know witch are better cuz ive never used led. i never had heat probs with my 200 watt cfl, and i found them for a much cheaper price then that. i got mine from northern lights and garden.
im lookin forward to see how the led works out for you when you get it


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

No worries, I didn't take it that way at all 

I'm gonna give LED's a try, they will be easy to sell if Prop 19 passes and they don't work out, craigslist is the best thing to ever happen for shit you don't need, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 15, 2010)

ya ive sold so much shit off CL. ive alot gotten alot of odd jobs, and free stuff given to me


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

I should probably look on CL and see if I can find any local one's used and try those instead of buying new...


Ended up starting 12/12 on SAK today, it's been vegging for 11 weeks and 4 days and hasn't grown any taller so I threw it in


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

did you clone her?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

The top has been in the cloner for a few days, probably just over a week


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 15, 2010)

take a look at the Kessil 150 @ http://www.thehydrosource.com/Lighting/LED_Grow_Light?zenid=fd73obfdu6f7c60nf9im2r8fc4 
there are a couple of grows on here using at least one of those lights. I'll try & find it again & post the link


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 15, 2010)

found the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/368219-red-dragon-magic-bud-first.html
it seems to be doing pretty good so far... gotta see how it well flowers


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

They're nice but they only cover a circular area with a 2 foot diameter? Kinda pricey for that area, thanks for the recommendation though, those Illuminator series lights look more like what I'm looking for though. The Flower Accelerator is exactly what I want for my flower room


----------



## bajafox (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally, it looks I'll have some clones ready for soil in a few days.

There is an AG, 2 Jack Herers (JH1), Cole Train, Rocklock and a G13 with visible roots, they just need to get long enough to transfer. 

My Cole Train is on day 56 of 12/12 but I'm going to let it go a few more days, it doesn't look anywhere near being done to cut down today


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2010)

Good if you arent harvesting you should come over, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 16, 2010)

Wish I could, I wanna see your harvest. We gotta clean up cause we're having people over for UFC and Guitar Hero Warriors of Rock, lol


----------



## bajafox (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been drinking and smoking Tecate's since around 10:30 am, gonna go see Jackass 3D at 2:30  Should be fun


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Enjoy! Let us know how it was! I watched the making of it and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 17, 2010)

It was super fkn funny!! All up until my buzz ran out about an hour into it...then it was just regular funny


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahahahahaha, nice.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 17, 2010)

This was probably the one time I wish I had taken an edible or smoked some hash before the movie...oh well, hahaha


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Next time, next movie, hash away!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

So I've been using the SM-90 for a few weeks now with no results. I don't know if I'm using it wrong or what but I now have both thrips and what look like white flies in my flower tent. So far my veg tent only has thrips but not as bad as my flower tent. It's funny how some of the strains are more favorable to them than others. They seem to love the Afghan Kush, Pineapple Express and G13, the others have them too but not as bad as those three

I also have 2 of those sticky pads in my flower tent, all they seem to have is debris...

Any idea's on how to end this shit before it gets worse? I haven't had a chance to pick up sand to cover my soil yet, hopefully today. I have the Safer spray which I'll probably apply later today but other than that I'm pretty much out of ideas


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So I've been using the SM-90 for a few weeks now with no results. I don't know if I'm using it wrong or what but I now both thrips and what look like white flies in my flower tent. So far my veg tent only has thrips but not as bad as my flower tent.
> 
> I also have 2 of those sticky things in my flower tent, all they seem to have is debris...
> 
> Any idea's on how to end this before it gets worse? I haven't had a chance to pick up sand to cover my soil yet, hopefully today. I have the Safer spray which I'll probably apply later today but other than that I'm pretty much out of ideas


You can try using azatrol, or the horticultural oil that I use, it kills pretty much everything, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

If it doesn't rain I'm probably going to stop by your pad today, I'm gonna be in the area sometime before noon or after 1


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

So I picked up some Azatrol and heading out to Home Depot later this afternoon for some sand. This shit needs to end before the move

Thanks again bill for the sexi mexi, just sampled her and she's great, I can't believe it hasn't been cured, smells good too


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

Baja, trust me on this one, get some Fox Farms Don't Bug Me, spray a couple days when your lights go off...then again in a week...etc. All your problems will be gone.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I just dropped $20 for Azatrol so I'll give that a shot before I drop more money on killing these little fuckers. I have a good feeling about this one, bill had good results with it


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

Well fine! 


Kidding haha, if it doesn't seem to help I'm tellin ya get the FF stuff. Also, whatever you do...DO NOT SPRAY WITH LIGHTS ON OR FOR ANY REASON USE THAT BULLSHIT ECOSMART.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

I will most definitely look into that one next. Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

Anytime my brotha from anotha motha!


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

i use neem oil for all bugs and it works great for me can also use it in the soil as well and not have to add sand


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

I like neem oil as well, I just feel it takes longer to quarantine the bugs....but! It gives me lush green foilage!


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

machnak said:


> I like neem oil as well, I just feel it takes longer to quarantine the bugs....but! It gives me lush green foilage!


ive only had to use it for gnats in the soil, a small case of thrips and a few mid sized mite infestations. the mites took the longest at 4 days to eradicate. neem works great as a bug preventer as well cuz the oil stays on the leaf till washed off and bugs do not like it. its the only thing ive ever used for bugs


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 18, 2010)

neem got rid of Fungas gnats for me. but i stopped using it then those mother fuckers just bounced right back


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope I never need to use it again...but if I do, I'll stick with Neem oil and Don't Bug me.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> neem got rid of Fungas gnats for me. but i stopped using it then those mother fuckers just bounced right back


it also works great on mold. i had some on a non MJ plant and it was covered in it and i just dowsed it in neem and it was gone, i did rub it off to but it never grew back


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> it also works great on mold. i had some on a non MJ plant and it was covered in it and i just dowsed it in neem and it was gone, i did rub it off to but it never grew back



Good to know, what about soil mold? Work better than peroxide?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

machnak said:


> Good to know, what about soil mold? Work better than peroxide?


i have only had the mold that is on top of soil that looks fuzzy but yes i used it on that and it was gone and never came back, peroxide works to kill the bad but it also kills off alot of the beneficial microbes in the soil as well. ive watered my plants with neem to seems to be a really good thing to have at hand and its organic


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 18, 2010)

> peroxide works to kill the bad but it also kills off alot of the beneficial microbes in the soil as well.


this is 100% true


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2010)

machnak said:


> Also, whatever you do...DO NOT SPRAY WITH LIGHTS ON OR FOR ANY REASON USE THAT BULLSHIT ECOSMART.


Hey its not their fault that some people cant read directions.

J/k Sorry mach, but i had to. lol.


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey its not their fault that some people cant read directions.
> 
> J/k Sorry mach, but i had to. lol.



lol, I even thought to myself when posting that...man I wonder how many people are going throw that one back at me, hahahaahaha. 


Fuck...I still can't believe it, but!!! my Veg tent is full so things worked out I guess I'm going to do it update now to not think about killing my plants.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

i only ever spray with lights on with no probs with it. i never liked spraying with lights out to afraid of getting mold or somthing


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

I just sprayed them not too long ago, yesterday I only sprayed the top of the soil. I need them dead before I move in a few weeks.

Looks like the main cola of the Cole Train is going to come down tonight or in the morning, my friend got me a 100x scope with led and should be brining it by today. I definitely regret buying the 30x jewelers loupe. The other buds on the Cole Train still look like they need some more time, they're not as dense as the main cola. As soon as the whole thing comes down the PE is finally going in at 8 weeks vegging  dopest dope


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

Threads can be boring without pics....


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice update Baja!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks nice.  Tough Break on that stem!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

I had to shut down during the heat wave for a total of about 10 hours, I wonder if that effected my finish time or does it look done to anyone??? 

Rain came down hard today so my friend didn't stop by with my 100x and I want to start my PE by the end of the week, should I chop her or keep waiting?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Nice update Baja!!


Thanks SR 



machnak said:


> Looks nice.  Tough Break on that stem!


I think it'll recover but if not oh well... Hopefully it'll be vegging under more light and on 18/6 when I move and grow faster than it did before


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd say she looks like she could keep going for a few days more, however if you need the space, she looks like she could be chopped too...


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

very nice update baja. i think the broken stem will heal just fine. the plant in pic 8 looks like it will be a stretcher. and what are the 2 lil ones starting to flower, i dont recall seeing these before.
and the cole train is lookin great, In my opinion though it could easy do another week, it still has alot of new whit pistils shooting out from the looks of it, but like bill said if you need the room then chop her


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll wait a few more days, probably chop her down Saturday morning and start the Pineapple Express, the PE turns 8 weeks vegging tomorrow and hoping for good things from her.

Thanks for the advice, I was itching to chop her tonight, I even had her on the table ready to chop but decided to post pics and get a second opinion. All my harvests I've either chopped early or late, I'm yet chop one at peak time


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 19, 2010)

Baja, are you gonna take any closses from the PE? I love that movie, I thought it was just a made up strain for the movie at one time,lol. yeah, I live a very sheltered life...


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

Hahaha, your location says "in the south" so no futher explanation needed...  j/k

I'm definitely going to top her before I flower her but there's no room in my cloner right now. I should have 3 ready for soil by the time I chop the CT down so everything might actually work out good as far as timing goes. I ordered a 5 pack of PE seeds and still have 4 left, she seems really healthy and would make a good mother so I'll probably just keep cloning her and maybe use the extra seeds for trading on craigslist if Prop 19 passes


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'll wait a few more days, probably chop her down Saturday morning and start the Pineapple Express, the PE turns 8 weeks vegging tomorrow and hoping for good things from her.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I was itching to chop her tonight, I even had her on the table ready to chop but decided to post pics and get a second opinion. All my harvests I've either chopped early or late, I'm yet chop one at peak time


to early is not good but it is hard to harvest to late


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah, that was supposed to be clones, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Check these guys out, and they are located here in town.
> 
> http://www.inda-gro.com/


Well I just got off the phone with these guys. I had no idea they were down the street here in San Diego. I spoke with one of their sales guys/consultants and he pretty much convinced me to run two of these in the DR120 I'm going to get in a few weeks ($740/ea, ouch) but before I do, I need to come up with the cash. 

I got the guys email and he's going to see what he can do for me, I'll post my "deal" when I find out


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

dam those are some spendy lights, i would much rather test them first to see if they are realy worth the cash.
i just did some research and couldnt find any grows with them. before you purchase do alot of research cuz thats alot of cash


----------



## bajafox (Oct 20, 2010)

Definitely gonna do tons of research before I drop down that kind of money. I can get them for a bit less than the price on the website. Maybe I'll just start off with one in my DR120W and move my 600w hps to my new DR120 when I upgrade? I think it would be a pretty cool side by side comparison. If nothing else I'll have a great veg light that'll run cheaper than a MH or LED


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you considered one of these Kessil 150 LED'S http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_2NKbSUvRk


----------



## elcochino1904 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here with the fox of baja.....getting an exclusive peek of that COLE TRAIN!!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 20, 2010)

Yea but they don't cover much space for the price they cost... I would love to be able to afford enough of those booster one's to cover my entire tent


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 21, 2010)

i am really interested in knowing the results from those lights...
that sounds pretty interesting


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

If I can afford them and find a way to use them correctly I will pull the trigger. But for now I know for a fact that HPS works and I would hate to drop $700 on unproven tech...

It would be nice to drop my bill by half and get the same results though


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 21, 2010)

thats what im thinking about as well
savings in the long run


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2010)

There are small 15 watt induction lights that go for like 50 bucks, I may invest in one to test it for vegging.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> There are small 15 watt induction lights that go for like 50 bucks, I may invest in one to test it for vegging.


theri you go this is a good ideda before buying the bigger ones


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2010)

I decided today that E-dawg smells exactly like the first Bubba that i grew/harvested...


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw in another thread that a guy in Michigan ordered 8 of the Pro Series 400s from Inda Gro and paid $590/ea, he obviously got a deal because he ordered more than one. They were willing to go around $675/ea for 2 with me if I picked them up directly. 

The smart thing is probably to just keep my set up the way it is since I barely got it dialed in but those electric bills each month are starting to add up and if these lights do what they say they can then it might be a smart investment in the long run. Supposedly if you are a Prop 215 patient, or medical patient in any state you receive a 10% discount bringing it down to pretty close to the "deal" I was getting for two.

There is another guy who claims he replaced 4 x 1000w HPS with 3 x Pro 400 Series Inda Gro lights and is getting the same results after some tweaking



billcollector99 said:


> I decided today that E-dawg smells exactly like the first Bubba that i grew/harvested...


Compare the leave's to the BK98 and see if they have any similarities, I just looked at the 2 you gave me and the EDAWs leave's seem a bit thinner and less dark


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2010)

I can get a good deal on them from my hydro shop near me.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

What is "a good deal?" Maybe I'll have you ship it to me, lol


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll go in these next day off and get an exact price. These guys give me ridiculous discounts. Pretty cool guys.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen a leaf growing upside down? lol


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'll go in these next day off and get an exact price. These guys give me ridiculous discounts. Pretty cool guys.


Find out and let me know, that would suck if I could get it cheaper in Vegas than in San Diego, especially since I could drive 10 fuckin mins to pick it up


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Has anyone ever seen a leaf growing upside down? lol


Yeah I have had it happen, it is due to ph issues. I got a new/used hanna meter, I can let you borrow it.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

What is it and where do I get one? My friend is on his way here with my 100x. I ended up cutting off all of the lower buds from CT and left the main cola on it's own. I ran dry so I had to do something, lol, too lazy to go pick up any


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2010)

Will do, weird looking leaf man.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea, I found 2 more, none of the other plants are like this and it's the first time I notice it... I better pay closer attention to how much ph down I use


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its just a ph meter, but it is digital, and reads ppm and ec also. Quit choppin plants, lol. I got meds if you want some...


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

The CT is all for me anyway, the fun part doesn't start until mid next month 

I only took all the small buds...it really is much smaller than it looks.




My friend brought over some Bill Clinton yesterday (el cochino1904)


----------



## bajafox (Oct 22, 2010)

Tonight should be pretty fun, turns out my friends cousin is Brett Michaels' tour manager, they're coming to SD today and apparently the drummer is dry, lol

I was like "does he want it for the show or after?" My friend says "after" so I'm stopping by a collective on my way out to the show tonight and picking up some top shelf indica, hahaha, too funny

My wife and I get back stage passes in return


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Tonight should be pretty fun, turns out my friends cousin is Brett Michaels' tour manager, they're coming to SD today and apparently the drummer is dry, lol
> 
> I was like "does he want it for the show or after?" My friend says "after" so I'm stopping by a collective on my way out to the show tonight and picking up some top shelf indica, hahaha, too funny
> 
> My wife and I get back stage passes in return


I would say I hate you right now but that would not be quite true, lol. Not a huge Brett Michaels fan but hey, gotta spread the good will!! I'm jsut envious that you can go out & stop by the shop & pick up meds any time, lol. It sucks not living in a med state!!!!!!!
Oh, enjoy the concert!!!! what is that they always say on here...
oh yeah, Pics or it didn't happen!!!! j/k lol have fun


----------



## bajafox (Oct 22, 2010)

When he told me who it was for and about the back stage passes I told him "damn, too bad it's not for someone cool, I'll get you some but you'll have to pick it up.." lol 

This morning I told my wife about it and she was a huge Rock of Love fan so we decided to go instead. I almost didn't even go, I was just going to get him the meds


Now I'm youtubing Brett Michaels, the only song I can even think of is that "Every rose has it's thorn" song


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 22, 2010)

ROFL!! Have fun


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> The CT is all for me anyway, the fun part doesn't start until mid next month
> 
> I only took all the small buds...it really is much smaller than it looks.
> 
> ...


the buds look like they were picked early again.
patience, you will be so happy once you let a plant fully ripen.
hope they smoke good.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 22, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> ROFL!! Have fun


Should be cool, if not I'll just go gamble in the casino till the show is over, lol. 



mcpurple said:


> the buds look like they were picked early again.
> patience, you will be so happy once you let a plant fully ripen.
> hope they smoke good.


Yes they were, my friend brought a 100x scope and the trichs are still thin and clear. They were only the lower buds, they smoked pretty good, high went straight to the forehead. The main cola and some dense buds are left, my friend guessed by Sunday so I'll probably take her down first thing in the morning on Monday, throw the PE in there and transplant 2 JH1, 2 Rocklocks, 1 AG and 1 G13 clones into soil that should be ready by tomorrow 

Should be a busy Monday, bill one of those RL's is yours unless you have no room?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll take one


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 22, 2010)

are you gonna take any clones off of PE?


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha some guy just walked by dressed as Bret Michaels hahaha. Funny.



Nice looking buds man, weigh em? How long are you going to let the rest go?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I'll take one


It's yours 



nattyhead357 said:


> are you gonna take any clones off of PE?


Well I'm definitely gonna top it, I know not all seeds are the same and she came out really nice so I'll probably just store the 4 extra seeds and keep cloning her if the top roots, but she's definitely going into 12/12 as soon as I pull the rest of the CT



machnak said:


> Ha some guy just walked by dressed as Bret Michaels hahaha. Funny.
> 
> Nice looking buds man, weigh em? How long are you going to let the rest go?


No weight for this one either... I'll probably start weighing wet and dry starting with the next harvest. The main cola should be done by Sunday. I took another look with the scope and got a better look, the trichs are 50/50 clear/cloudy


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh I forgot you had a pack of 5... I would like to retry that strain


----------



## machnak (Oct 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> No weight for this one either... I'll probably start weighing wet and dry starting with the next harvest. The main cola should be done by Sunday. I took another look with the scope and got a better look, the trichs are 50/50 clear/cloudy



Gotcha, I am glad I harvested the WW I had early...loved the head high it gave. I'm a cloudy/clear kind of guy haha.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 23, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Oh I forgot you had a pack of 5... I would like to retry that strain


Check your PMs



machnak said:


> Gotcha, I am glad I harvested the WW I had early...loved the head high it gave. I'm a cloudy/clear kind of guy haha.


I love head highs  The SAK is showing her pistils now, she should be done around mid December, just in time for Christmas


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 23, 2010)

machnak said:


> Gotcha, I am glad I harvested the WW I had early...loved the head high it gave. I'm a cloudy/clear kind of guy haha.


if you want hea highs then grow some satives, trichs dont effect it to much like everyone think, like if you have a heavy indica that has a narcotic high well then thats what you will get no matter the tric=h colors but it gets stronger the more ripe the plant is


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> if you want hea highs then grow some satives, trichs dont effect it to much like everyone think, like if you have a heavy indica that has a narcotic high well then thats what you will get no matter the tric=h colors but it gets stronger the more ripe the plant is


Thats strange because a couple of the indicas that I harvested early definitely had more of a head high to them...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 23, 2010)

Did SAK get topped, I forget.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 23, 2010)

I topped it, the top seems to be doing ok but no visible roots yet


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats strange because a couple of the indicas that I harvested early definitely had more of a head high to them...


i just never noticed that much of a difference, and i dont see why pick a plant early when it would be stronger if left to ripen fully.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 23, 2010)

Cain Velasquez, NEW HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Cain Velasquez, NEW HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD!!!


Made Brock look like his little bitch.  Awesome time tonight bro


----------



## bajafox (Oct 24, 2010)

It was fun man, glad you made it over...btw I forgot that my softball team has a bye this week, let your cousin know hopefully next week

Gonna put those clones in soil today, top the PE, chop the rest of the CT and throw the PE into 12/12


----------



## bajafox (Oct 24, 2010)

Chargers sucking ass, good thing Cain won last night, to me it's the equivalent of the Chargers winning the Super Bowl


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 24, 2010)

i would liek to see the fight you guys know of any free websites that have it.
i would love to see brock lose


----------



## bajafox (Oct 25, 2010)

I have it on my dvr, I'll try to record it and upload it tomorrow

EDIT (today, 10/25))

I just did a quick google video search and there are a few out there, I just put in 'cain brock fight'

Yahoo has the highlights of the fights

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=Ar.BUVUmqf_8TTgpzBjBS8U9Eo14?slug=ki-cainwins102310

I've probably seen the fight about 15 times since Saturday  It's been a long time coming for Mexico to have a champion, the last time I can remember we had one was Julio Cesar Chavez


----------



## bajafox (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the last of the Cole Train, no wet weight...dry weight in a few days. 

Luckily I'm good on my meds so I should be able to cure the CT for at least 3 weeks. 

On a side note, I broke my bong Saturday night while cleaning it...RIP


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2010)

I made about 6 dozen cookies if you or the wifey are interested...


----------



## bajafox (Oct 25, 2010)

I know my wife would definitely take some 

Flower room update in a few minutes


----------



## bajafox (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm flushing the Sharksbreath, for some reason I woke up this morning and it wasn't looking good at all. I'm almost positive I over fed her. 

These are in the tent and the dates I'm expecting to chop 'em  
Delilah G13 2 11/15/2010
Jack Herer 1	11/15/2010
Rocklock 11/20/2010
Sharksbreath	12/3/2010 
South African Kwazulu 12/17/2010
Pineapple Express 12/19/2010
Acapulco Gold 12/22/2010


----------



## bajafox (Oct 25, 2010)

Just finished flushing her


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for the link, the plants are lookin good as always, and the SB top buds look cool like 4 cotton balls on top. i like it.
and i think the dogs identity is safe now.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, he doesn't have his Prop 215 card, just my wife and I


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 25, 2010)

haha! good call on the eye blacking....


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

Gotta protect his identity, hahaha


Sour OG day 15. I'll probably flower it at 3 weeks and find out if it's a boy or a girl


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the Sharksbreath, a lot.


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 26, 2010)

They're looking tasty


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> I like the Sharksbreath, a lot.


Me too, wish I hadn't messed up the feeding schedule but hopefully she recovers and finishes ok. 



evilsheep said:


> They're looking tasty


Thanks, just a little over 3 weeks left before chopping some of them down 



The Cole Train ended up giving me just 9.6 grams dry (not including all the buds I took earlier)

Gonna jar it and cure it for 3 weeks and maybe sample some along the way


----------



## axl (Oct 26, 2010)

nice avatar, i was so happy i nearly shit when i saw Brock Lesnar get exposed so beautifully


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> I like the Sharksbreath, a lot.


i agree, i think it is my favorite of his plants so far.

and hey baja did you see after the fight brock lost where they were interviewing the undertaker and brock walked by mean mugging him and the under taker asked him if he wanted to go. it was funny. the CT nug looks like some good smoke to


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

yes I did, too funny

Can someone recommend a good site to order a bong?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 27, 2010)

whats your price range?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm trying to keep it under $100, nothing fancy, just a good old fashioned bong with glass and around 13" to 16" tall, definitely an ice catcher


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 27, 2010)

I may be able to hook you up with some connections i have down here... Ill ask around and see what I can do.

check out Weed Star Bongs. I have one and its extremely well built. Ive dropped it twice off the table with no breakage...

I got mine from grasscity actually


----------



## bajafox (Oct 27, 2010)

I gotta move this weekend and will NEED one soon so I'll probably just go shop around the smoke shops here in SD. Sucks cause I won't be getting something I wanted, if my last one hadn't broken I'd be saving up for a nice one but I gotta get a temporary one again...


In the mean time I gotta use my wife's pink bubbler and penguin pipe....hahahaha


----------



## bajafox (Oct 27, 2010)

I rearranged my entire flower room to see if I could get better air flow. It got pretty warm again today and my tent hit 93 with the ballast set to it's highest setting. Had to bring it down to 400w to keep it around 88 - 90 until I finally decided to just rearrange the whole thing.

Before (technically this is right after I installed the retractable harness to the inline fan)


After


I'm gonna sex the Sour OG, it was 3 weeks old yesterday

Budding ladies


----------



## bajafox (Oct 27, 2010)

Also need some help with my humidity levels, it's been sitting below 20% today and I have no clue how to double it??


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Also need some help with my humidity levels, it's been sitting below 20% today and I have no clue how to double it??


i never seen any plant probs with having low humidity, but to raise it some place a few bowls or cups of water in theri and it will raise it


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 27, 2010)

put a bowl or two...oh... mcpurple beat me to it...

uhhh... what he said


----------



## bajafox (Oct 27, 2010)

I put my old diy c02 2L bottle in there with water for now... We realized it wasn't just my tent but air everywhere, it's been very dry and a lot of people are getting sick fast


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2010)

Just check an indian smoke shop for a bong if you want a cheep one. 

Nugs looks nice!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah there are some decent ones over here for under 100 bucks, if you are interested in taking the trip over


----------



## bajafox (Oct 28, 2010)

Think I'm gonna go to this place in North Park, if it sucks I'll probably just go to the Black, I know they have everything


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 28, 2010)

did the humidity go up at all?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 28, 2010)

No, it's been dry all day...sucks. I get sick real easy when the air is dry, I might get a humidifier just so I can breathe easier

Here's my new weapon of choice  $70



Not a big fan of the logo but just took it for a ride and the Mr. Nice Guy and Sexi Mexi hit me nice and smooth


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 28, 2010)

nnice new bong, and i meant the humidity in the tent. if you put water in theri it should have went up


----------



## bajafox (Oct 28, 2010)

Yea, I meant pretty much everywhere. I did put water in there but it stuck around 16 - 18% all day... oh well, not much I can do about it and you said it'll be ok so I'm not too worried


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 28, 2010)

nice piece.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, man this thing is nice  I'm smoking more now than I did before just to use it, lol



Sold my AC unit for $100, just what I paid for it. Funny thing is I helped the guy load it on his truck and I see 2 big bags of FFOF, glad that AC is going to be put to good use


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks, man this thing is nice  I'm smoking more now than I did before just to use it, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my AC unit for $100, just what I paid for it. Funny thing is I helped the guy load it on his truck and I see 2 big bags of FFOF, glad that AC is going to be put to good use


right on always good to sell for hte same price you got it for or more. ive been trying to sell my lights for awhile now but no takers, so im trading it for a few fishing poles and reels


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 29, 2010)

whatcha askin for the lights? *just curious*


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> whatcha askin for the lights? *just curious*


just 40 bucks, it has about 100 hours on it and is good for over ten thousand. i bought for 89.99


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 29, 2010)

what kind is it?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

200 watt cfl blue spectrum


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 29, 2010)

well if the trade doesn't work out. PM me, ill think i could take it off your hands for you.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2010)

Baja your plants are looking beautiful! Nice work!!! My temps in my tent have been ok although I did hit 91F the other day but pretty much its averaging in the 77-84F...Humidity though was in the 20s..


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 30, 2010)

I love the color of the leaves on ur avatar BKB... very nice


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Natty but I hope my plant turn out like Baja's beautiful budding plants.....Baja helped me out a lot getting to where I am with my plant.

Hey Baja did your humidity sky rocket to high 60% today? Right now my temp in my tent is 75F and 68% rH, it rained this morning and yesterday my rH was in the 20%s insane weather in Cali!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 31, 2010)

Humidity levels finally did go up with me too, not as high as yours though, it got as high as 58%. 

Bad news with the Rocklock, found huge balls on it this morning so I just dropped it off at bills pad to finish it outside, only had 3 weeks left on her...fuckin pissed. I'm probably going to dump the clones too


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

dumping the clones is a good idea, are you hoping she pollinates something else or you just letting her finish to make hash


----------



## bajafox (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea, gonna dump them unless bill wants one still. Bill is gonna finish her outside and probably put her next to some of his budding females to make seeds, he's not sure yet. I'm still expecting a good ounce or more out of that Rocklock once it's done so it's not a total loss, just had to find somewhere to finish it without risking my other plants getting pollinated 

It also looks like this will be the only time I get to smoke South African Kwazulu for a while...her clones just won't root. I've tried 3 and all have failed. The last Cole Train clone is barely hanging in there too, if that one doesn't root and take the transplant well I won't have that strain for a while either.

I have a super cropped G13 (Delilah 3) ready to flower as soon as I get the new tent. Over a week ago I started a Power Skunk and is about a week out of soil now, that one has a 45 day flowering period. The BK98 and EDAWG clones are going into my new tent in 2 weeks or so. 

Sucks losing the Rocklock like that, whether it was my fault or genetics it's not worth the time, money and space to find out, especially since I still have so many other seeds I want to start.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

hey if you do make seeds and have a few left over i wouldnt mind having some.
and that sucks about the clones not rooting, i would say just reveg the CT but i think you chopped it all down already, hopefully it will root. at least you still got the g13, i really like the way she looks and grows, i have never smoked it before though.
any idea on when a lemon skunk will be started?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 31, 2010)

If any seeds come from her I'm sure we can spread the love 

As far as the Lemon Skunk goes I will probably start 2 next week


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

bajafox said:


> If any seeds come from her I'm sure we can spread the love
> 
> As far as the Lemon Skunk goes I will probably start 2 next week


right on.
what is the power skunk made of, im assuming lemon skunk and mabye power kush?


----------



## bajafox (Nov 1, 2010)

I bought a 5 pack from Attitude a few months ago, the genetics are Skunk #1, Power Plant and Northern Lights.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 1, 2010)

i love power plant huge nugs and tasty smoke.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 1, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good things about Power Plant  I'm pretty excited about this strain


Just got off the phone with greners.com and placed an order for a Secret Jardin DR120 (4' x 4') and it should be here by Wednesday. Total price was $225 shipped. I called every local hydro shop I would buy from and they all priced me the same, $235 and will be here in 3 to 5 days. I saved $10 and the guy said he'll try to get it here tomorrow if not for sure Wednesday.

I will probably be doing all of my new equipment shopping from greners.com now


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 1, 2010)

so now you will have 2 tents or 3?


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shit Baja. I want a new one as well! I haven't been to the hydro store but I haven't forgotten about the price for the light.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be running 2 tents, my DR120W for vegging and my new DR120 for flowering. I haven't decided what to do with my GL60 yet, I might use it for breeding or to keep mothers in...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'll be running 2 tents, my DR120W for vegging and my new DR120 for flowering. I haven't decided what to do with my GL60 yet, I might use it for breeding or to keep mothers in...


Baja if you want to sell it hit me up, I might be interested, just a thought.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'll be running 2 tents, my DR120W for vegging and my new DR120 for flowering. I haven't decided what to do with my GL60 yet, I might use it for breeding or to keep mothers in...


a breeding chamber would be great to have, you would never have to buy seeds again unless you wanted a certain strain, plus you would be growing you own strains after awhile


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'll be running 2 tents, my DR120W for vegging and my new DR120 for flowering. I haven't decided what to do with my GL60 yet, I might use it for breeding or to keep mothers in...


 Ill buy it.. if you want to sell.


I realized something about the rocklock. Its gonna be full of seeds by the time it is done...


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 2, 2010)

mmhmm... hermie or not... Its still rocklock seeds


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 2, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> mmhmm... hermie or not... Its still rocklock seeds


Rocklock gonna have to look that one up. so how full of seeds is "full of seeds," rofl. so if the seeds are from a hermie how does that effect the ratio of male:female: hermie on the seeds? will they all be herms or can you still get normal sexed plants?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> Rocklock gonna have to look that one up. so how full of seeds is "full of seeds," rofl. so if the seeds are from a hermie how does that effect the ratio of male:female: hermie on the seeds? will they all be herms or can you still get normal sexed plants?


alot of fem seeds are from a hermie plant. i alway here on here that when some one gets a self pollinated seeds that it is usally female or just hermies near the end of its life witch is not bad cuz no seeds will have been made. some will coem out male, some female, and some hermie IMO


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 2, 2010)

wow, rocklock must be popular! it is out of stock everywhere that I checked....


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 2, 2010)

they ran it as freebies lately... that might be why


----------



## bajafox (Nov 2, 2010)

search for a review on the Rocklock on here, there is a thread about it, I'm not the only one who had my RL hermie, some guy even had one go full male...

I'm just gonna dump the clones, they'll probably hermie also


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2010)

what happened today?? i never got a call


----------



## bajafox (Nov 5, 2010)

Moving sucks, new DR120 arrived yesterday and is set up without the lights and ventilation, gonna go get that done today and hopefully move the ladies over before lights out tonight.


My internet has been down since the 31st, Cox Communications sucks ass, stay away if possible....


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Moving sucks, new DR120 arrived yesterday and is set up without the lights and ventilation, gonna go get that done today and hopefully move the ladies over before lights out tonight.
> 
> 
> My internet has been down since the 31st, Cox Communications sucks ass, stay away if possible....


Baja I second that FACT about COX Comm!!! Horrible service across the boards.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 5, 2010)

I really think all the cable Companies are the same company operating under shell corporations. Because the service sucks. If it is running slow & you call to complain they say there isnothing wrong on their end and miraculously whith in a few minute it suddenly starts working right... bull I don't call them "Comacast" for nuthin!!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's what happened.

10-31: Internet goes down, I call and get it back up and running in 10 minutes and told them not to transfer my service until I called

11-1: Internet goes down again, same deal except they sent me all over the place including 2 customer service reps, a sales rep (wtf????) and a supervisor before I cancelled my service.

11-3: My wife is bored and decided we need cable and internet again so she restarts it, cable is back up, still no internet

11-4: I call again speak to a customer rep who says they need to send a tech out, I ask for a supervisor who tells me the same thing and that he will be out before the end of the day...

11-5: Still no internet, tech never showed so I call again. Trevor, the best employee at Cox answers and has me back up and running in 10 mins (same as 10/31) so I ask to speak to a supervisor to tell them that out of the last 10 or so people I spoke to during the last week including another supervisor that Trevor was the only one who knew what they fuck they were doing

And here I am...lol


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 5, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> I really think all the cable Companies are the same company operating under shell corporations. Because the service sucks. If it is running slow & you call to complain they say there isnothing wrong on their end and miraculously whith in a few minute it suddenly starts working right... bull I don't call them "Comacast" for nuthin!!


i get internet through charter witch is a cable company and i have very fast internet and have had no probs


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 6, 2010)

i have time warner cable... FUCK THEM in THE ASS!!!

I don't have cable, I havehigh-speed internet and I use my computer/netflix/and my 360 to watch shows that I like. Well I wanna watch ESPN on the xbox live, since it is updated and it is supposed to be free. but Time warner is to greedy and requires that you pay for cable before you are aloud to watch ESPN on Live. Well I am cancellling my service tommorow for that simple fact. Fuck them, and fuck any other greedy ass Corperations... (that means you, Verizon!!)


----------



## bajafox (Nov 7, 2010)

well the story didn't end there... If they get me back up and running tomorrow I'll post what happened and some updates of the new DR120 flower tent and the DR120W veg tent


----------



## bajafox (Nov 9, 2010)

I had written up a long post about how much more Cox fucked up but RIU went down as soon as I posted it...I'm used to that kinda of shitty luck by now

Gonna post some updates on the new set up in a few minutes


----------



## bajafox (Nov 9, 2010)

Cox finally figured out how to make my internet work after 2 weeks, transferring service from one place to another was a fucking nightmare and I can't wait to get rid of them. I was having problems before the move that I was willing to deal with but I'm over it. Fuck Cox and the majority of their idiot employee's.

Anyway, here's an update on the new setups. They're temporary until I can get some more funds, the move killed me...

Thank you billcollector for helping me move all the ladies and their homes  This is how we did it


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 9, 2010)

nice man, looks like you got alot more roomm now *cough* another tent *cough*


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 9, 2010)

Digging the update. Girls look happy. Is that super cropping in pic 23? I see the drums in the first picture. I got band hero last year with the drums and guitar/bass. Since then I've added 7 games with the latest being Warriors of Rock. GH5 was my favorite until that one came out. 

Great job Baja.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 9, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> nice man, looks like you got alot more roomm now *cough* another tent *cough*


Yes, LOTS more room... I need to get 3 to 5 gallon pots so I can start growing bigger ladies 



Silent Running said:


> Digging the update. Girls look happy. Is that super cropping in pic 23? I see the drums in the first picture. I got band hero last year with the drums and guitar/bass. Since then I've added 7 games with the latest being Warriors of Rock. GH5 was my favorite until that one came out.
> 
> Great job Baja.


Thanks  Yes, that one and Delilah 3 have been super cropped, Delilah 3 was my experiment and she turned out ok and looking nice and healthy so I threw her in the new tent a few days ago to flower. Gonna transfer her to a 3 gallon pot so she can grow up to 3 feet. Both Delilah 1 and 2 grew 24 inches in my 2 gallon pots. There will be lots of new additions and upgrades coming in the next few months  Can't wait


SR, do you play on 360 or PS3? I have Guitar Hero Warriors of Rock, World Tour and Metallica, sometimes after UFC fights we get a bunch of people and rock out, hahaha. If you have it on 360 send me a friends request, gamertag is the same as my id here on RIU


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 9, 2010)

just make that entire room a big tent.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 9, 2010)

Actually, I have it on Wii.  I have Band Hero, GH5, Smash Hits, GH-Warriors of Rock, Lego Rock, Beatles, GH3...most of the time I play guitar on expert but occasionally switch to drums (only up to hard on those though). Room mate does drums on expert with double kick peddles and bass on expert.

Can't wait to see you grow monster girls. Sounds like you are going to get everything dialed in nicely and explode. Bravo!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 9, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> just make that entire room a big tent.


I can't  It's going to serve as my grow room/storage room. There is still a bunch of crap at my old place that I need to bring over. I'm not even sure what to do with my GL60 yet, I have no room for it but don't want to sell it since I'll get no where near what I'd be asking. If I can hold on to it it will become my breeding tent but I could sure use the cash right now...



Silent Running said:


> Actually, I have it on Wii.  I have Band Hero, GH5, Smash Hits, GH-Warriors of Rock, Lego Rock, Beatles, GH3...most of the time I play guitar on expert but occasionally switch to drums (only up to hard on those though). Room mate does drums on expert with double kick peddles and bass on expert.
> 
> Can't wait to see you grow monster girls. Sounds like you are going to get everything dialed in nicely and explode. Bravo!


I have a Wii also, we just picked up Wii Party and played it over the weekend. We had a fucking blast with that game! lol If you get it or have it let me know, maybe we can play online? That game is great when you're medicated 

Kinda ironic that I said I was broke and bought a video game, I actually had to cancel my Kinect bundle reservation ($50) and just got the game instead since my wife had been wanting it ever since she saw the commercials. Traded in a $300+ console for a $50 game and got the same results, a shit load of fun, hahahaha


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 9, 2010)

how much did you pay and how big is it?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 9, 2010)

man the sharks breath looks to be getting some fat nugs on her, and all the plants are looking good, glad they all survived the move, i had to move mine once but i just used black trash bags over the tops i am legal as well though so it did really matter i just did want the chance of getting pulled over for them then having to explain and shit.


----------



## machnak (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks awesome Baja, love the change & the Sharksbreath.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 9, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> how much did you pay and how big is it?


The new tent was $225 shipped to me from greners.com, that is going to be my new source for everything from here on out except small things like soil, nutes, etc. I tried helping out the local shops but it was costing me too much and after calling greners and talking to someone on the phone I was convinced I won't need to look around for a good hydro shop with competitive prices. I plan to upgrade my cool tube to a hood and add fluorescents for supplemental early next year in the bigger tent. I want to add an LED UFO 90 in the veg tent and grow some auto's under it with 18/6. I also want to try out a 5 gallon DWC in my flower tent. Can't wait to get the funds, I should be pretty busy over the next few months 



mcpurple said:


> man the sharks breath looks to be getting some fat nugs on her, and all the plants are looking good, glad they all survived the move, i had to move mine once but i just used black trash bags over the tops i am legal as well though so it did really matter i just did want the chance of getting pulled over for them then having to explain and shit.


Her clone is in my veg tent. Topping her might have been a mistake, I'm going to try and super crop or LST her clone, I should be able to get more yield that way than topping. 

I need to keep her around, she is part of a breeding plan I have for next year


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2010)

I think i know why the four colas on the SB are so packed together, after topping it, how long did you let it veg before going into flower?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 9, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Cox finally figured out how to make my internet work after 2 weeks, transferring service from one place to another was a fucking nightmare and I can't wait to get rid of them. I was having problems before the move that I was willing to deal with but I'm over it. Fuck Cox and the majority of their idiot employee's.
> 
> Anyway, here's an update on the new setups. They're temporary until I can get some more funds, the move killed me...
> 
> ...


Baja, that set up is sooooo sweet. Very nice bro. That size is perfect and I wish I would of went with that 1st but I dont have that much room. Congrats on moving and having your tents up and running and most of all....your plants are looking very nice too. Good Work!

Sometimes moving is a good thing, a lot of work and BS but your end result with both tents up is PRICELESS!

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Nov 10, 2010)

Lost my internet...again, just got it back....again.



machnak said:


> Looks awesome Baja, love the change & the Sharksbreath.


Thanks man, hopefully the SB turns out to be a good smoke, just put her clone in soil yesterday 



billcollector99 said:


> I think i know why the four colas on the SB are so packed together, after topping it, how long did you let it veg before going into flower?


I don't remember but it probably wasn't very long... you probably have a good point



bekindbud said:


> Baja, that set up is sooooo sweet. Very nice bro. That size is perfect and I wish I would of went with that 1st but I dont have that much room. Congrats on moving and having your tents up and running and most of all....your plants are looking very nice too. Good Work!
> 
> Sometimes moving is a good thing, a lot of work and BS but your end result with both tents up is PRICELESS!
> 
> BKB


Thanks man, time to be patient again and wait for these ladies to finish up. I should finally have more of a perpetual set up starting in the next 2 weeks. If all goes well I should be harvesting every other week or so 

I'm expecting to harvest on the following days:
11/15/2010
11/15/2010
11/20/2010
12/3/2010
12/14/2010
12/19/2010
12/22/2010
1/3/2011
1/3/2011
1/5/2011
1/10/2011


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow you are going to have some busy hands.....but the reward of all your hard work will be INSANE!!!! Nice and cant wait to see some pics of your HARVEST SEASON!!! Very nice.

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Nov 10, 2010)

It'll be nice to be busy for a change, unemployment is fucking boring.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Enjoyed your thread man...I love all the diff strains. I noticed you went for the SJ (DR) over the GL. Any reason why? I am getting a DR150 and need a hell yea! lol

I see your a Cain fan...I was suprised, somewhat that he finish ole Brocky so fast. Brock doesnt like to get hit, he rolls up like a doddle bug...lol Been watch it since the start...I kinda miss the no rules...changes the game big time... The is a good WEC match on tonight! Hell yea!!!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Enjoyed your thread man...I love all the diff strains. I noticed you went for the SJ (DR) over the GL. Any reason why? I am getting a DR150 and need a hell yea! lol
> 
> I see your a Cain fan...I was suprised, somewhat that he finish ole Brocky so fast. Brock doesnt like to get hit, he rolls up like a doddle bug...lol Been watch it since the start...I kinda miss the no rules...changes the game big time... The is a good WEC match on tonight! Hell yea!!!


Thanks for reading.

I like the GL for vegging but I am not a big fan of all the zippers, it has 5 zippers just to access it. The DR is a much simpler setup, one huge zipper and one huge door. The door has velcro on it that attaches to the side of the tent when wide open which makes it really easy to garden. Good choice IMO going with DR. Some guys on CL tried selling me some knock offs for cheap and some hydro shops had other brands in stock but I knew I wanted to stick with DR strictly because for personal preference. It doesn't seem like either the GL or DR is superior to each other...

Being born in Mexico and a huge fan of boxing, back in the day we all looked up to Julio Cesar Chavez. Very rarely does Mexico have a world champion and Cain brought that back for at least that one night. It was a great feeling, I'm a die hard Charger fan and Cain winning the belt was the same to me as if the Chargers had won the SuperBowl 

Just saw Faber win his fight, I met him at UFC108 this year, shook his hand and I swear he almost ripped my arm off, he was shorter than me but built like a rock

Happy Growing


----------



## bajafox (Nov 11, 2010)

I finally picked up my cloner from my old pad, I put a few in soil and dumped everything else, including my last hope for saving the Cole Train I grew... Too bad, really wanted to grow that one again. Somehow I ended up with 3 Acapulco Gold clones, I don't remember taking that many especially since I gave one away already. Was also able to save 2 Jack Herer clones (from JH1,) a Pineapple Express, a G13, and a Sharksbreath. Definitely going to LST, supercrop and/or top that one, and maybe even attempt my first scrog using one of the extra totes I'll have from the move.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 12, 2010)

what type of cloner did you get, ot did you just mean clone poweder


----------



## SL2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Nothing better than hand on. 

Yea Cain is the first ever mexican *heavy weight* champ in combat sports...Love to watch him fight because he brings it... I think Junior has a chance striking because he is fast, moves well and has good hips (hard to take down) but if Cain gets him down...lights out!!! Cant wait for that fight...I can see Cain having a good run with the belt. Carwin will be another great match for Cain...

Thanks brother...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> what type of cloner did you get, ot did you just mean clone poweder


Yea my DIY bubbleponics cloner was still at my old place. I was busy moving other stuff and that one had to wait but it's finally here...updates soon



SL2 said:


> Thanks for the info. Nothing better than hand on.
> 
> Yea Cain is the first ever mexican *heavy weight* champ in combat sports...Love to watch him fight because he brings it... I think Junior has a chance striking because he is fast, moves well and has good hips (hard to take down) but if Cain gets him down...lights out!!! Cant wait for that fight...I can see Cain having a good run with the belt. Carwin will be another great match for Cain...
> 
> Thanks brother...


I was lucky enough to have the funds at the time to use both brands. They are both well built but like I said, I think it's just a matter of preference and the less moving parts the less that can go wrong. Five zippers to get in the tent seals it up better than my DR but I still like the ease of the DR and now that they have their own room, I'm not worried about light leaks since the lights are off all the time and I have a dark blanket covering the window


Jr. Dos Santos definitely has the highest chance of beating Cain, but the way he manhandled Brock it will probably be a while before Cain drops the belt. I don't think Dos Santos has ever fought in the 4th or 5th round and we all know Cain will be just as fast and strong deep into the fight if it goes that way. If you saw Cain fight Cheick Kongo you saw him get dropped and recover almost instantly. Dos Santos will probably be Cains most problematic fight, I can see him beating the next top contenders though, that goes for Mir, Carwin, Roy Nelson and if Brock ever gets another shot. Who knows though, it's still MMA and the reason we all watch it is because you just never know who's gonna pull it off


----------



## bajafox (Nov 12, 2010)

Still no where near done but getting closer


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking very good bro!!! You really have quite the spread there. You will have a lot of taste testing coming your way so if you need help let me know.....LOL!!! Damn that is sweet!

I think I am going to find some cardboard and sharpie marker and make a sign that says: "Will Work for Taste Testing!!!" LOL.

Good work fox!!!

BKB


----------



## SL2 (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw the Congo fight. Yea! I dont care for him. I was screaming at Cain to get him!!! Jr and Carwin are the only ones I see that has a chance. But like you sais Cain is just as tuff in the 5th as the 1st. The only way I see to beat Cain is to be KOed. He could be the chap for a while...Mir no way in hell, Roy tuff guy but I cant see it...

Your cloner looks to be working well. How long before it pops out roots? 
This is a cloner I got from Stinkbud a year or so ago. I had forgot about it until I saw yours.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 12, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Looking very good bro!!! You really have quite the spread there. You will have a lot of taste testing coming your way so if you need help let me know.....LOL!!! Damn that is sweet!
> 
> I think I am going to find some cardboard and sharpie marker and make a sign that says: "Will Work for Taste Testing!!!" LOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks BKB, check your email. Let me know if you need any help with building something similar, it is really very simple and inexpensive.



SL2 said:


> I saw the Congo fight. Yea! I dont care for him. I was screaming at Cain to get him!!! Jr and Carwin are the only ones I see that has a chance. But like you sais Cain is just as tuff in the 5th as the 1st. The only way I see to beat Cain is to be KOed. He could be the chap for a while...Mir no way in hell, Roy tuff guy but I cant see it...
> 
> Your cloner looks to be working well. How long before it pops out roots?
> This is a cloner I got from Stinkbud a year or so ago. I had forgot about it until I saw yours.


Billcollector has one similar to that aerocloner and works well. Both work fine if you don't over think it. I use regular water (not even ph balanced) mixed with a little Clonex. I apply a good amount to each cutting and if you can keep the temps down under 80 degree's you should see signs of roots within 10 days, depending on the strain. I tried for months to clone my South African Kwazulu and nothing. If you can keep the temperatures even lower, high 60s low 70s you will see roots much sooner, IMO


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 12, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I saw the Congo fight. Yea! I dont care for him. I was screaming at Cain to get him!!! Jr and Carwin are the only ones I see that has a chance. But like you sais Cain is just as tuff in the 5th as the 1st. The only way I see to beat Cain is to be KOed. He could be the chap for a while...Mir no way in hell, Roy tuff guy but I cant see it...
> 
> Your cloner looks to be working well. How long before it pops out roots?
> This is a cloner I got from Stinkbud a year or so ago. I had forgot about it until I saw yours.


 Looks just like my aero cloner, lol. Although the 400 GPH pump is wayy too much IMO, you only need like a 100 GPH and it works great.


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2010)

Loving the tents Baja sorry I've been MIA...just busy with work and house searching.

Still gotta say it though Sharksbreath looks awesome, as well as Deliah 2. Little envious of your new tent!!!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 12, 2010)

dam the plants are looking good, some of them look a lil hungry for some N. i like the african strain, it looks very sativa dont let her get to wild on you.
keep up the good work


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 13, 2010)

Loving the setup Baja. Hope you and your wife are enjoying the new place as much as the girls appear to be.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 13, 2010)

Well the Sour OG seed that I got from bill turned out female, the one time I hoped for a male I end up with a female. I ended up topping her and putting the top in the cloner and put her back into veg



machnak said:


> Loving the tents Baja sorry I've been MIA...just busy with work and house searching.
> 
> Still gotta say it though Sharksbreath looks awesome, as well as Deliah 2. Little envious of your new tent!!!!!!


thanks, no worries man, the last 2 weeks have been hectic but I'm hoping to have some nice updates in the next couple of weeks 



mcpurple said:


> dam the plants are looking good, some of them look a lil hungry for some N. i like the african strain, it looks very sativa dont let her get to wild on you.
> keep up the good work


Which one do you think needs a little more N? I'm probably going to order the full Fox Farm lineup for my next cycle....



Silent Running said:


> Loving the setup Baja. Hope you and your wife are enjoying the new place as much as the girls appear to be.


Thanks SR, the new place is a huge relief, double our space for $50 less a month. Today I set my veg tent 18/6 so I'm hoping to see some faster growth. I'm harvesting the Sharksbreath, Jack Herer and Delilah in the next 10 or so days but won't have anything ready for flower  I went from not having enough space to having too much space, hahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have some bubba's ready to flower... if you want another one


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

wel since i looked back at the pics to see hwat ones i thought needed it i relized it was the one furthest into flower so it should be fine, my bad.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have some bubba's ready to flower... if you want another one


Might have to take you up on that, I'm going to have room for 3 plants in the next 10 days and none are ready



mcpurple said:


> wel since i looked back at the pics to see hwat ones i thought needed it i relized it was the one furthest into flower so it should be fine, my bad.


Ok cool, had me worried, lol. I'm always open to thoughts or opinions on my plants from experienced growers


----------



## bajafox (Nov 19, 2010)

I finally picked up some more FFOF to transfer my seedlings. They were outgrowing their seedling cups pretty fast under more lighting. I've switched over to 24/0 under a few CFL's but the 200w cfl bulb only runs at 18/6 (used to be 16/8.) I need to get an intake fan for the veg tent and a small filter for the 4" fan to make it quieter.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 19, 2010)

I added a couple of CFLs because the cool tube sucks at distributing light in this tent. I'm going to upgrade to the Hydrofarm Raptor hood in about 2 weeks. 

The Sharksbreath, Jack Herer and G13 should be coming down by next Friday hopefully  The move seemed to really stunt growth, Delilah 2 looks nothing like Delilah 1 did, I'm hoping she blows up in the next few days...

The Jack Herer is looking pretty good and very similar to her mother which I cut a week early. This time I'm going to try and let her go full cycle, now that I have a 100x I'm going to be keeping an eye on the trichs the next few days and hopefully chop her at her prime 

I wish I had done a better job with the Sharksbreath, she looks like a perfect plant for LST or super crop, can't wait for her clone to get big enough to try it


The BMB I cut a few days ago has a good chance of being Skywalker OG. BKB brought some over and the smell was almost identical. The seeds came from my favorite collective and at the time he only carried about a dozen strains or so, Skywalker being one of them. I need to get her clone back asap (billcollector...haha)


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Loving the setup Baja. Hope you and your wife are enjoying the new place as much as the girls appear to be.


Not only is Baja's setup awesome, he is awesome too. Baja hooked me up with a sweet healthy G13 Clone. Thanks for your kindness bro, I appreciate it. I got the G13 in my tent now sucking up some HPS....LOL Once again Baja thanks man.

Real good peeps here on your thread! 

Peace bro.

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I added a couple of CFLs because the cool tube sucks at distributing light in this tent. I'm going to upgrade to the Hydrofarm Raptor hood in about 2 weeks.
> 
> The Sharksbreath, Jack Herer and G13 should be coming down by next Friday hopefully  The move seemed to really stunt growth, Delilah 2 looks nothing like Delilah 1 did, I'm hoping she blows up in the next few days...
> 
> ...


I agree Baja about the Skywalker OG, although yours was much fresher but they were identical.....Did you like the Trinity i left in your piece? Had a blast bro....Dont forget to watch BJ Penn whip some ass.....LOL

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 19, 2010)

Ladies all look lush & green! Man that African plant is a pretty crazy looking plant...in a good way.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 19, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> I agree Baja about the Skywalker OG, although yours was much fresher but they were identical.....Did you like the Trinity i left in your piece? Had a blast bro....Dont forget to watch BJ Penn whip some ass.....LOL
> 
> BKB


Thanks for the props man but I'm just glad to be able to help 

Funny thing is my wife got home yesterday and saw both samples you left, she had a bad day at work and ended up smoking one by herself and left the other but I have no idea which one it was, lol The Cotton Candy you brought was pretty damn good, I have to admit I was pretty skeptical of anything called Cotton Candy because I like more of a fire type smoke than something that's nice and smooth 



machnak said:


> Ladies all look lush & green! Man that African plant is a pretty crazy looking plant...in a good way.


Thanks man, starting to get really itchy about chopping them down already, the Jack Herer and G13 are just over 8 weeks but still look like they could use another week, starting to get really impatient...haha

That SAK is going to be a one time grow, her clones never took so hopefully after I chop these 3 plants I can put her closer to the middle of the tent for better lighting


----------



## bajafox (Nov 20, 2010)

Page 3 post #24, now that's a Sharksbreath. I obviously didn't do something right

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/345282-sharksbreath-holy-cow-3.html


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2010)

Mannnnnn, she looks nice as fuck!!!! I gotta get some now...& I hope it's the pheno.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

My Sharksbreath isn't supposed to be done until the first week of December...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

BKB was nice enough to bring me some of his FoxFarm nutrients (8oz ea.) and I'm planning to use them on a practice plant (Delilah 3 G13) to see if it might be worth the investment. 

Problem is, I'm not sure I'm reading this right. 


Does this really say I'm supposed to use 6tsp/gallon of Big Bloom twice a week through the first month??? That is almost 6 times more the amount of nutrients I use now through the veg cycle with my Botanicare nutrients and so far I haven't had any problems. I'm looking to improve my growth during veg but to me their recommendations seem like overkill, unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 21, 2010)

ive never seen that type of ff charts, that one looks different. but the feed chart seems kinda out of line IMO, i heard alot of people over feeding,underfeeding, and feeding just right following the charts. you should make your own feed schedule or follow theirs at low doses to start with. different strains like different things at different times, just gotta give the plant what it wants.
also the big bloom on this chart calls for 2 tbsp. witch is kinda of alot. but it is cuz it is so low in all the micro nutes and what ever else is in it so you just have to use more 

here is that chart that came with my FF nutes, and this is the one i see most often.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

I was planning to use them at quarter strength just to start out. 

Are you supposed to use all 3 during week 7 and 8?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ive never seen that type of ff charts, that one looks different. but the feed chart seems kinda out of line IMO, i heard alot of people over feeding,underfeeding, and feeding just right following the charts. you should make your own feed schedule or follow theirs at low doses to start with. different strains like different things at different times, just gotta give the plant what it wants.
> also the big bloom on this chart calls for 2 tbsp. witch is kinda of alot. but it is cuz it is so low in all the micro nutes and what ever else is in it so you just have to use more
> 
> here is that chart that came with my FF nutes, and this is the one i see most often.


This is the one I have too....I highly recommend going 25% at 1st and gradually work it up. I hope they work out for you baja I will be glued to see what happens.

Damn did BJ kick Hughes ass or what....LOL love it! I hope BJ fights GSP and kicks his ass too!!!!!
BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I was planning to use them at quarter strength just to start out.
> 
> Are you supposed to use all 3 during week 7 and 8?


that is smart to start at a 1/4 stregnth.
and yes all 3 in those weeks, the veg nutes are thrown in in mid flower to help keep them green and not get so yellow half way through flower. big healthy leafs mean big healthy buds.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> that is smart to start at a 1/4 stregnth.
> and yes all 3 in those weeks, the veg nutes are thrown in in mid flower to help keep them green and not get so yellow half way through flower. big healthy leafs mean big healthy buds.


Yes +REP for Mc Purp thats why I have alot of yellow leaves cause I didnt follow the schedule and ended up having big time N def. between weeks 2 and 3 of flowering .Luckly my bud sites were still growing nicely.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 21, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Yes +REP for Mc Purp thats why I have alot of yellow leaves cause I didnt follow the schedule and ended up having big time N def. between weeks 2 and 3 of flowering .Luckly my bud sites were still growing nicely.


glad i was of help.
u can also give a dose of veg nutes any time really in flower to help counter act the yellow. just dont use to much through out the whole flower or the N can delay flower a week or so. but that is if you feeding it like it is still in veg


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> This is the one I have too....I highly recommend going 25% at 1st and gradually work it up. I hope they work out for you baja I will be glued to see what happens.
> 
> Damn did BJ kick Hughes ass or what....LOL love it! I hope BJ fights GSP and kicks his ass too!!!!!
> BKB


Amazing fight, I was putting beers in the fridge when it all went down and had to wait for the replay, lol

Hopefully I can figure this out because I would love to stick to the entire FoxFarm lineup until my tent is dialed in



mcpurple said:


> that is smart to start at a 1/4 stregnth.
> and yes all 3 in those weeks, the veg nutes are thrown in in mid flower to help keep them green and not get so yellow half way through flower. big healthy leafs mean big healthy buds.


Thanks for all the info mcpurp, I am going to start Delilah 3 on them as soon as I get some gallon containers to mix my waters. As soon as I chop a few plants down and get some into flower I plan to start some of those Lemon Skunk seeds


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2010)

How is the Bubba doing?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> How is the Bubba doing?


Bill I love your location....is it warm in there? LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2010)

It's usually warm, but right now it is cold as fuck, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> How is the Bubba doing?


She is growing super fast compared to EDAWG, I just transfered her into a bigger pot a few days ago.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice update on the cloner, both my G13 (_Delilah 5_) and Afghan Kush Special show roots just 10 days after putting them in


----------



## Illumination (Nov 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Nice update on the cloner, both my G13 (_Delilah 5_) and Afghan Kush Special show roots just 10 days after putting them in


that afghan kush special is a monster strain....WOS has kick ass genetics

Namaste'


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

I love the entire WOS lineup, I'm hoping to grow them and/or collect them all. I have their Amnesia strain also and their South African Kwazulu is a few weeks away from finishing. I also have their Stoned Immaculate  

Only thing that sucks is I'm out of room. Unfortunately I couldn't clone the South African Kwazulu after 2 months of trying so once I chop her I'll probably start my Amnesia seed


----------



## TaoWolf (Nov 23, 2010)

Man I just skimmed through your growing endeavors on here baja - you've got a lot going on. lol

I'm going to sit down with a cup of coffee and try to skim through more pages until I get caught up.


----------



## TheRuiner (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice setup man, I miss seeing my DR's walls still smooth. Good growing


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 23, 2010)

I gotta go back to see all this. Sounds like you got some cool genetics going.
Daniels


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

TaoWolf said:


> Man I just skimmed through your growing endeavors on here baja - you've got a lot going on. lol
> 
> I'm going to sit down with a cup of coffee and try to skim through more pages until I get caught up.


Thanks tao, glad my thread is being used for something, lol. Sometimes I go back and read it myself to see where I started and where I'm at now 



TheRuiner said:


> Nice setup man, I miss seeing my DR's walls still smooth. Good growing


Thanks, how old is your tent? I just got my DR120 about a month ago and I've had my DR120W since July I think. I've grown a few practice plants in there that came out pretty good but after I moved to a bigger place it was time to expand 



Danielsgb said:


> I gotta go back to see all this. Sounds like you got some cool genetics going.
> Daniels


Thanks danielsgb, hope you stick around. I should be harvesting in the next few days, once I move a plant or 2 from veg to flower I might start a new strain, maybe I'll post the strains and let you guys decide


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Black Jack


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

I was supposed to start that one instead of the Acapulco Gold but we got high one night and wrote down some strains on a piece of paper, threw them into a hat and picked one out, that's how the AG got started. I was meaning to start the Blackjack instead...


----------



## SL2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow looking great man. I like your set up...Got my dr150. I was looking at yours then went and measured again... damn that thing is big...lol 
I must have been high...

mad props brother...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

Ended up topping the Sweet Deep Grapefruit today and rearranged my veg tent yet again. Pics tomorrow



SL2 said:


> Wow looking great man. I like your set up...Got my dr150. I was looking at yours then went and measured again... damn that thing is big...lol
> I must have been high...
> 
> mad props brother...


Thanks man, I got really high one night and had decided on the DR150 too, the next morning I took my measuring tape out to see what the difference was and luckily made my order when I was sober instead, lol

You're gonna love that DR150 though, wish I had the room for it.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks man. I am excited about the dr150. Thank for you help on that. My wood cabs work awsome but are a pain to take a part and move hence the tent...Its a bitch carring a 4x7x1/2" plywood up the stairs by youself without knock holes in the sheetrock! lol

I am already working on a light trap for the vents. I have a couple of ideas that should work. I also got a 1k super blue dual arc and the new Gallaxy 1000/600/400 with 10% lk boost. Been using a 600. Got 1.17 lb from 8 plants last grow and the goal is 2 lbs from 9 this round...I think the 1k and tent can do it!!! Im just starting and you can check it out link in my sig...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I love the entire WOS lineup, I'm hoping to grow them and/or collect them all. I have their Amnesia strain also and their South African Kwazulu is a few weeks away from finishing. I also have their Stoned Immaculate
> 
> Only thing that sucks is I'm out of room. Unfortunately I couldn't clone the South African Kwazulu after 2 months of trying so once I chop her I'll probably start my Amnesia seed


you could reveg the SA kwazulu if you really wanted to keep the strain


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks man. I am excited about the dr150. Thank for you help on that. My wood cabs work awsome but are a pain to take a part and move hence the tent...Its a bitch carring a 4x7x1/2" plywood up the stairs by youself without knock holes in the sheetrock! lol
> 
> I am already working on a light trap for the vents. I have a couple of ideas that should work. I also got a 1k super blue dual arc and the new Gallaxy 1000/600/400 with 10% lk boost. Been using a 600. Got 1.17 lb from 8 plants last grow and the goal is 2 lbs from 9 this round...I think the 1k and tent can do it!!! Im just starting and you can check it out link in my sig...


I'm definitely gonna check it out! 1lb from 9 plants is my goal under 600w hps, as soon as I'm up and running with my bigger pots I hope to get closer to that some day. I was looking into upgrading to 1000w also but I think for now I'm going to try supplemental lighting. If I don't get the results I'm looking for I will probably upgrade also



mcpurple said:


> you could reveg the SA kwazulu if you really wanted to keep the strain


Didn't even think of that. I'll most likely phase out this strain and start a new one, I'm leaning on starting my Amnesia from World of Seeds or Sour Cream


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice................


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

The Jack Herer and Delilah 2 are taking forever, they should have been done by now... Hopefully less than a week left, I'm checking their trichs daily now


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lookin plump and frosty, cant wait till they start to come down


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks awesome bro...thats a fine ass garden you have there...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin plump and frosty, cant wait till they start to come down


You and me both, I can't wait for your EDAWG to come down, the pictures you post do her no justice  And my G13 doesn't hold a candle to yours, that thing is awesome



SL2 said:


> Looks awesome bro...thats a fine ass garden you have there...


Thanks and thanks a lot for the detailed info you posted on my profile, been running errands all day (just got back from billcollectors, updates soon) and have a ton of shit to do before Thanksgiving but as soon as my G13 and Sharksbreath are ready I'm going to follow your instructions carefully


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Your welcome. Anytime. If I can help someone avoid the mistakes I made with FF then it just makes my day...I am still learning myself. Gets better each grow. 

What I found starting out was there are so many methods and people with varied opinions. All methods work but you have to decide what works best for you and your garden...I started hydro then soil. Hydro makes big fat buds but lack smell and taste imo. Plus its a pain with ph ec ppm and all that. If the power goes out you are screwed in some set ups. Soil I find has better smell and taste. If the power goes out no big deal, at least they wont die...I am dropping FFOF and going to try subcools supersoil next round. Based on his photos and others Ive seen it works great and its a water only! All nutes are in the soil. That way I can set up an auto watering system and I done have to mess with nutes...

Oh G13...that is on my wish list! 

Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Your welcome. Anytime. If I can help someone avoid the mistakes I made with FF then it just makes my day...I am still learning myself. Gets better each grow.
> 
> What I found starting out was there are so many methods and people with varied opinions. All methods work but you have to decide what works best for you and your garden...I started hydro then soil. Hydro makes big fat buds but lack smell and taste imo. Plus its a pain with ph ec ppm and all that. If the power goes out you are screwed in some set ups. Soil I find has better smell and taste. If the power goes out no big deal, at least they wont die...I am dropping FFOF and going to try subcools supersoil next round. Based on his photos and others Ive seen it works great and its a water only! All nutes are in the soil. That way I can set up an auto watering system and I done have to mess with nutes...
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I've been doing. I don't really follow a schedule, in fact I fed Delilah 2 something completely different and she is not nearly as fat as her mother was so I'm going to go back to the old system on Delilah 3 before trying the FF lineup on Delilah 4  Thanks for all your help, I'm sure the info will help bekinbud also 

Happy Thanksgiving, hope everyone stays safe


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

Today bill and I chopped the Rocklock that had hermied on me 3 weeks ago, surprisingly I don't think it pollinated itself, I saw very few signs that it has any seed pods, although a few very immature looking seeds did pop out during trimming...guess we'll see when she's finally dried and cured 

Thanks bill for letting me finish her up at your house and taking good care of her the passed few weeks 

My total wet weight was 19.7 grams, bill has some of her also so we'll see how much we got total when he weighs it


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2010)

Said it on Bills thread but I'll say it again here...Nice Baja!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks man but if it wasn't for bill that thing probably would have been hash by now. I'm going to let it dry for about 5 days before jarring it, I'm going to cure most of it for 3 weeks and sample a bit here and there....


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like a plan man!  Smoke report soon ya!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks man but if it wasn't for bill that thing probably would have been hash by now. I'm going to let it dry for about 5 days before jarring it, I'm going to cure most of it for 3 weeks and sample a bit here and there....


Looking good Baja, definately want to hear about the "Smoke Report" +REP Bill for helping out!!!

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2010)

16.5 grams wet on my end for the RL baja.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> 16.5 grams wet on my end for the RL baja.


That's 36.2 grams total wet, not too bad for a plant I thought I lost 

Smoke report in about 3 and a half weeks


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Today bill and I chopped the Rocklock that had hermied on me 3 weeks ago, surprisingly I don't think it pollinated itself, I saw very few signs that it has any seed pods, although a few very immature looking seeds did pop out during trimming...guess we'll see when she's finally dried and cured
> 
> Thanks bill for letting me finish her up at your house and taking good care of her the passed few weeks
> 
> My total wet weight was 19.7 grams, bill has some of her also so we'll see how much we got total when he weighs it


she turned out better then i thought she would being a hermie and all. im not surprised theri is not many seeds though, i am pretty sure it takes more then 3 weeks to make them.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 26, 2010)

Yea that's what bill said too, my problem was that I couldn't keep her anywhere near my other girls and risk the early flowering one's getting pollinated. I'm also very surprised how she turned out, not a big yield but very resinous, I even got a small ball of hash off my trimmers from it. Gonna dry it for 3 more days then jar up most of it for 3 weeks. Wish we had kept the clones around but it wasn't worth the risk. I dropped off an Acapulco Gold clone at bills to grow in his green house  Can't wait to see what he does with it with all that space he has now





Happy Thanksgiving everyone, hope you had a safe one


----------



## TaoWolf (Nov 26, 2010)

Did you happen to get a picture or two of the Rocklock just before harvest baja (I scanned back a few days but didn't see one)? Just curious about the size of the plant compared to what the final yield was. Enjoy that smoke - it does look really crystally.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2010)

TaoWolf said:


> Did you happen to get a picture or two of the Rocklock just before harvest baja (I scanned back a few days but didn't see one)? Just curious about the size of the plant compared to what the final yield was. Enjoy that smoke - it does look really crystally.



Here shim is:


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 26, 2010)

hey bro seen u over at the 600 thought i'd pop by and say hello. looks wicked bro, great stuff over here


----------



## TaoWolf (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks bc - I'm also interested in a smoke report. The description I read is that it's an indica that doesn't make you sleepy/groggy. If that's true and it's a bit more uppity than most indica-doms I'll have to try growing it someday.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 26, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro seen u over at the 600 thought i'd pop by and say hello. looks wicked bro, great stuff over here


Yea I lurk there and post from time to time. Hopefully I'll have some updates from my G13 and Jack Herer harvest in there soon  thanks for stopping by



TaoWolf said:


> Thanks bc - I'm also interested in a smoke report. The description I read is that it's an indica that doesn't make you sleepy/groggy. If that's true and it's a bit more uppity than most indica-doms I'll have to try growing it someday.


I dont think it will be an "uppity" type strain but just because of the description on the Attitude website...



> DNA Genetics Rocklock Feminized is the perfect mix of heavy indicas finishing in 8 weeks. DNA Rocklock Feminized is for anyone wanting big indy yields of heavy medicinal headstash! *Go DNA Genetics Rocklock Feminized and go couchlock*. Good for high density planting, large crystal covered buds and resin production. Rocklock is 80% Indica 20% Sativa. Rocklock Cannabis Seeds are the perfect mix of heavy Indicas. For anyone wanting big Indica yields of heavy medicinal head stash, this is the plant for you! Being one of DNA's original strains, Rocklock is perfect for the budding grower with big buds that require little attention. Rocklock is ideal for the novice horticultarlist.


I wish I could grow it again but the thread about how this strain has so many issues keeps me away from it


----------



## bajafox (Nov 26, 2010)

So here are some pics 


Harvested Delilah 2 (Day 67) and hung her up in the closet. The trichs were half cloudy half amber, she is way smaller than Delilah 1. BC thinks the heat wave we had might have stunted her growth... She should still be a pretty good smoke. Gonna dry her for a day or two then trim her and let her dry some more before I jar it up 




This is my wife's Chia pet, hahaha, wasn't doing too well in the kitchen so I threw it in my veg tent


----------



## SL2 (Nov 26, 2010)

whoa= 1/2 amber that is going to be some dank shiat! lol Looks good fox. Your cloner is kicking ass man...how long does it take to get roots like that? I ma have to build that clone bax! lol

HD Net has Best of King of Cage on tonight...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 26, 2010)

I have Cox Cable and they don't carry HD Net... Cox sucks, only good thing is the NFL Network

Hopefully I can let her cure this time, my first G13 harvest was bad timing, I had to get rid of some of it to pay for my upgrades and didn't get to smoke much of her, but what I did get to smoke made the wait even longer for this harvest, lol. I can't wait to smoke some of her in a few weeks 

That cloner is really easy to set up and has worked at least 85% of the time using only Clonex and water. The Sour OG and AKS clones were ready for soil in 14 days after I put them in there, I started them on 11/12


----------



## TaoWolf (Nov 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I dont think it will be an "uppity" type strain but just because of the description on the Attitude website...


Yeah I was a bit skeptical of the claim considering it's so heavy on the indica genetics (and the name lol). I don't remember which strain review website I was reading, but it was frequently claimed on one that the effects didn't result in falling asleep at the end which is why it caught my attention. Not necessarily an up high but not as sleep inducing as most indica doms... or something along those lines. The Attitude description, the genetics, and the name all say otherwise so I'm sure you are right. Keep it in mind though when you try it and let me know if there are any surprises. Maybe there is a sativa-favoring phenotype out there or something.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So here are some pics
> 
> 
> Harvested Delilah 2 (Day 67) and hung her up in the closet. The trichs were half cloudy half amber, she is way smaller than Delilah 1. BC thinks the heat wave we had might have stunted her growth... She should still be a pretty good smoke. Gonna dry her for a day or two then trim her and let her dry some more before I jar it up
> ...


very nice selection....very nice bud too. Good work, how is your harvest schedule looking? Busy busy busy!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So here are some pics
> 
> 
> Harvested Delilah 2 (Day 67) and hung her up in the closet. The trichs were half cloudy half amber, she is way smaller than Delilah 1. BC thinks the heat wave we had might have stunted her growth... She should still be a pretty good smoke.


You inspired me to chop Delilah Jr, and her offspring, gonna clear some room in the GH for the next step of the project. Also gonna chop E-dawg today, if you wanna stop by.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 27, 2010)

TaoWolf said:


> Yeah I was a bit skeptical of the claim considering it's so heavy on the indica genetics (and the name lol). I don't remember which strain review website I was reading, but it was frequently claimed on one that the effects didn't result in falling asleep at the end which is why it caught my attention. Not necessarily an up high but not as sleep inducing as most indica doms... or something along those lines. The Attitude description, the genetics, and the name all say otherwise so I'm sure you are right. Keep it in mind though when you try it and let me know if there are any surprises. Maybe there is a sativa-favoring phenotype out there or something.


Bill and I should have a RL smoke report in a few weeks but chances are we won't grow her again...



bekindbud said:


> very nice selection....very nice bud too. Good work, how is your harvest schedule looking? Busy busy busy!!!


I chopped my Jack Herer today (pics soon) and have 4 scheduled to come down in December, after that I'm swapping from 2 gallon pots to 3 gallon pots, longer veg time, topped and super cropped  I've had a few nice harvests but no where near the yields I was hoping for... The heat wave didn't help any either but it's winter now and I'm hoping for good things 



billcollector99 said:


> You inspired me to chop Delilah Jr, and her offspring, gonna clear some room in the GH for the next step of the project. Also gonna chop E-dawg today, if you wanna stop by.


Just saw her pics, it's better to cut your losses now and get started on the next batch, good call  It's too damn cold outside so we'll probably stay in since we're still fighting a bit of a cold but good luck with Edawg, can't wait to smoke some of her


----------



## bajafox (Nov 27, 2010)

Gonna let her hang for a day or two before cutting it into nugs and trimming some more  

No wet weight...


G13 trimmed


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Gonna let her hang for a day or two before cutting it into nugs and trimming some more
> 
> No wet weight...
> 
> ...


Very nice my man!! I bet it smells so nice in your closet. 

Seeing the G13 being finished by you and billcollector, its got me very excited about the clone you gave me....It will be some time before I flower the G13.
Everything is looking very good Baja, cant wait to see whats next on Bajafox's Harvest Menu!!!!!

Peace bro.

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks BKB, my only regret is not putting them in bigger pots... I need to get my new tent dialed in so I can maybe squeeze in 5 gallon pots 

December Menu: 
Sharksbreath 
Started: 10/1/2010	
EF: 12/3/2010

South African Kwazulu
Started: 10/15/2010
EF: 12/18/2010

Acapulco Gold
Started: 10/8/2010
EF: 12/22/2010

Pineapple Express
Started: 10/25/2010	
EF: 12/27/2010


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice and I like the menu too! LOL


----------



## bajafox (Nov 28, 2010)

Gonna try the Gumby Hash Method for the second time today. I failed miserably last time, gonna take it slow and be patient this time around and see if I get better results. Pics tomorrow (if there's anything to report, lol)


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 28, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Gonna try the Gumby Hash Method for the second time today. I failed miserably last time, gonna take it slow and be patient this time around and see if I get better results. Pics tomorrow (if there's anything to report, lol)


good luck with the hash, i like the gumby method, but i lie the dry sifting better, it is a bit easier to do, less time consuming and i got more hash then any other way. although i have not used bubble bags yet.

any way the plants you chopped look great.
when are you gonna pop one of them Lemon skunk?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2010)

Seems the AG doesn't like the colder temperatures over here, I need to figure out a way to make that back room warmer at night. Any low cost solutions you can think of?


----------



## bajafox (Nov 28, 2010)

Lemon Skunk and Amnesia are at the top of my list, as soon as I have room both of those will get germed


----------



## bajafox (Nov 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Seems the AG doesn't like the colder temperatures over here, I need to figure out a way to make that back room warmer at night. Any low cost solutions you can think of?


What do you mean it doesn't like the colder temperatures? Is it dying? How about putting your ballast closer to your vegging area?



I don't get how you and BKB are running cold and I'm still trying to figure out how to get my tents in the lower 70's... I've been running between 79 - 82 on both tents these last couple of days and still need to add an intake fan on both tents for better circulation.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 28, 2010)

bajafox said:


> What do you mean it doesn't like the colder temperatures? Is it dying? How about putting your ballast closer to your vegging area?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get how you and BKB are running cold and I'm still trying to figure out how to get my tents in the lower 70's... I've been running between 79 - 82 on both tents these last couple of days and still need to add an intake fan on both tents for better circulation.


The last 3 days my tent hasnt been over 73F. At night it hit 55-60F My plants seem to like it...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe it is just adjusting to the change in weather, but it's leaves are extremely droopy, its not dying, just maybe in shock, ill give her some super B and some silica and she should be fine. On a side note she is going to be moved to a 5 gallon DWC for veg very soon


----------



## bajafox (Nov 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe it is just adjusting to the change in weather, but it's leaves are extremely droopy, its not dying, just maybe in shock, ill give her some super B and some silica and she should be fine. On a side note she is going to be moved to a 5 gallon DWC for veg very soon


She's gonna be a huge bitch in that 5 gallon dwc, can't wait to see her in a few weeks. We gotta get my DWC going very soon now that I have enough room to run one, just need to raise the funds for that Magnum XXXL hood first... Unless they come out with a Raptor 6" anytime soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2010)

First off let me say that it is a shame that you(we) had to let this strain go.

The nugs are dense and extremely resinous, not much to the taste since it hasnt cured yet, the high however is where it puts in work. OMG, totally lives up to its name, one good sized bowl, and i was knocked on my ass, complete couchlock. When i closed my eyes, I got the spins real bad, which usually doesnt happen very often. As I was sitting on the couch I felt as if I was completey melted into the couch, and the Xbox controller felt like it was an actual extension of my body.

One of the best indicas that I have smoked in a long time.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> First off let me say that it is a shame that you(we) had to let this strain go.
> 
> The nugs are dense and extremely resinous, not much to the taste since it hasnt cured yet, the high however is where it puts in work. OMG, totally lives up to its name, one good sized bowl, and i was knocked on my ass, complete couchlock. When i closed my eyes, I got the spins real bad, which usually doesnt happen very often. As I was sitting on the couch I felt as if I was completey melted into the couch, and the Xbox controller felt like it was an actual extension of my body.
> 
> One of the best indicas that I have smoked in a long time.


That sounds like the cure for when I cant sleep at night....Spins,couchlock and the Xbox as part of my body...where do I sign up for that?


----------



## SL2 (Nov 29, 2010)

bajafox said:


> She's gonna be a huge bitch in that 5 gallon dwc, can't wait to see her in a few weeks. We gotta get my DWC going very soon now that I have enough room to run one, just need to raise the funds for that Magnum XXXL hood first... Unless they come out with a Raptor 6" anytime soon


Hey fox

I just bought my second magnum. This is the best price I have seen. I love mine. I have a 6" and the 8" is even bigger. 

http://www.greners.com/grow-lights/hoods-reflectors/brand/xxxl.html

They also have the Raptor. I almost bought it just to try it out but Im set up for 6".

http://www.greners.com/hydrofarm-raptor-8-air-cooled-reflector.html

No substitute for a quality sealed reflector. You cant go wrong with either one. 

I also use a large light speader and its cheap. I noticed better growth in the corners and lower on the plants. 
They are designed for adjust a wing reflectors but works great in the xxxl.

http://www.greners.com/super-spreader-large-for-adjust-a-wing.html


----------



## bajafox (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn that sucks! It just wasn't worth the time, space and money to keep her around and find out if it was strain related or my fault...

I'm gonna let mine cure another week or so before taking my sample bowl


----------



## bajafox (Nov 29, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey fox
> 
> I just bought my second magnum. This is the best price I have seen. I love mine. I have a 6" and the 8" is even bigger.
> 
> ...


I ordered my DR120 from those guys, really cool people and plan to order all of my equipment from them. My local hydro shop priced the Raptor at $225 out the door (which is close to greners + shipping) but I'm also set up for 6" ducting and don't want to waste money on upgrading so I'm definitely going with the Magnum XXXL from greners as soon as I have the funds. My cool tube will be on craigslist soon


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I ordered my DR120 from those guys, really cool people and plan to order all of my equipment from them. My local hydro shop priced the Raptor at $225 out the door (which is close to greners + shipping) but I'm also set up for 6" ducting and don't want to waste money on upgrading so I'm definitely going with the Magnum XXXL from greners as soon as I have the funds. My cool tube will be on craigslist soon


Let me know before you do that please Baja...Dont know how soon your going to do it but for sure hit me up. 

There is nothing more worse than going into work on a Monday with a bunch of Chargers fan talk crap all day about how they crushed Indy...I left work early!!!! Hahaha


----------



## bajafox (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll let you know as soon as I'm ready to upgrade.

Managed to pull .6 grams wet from the Gumby Hash experiment, gonna let it dry over night and maybe sample some tomorrow


----------



## TaoWolf (Nov 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> ... and the Xbox controller felt like it was an actual extension of my body.


Thanks for the smoke report bc (sounds like some goodness).


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 29, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I'm ready to upgrade.
> 
> Managed to pull .6 grams wet from the Gumby Hash experiment, gonna let it dry over night and maybe sample some tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1295624View attachment 1295626View attachment 1295623View attachment 1295625


nice.
enjoy the hash. it looks a lil green but looks like you did good your first time. how much trim did you use?

and while on the subject of hash did i ever show you my hash blunt i rolled


----------



## bajafox (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks mcpurp, it did turn out a little greener than I hoped but it's my 2nd attempt (first was a cmoplete failure) so hopefully I'll get better the more I practice. I didn't weigh the trim before I used it though.

Can you post the pic again? I'm sure I've seen it but don't remember


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 30, 2010)

they are not the best pics but this thing was bomb
it is about 3-4 grams of very good hash flattened out to a rolling paper size then about a gram of weed wrapped inside. i only smoked half of it on the night it was rolled and was blazed, it was also my first toke up in a few months


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow very nice pics MCpurp, I bet that really put you on your ass especially after being your first toke in some time....I am curious how it burned, was it consistant as far as the hash goes? Did it smoke like a blunt or something?


----------



## bajafox (Nov 30, 2010)

Half of that blunt would knock me the fuck out! hahaha


Here's a pic of what the "plan" is for the next few weeks, hopefully I won't get anymore hermies or deal with heat stress the last few weeks of these girls...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 30, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Wow very nice pics MCpurp, I bet that really put you on your ass especially after being your first toke in some time....I am curious how it burned, was it consistant as far as the hash goes? Did it smoke like a blunt or something?


i thought the weed inside would burn much faster then the hash, but it burned very evenly, and tasted so pure. it was about the size of a joint but much fatter and much better


----------



## bajafox (Dec 2, 2010)

Chopped the Sharksbreath this morning, no wet weight...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet pics bro, she looks really nice, cant wait to see her dry.

BTW you left your sweater at my house


----------



## bajafox (Dec 2, 2010)

And my pot too

I'll come on over in a few days and bring you an SB sample

EDIT:

Day 1 drying the Sharksbreath weighed 17.9 grams. I'm expecting around 10 - 12 grams dry by the time I jar it up. I can't wait to start her clone after I super crop/lst her


----------



## bajafox (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally caved and tried the Rocklock...the high was instant and long lasting, I found myself giggling at the tv  Too bad we couldn't save the strain, as soon as the regular seeds are available I'm going to try growing it again, definitely memorable.

Also the Sharksbreath has a real sweet smell to her, my wife described it as candy, made my mouth water  Gonna dry her another 2 days then jar it up for a couple of weeks


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Half of that blunt would knock me the fuck out! hahaha
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of what the "plan" is for the next few weeks, hopefully I won't get anymore hermies or deal with heat stress the last few weeks of these girls...
> ...


hey theri is no LS on their. and dam you got alot of strains going on, mabye you will find one you really like and keep it



bajafox said:


> Chopped the Sharksbreath this morning, no wet weight...
> 
> View attachment 1301485View attachment 1301486View attachment 1301489View attachment 1301487View attachment 1301488View attachment 1301491View attachment 1301490


looks like some dank to me, nice work


----------



## bajafox (Dec 4, 2010)

The Sharksbreath is a keeper!! I love the way she smells 

Sampled a little bit last night but I'd rather wait another 3 weeks before trying it again, she's looks and smells special (she's also part of a breeding program I have in mind...)


----------



## machnak (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the Sharksbreath.  Got that file to use for that layout?


----------



## bajafox (Dec 8, 2010)

Hoping to get my internet back up by this weekend, Cox really sucks so I'm cancelling and switching to U-Verse. The PE is looking pretty good and might finish before the SAK and AG, they all have 10 to 20 days left at least though...


----------



## machnak (Dec 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see em Baja!


----------



## TaoWolf (Dec 13, 2010)

Hope you got your internet hooked up over the weekend - want to see an update soon. *prod* *prod*


----------



## bajafox (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry still shopping around, will probably set up an appointment to get service by Wednesday. I should be harvesting the South African Kwazulu and Acapulco Gold by the end of the week.  The Pineapple Express should be ready in about 10 days...


----------



## bajafox (Jan 4, 2011)

New modem should be here today, planning to have an update by the end of the day including a disappointing SAK and AG harvest probably due to the heat wave we had. The Pineapple Express turned out way better than I expected, I'm still curing 10 grams of her. The BK98, EDAWG 2, and Delilah 3 should all be done by this weekend and I have a Sharksbreath, Pineapple Express and Jack Herer waiting to take their place in 3 gallon pots 

Pics soon...I hope


----------



## TaoWolf (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool man - can't wait to see the Jack Herer grown.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Did your modem come bro?


----------



## bajafox (Jan 5, 2011)

Still waiting for that fucker to show up, it was supposed to be here yesterday. I took pics and have a major update to do, I'll try to keep it all pics and few words...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Still waiting for that fucker to show up, it was supposed to be here yesterday. I took pics and have a major update to do, I'll try to keep it all pics and few words...


If we werent so stoned yesterday I could of brought my camera over yesterday and took pics...LOL thats what happens when you feed me fresh Pineapple Express!!!! Sick bud by the way!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> has any1 eva used bud blood or big bud and overdrive with canna a&b and canna boost and pk 13/14 then?????????????and if so how much wud i use and when i grow in coco


Garden,

Nope and this is actually the 2nd thread I saw you asking, I recommend you make a thread asking the question and bump it up every day so someone will help you. Thats what I do whenever I need a questioned answered.

Peace
BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> ow do i start a new thred


Go to a forum and then in the top left side is the Start New Thread and click on that. It looks like the Reply Thread button, if that made sense


----------



## bajafox (Jan 8, 2011)

Still no modem, I'm starting to feel like I'm just not meant to have internet... I'm over at a friends and using their wi-fi to upload a few pics for now.

I'm not even going to bother posting the SAK and AG harvests, they were very disappointing airy buds and weighed close to nothing after drying. 

Pineapple Express Day 55 Harvest:



Pineapple Express just over 2 weeks curing:



Bubba Kush Pre '98 harvest day 57:



EDAWG harvest day 60:



Flower Room: (Jack Herer #3, Jack Herer #4, Power Skunk, Acapulco Gold #2, Sharksbreath #2, Sour OG, Delilah #3, Delilah #4, Afghan Kush Special, EDAWG #4)



Bud porn:





Hopefully the UPS guy will show up soon with my modem, got a few more updates to do... Hope everyone had a Happy New Year


----------



## bajafox (Jan 8, 2011)

Delilah #3 has less than a week left on her, I might chop her down Monday, maybe Tuesday


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice pics and some sexy trimming too! You really know how to trim your buds perfectly. 7.9 gram nug???? Damn that is sick bro! Good work and I hope your attack dog gets a good piece of that UPS guy when he comes. I was lucky enough to smoke the PE and it made my head numb!!!! LOL

Peace
BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn those are some sexy nug shots. Def gonna have to make a trip over there soon


----------



## machnak (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Baja! VERY NICE! Loving the nugs man.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 9, 2011)

great update man, all the buds look dank and rock hard. nice work


----------



## bajafox (Jan 10, 2011)

I jarred up BK yesterday and will probably put EDAWG in a jar tomorrow to start curing  Delilah will probably come down tomorrow, hopefully my modem will be here soon so I can post a few more updates

Thanks everyone


----------



## bajafox (Jan 12, 2011)

A few more pics...


This was fun 



mcpurple, I was gonna start those LS seeds but they got squashed 



Here is my veg tent a few days ago, I've made a few minor changes and hope to replace all CFL's with LEDs



Here's my fucking Sweet Deep Grapefruit that hermied a little over 2 weeks into flower, I had a feeling it was going to hermie too, I should have pulled it sooner to make room for the Jack Herer that replaced it


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn bro what happened to those seeds??? Do you want some MD seeds??? You veg/clone tent is looking sweet!


----------



## bajafox (Jan 12, 2011)

They were mailed to me..unfortunately it looks like they went through a sorter and got smashed in the process. I'm ok on seeds but I'll take some MD's for my collection, I have a White Russian and Sweetberry seedling going right now. The White Russian has a 77 day flower period so I'll probably throw it in my flower tent at around 3 weeks


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2011)

bajafox said:


> A few more pics...
> 
> 
> This was fun
> ...


that bowl of pistils looks pretty good, looks like the bottom of the bag keif.
and that sucks about the seeds man, fuckin mail people.
i would hook you up with a few more but i got a few more going out and then the rest i want to save.

and bekindbud i to am always looking to add to my seed collection


----------



## bajafox (Jan 12, 2011)

It was a nice hit 

Dont worry about getting any more seeds to me, I'm gonna put in an order on Attitude in the next couple of weeks, they finally have Reserva Privada OG Kush in stock and I want to add it to my colleciton


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn I wish I lived over there!!!!! ugh!!! I would pay for that...lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> It was a nice hit
> 
> Dont worry about getting any more seeds to me, I'm gonna put in an order on Attitude in the next couple of weeks, they finally have Reserva Privada OG Kush in stock and I want to add it to my colleciton


Ok well if you change your mind I will hook you up.....what else are you getting other than OG Kush?

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Jan 13, 2011)

Probably just the OG Kush and whatever freebies are being given out when I order it... Funds are low right now, I have some major upgrades I need to make so seeds aren't too much of a priority but I gotta have that OG Kush


----------



## crazy carl (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same tent, do you use order control ..

nice grow journal


----------



## bajafox (Jan 13, 2011)

Another disappointing yield with Delilah #3, so far my first one has been my best attempt. I'll post the dry weight tomorrow before I jar it but I'm not expecting nearly as much as I hoped, I was hoping for maybe an ounce and a half but it's looking more like it's going to be 3/4 of an ounce dry, maybe even less. I removed some branches from Delilah #4 to see if it will focus more growth on the remaining bud sites instead of spreading it to a bunch of different one's, it looks like this strain does not like to be lst'd or super cropped... For Delilah #5 I'm only going to top her, same thing I did with the first one.



crazy carl said:


> I have the same tent, do you use order control ..
> 
> nice grow journal


Thanks 

Yea, I'm using a Phresh Filter and seems to work pretty good


----------



## bajafox (Jan 16, 2011)

Not too happy with this yield but she smells amazing. I didnt weigh it but if I had to guess I got just over 17 grams dry. I ended up removing a bunch of lower bud growth and a few other bud sites on Delilah 4, she's already showing signs of Delilah 1, which was by far the best one so far.

Anyway, here are the pics...


Between the BK98, EDAWG and Delilah 3 I got close to 40 grams total dry

I can't wait to see BKB's Dee Dee harvest


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 16, 2011)

some grade a trees! 

smoke dat shit! 

+rep


----------



## bajafox (Jan 16, 2011)

Currently flowering are

- Pineapple Express #2
- Power Skunk
- Sharksbreath #2
- Sour OG
- EDAWG #3
- Delilah #4
- Acapulco Gold #2
- Jack Herer #3
- Jack Herer #4
- Afghan Kush Special


----------



## bajafox (Jan 16, 2011)

AKRevo47 said:


> some grade a trees!
> 
> smoke dat shit!
> 
> +rep


thanks, gonna pack one now! I hate being told what to do...lol


----------



## bajafox (Jan 16, 2011)

A few more pics of the flower room...


----------



## bajafox (Jan 16, 2011)

And this is the veg tent, I'm planning to replace every cfl in here with LED's soon except for the lights over the seedlings and cloner, I'm going to put a small fluorescent light over those. I'm hoping to cut back on my electric bill by getting rid of that 200w cfl and also reducing the temps in there, the veg room runs hotter than the flower room

Veg tent


Cloner/Seedlings


I need to add some light here for the ones I transfer from cups to the small veg pots


Also need to remove the cfl's over these plants and add an led panel, I keep them here until they are tall enough to go into my 2 gallon veg pots


I have a G13, Acapulco Gold, Afghan Kush Special and Power Skunk vegging under 200w cfl, there's also a Himalayan Blue Diesel auto. Before going into my flower room they will be transferred into 3 gallon smart pots. Most of them will be 8 to 12 weeks vegging before going into flower


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2011)

bajafox said:


> A few more pics of the flower room...
> 
> View attachment 1385221View attachment 1385219View attachment 1385223


Fuck Yeah Nice even CANOPYS of a lot of BUD!!!! Nice. Sorry I get excited when I see nice bud plants. I cant wait to see the JH finish.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

It should be done at around 64 days, let me know if you want another clone when it's done


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

Posted my truck up on clist today for $9k and got an offer for $7500 in less than a few hours, there might be some major updates coming real soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Posted my truck up on clist today for $9k and got an offer for $7500 in less than a few hours, there might be some major updates coming real soon


Sounds good my man, looks like things are turning around now that you got the internet back, lol. The earth is no longer tilted.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

Only reason I wanted internet was to sell my truck, after I sell it I won't need it again...lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey man the garden is rocking...Keepem green bro...

Not sure if you like hard rock but thought you might like this vid...

[video=youtube;0eXIOK2vOhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXIOK2vOhM[/video]


----------



## bajafox (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks SL2, been working hard with what I have, I'm no where near done with my set up. I'm planning to add LED supplemental to my flower room and improve my ventilation in that room to get ready for summer. I moved to a warmer part of town so I need to start getting ready for summer, it's mid January here and I had to use my AC!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well its looking good bro. AC in January...The heat maybe a problem. I cant remember but if your not using co2 you can exhaust into the attic to get the heat out. I had to do it and once and it helped...


----------



## bajafox (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm temporarily using some some CO2 pads that seem to work fine, I'm getting some nice dense nugs using them. My main concern right now is better ventilation in that room, I figured I still have at least 2 months before it really starts to warm up here in SoCal


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

A friend of mine who I donated a few clones to a few months ago hooked me up with a femmed White Russian, here she is, just topped her 2 or 3 days ago 

I'm pretty excited about this strain, I don't think I've ever smoked anything with White Widow in it, let alone crossed with AK47


----------



## Silent Running (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice baja! WR is one of my favs.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey SR! Welcome back


----------



## Copycat (Jan 20, 2011)

I just bought a DR 100 so... i subscribed... Nice grow


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are a few pics from some plants vegging and what's currently flowering. The Sour OG should be done soon and the Afghan Kush comes down not long after that, I have a second Afghan Kush vegging that needs to be transplanted to a 3 gallon smart pot before flowering


Sweetberry


Afghan Kush Special #2


Delilah G13 #5. Looks like this plant doesn't like to be super cropped or LST'd so I'm going back to what I did with the first one and just topping her once or twice before flowering it, if for some reason I can't duplicate what I did the first time I'll probably end up dropping this strain...


Himalayan Blue Diesel Auto Day 31


Current ladies flowering:
Sour OG







Security


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2011)

every thing is looking real good baja.
the WR looks to have takin well to the topping.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

Copycat said:


> I just bought a DR 100 so... i subscribed... Nice grow


Thanks copycat, if you have any questions feel free to ask



mcpurple said:


> every thing is looking real good baja.
> the WR looks to have takin well to the topping.


Thanks mcpurple, unfortunately that could have been a Lemon Skunk that I'd be topping...too bad the mail carrier killed them, dicks


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2011)

shit happens man, at least i know next time i send some one seeds to wrap them differently.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2011)

whats goin on over here?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2011)

prolly in a weed coma!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would be with the stuff he has over there


----------



## bajafox (Jan 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> prolly in a weed coma!


hahaha, you're the one that's been MIA

When do I get to sample mamadude? 



billcollector99 said:


> I would be with the stuff he has over there


hahaha, my shit sucks... you're not supposed to say anything about my "head stash"...growers keep the best shit to themselves 

BTW, you Sour OG comes down on the 29th, she stinks


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2011)

bajafox said:


> hahaha, you're the one that's been MIA
> 
> When do I get to sample mamadude?
> 
> ...


Maybe next weekend when I am off work. I will save you some. Nice yummy MD bud!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool, from what bill has told me it sounds like a pretty damn good smoke  We should start a Scion TC club now that I got mine, lol


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

I finally got a hold of another BK98 (thanks billcollector), this will be my second Bubba Kush Pre 98 (BK98#2) and I can't wait to flower this bitch


Afghan Kush Special, gonna start flowering her this weekend, she'll be just over 9 weeks I think


Himalayan Blue Diesel Auto


I had to treat my whole veg tent with Azatrol, fuckin white flies are getting out of control


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

Not my biggest yield but by far the stinkiest, smelled like someone spilled fuel or gasoline around me while I was chopping her

It probably could have used another day or so, there were still a few clear trichs but it needed to go down to make space and stay under my legal limit. I didn't weigh the whole thing but I'm guessing she came in at just over 20 grams wet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lookin good Baja, can't wait for mine to finish now. Gotta take some cuttings though.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea, I need to try cloning her and keep this strain around, very easy to grow with great results. Now I just need to veg one longer and put her in a bigger pot, gonna keep it simple and only top her too


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2011)

good looking harvest man.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks mcpurple, I wish I had vegged it longer but when I went to a bigger flowering space I just threw plants in there to cover all the empty space. Now my tent is filling out quite nicely and hopefully soon these 10 gram dry weights will be a thing of the past 

I'm currently sexing a White Russian and a Sweetberry, I think I'm just gonna let that Sweetberry flower if it turns out female, it's not a strain I plan to keep around


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2011)

hey man 10 gram pulls are better then a 0, but i get what your saying about it being a thing of the past. and is the sweetberry just not a good strain or something?


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always been about quality and not quantity, the thing is now that I've grown close to a dozen strains I've been able to pick and choose which strains I like best and narrow it down to basically which one's were easy to grow, yielded well and are at least somewhat potent. That's why I've decided to keep the Sour OG, Sharksbreath, Pineapple Express and Bubba Kush Pre 98 as my regular strains and experiment with maybe 2 or 3 other strains at the same time. I'm dropping my EDAWG, Acapulco Gold, Delilah, Jack Herer and possibly my Afghan Kush Special, that one may have been a bad seed or I fucked up the plant. I have another one ready to go, if I don't improve the results on my second attempt I'll drop it and try another strain. I've been wanting to germ one of my Stoned Immaculate seeds

IMO, I still have a long way to go from even being a novice grower but hopefully with a few more harvests under my belt and a little more resource$ I can get my set up dialed in soon


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey brutha, next time we hook up we'll have to swap a few clones. I'd love to get some of that pre98 BK and I could hook you up with that Cataract Kush you mentioned, White Widow, DOG Kush, etc.

Just let me know if you ever have some cuttings of it. I ran some through the vape last night and really liked it.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 28, 2011)

The mother I have is on loan from a friend, she hasn't been an easy strain to clone in his aeroponic cloner so I'm going to try it with my bubbleponics set up and see if we can keep the strain around. Once we figure out how to clone her and keep her around I'll ask my friend if I can pass it on. Both the plant and the strain are on loan for now...

Funny thing just happened, I was cleaning up the buds on the Sour OG removing more leafs and found 2 fully developed seeds. The only possibility it could be is that my Sweet Deep Grapefruit that hermied on me 16 days into 12/12 a few weeks ago might have gotten to the Sour OG before I pulled it. I'm going to dry and cure the seeds and try planting them in a few weeks. If the seeds turn out female and don't hermie I might have some Sour OG x Sweet Deep Grapefruit in the near future


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

bajafox said:


> The mother I have is on loan from a friend, she hasn't been an easy strain to clone in his aeroponic cloner so I'm going to try it with my bubbleponics set up and see if we can keep the strain around. Once we figure out how to clone her and keep her around I'll ask my friend if I can pass it on. Both the plant and the strain are on loan for now...
> 
> Funny thing just happened, I was cleaning up the buds on the Sour OG removing more leafs and found 2 fully developed seeds. The only possibility it could be is that my Sweet Deep Grapefruit that hermied on me 16 days into 12/12 a few weeks ago might have gotten to the Sour OG before I pulled it. I'm going to dry and cure the seeds and try planting them in a few weeks. If the seeds turn out female and don't hermie I might have some Sour OG x Sweet Deep Grapefruit in the near future


Yo whats going on?? I finally have some down time...Woooohooo...Hey nice friend of yours to give you that BK Mama-san!!!! Lucky and must be nice to have good friends like...I am glad we are friends cause I cant wait to sample that gasolina flava bro!!!! Good job on the Sour OG. I will take a seed of that please...lol 

Peace bro and good work. How was that MamaDude smoke? Did you smoke it? Let me know por favor!

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Jan 30, 2011)

The MamaDude was very dense, strong odor and hit hard, you should try and cure some for as long as you can so you can see the difference between just being dried and being cured 



The fuel/gas smell has pretty much gone away now, it's gonna smell crazy strong in about 4 weeks though. My 6 week cured Pineapple Express smokes fucking amazing now and the BK98 that I have left (less than a gram) is going on 3 weeks cured. I bought a vaporizer today to try it out (after Dezracer vaped the samples I gave him) and all I can say is holy shit, I wish I had gotten one sooner. 

$80 out the door, drop the bongs, papers, and blunts, vape is the only way to go


----------



## bajafox (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are some random pics of the girls after treating them with Azatrol to fight the white flies and spider mites I've been dealing with. So far I think they're winning... The Azatrol helps after every application but they come back fast. 

My Delilah #4 and Afghan Kush Special come down between the 3rd to the 5th (day 63 - 65)


----------



## bajafox (Jan 30, 2011)

Final dry weight on the Sour OG was 5.1 grams from just over 20 grams wet. No worries, I made some room in my cloner and plan to take some clippings from the Sour OG mother tomorrow. She cloned easy and quickly so I'm hoping the new babies will do the same. 

I ended up buying an easy vape last night after a friend tried my BK98 in his, holy shit. lol I woke up this morning on the couch but I don't remember going to sleep, best sleep I've had in a long time...hahaha, it probably didn't help that I put some 3 month old hash in it too as an experiment 

There was also another fully developed seed in the Sour OG, if any of the 3 sprout and turn out female without the hermie gene from the Sweet Deep Grapefruit AND yields decent, I might end up keeping her around and just call her Sweet and Sour OG


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

Dude, I know I subbed to this thread because I got notified before about posts but its gone now. Strange but oh well.
Subbed up, again. Things are looking good over here Baja. I'll be back through in the morning to actually read the last few pages but I gotta run.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

yo baja where are those led threads, mind puttin up a link or two? And I have to say the sour came out very nice, I hope that we can have some SnS oG sometime in the future


----------



## bajafox (Feb 1, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Dude, I know I subbed to this thread because I got notified before about posts but its gone now. Strange but oh well.
> Subbed up, again. Things are looking good over here Baja. I'll be back through in the morning to actually read the last few pages but I gotta run.


No worries man, not much to update right now. I have 2 coming down this weekend and I just put Delilah #5 into 12/12. I also transplanted my White Russian to a 2 gallon smart pot and left in flower. 



billcollector99 said:


> yo baja where are those led threads, mind puttin up a link or two? And I have to say the sour came out very nice, I hope that we can have some SnS oG sometime in the future


These 2 are pretty good:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/240615-led-users-unite.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/392541-irish-boys-480w-720w-grow.html

I haven't decided which brand and how much I plan to spend but I've narrowed it down to dual Pro-Grow 260s or an ISIS-1 plus an ISIS-2

ISIS
http://ledgrowlightsdirect.com/isis-1/

Pro-Grow
http://hydroponicshut.com/pro-grow-260-watt-led-grow-light.html


And here are the Sweet and Sour OG's 


I'm going to let them cure for 3 more weeks then plant them all and hope they crack soil


----------



## bajafox (Feb 2, 2011)

A few weeks ago I clipped a ton of bud sites on her to see if she would show some growth, #2 through #4 have grown nothing like the first one did. I just put #5 in there yesterday and pretty much did exactly the same thing I did with the first one, I topped it a few times during veg, left it in a 2 gallon pot and started flowering it. I'm pretty sure this strain does not like to be LST'd and/or super cropped and it especially does not like the heat (the 3rd one grew during the heat wave we had.)


----------



## bajafox (Feb 2, 2011)

This one got really beat up by bugs during these last 2 weeks of flowering. It probably could have used a few more days but it had to come down before the bugs completely took it over. I put in the second AKS (AKS#2) that was vegged for 10 weeks and will be in a 3 gallon smart pot. I'm hoping for better results if I can keep the damn bugs off her

I doubled the dose of Azatrol last week and it seems to be working better than the first batch, I see a lot less white flies than before. Now I need to get rid of all the little spider mites. EDAWG #3 is getting hit pretty hard too and only has less than 2 weeks to finish. I put her in a corner all by herself away from my circulating fan. All the other plants seem to be doing ok so far.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 2, 2011)

looks good, hope u destroy those buggys!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 2, 2011)

llooks like a nice lil harvest, sorry to hear about the mites.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> looks good, hope u destroy those buggys!!!


Yea fuck those little bastards, after EDAWG goes down I should have it pretty much under control. She looks horrible but she's still growing and should still put out just over an ounce dry




mcpurple said:


> llooks like a nice lil harvest, sorry to hear about the mites.


Thanks, I'm expecting just over an ounce dry between the 2 and hopefully getting close to another ounce off EDAWG. After that I have a Power Skunk, Himlayan Blue Diesel, Jack Herer and Acapulco Gold leading up until the 22nd of this month, gonna be busy 

I think I fucked up this Acapulco Gold too, I dont think it'll yield much...unless she surprises me and blows up these last 3 weeks. The Jack Herer should easily pull an ounce and a half, and the Power Skunk probably won't pull more than a half ounce. 

My biggest ladies will be coming down in March


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2011)

Day 2 drying. 

The weather has been cold and the humidity levels have been low making the buds dry pretty quickly. I'll probably jar it up tomorrow. So far the AKS is 9.6 grams and Delilah is 9.1 grams. 

Delilah on the left, AKS on the right



AKS 


Delilah


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice work, looks really good. You really know how to trim bud like a pro! 

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2011)

That's what happens when I have too much time on my hands...hahaha

I entered the party cup challenge with my final Edawg grow

View attachment 1423645View attachment 1423646View attachment 1423647


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 4, 2011)

Them plates look like some hairy bush, lol.

Nice job on those nuggies bru.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2011)

They look so tasty, can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Them plates look like some hairy bush, lol.
> 
> Nice job on those nuggies bru.


hahaha, it's funny cause it looks like there is more of Delilah but she's so airy compared to the Afghan Kush that she actually weighs slightly less



billcollector99 said:


> They look so tasty, can't wait to see them in person.


Can't wait to put some in the vape during UFC 126!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> hahaha, it's funny cause it looks like there is more of Delilah but she's so airy compared to the Afghan Kush that she actually weighs slightly less
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to put some in the vape during UFC 126!



Ill bring some bubba too


----------



## son of shiva (Feb 5, 2011)

Getting some very nice results in a dr120, well done great growing and im using a dr120 myself ,seeds sound lovely sour og x sweet deep grapefruit,il be interested in seeing a journal of those ,just new here atb,stay high,,SOShiva


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks SOShiva, and thanks for stopping by. I've been running my DR120 since early November and it still needs lots of work to be dialed in but so far it seems to be doing ok, definitely lots of room for improvement though. 

How much power are you running in your tent?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

I know for a fact they weren't there yesterday. This is BC's Bubba Kush Pre 98 mother, I'm waiting for her to get big enough to take clones from. A few minutes ago I went to check on my vegging girls and noticed something unusual...


Should I pull them? BC is coming over in a few hours for UFC 126, it's his plant but I'm not sure if keeping them around is a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

pull em, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha, yeah you gotta pull em.


----------



## son of shiva (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i like more watts and usually 15 to 20ozs dry per 600w do the maths ,
thats why tent is getting taken down after this run,to use full room with 3 x 600w maybe go 4 x 600w,,heres some pics from today.and pics of a little vegbox also have a deadhead and sour og males in a box under 20w cfls x 2,,well thats all njoy pics everybodyView attachment 1425392View attachment 1425393View attachment 1425395View attachment 1425396View attachment 1425397View attachment 1425398


----------



## bajafox (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats very nice! I only wish I could run that much power!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 6, 2011)

I wasn't sure if any of these cuttings would take or not but it looks like for now, we have at least one (out of 6) that has rooted so far, some of the others have small white bumps and should show roots any day now.

We smoked a bit of what we had left yesterday...


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 6, 2011)

looking good baja, i would just leave the lil mushies. they arent gonna do any harm and it kinda adds something to a grow room now you growing weed and some sort of mushroom.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks mcpuple, can't wait to see your veggie garden going

We ended up pulling the little shrooms upon BC's request, if we knew what strain they were or if they weren't poisonous we might have transplanted them and grown them but it wasn't worth finding out... It'll probably be another 3 weeks before the BK98 mother is ready to take clippings from, I can't wait to grow this strain again, same thing with the Sour OG. I'm considering 5 gallon pots for this strain


----------



## bajafox (Feb 8, 2011)

The EDAWG is coming down soon, she's been beaten up by bugs and so has the Acapulco Gold. The AG #2 is looking just like AG #1 which is gonna suck, I got nothing but airy buds from it. I even doubled the nutrients and the weather has been perfect but with no signs of improvement. Hopefully Dezracer, billcollector and another friend who I gave clones to can do better than me with her. 

I burned the Sharksbreath a bit trying to see how much she can take, I ended up flushing her yesterday. 

All the rest look to be doing ok so far


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2011)

i think if the spider mites were all gone the buds would be less fluffy and the plants would grow better.
IMO they all look like they could go a week or more longer mabye even 2


----------



## bajafox (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea, EDAWG has around 8 to 10 days, all the others have more than that. The AG still has about a month left, she's only on week 6 of 10....


----------



## bajafox (Feb 9, 2011)

Quick update on Pineapple Express #2, Sharksbreath #2 and the Himalayan Blue Diesel

Pineapple Express #2
View attachment 1432039View attachment 1432037View attachment 1432036View attachment 1432038

The next round of Pineapple Express, planning to flower these in 5 gallon smart pots
View attachment 1432035

Sharksbreath #2
View attachment 1432046View attachment 1432047View attachment 1432048View attachment 1432049

Himalayan Blue Diesel Auto



Sour OG clone, transplanted one into soil today and there are 3 more showing roots that should be ready to transplant within a week


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn fine roots there baja!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Damn fine roots there baja!


Thanks SR, all of the Sour OG's have officially rooted  Now I gotta decide what to do with all of them, lol (bill gets first dibs of course...) I'll probably end up using one to replace the Pineapple Express clone that I lost over the weekend, that's what I get for experimenting using used soil on clones....


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

...not really lbs, more like grams 

I'm very surprised how dense she came out under those CFL's. Today is day one drying and she looks like she easily lost half the weight but it's very very dense with a nice fruity smell. Now I regret not listening to BC by not putting her in a bigger pot... I started a Haze Auto freebie this morning, that's my last auto freebie from Attitude. Hopefully I'll be able to put this one under more lighting and a bigger pot, flowering time is 80 day from seed.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

Took my wife to San Francisco for Valentines and we used a place called The Union Collective delivery service.

I ordered an 8th of Cali O, I asked him if he knew the genetics but he said he didn't. It was their "mids" for $40 an eighth and we were only in town for a few days so I didn't want to spend too much. About an hour later the guy shows up and after $40 + $5 tip I go back to the room and roll a joint (no free first time patients meds but he hooked me up with some zig zags)

The bud was DENSE and smelled real good, like a sweet piney smell. All I know about the strain is that it is a sativa dom. The bag appeal wasn't that great, it could have used a little more trimming and manicuring but that was the last thing on our minds.

I was more than surprised how it came. Every place I've used in San Diego either uses the cheap plastic Rx bottles or baggies, not The Union, it came in a glass jar. 



"Non" smoking room


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 16, 2011)

man 40 bucks for that one nug?
the jar i think probably added another 10 bucks on to the price.
we had 4 compassion centers here that helped people in need of meds and all of them were raided the other day and shut down, it really sucks cuz they had some good shit at very low prices


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool jar and a nice looking bud.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> man 40 bucks for that one nug?
> the jar i think probably added another 10 bucks on to the price.
> we had 4 compassion centers here that helped people in need of meds and all of them were raided the other day and shut down, it really sucks cuz they had some good shit at very low prices


hahaha, no there was way more in there, that pic was taken after a few joints and hits on the ghetto pipe aka 16 ounce Bud Light can...  There was definitely way more than an 8th in there, we couldn't smoke it fast enough. Don't tell my wife but I snuck a nug bag to San Diego in our check in luggage...




Dezracer said:


> Cool jar and a nice looking bud.


Yea, when he handed over the jar I was expecting him to hand me a baggie to put my meds into while he kept the jar. I definitely got my moneys worth, there was way over an 8th in there and I brought home a nice jar to hold my personal meds in


----------



## WvMade (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice grow man i know im late =D but you know what they say "pictures are worth a throusand words" srry im high that just poped in my head =)

I guess u like Cain Velesquaze (idk how to spell his name) based on your ava pic


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

No worries man, thanks for stopping by... I'm actually debating on starting a new journal once I get my new set up done for the summer.

No need to apologize for being high  that's the only time I'm on RIU

And yes, since I am beaner (born in Mexico, raised in the US) I'm a huge fan of Cain Velasquez, best thing that's happened since Julio Cesar Chavez


----------



## WvMade (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea man thats one fighter i do like alot everyone looked down on him at first then BAM he just exploded everyone was talking about him and he really put lesnar on the spot after "Mr.White" made him look like such a badass.... yea and he deff expresses haveing mexican in his blood alot also with his tats like the Brown pride one


----------



## bajafox (Feb 17, 2011)

Too bad he needed shoulder surgery before his next fight, I think Velasquez v. Santos would have been way better than Lesnar v. Santos... I can see Cain staying on top for a while if he gets passed Santos, the way he man handled Lesnar just shows what kind of natural strength Cain has


----------



## bajafox (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to billcollector99 I was able to add a 4" inline fan today and re arrange my entire set up to see if maybe I can skip on switching to LED for the summer and maybe even add LED supplemental lighting through the summer instead. 

Flower room. Added a 4" inline fan for air intake and rearranged the carbon filter, cool tube and 6" inline fan. 



Temporary set up while I figure out how I'm going to use the bedroom window to pull fresh air from outside in and exhaust air out...


Two of them come down in the next couple of days, the Power Skunk and a Jack Herer





In the veg room I added the PC fan from the flower room as intake and also added a rotating fan from the flower room. I moved the 4" fan from the inside of the tent to the outside. Eventually the exhaust from the veg room will connect to an intake in the flower room so that I can control the smell of the auto's that bud in the veg room.



Moved the 4" fan from the inside of the tent to the outside and eventually plan to connect it to an intake in the flower tent


Tomorrow is the test run, hopefully this new set up improves my temperatures...


----------



## WvMade (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovein the setup! How are your plants hold all that weight with those lil stems???

-edit: nvm just the way the pics takein srry first glance didn't see stakes


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking good bro! I would just rig ducting with a wood panel and hook up to your window pulling fresh air directly into your tent and just exhaust it out in your bedroom. As long as its getting the fresh air in there it will be fine. Thats how mine is. Just put something like cheese clothes or even pantyhose over the open ducting into the window, preventing bugs coming in.

Hope you had some fun on your trip. Maybe we can smoke up tomorrow if your down bro! I got some Chocolope and BK for you to sample. Maybe we can all crash BC house. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 17, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Lovein the setup! How are your plants hold all that weight with those lil stems???
> 
> -edit: nvm just the way the pics takein srry first glance didn't see stakes


Thanks man. Hopefully I will be upgrading from those turkey sticks to bamboo sticks in a few months when I switch to 5 gallon smart pots 



bekindbud said:


> Looking good bro! I would just rig ducting with a wood panel and hook up to your window pulling fresh air directly into your tent and just exhaust it out in your bedroom. As long as its getting the fresh air in there it will be fine. Thats how mine is. Just put something like cheese clothes or even pantyhose over the open ducting into the window, preventing bugs coming in.
> 
> Hope you had some fun on your trip. Maybe we can smoke up tomorrow if your down bro! I got some Chocolope and BK for you to sample. Maybe we can all crash BC house. LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks BKB, I'm not done yet, this is a work in progress to see if I can skip switching over to LED and keep my HPS through the summer. BC is gonna help me with a window fan rigged to look like a window fan when you walk by the outside of my window but will be pulling air in using the 4" inline fan I added and pushing air out with the 6" in line fan that is exhausting from the flower tent. Hopefully that should fix all my heating issues and I can run the tents at full power, completely sealed and lock up the room when I'm gone  

I'm also going to do the pest strips soon and shut down for 24 hours. When the lights come back on I will be switching to 7pm - 7am instead of 6am to 6pm.

Here's an example of how I want to set up the window.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks man. Hopefully I will be upgrading from those turkey sticks to bamboo sticks in a few months when I switch to 5 gallon smart pots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

It does look good. Personally I'd try to get the exhaust from the tent above the intake for the light though. Hot air above the cool air although the tent exhaust shouldn't be that hot with a separate cooling setup for the light.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

The plan is to link the veg tents exhaust into the top of the flower tent. From there the odor coming from the autos that will be growing under 18/6 in the veg tent will be exhausted into the flower tent which will then exhaust it through my carbon filter using a 6" inline fan and straight out the window through the "window fan."

The other half of the "window fan" will act as an intake. A 4" inline fan (possibly a 6" depending on the ambient temps vs. my flower tent temps during testing) will be pulling in fresh air from outside the window. 

I'm hoping I can run this set up during the summer when it's finally done... Last summers heat wave still gives me nightmares, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope the extra 4" does the job for you, this weekend we can go to the swapmeet to look for a window fan to strip maybe.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I hope the extra 4" does the job for you, this weekend we can go to the swapmeet to look for a window fan to strip maybe.


Once we get that window fan set up I think we'll be in business and might even avoid running AC when I switch the lights to run at night  I'll have to start saving up to buy my own fan before you need it back


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

Attitude says this strain goes between 45 - 55 days but I think it could have easily gone a few more days. I had to chop it to start getting ready for the next cycle, trichs were about 10% clear, 70% cloudy and 20% amber

It is very resinous and a strong skunky smell. I don't expect more than 10 grams from this one dried but the second one that is in flower is in a bigger pot and vegged longer


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks good....damn bro you are a professional bud trimmer arent you?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2011)

she looks good baja, i know your no growing quantity right now but i can bet it sure is some quality shit. it looks very good.




bekindbud said:


> Looks good....damn bro you are a professional bud trimmer arent you?


 he is a good trimmer but this plant doesnt look like it needed to much of it.
mabye a ten min job.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Looks good....damn bro you are a professional bud trimmer arent you?


hahaha, thanks man. I figured if I'm not gonna be growing ounces or pounds I might as well take the time to make them look pretty  She's all for personal use anyway and I'll probably cure the main cola's for about 5 weeks and sample the rest of it over the next few weeks



mcpurple said:


> she looks good baja, i know your no growing quantity right now but i can bet it sure is some quality shit. it looks very good.


thanks mcpurple, during her first few weeks of flowering I was starting to get very skeptical if she would even show any growth but during the last 10 or so days it just blew up and started smelling real strong. Just touching the buds makes your fingers sticky. I thought about dropping the strain since I still have more seeds but I may end up keeping her around a bit 



> he is a good trimmer but this plant doesnt look like it needed to much of it.
> mabye a ten min job.


The funny thing is I absolutely hate trimming, that's why I drink about 2 beers and smoke a few bowls before I even make the first clip and always very early in the morning so I can take a nap when I'm done


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Looks good....damn bro you are a professional bud trimmer arent you?


I forgot to tell you the genetics

Power Skunk x Skunk #1 x *Northern Lights*  I'll have some samples for you when it's ready to smoke


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> hahaha, thanks man. I figured if I'm not gonna be growing ounces or pounds I might as well take the time to make them look pretty  She's all for personal use anyway and I'll probably cure the main cola's for about 5 weeks and sample the rest of it over the next few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she sounds good, mabye a good strain to breed if the smoke is strong.
i cant believe you dont like to trim, i love to trim, i think it is the best part most the time. the only time i dont like to trim is wheni have alot to do and i am by my self doing it, it is kinda boring at that point.

keep up the good growing baja the buds look great


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> she sounds good, mabye a good strain to breed if the smoke is strong.
> i cant believe you dont like to trim, i love to trim, i think it is the best part most the time. the only time i dont like to trim is wheni have alot to do and i am by my self doing it, it is kinda boring at that point.
> 
> keep up the good growing baja the buds look great


Agree McPurp, trimming solo is boring and sucks but Baja knows how I feel about trimming when he came over to help trim my 1st plant....I hate it!!! I wish I had the budget for one of those high tech bud trimmers. LOL I am sure with time and patience that I will eventually get better at trimming bud.

Baja, if you decide to dump that strain let me know cause I am NL fan and would like a crack at it. If you want to come by you are welcomed, I got the Chocolope, BK and I picked up a gram of BlueBand( Blue Dream x Headband) really nice smoke. 

Am I the only one who feels that every bud I smoke I want to grow...LOL

Peace
BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks BKB, I'm going to have company all weekend long and had to get the place ready. The 4" fan I borrowed fixed one problem, but created another. I have been able to run my tents at full power with the tents completely sealed and close the door to the bedroom. That was my biggest concern for the summer and it seems I will be able to run my HPS instead of having to switch to LED.

I have 2 new problems now. 

1. The last two nights my humidity levels in my flower room have gone from a stable 20 - 40% all the way up to 84% last night. The reason that happened is because I moved my PC fan that used to stay on 24hrs in the flower tent to my veg tent. The 4" fan I added turns off with the flower tent so there is no air intake while the plants sleep. I added a new rotating fan last night and my levels actually went up (wtf???) The only fix would be to have the new 4" fan run longer... That actually creates problem #2, moving the 4" fan from inside the veg tent to the outside and adding the new 4" fan outside my flower tent has made my room really noisy, even with the door shut. I'm going to have to add another PC fan to the flower tent to run 24 hours and hope that fixes my humidity problem. Now I gotta figure out a way to make my room quiter


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

I was going to multiquote some of the posts from the last couple of pages but wtf.

If you have any plans to be up my way I'll be happy to give you a PC fan that runs on 120 and pulls 120CFM or something like that. I used to use it for all kinds of stuff but now it sits in a tote unused and sad. I'm sure you could make it happy again by letting it run, lol.

I think I would really like the genetics of that Skunk cross you harvested. Let me know how it smokes when you get a chance to sample it.

Lastly, I agree that trimming alone sucks but with company it's not bad.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm gonna have to start sampling that PS as soon as I run out of the last few grams of Afghan Kush I have left... I'm definitely going to save the bigger cola's and cure them longer. I have a Jack Herer coming down in about a week or so, that should be well over an ounce and keep me stocked for a bit longer until my Sharksbreath, Pineapple Express and another Jack come down during the first week of March 

Gonna start getting pretty busy soon, just gotta get bigger pots

Thanks for the offer on the fan, I do need to figure out something soon, it's been 3 nights now with humidity levels above 80%. I had a new idea today that I'm going to try tomorrow when the lights come on, forgot I had an extra fan laying around


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I was going to multiquote some of the posts from the last couple of pages but wtf.
> 
> If you have any plans to be up my way I'll be happy to give you a PC fan that runs on 120 and pulls 120CFM or something like that. I used to use it for all kinds of stuff but now it sits in a tote unused and sad. I'm sure you could make it happy again by letting it run, lol.
> 
> ...


Hey if Baja doesnt take it I will....I could always use an extra fan, LOL!!! Are you in the area here???

Baja can you post pics of your Jack Herer thats coming down soon? Is that the same plant I got the clone form you? Thanks

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll post pics of that Jack Herer soon, I'm kind of confused, it should have been done by now but it looks like it can easily use another week... I've chopped Jacks at 64 days and 67 days, 67 days was too long (but that was on the JH3 pheno, this is the JH1 pheno) so I'm thinking maybe the damn spider mites have stunted her bud growth. Day 63 was on the 20th, I'll let it go up to 70, if it hasn't shown any improvement I'll chop it. I need to get my next cycle in the flower tent


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'll post pics of that Jack Herer soon, I'm kind of confused, it should have been done by now but it looks like it can easily use another week... I've chopped Jacks at 64 days and 67 days, 67 days was too long (but that was on the JH3 pheno, this is the JH1 pheno) so I'm thinking maybe the damn spider mites have stunted her bud growth. Day 63 was on the 20th, I'll let it go up to 70, if it hasn't shown any improvement I'll chop it. I need to get my next cycle in the flower tent


What does your next cycle consist of?

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

As soon as Jack Herer #3 is done I will be moving in Jack Herer #5. It has been vegging for 9 weeks in a 2 gallon smart pot and I transplanted her into a 3 gallon smart pot yesterday. 



I'm expecting my Pineapple Express #2, Sharksbreath #2 and Jack Herer #4 to be chopped by 3/11. By then these three should be ready to go at about 9 to 10 weeks vegged. As soon as my hydro shop restocks some smart pots I'm going to pick some up and transplant them.



Currently vegging under 2 or 3 gallon pots and a 200w cfl. I'm working with a guy off craiglist right now for a Lumatek ballast, 600w bulb and hood for $250, thinking about using the hood in my flower tent and moving my cool tube over to my veg tent then run a 600w MH bulb set to 400w using the extra Lumatek dimmable ballast from the deal... Not sure yet but it seems to be a much cheaper up front cost than switching to LEDs... All I really need are the hood and bulb, I have a feeling my bulb is going to go out real soon



I took 4 clippings from BK98, I hope to see some roots before 3/11, that's when I plan to flower her


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

All the plants in Veg are looking very nice man, good work bro. Damn from the way it sounds we might be Flowering our Jack Herer at the same time. Which one of the Jacks did you give me a clone from?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey if Baja doesnt take it I will....I could always use an extra fan, LOL!!! Are you in the area here???
> 
> Baja can you post pics of your Jack Herer thats coming down soon? Is that the same plant I got the clone form you? Thanks
> 
> ...


I'm a little over an hour north of Baja's place with no traffic.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

Its probably came from JH1#3, the one that should have been done by now. I had 4 originally, JH1 and JH3 went through harvest, JH3 was a much better smoke IMO but I don't have that one anymore, JH4 was a male and JH2 was a runt. JH1#5 will be my last Jack, it seems to be hit or miss with my set up. Can't wait to see how they both turn out, I saw your pics and your Jack has some nice fat green leave's, she's gonna blow up in the first few weeks of flowering. What size pot are you going to use?




bekindbud said:


> All the plants in Veg are looking very nice man, good work bro. Damn from the way it sounds we might be Flowering our Jack Herer at the same time. Which one of the Jacks did you give me a clone from?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Its probably came from JH1#3, the one that should have been done by now. I had 4 originally, JH1 and JH3 went through harvest, JH3 was a much better smoke IMO but I don't have that one anymore, JH4 was a male and JH2 was a runt. JH1#5 will be my last Jack, it seems to be hit or miss with my set up. Can't wait to see how they both turn out, I saw your pics and your Jack has some nice fat green leave's, she's gonna blow up in the first few weeks of flowering. What size pot are you going to use?


I tried to clone JH3 but the cutting just didnt want to take.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea I remember. My other friend took one to one of his friends who grows but it'll be a PITA to get one back. No big deal, I would have ended up dropping it anyway...

I see white bumps on 2 of the PE clones I put in not too long ago, one of those will be yours when it's ready


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I got 2 clones of my JH, I am liking it a lot and especially since it has NL in it I cant wait. I just hope they root, if either of you two want another crack at JH just let me know. 

Baja: As far as pot size, she is currently in a 1 gallon pot right now, I am transplanting her into a 3 gallon pot either today or tomorrow. I am really lazy right now. I am going to veg her to the 1st week of March and then I will put her into Flowering on my Mom's Birthday, in memory of my mom. I hope she blows up vegging till then. 

What does "PITA" mean???

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

what you are


Pain In The Ass


Just kidding bro. Lets get that tent going tomorrow huh


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> what you are
> 
> 
> Pain In The Ass
> ...


Let me mark that in my notebook, PITA=Pain In The Ass and not PITA Bread....Got it thanks.

LOL Fuck that get your booty over here now and lets smoke our asses off and put this bitch up now!

Peace

BKB


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Feb 22, 2011)

verry verry niice grow


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Let me mark that in my notebook, PITA=Pain In The Ass and not PITA Bread....Got it thanks.
> 
> LOL Fuck that get your booty over here now and lets smoke our asses off and put this bitch up now!
> 
> ...


Are you working on that new tent yet??? Let's see some pics!



NorthernCalifornia said:


> verry verry niice grow


Thanks man, I'm dealing with spider mites right now so the ladies are looking a bit sick but I think I found my new form of attack. 



> So depending on ur situation, Id do it like this. If ur in a cab that vents outside of the house, ur pretty good. U can keep the strips in 24/7 and live in the room pretty much. if the cab vents into the room and u can smell that shit while ur doin ur work in the room or whatever, not so good lol. In this case if ur doin 12/12 I would keep the strips in a ziplock bag during lights on/when ur in the room. At lights off I would put the strips (get 2) in the cab, turn off the ventilation (this raises humditiy {mites hate it humid} and allows the dichlorvos to saturate in the cab.) Then I wouldnt chill in the room if u can smell that shit. LEave it to saturate. come in an hour before lights on and turn the ventilation on and stick the strips back in the ziplock and let the room vent for an hour before u go in to work in there. Do this for a week at least!!
> 
> Let the mites breathe that poison for 12 hours a day in a humid ass room/cab for a week and most of them will be dead. The eggs hatch in 3-5 days so u have to keep doing this for this long to get the newly hatched ones. Some mites will bury themselves in crevices and cracks in the room/cab. They will "hybernate" untill the next time u swith to 12/12. So u have to do this again the next time u flower. This should get all of them in the flower cab.


Found this on another site. I was going to do the No Pest Strip thing with the shut down for 24 hours method but I like the way this guy does it best. I get to avoid shutting down for now and kill the little fuckers at the same time. The best part is my humidity has been in the low 70's during lights out and spider mites seem to hate low temps and high humidity, which is why I noticed them spread less. I'm probably going to go pick up these no pest strips this weekend and start the treatment ASAP.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Are you working on that new tent yet??? Let's see some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally. Kill the little fuckers. lol


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

Buy you some lady bugs to =) and make sure there hungry ladybugs =) j/k stick with the strips im high =) but ladybugs would help a lil


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

Funny thing happened yesterday, I was walking my dog and saw a few lady bugs then suddenly remembered they work too 

I just added 1500 lady bugs and No Pest Strip to my cart on amazon.com. As soon as I get paid I'm going to add Killzone 3 so I can have some fun while I kill these little fuckers.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Good call but the pest strips will kill the ladybugs too I think. I was thinking about getting some ladybugs from the local nursery to stick in there ince I think I've rid the rooms of the mites and gnats. Then I'd remove the pest strips and see how well the ladybugs do.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, I didn't even think of that. I'm only going to be running the pest strips at night when the ventilation is off and the humidity is high. According to that guys post I read I will be doing this for about 2 weeks to completely rid myself of them. I guess I'll just get lady bugs until after the treatment to kill any remaining bugs I missed or in case new one's that were hibernating hatch

I can't wait to kill them, I noticed a huge difference in my infected plants as far as growth. It definitely explains my my Jack Herer is taking so long, not to mention the buds are a bit disappointing compared to the one's before. If I don't kill them soon they're gonna take over my whole tent and I'll have to start from scratch....


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea lagy bugs help a good bit. I always fine a few lady bugs in my box and i never had mites (knock on wood)


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2011)

lady bugs are always good to have in the grow room bugs or not, they work better as preventer then eradicators. i used a combo of neem and lady bugs for my mites and the all disappear in 4-5 days naturally and dont come back do to the neem oil still on the leafs.

also i keep hearing cold temps kill them, but it has to be really fucking cold, i have a bush outside that is covered in hundreds of thousands of mites in the summer and i thought cold killed them so i left them till winter. now it has almost been a whole winter with temps getting as low as 15 degrees and yet all the mites are still theri and breeding like wild fire..

get the lady bugs man they are cool and they add something to the grow room


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm definitely going to use lady bugs in my garden. Chances are everything will have to wait until after the weekend since I will be out of town. Probably gonna start off with the No Pest strips on Monday for 2 weeks then throw in some lady bugs to help keep them gone afterwards


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'm definitely going to use lady bugs in my garden. Chances are everything will have to wait until after the weekend since I will be out of town. Probably gonna start off with the No Pest strips on Monday for 2 weeks then throw in some lady bugs to help keep them gone afterwards


Very similar to my own plan there bru.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

Great minds think alike


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

I ended up moving some plants around in my flower room and found space for a new plant so I started JH1#5 on 12/12 yesterday. I have a good feeling about her, I read that longer veg periods with less lighting (without triggering flowering of course) builds a better root system and I can already tell she's going to be a monster compared to the one's before her. I had been running my veg tent on 17/7 for the passed few weeks, they did seem to grow slower but we'll see how it goes during flowering. Today I switched the veg tent to 18/6 and have 6 girls vegging in 2 gallon pots.

Here's how the veg tent looks today


Just transplanted a few into my VP1s (first veg pot, half gallon or so) and the rest are Sour OG, Power Skunk and Pineapple Express clones in the cups. 




I need to figure out what I'm going to do with this space. I'll probably scrap this altogether and just make a new one, these shelves take up too much space and cramps up the bigger girls. I need to find one that is 1' x 2' (or make one) with 2 stages, one for the cloner and one for the cups. Then I'd like to get an LED panel that can cover the remaining 2' x 3' space for the bigger pots


Also transplanted Pineapple Express #4 and Sharksbreath #3 into my VP2s (second veg pot) today. They seem kind of cramped up which is why I need to get a smaller shelf. I'm hoping to keep 3 plants in VP2s and 3 plants in my 3 gallon smart pots at one time to begin my 3 in 3 out cycle in my flower tent.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

Plants looking good, how long are you going to veg them for?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

It pretty much depends on when a plant in the flower room is done. Unless the bugs get out of control again the next cycle kind of looks like this


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

I think you need to pass some of those PE clones around. I know of a dude (really cool one too) that just happens to have some Dog Kush plants and clones going. I'm sure he could be persuaded to part with some if the terms were right, lol.

EDIT: he just might be interested in some pre98 Bubba too if one were willing to part with some .


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I think you need to pass some of those PE clones around. I know of a dude (really cool one too) that just happens to have some Dog Kush plants and clones going. I'm sure he could be persuaded to part with some if the terms were right, lol.
> 
> EDIT: he just might be interested in some pre98 Bubba too if one were willing to part with some .


If he has an extra cutting that he is willing to part with, I'm cool with it, i got a nice spot by the beach i think the Dog would like  
I can't wait to get my hands on the PE, gonna veg her out during the summer


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

Unfortunately there is a wait on the PE's right now, the only 2 I have extra are spoken for and I need to get 3 more ready for my next cycle, then I can make some extra's... As for the BK98s only time will tell, if she roots successfully then I'll get a few more going. For my 3 in 3 out cycle I plan to do Pineapple Express, Sour OG and BK98. As soon as those are ready to go the rest are extra 

Luckily the PE roots pretty easily and very quickly so the wait shouldn't be too long for said person to receive one...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Well you know, most dogs do like the beach......


@ BC99 - I just now noticed what your location says, lmao!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

We'll just have to figure out the logistics when the babies are ready for their new homes


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

Those fuckin bugs took their toll on these two ladies. I had high hopes for JH1#3 being in a 3 gallon smart pot and my first harvest from one but the bugs had other ideas... Can't wait for Monday to start the No Pest strip treatment. The only plant left that looks infected is JH1#4. The other girls seem to be doing ok for now. I also transplanted Pineapple Express #3 into a 3 gallon smart pot this morning, she will probably go into 12/12 on Monday.

Jack Herer #3 (JH1#3) Day 69



Last two Acapulco Gold cola's Day 73



If the strain is still around I might try growing her again in the winter, I think I know what I did wrong with the first two. The first one grew in very high temps and the second one got beat up by bugs, even before that it was growing just like the first one. I don't think she likes to be messed with, if I were to grow her again I would just let it grow naturally and in lower temps, but for a 70+ day flowering period I'd rather try a new strain.... 


Here is Delilah #5 at 24 days flowering, she really blew up. I might grow Delilah #6 in a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2011)

hey baja do you feed your plants anything and if so what do you feed them?
i dont ever recall you saying you used nutes on the girls, i tried looking at the beginning few pages and just found that you use FFOF soil.
I was just curious.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, during veg I use Botanicare Pure Blend at half strength with Uncle Johns Blend at qtr strength. For flowering I use Sugaree at qtr strength, UJs blend at qtr strength, Snow Storm Ultra at qtr strength and Gravity Flower Hardener at half strength.

I've been using juice bottles over a liter to make my nute mixes, I should really invest into gallon or 2 gallon jugs. Now that I'm using bigger pots and have a bigger flowering room I have to mix nutes more often


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Yea, during veg I use Botanicare Pure Blend at half strength with Uncle Johns Blend at qtr strength. For flowering I use Sugaree at qtr strength, UJs blend at qtr strength, Snow Storm Ultra at qtr strength and Gravity Flower Hardener at half strength.
> 
> I've been using juice bottles over a liter to make my nute mixes, I should really invest into gallon or 2 gallon jugs. Now that I'm using bigger pots and have a bigger flowering room I have to mix nutes more often


ok. i was starting to wonder if you even used them. cuz i never seen them mentioned.
thanks for the info


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't know you had one of these...


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ok. i was starting to wonder if you even used them. cuz i never seen them mentioned.
> thanks for the info


I'm going to start using some of the Fox Farm nutes I got from BKB a while back, just haven't decided which plant to experiment it on yet. Maybe I'll do one PE with FF and one with what I've been using side by side and see if there's a noticeable difference 



Dezracer said:


> I didn't know you had one of these...


Yup, got it like a day or two after you posted your review on vaping the BK98 sample you had a while back


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Found this, thought it would apply to you...




doinmythang said:


> Bunch of free seeds when you order from Attitude Seed bank, just randomly saw it when I went on to order today. thought you would all be happy ha.
> 
> August 6-9
> 
> ...



Notice the mataro blue says automatic. And the La Blanca as well...


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 25, 2011)

Got a vape in that I had to send back. Can't wait for the replacement!!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

I searched this thread to see if I had posted my order and here it is post #412



bajafox said:


> I've been wanting to grow auto's but I don't want to pay for them, this deal is perfect. I'm probably going to order Pineapple Express and Dutch Dragon  I'm still looking around a bit before I submit the order
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just put in my order for the Pineapple Express and the freebies
> ...





billcollector99 said:


> Found this, thought it would apply to you...
> 
> 
> Notice the mataro blue says automatic. And the La Blanca as well...


I guess the only way to find out is when we grow them. I just started the Mataro Blue this morning. Every other auto I've had was labeled with the word "auto" except for these two. 

My Mataro blue will be in the veg tent for at least 8 weeks, if it's not flowering by then then it probably isn't an auto and I'll throw it in my flower room, if it starts to flower in there I'll transplant it to a bigger pot


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like Im gonna have to the same on the La Blanca. Damn I was really hoping on cloning her.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 25, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Those fuckin bugs took their toll on these two ladies. I had high hopes for JH1#3 being in a 3 gallon smart pot and my first harvest from one but the bugs had other ideas... Can't wait for Monday to start the No Pest strip treatment. The only plant left that looks infected is JH1#4. The other girls seem to be doing ok for now. I also transplanted Pineapple Express #3 into a 3 gallon smart pot this morning, she will probably go into 12/12 on Monday.
> 
> Jack Herer #3 (JH1#3) Day 69
> 
> ...


Nice harvest even though you said the bugs attacked it. Those JH nugs look juicy!!! Damn Delilah 5 is huge! Good work!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mataro Blue

Our most demanded strain in Europe could not be missing in this list of selected crossings with Rudelaris. Although in the parameters of selection it was givenpriority to a rudelaris that was contributing height, one of the domineering features of Mataro Blue is its short height, this is why some phenotype of Automatic Mataro Blue can produce plants with short height a few times and, others, in shrub. It produces compact flowers and a big central bud. It has a slower development in growth, although it matures correctly in 85 days.

From the Mataró heritage, it also emphasizes the massive production of trichromes that cover all the flowers and the sheets, giving it an amber appearance during the flowering and with a bluish tone at the end of the dried one. As the feminized Mataro Blue, it has a fruit fermented flavor with a soil touch. You must treat it for a few weeks to allow to flavor rest. High level of psychoactivity. It has a big resistance to all kinds of plagues.

Excellent production outdoor from May until September.

Height: Medium - Tall
Indoor flowering time: 9 - 10 weeks
Outdoor harvest time: 3 months from seed.
THC level: 10 - 15%
Yield: Medium


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember that now about the vape, my bad...


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

No worries, I wouldn't have one if I hadn't read your post 



Silent Running said:


> Got a vape in that I had to send back. Can't wait for the replacement!!


That sucks, hope you get your new one soon. I only use mine on the weekends 



billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like Im gonna have to the same on the La Blanca. Damn I was really hoping on cloning her.


I hope they made a mistake and sent us non-autos



bekindbud said:


> Nice harvest even though you said the bugs attacked it. Those JH nugs look juicy!!! Damn Delilah 5 is huge! Good work!


I'm surprised how decent they looked after I trimmed them, we'll sample some soon


----------



## bajafox (Mar 1, 2011)

The last SB I chopped on day 63 but I think this one might go a little longer due to the bugs finally getting to her and I experimented on her with nutrients not too long ago, her leave's look beat but the buds seem to be coming along. Gonna start the No Pest treatment ASAP, so far the new girls in the tent don't look infected yet and I'd like to keep it that way.....





She's a tough one to clone, don't know if I'm going to take any clippings from SB#3 to keep the strain around or not. If the BK98 clippings root I might toss in a few and see if I have better luck.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 1, 2011)

She seems to be better at fighting off the bugs than the Jack Herer and Sharksbreath but she does have a few on her. Luckily she'll be done soon so today I tried blowing them off using the inflater for my inflatable bed. I've tried it before and it seems to push off a lot of the adults, until I run the No Pest strip I'm doing whatever I can to fight these little bastards



I removed all the lower popcorn buds to see if it helps her bulk up a little more




This is what she looked like after I removed all the lower bud sites
Before:


----------



## J2M3S (Mar 1, 2011)

how long was your veg time and light used for your pineapple express #2. thanks and congrats.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey J2M3S, this Pineapple Express was vegged for 9 weeks under 226w of cfl then flowered under 600w hps in a 3 gallon smart pot. Unfortunately I think I've been having a few issues with my new setup, aside from the bugs so I'm expecting to take a hit on the yield I was expecting. I just put in PE#3 into flower today and that one was vegged 9.6 weeks, it is also noticeably larger than PE#2 before I flowered her. Hope I can get this one through harvest with out any issues. 

Thanks for looking 

Are you currently growing one?


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 1, 2011)

Loved the update. That sharksbreath looks like something I might have to add to my arsenal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

Whats the hold up on using the no pest strips?

How are the cuttings from the bubba coming along?

SB and PE are looking good  should have a car soon, so ill be mobile again.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 1, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Loved the update. That sharksbreath looks like something I might have to add to my arsenal.


Thanks SR, it's a great smoke and I miss smoking it but she seems to be a little sensitive with the nute schedule I have all my plants on so instead of adjusting to her I'm just going to drop her and try a new one 



billcollector99 said:


> Whats the hold up on using the no pest strips?
> 
> How are the cuttings from the bubba coming along?
> 
> SB and PE are looking good  should have a car soon, so ill be mobile again.


1. Waiting to get paid...

2. They're still green and perky but no signs of roots yet

3. Good luck with that car man!! 


We just started making cannabutter a few minutes ago, gonna use that crockpot cannabutter for dummies method, hahaha

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/402546-crock-pot-cannabutter-dummies.html

We did 2 ounces of trimmings/1lb of butter instead of 1oz/1lb


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey I got the 4" air ducting and Northern Skunk Clone waiting for you. I really hope you take care of the Spider Mite problem. I did some reading and learned a lot. Hopefully this info will help others too, this is what I learned:

Spider mite females are fertilized for life and produce 100 eggs(75% Female Eggs and 25% Male Eggs). Spider mite females reproduce every 5 days in temperatures above 80F(27C). Create a hostile enviroment by lowering the temps to 60F(16C) and spray foilage, especially under leaves, with a jet cold water. 

Hopefully that will help you without having to spend any money till you get those strips going. Un-load some of your bud if you have to get them killed and done with. Fuck Bugs!!!! 

What are you going to make with the butter? Thats a lot of trim brotha!!!!! 2 zips.....Nice!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2011)

That's about the ratio I use but I don't typically make a whole lb of butter at a time. I'll make a 1/2lb and throw in about an oz of trim and popcorn buds. You should be pretty happy with the butter.

I only made butter once that was too strong but it was a hit with friends. I would only eat about 1/4 cookie and be toast. Same with the rice crispie treats I made, was only eating a bite basically (1.5" squares) and they were devastating. My brother ate a big ass rice crispie treat I gave him right after I told him that they were really strong and about an hour later he was practically catatonic (sp?). He had to have his daughter drive him home and it was only a few blocks away, lol.

Good times...I need to make some more butter like that, hmmm.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info BKB, that is good info. I can't wait to start the No Pest strips, I'm actually debating doing a complete shut down after my next 3 plants go down, that way I can put all the plants in there at once (including the one's vegging) so that they all get treated. I've started to notice them in my veg tent which only means I'm losing this battle...


----------



## bajafox (Mar 2, 2011)

I ended up using 2 ounces for a pound of butter in the big crock pot and also did a small one with an eighth of trimmings and 5 ounces of butter. I let that one go for around 3 hours and the big crock pot for about 9 hours (instead of the full 24 hours, which I'm going to try next after I harvest in the next 5 - 10 days)


Here are some pics. I got 6.3 ounces from the big crock pot and 2 ounces from the small one for a total of 8.3 ounces. 



This is from the small crockpot


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 2, 2011)

nice job on the budder, are you gonna make brownies soon?

i used a half ounce of bud in 2 sticks of butter and made 1 box of brownies with it and man it fucked me up, it just put me to sleep for a day. i only cooked mine for about an hour, if you cook it long the butter starts to burn off, if you want to cook it that long i suggest using cooking oil instead of butter


----------



## evilsheep (Mar 3, 2011)

Dude your plants are vegged for NINE(!) weeks and are still that small? Is that deliberate? I veg mine for about 30 days, at that point they're about as big as your plants when you harvest them. They should get to the size you start to flower in less than 30 days and you should get waaay more than the weieghts that you're getting at the moment. I'd look at improving your vegging set up mate, I think you're wasting loads of time at the moment.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> nice job on the budder, are you gonna make brownies soon?
> 
> i used a half ounce of bud in 2 sticks of butter and made 1 box of brownies with it and man it fucked me up, it just put me to sleep for a day. i only cooked mine for about an hour, if you cook it long the butter starts to burn off, if you want to cook it that long i suggest using cooking oil instead of butter


I think we're going to try making cookies with this batch. I wish I had enough bud to use instead of trimmings but I did throw a few premature buds in there from various plants so only time will tell  



evilsheep said:


> Dude your plants are vegged for NINE(!) weeks and are still that small? Is that deliberate? I veg mine for about 30 days, at that point they're about as big as your plants when you harvest them. They should get to the size you start to flower in less than 30 days and you should get waaay more than the weieghts that you're getting at the moment. I'd look at improving your vegging set up mate, I think you're wasting loads of time at the moment.


Yes, it's becoming very clear to me I am not getting close to the results I should be getting as far as yield goes. This last harvest got beat up by bugs, the one before that got beat up by heat, until now my very first plant has been my best yielder. I am starting the no pest strip treatment this weekend and will be switching my lights to come on at night possibly. 

Looks like I might even have to chop my Sharksbreath #2, Pineapple Express #2 and Jack Herer #4 early due to bugs again. These were all flowered in 3 gallon smart pots, everything up until now had been in 2 gallon pots or smaller...

Thanks for looking and I'm open to any suggestions or advice


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

evilsheep said:


> Dude your plants are vegged for NINE(!) weeks and are still that small? Is that deliberate? I veg mine for about 30 days, at that point they're about as big as your plants when you harvest them. They should get to the size you start to flower in less than 30 days and you should get waaay more than the weieghts that you're getting at the moment. I'd look at improving your vegging set up mate, I think you're wasting loads of time at the moment.


i was gonna say something about the same as this, i just didn't cuz i didn't want to sound a bit rude or discouraging. but ya under a 600 i think 4 ounces a harvest should be the least you get if you got every thing down and have no probs.

and im sure the cookies will turn out good and they will be kicking your ass in no time


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm definitely missing something but until I get rid of these bugs I won't know for sure what needs to be fixed. 

Got some good news and bad news yesterday. The good news is I have a job interview next week, first one in over 7 years. The bad news is I have to quit medicating for a while so I can pass the drug test if I get hired. 

Last night was terrible, couldn't sleep for shit....


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 3, 2011)

@evilsheep - I'm sure once Baja gets everything dialed in and under control (bugs/heat) that his yields will start improving. Rather than offer nothing but negative feedback, why not offer some constructive suggestions? It could be something as simple as light height or airflow. I imagine bugs will vastly effect yield as well. It reads like he is taking steps to fix that and I applaud him for continuing to try and improve.

And maybe I am missing it...but I don't see a grow or anything really started by you except back in 2009 when you had seedlings dying and other problems. Is there somewhere you have posted of the 30 day veg girls you are referencing? Be good to see a comparison for him rather than just a "damn mine get way bigger in shorter time".


Edited to add:

Weren't those vegged under 200w cfl also? Veg'ing under 600w mh (or hps) would be vastly different.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks SR and no worries. 

Yes, they were all vegged under 200w+ of cfl, one 200w cfl and one 26w bulb, that is only for pots vegging in my 2 gallon pots. All the others seedlings, teens and clones are under less lighting. 

My Pineapple Express #2, Sharksbreath #2 and Jack Herer #4 were well on their way to being some big girls and possibly yielding up to 3 ounces each (right now I'm aiming for an ounce per gallon) until they got hit by bugs. They were doing just fine up until last week when they finally got to them and I noticed the growth start to slow down dramatically, especially on SB#2 and PE#2, the last week of those 2 compared to the last time I grew them is night and day. I still expect to get about an ounce per, maybe more but the bugs are definitely taking their toll right now and until I do the No Pest strip I'm sure the rest of my plants will take a hit. 

If I land the job I'm interviewing for next week there is a huge possibility I will scale back down to only flowering in my DR120W and completely shutting down my DR120. Depending on the salary, if it's anywhere near my old one, I will have no need to grow "commercially" anymore, it will all be for my wife, me and friends.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'm definitely missing something but until I get rid of these bugs I won't know for sure what needs to be fixed.
> 
> Got some good news and bad news yesterday. The good news is I have a job interview next week, first one in over 7 years. The bad news is I have to quit medicating for a while so I can pass the drug test if I get hired.
> 
> Last night was terrible, couldn't sleep for shit....


hey your in the same boat as me, i had to quit again a few days ago for a forestry job, tha i have already just need to pass a ua on the 29th. the first night i quit i couldnt fall asleep till 5 am and woke up at 7 to go to the docs to get my Vicodin back now that im not smoking, i need something for pain. after a few days the withdraws get better i have also been getting the sweats real bad



Silent Running said:


> @evilsheep - I'm sure once Baja gets everything dialed in and under control (bugs/heat) that his yields will start improving. Rather than offer nothing but negative feedback, why not offer some constructive suggestions? It could be something as simple as light height or airflow. I imagine bugs will vastly effect yield as well. It reads like he is taking steps to fix that and I applaud him for continuing to try and improve.
> 
> And maybe I am missing it...but I don't see a grow or anything really started by you except back in 2009 when you had seedlings dying and other problems. Is there somewhere you have posted of the 30 day veg girls you are referencing? Be good to see a comparison for him rather than just a "damn mine get way bigger in shorter time".
> 
> ...


great response SR, your shit still has quality like i said before baja.
keep up the good growing.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks mcpurple, I've always said I was all for quality over quantity. I could have easily purchased or built a multi site aero or hydro set up by now and grown loads of meds but that's not why I grow.

If my yield ever comes up to par with the quality I'm shooting for it will all be worth it. I would much rather go through the worse of the worse in my first year of growing than have it later. I don't mind taking a hit on yield as long as I have good shit to smoke when it's done, for now.

I have 6 girls ready to go into flower any time I choose, all I gotta do is transplant them into 3 or 5 gallon pots and I can start posting pictures of ounces instead of grams, but again, that was never the goal. 

BTW, I did not take his post personally, he called it like it is and he (or she) was right. My yield for 9 week flowering under 600w hps is very poor, not even mediocre IMO. That will change soon enough


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 3, 2011)

Your life and well being is always more important then smoking weed. I wish you the best cuz you deserve the best so work hard at not smoking no more. I can be your bud smoking tester of your harvested plants....LOL Good luck bro, I hope you nail the job down!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 3, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> @evilsheep - I'm sure once Baja gets everything dialed in and under control (bugs/heat) that his yields will start improving. Rather than offer nothing but negative feedback, why not offer some constructive suggestions? It could be something as simple as light height or airflow. I imagine bugs will vastly effect yield as well. It reads like he is taking steps to fix that and I applaud him for continuing to try and improve.
> 
> And maybe I am missing it...but I don't see a grow or anything really started by you except back in 2009 when you had seedlings dying and other problems. Is there somewhere you have posted of the 30 day veg girls you are referencing? Be good to see a comparison for him rather than just a "damn mine get way bigger in shorter time".
> 
> ...


+REP Silent......You should help them before you smash them!!!! Very nicely put Silent!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2011)

No kidding, yield isnt everything, and I am sure every one has gone through a rough patch at one point or another. I can attest to the quality of Baja's herb, as almost every strain I have tried has been good herb IMO.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Your life and well being is always more important then smoking weed. I wish you the best cuz you deserve the best so work hard at not smoking no more. I can be your bud smoking tester of your harvested plants....LOL Good luck bro, I hope you nail the job down!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks BKB, you are more than welcome to smoke my meds any time man. I can say one thing for sure, without my meds, my stomach hurts all day and I lose my appetite. Not only that, I can't do house chores without being high and I didn't do a damn thing today except the laundry. It's only been a day and I think about smoking a bowl every minute of it, especially at 2:30am last night when I couldn't get any sleep. 

There are 3 girls coming down soon, a Jack and a PE so get ready for some tasting because you have both of those  (both of these are the parents)



billcollector99 said:


> No kidding, yield isnt everything, and I am sure every one has gone through a rough patch at one point or another. I can attest to the quality of Baja's herb, as almost every strain I have tried has been good herb IMO.


Thanks BC, it seems that all of my recent rough patches come towards the end of flowering. Once I get this tent dialed in (and get rid of the bugs) we'll start seeing ounces per plant, the goal before I temporarily retire will be to pull a pound. The good news is since I won't be able to smoke for a few weeks I'll have all of my personal stash curing until then


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks BKB, you are more than welcome to smoke my meds any time man. I can say one thing for sure, without my meds, my stomach hurts all day and I lose my appetite. Not only that, I can't do house chores without being high and I didn't do a damn thing today except the laundry. It's only been a day and I think about smoking a bowl every minute of it, especially at 2:30am last night when I couldn't get any sleep.
> 
> There are 3 girls coming down soon, a Jack and a PE so get ready for some tasting because you have both of those  (both of these are the parents)
> 
> hanks BC, it seems that all of my recent rough patches come towards the end of flowering. Once I get this tent dialed in (and get rid of the bugs) we'll start seeing ounces per plant, the goal before I temporarily retire will be to pull a pound. The good news is since I won't be able to smoke for a few weeks I'll have all of my personal stash curing until then


man it sounds like me and you are going through the same shit while not smoking, ive been feeling shitty all day and not hungry at all it usally ends for me around the 3-4th day of not smoking, ive also been drinking and taking my Vicodin again since i quit and it helps me not think about it. one thing is different though i try to keep my self as busy as possible when i dont smoke that way i dont think of weed all day.
i know how you feel and what its like man, we will get through it.


and a long cure is never a bad thing, just be sure to check on the jars every week


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

Yea it sucks, all day my stomach has been hurting. The shitty part is I had decided to cut back on drinking (I like to drink a lot of beer) and in the last two days I've bought an 18 and 30 pack. I still have more than half the 30 pack left but I'll probably go through it by Friday night. 

I'm curing about 2.5 grams of my Jack that I chopped over a week ago. I ended up unloading about 5 grams to a cousin since I wasn't going to smoke it, gonna use the money to buy beer for the weekend, lol

Gotta look on the brightside though, when I finally do pack a bowl my tolerance would have gone down a ton


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks BKB, you are more than welcome to smoke my meds any time man. I can say one thing for sure, without my meds, my stomach hurts all day and I lose my appetite. Not only that, I can't do house chores without being high and I didn't do a damn thing today except the laundry. It's only been a day and I think about smoking a bowl every minute of it, especially at 2:30am last night when I couldn't get any sleep.
> 
> There are 3 girls coming down soon, a Jack and a PE so get ready for some tasting because you have both of those  (both of these are the parents)
> 
> ...


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

It sucks man, I walked by my grow room after the lights went out and got a wiff of some dank and all I could think of was packing a bowl!! But then I reminded myself of the bigger picture, getting a job is way more important than smoking a bowl....

Monday probably won't work for me... I'll PM you.


----------



## evilsheep (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow everyone except baja was too touchy about what I said. It wasn't meant as a dig at him at all, I've been following bajas grow for ages and have learnt from him and you all too. If anything the guys who wouldn't say anything were getting annoying, like sheep following the flock  I wouldn't claim to be anything more than a beginner, I don't post much about my grow for security more than anything, I'd be too paranoid to do a journal.

If anything the post was meant as useful advice about where I would start to fix things after the bugs have gone, if it were my grow.


----------



## evilsheep (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck with the interview dude


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck with the job prospect! Hope things are starting to pick up economy-wise brothers.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

evilsheep said:


> Wow everyone except baja was too touchy about what I said. It wasn't meant as a dig at him at all, I've been following bajas grow for ages and have learnt from him and you all too. If anything the guys who wouldn't say anything were getting annoying, like sheep following the flock  I wouldn't claim to be anything more than a beginner, I don't post much about my grow for security more than anything, I'd be too paranoid to do a journal.
> 
> If anything the post was meant as useful advice about where I would start to fix things after the bugs have gone, if it were my grow.


There aren't any hard feelings man, even though I've only met 2 of the 4 people I do consider them all of my friends. I even trust BC with my entire home...lol 



evilsheep said:


> Good luck with the interview dude





TaoWolf said:


> Good luck with the job prospect! Hope things are starting to pick up economy-wise brothers.


Thanks, if this thing goes through I'm considering doing one full cycle of a single strain in my flower room before I start to shut it down and then probably start breeding in my smaller tent. This job interview changes everything and I have a million idea's going through my head...to bad I can't medicate so I can start narrowing them down...lol


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

I decided to start cutting my losses so I can start the No Pest treatment ASAP. Both the Pineapple Express #2 and Jack Herer #4 will stay in there a few more days until I start the treatment. I'm going to pull both out and try to squeeze in all of my plants in the flower room for a complete 24 hour shut down. Now that I have seen the damage these bugs can do with my own eye's I will never again take them lightly...lesson learned.


Anyway, Sharksbreath #2 was only a week away from being done but she doesn't look so bad and her cola's are pretty dense, she will be a pretty good smoke when she's done curing  I really miss smoking this strain, the whole time I was cutting her down reminded me of walking around a farmers market full of fruit, by far the fruitiest strain I've grown so far


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

I really needed to chop this girl down a week ago, she was the most infested when I thought I had things under control but after I read BKB's post about one female producing so many off spring in just a matter of days I realized it was a big mistake. The only girl left that looks to be infected is the Pineapple Express #2, but she also seems to be fighting them off way better than any other strain in my tent. She's a trooper for sure 

This girl was destined to be huge too, she grew faster than any of the other Jacks I had until the bugs got to her and I noticed a huge slowness in growth. Hopefully I will redeem myself with my final Jack, JH1#5




 bugs


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good, let me know when you want me and BC to come over to test your cured bud.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha, well I'm thinking 3 to 5 days of drying and about 2 to 3 weeks of curing should be pretty good. It's gonna be a lot easier not to smoke my meds early now that I can't smoke 


BUT, I know you like edibles so if you want head on over tonight and try some brownies, thinking about making cookies too


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 5, 2011)

You should use caution posting about edibles in a thread I'm subbed to, hehe. Might just find me on your doorstep the next time you open your door. Probably only take about 40 minutes to get there on the bike as opposed to the hour and ten or fifteen in the car, lol.

I'll be using the method of making my butter out of hash the next time around to give that a shot. I just need my trimmings to finish drying so I can make some good hash with them.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

Hahahahaha, well you'll be happy to know they were a huge success. Of the 3 people who ate one all 3 were out within an hour and a half and all 3 woke up this morning still high, lol


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn those sound BOMB!!!! Sell them to dispensaries and get some loot so you can battle the mites!!! Have you tried a homemade spray oil yet? I got a recipe from my book that has a homemade spray for Spider Mites. Let me know. Make sure you save a cookie or brownie for me please.....I will probably stop by Monday if thats cool.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm waiting to chop down PE#2, which will be in about 2 days then I'm going to do a complete 24 hour shut down, stuff all of my plants in the flower room and use the No Pest strip to treat them all. In the meantime I'm going to clean the hell out of my veg tent, little fuckers migrated

If for whatever reason you don't get to have one of these brownies maybe you can have some of the cupcakes BC plans to make with some newly acquired canna-butter


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'm waiting to chop down PE#2, which will be in about 2 days then I'm going to do a complete 24 hour shut down, stuff all of my plants in the flower room and use the No Pest strip to treat them all. In the meantime I'm going to clean the hell out of my veg tent, little fuckers migrated
> 
> If for whatever reason you don't get to have one of these brownies maybe you can have some of the cupcakes BC plans to make with some newly acquired canna-butter


Just curious about whats left in your flowering tent after you chop the PE? If you have any other plants in there, how many and how far along are they? Depending on how many and how old I would just say screw it and start fresh and get rid of all the plants in the tent if they got bugs. A nice clean slate for Flowering but thats just my opinion and what I would do. 
Keep up the good work on NO SMOKING BRO!!!!
Peace

BKB


----------



## J2M3S (Mar 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Are you currently growing one?


I am vegging a group currently while my LSD finish flowering.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Just curious about whats left in your flowering tent after you chop the PE? If you have any other plants in there, how many and how far along are they? Depending on how many and how old I would just say screw it and start fresh and get rid of all the plants in the tent if they got bugs. A nice clean slate for Flowering but thats just my opinion and what I would do.
> Keep up the good work on NO SMOKING BRO!!!!
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks man, I forgot what a fucking ass hole I can be when I'm not high, not to mention road rage....

Unfortunately chopping everything down is not an option, I'm chopping again on (or around) 3/23, 3/28, 4/5, 4/6, and 4/7. Then there are 2 more coming down on (or around) 4/25 and 4/27. They're too far into flower to scrap them and start all over. Not to mention that the bugs are already in my veg room too. I have faith that the strips will work.



J2M3S said:


> I am vegging a group currently while my LSD finish flowering.


How long has your LSD been flowering?


----------



## J2M3S (Mar 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> How long has your LSD been flowering?


They are ending their 5th week @ 12/12.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 5, 2011)

J2M3S said:


> They are ending their 5th week @ 12/12.


Do you have pics?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

BC99 has one at day 70, I think he chopped it today. I've read it's a tough strain to grow?


Here are a few random pics:
Started a new batch of butter last night, it's in the fridge now just waiting for the butter to harden so I can remove it from the water. 



The brownies.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 5, 2011)

do you leave the weed in the butter?


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 5, 2011)

Sick...............


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> do you leave the weed in the butter?


We filtered it using a screen but didn't have any cheese cloth so we just used the screen over and over until we thought we got most of it.



dankshizzle said:


> Sick...............


Thanks


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 5, 2011)

ok, i thought you were baking the weed into it also.
but thats good you didnt.
when i made it i had nothing but panny hose and it worked pretty good


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ok, i thought you were baking the weed into it also.
> but thats good you didnt.
> when i made it i had nothing but panny hose and it worked pretty good


Im big on coffee so the filters are also a good last resort for me! Those BROWNIE look so good and scrumpious and the TECATE too!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't even think my wife owns a pair of panty hose but that was a great idea! I tried a small sample with coffee filters but the butter was to thick to seep through so we decided to just use the screen over and over until it looked clean enough to throw in the fridge.

Round 2 Crock Pot for Dummies canna-butter. I haven't weighed it yet... This time we used a bout of butter and 1.75 ounces of trimmings and quite a bit of pop corn buds from the Jack and Sharksbreath I harvested earlier



Saw what looked like hash after we emptied the butter so I used a coffee filter to catch it. Won't know if it really is hash until it's dry and I get a guinea pig to smoke it, lol



Not smoking fucking sucks, been drinking since 9ish am and I'm not even buzzed (beer only)


----------



## bajafox (Mar 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Im big on coffee so the filters are also a good last resort for me! Those BROWNIE look so good and scrumpious and the TECATE too!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Hahaha, been drinking Bud Light and Tecate all day man, they are no substitute for a nice fat bowl before bed though...

I thought waking up super early and starting with a breakfast of champions would put me out early today and nope. At least there's RIU to keep me entertained in the meantime. So jealous of my wife, she slept like a baby last night after the brownie, she doesn't remember anything


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I don't even think my wife owns a pair of panty hose but that was a great idea! I tried a small sample with coffee filters but the butter was to thick to seep through so we decided to just use the screen over and over until it looked clean enough to throw in the fridge.
> 
> Round 2 Crock Pot for Dummies canna-butter. I haven't weighed it yet... This time we used a bout of butter and 1.75 ounces of trimmings and quite a bit of pop corn buds from the Jack and Sharksbreath I harvested earlier
> 
> ...


Im the pig....Im the pig......I will smoke it.....Im the pig!!!! LOL nice!

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL BKB!! Showed my wife your post and we both laughed. 

I'll save you a brownie and some canna-hash (??? dont know what to call it, haha)


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

Shit if it has thc in it I will smoke it. Ask BC99 he will tell you that me and his homey Guido are club members of Private Smoke, a club for smokers who smoke anything with thc in it. Trim joints are sweet and pop-corn bud thrown in a microwave to smoke is another favorite of our club....LOL I am sure that hash is going to be bombtastic!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 6, 2011)

Hahaha, seen it with my own eyes!! Got your brownie and canna-hash ready whenever you are my friend 

Tecate's are finally catching up to me, gonna call it a night

Quick random pick of my two furry little fucks, the guinea pig had a vet appointment that cost me $180 this week, just kissed my Magnum XXXL good bye to keep this little fucker alive...gotta keep the wife happy though


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Hahaha, seen it with my own eyes!! Got your brownie and canna-hash ready whenever you are my friend
> 
> Tecate's are finally catching up to me, gonna call it a night
> 
> ...


You should of threw one of your buds in between them for a Avatar Pic.....


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2011)

my girl didnt own any panny hose either so i went to the store and bought some, i felt very strange buying them, almost like buying tampons for the lady.
the cashier just kinda looked at me, smiled and then gave out a lil chuckle, so i had to start laughing and explain why i was buying them.

and ya beer is not really a good sub for weed, ive been drinking great white, and corona light with lime


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2011)

a plain white t-shirt works as a good strainer/filter as well.


----------



## J2M3S (Mar 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Do you have pics?


Not trying to thread jack, but here is one from this morning.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 6, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> my girl didnt own any panny hose either so i went to the store and bought some, i felt very strange buying them, almost like buying tampons for the lady.
> the cashier just kinda looked at me, smiled and then gave out a lil chuckle, so i had to start laughing and explain why i was buying them.
> 
> and ya beer is not really a good sub for weed, ive been drinking great white, and corona light with lime


Oh ok..hahahah. I've bought my wife "girl" things on my own before, at first it was weird too but if she asked me to pick her something up from Rite Aid while I'm picking up my beers I won't mind, as long as I'm buying beer...

Only two more days till the interview then it'll be a waiting game... 



billcollector99 said:


> a plain white t-shirt works as a good strainer/filter as well.


Damn, I have the perfect one too. Guess I'll try that with the next batch



J2M3S said:


> Not trying to thread jack, but here is one from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1478229


No worries man, they look really good. How many do you have in there?


----------



## J2M3S (Mar 6, 2011)

just the legal limit. 

they are sitting under a 1k in a 4x4 tent. pineapple express is next.

thanks.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 8, 2011)

You're gonna love the Pineapple Express, she withstood the spider mites way better than any other strain so far, good yielder, smells and tastes amazing. I was able to cure some for about 6 weeks and like a fine wine she only got better with age  Exhaling was like blowing out a lollipop, it was so sweet...mmmmmm

Can't wait to smoke her again


----------



## bajafox (Mar 8, 2011)

Ended up chopping her down yesterday afternoon. She could have used a little more time but she was the last one that was badly infected by bugs. The other girls seem to be doing ok but now that I have room in my flower tent I'm going to put all my girls in there and shut down for 24 hours while I use the No Pest strips, hopefully by tomorrow


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2011)

i hope you get rid of them bugs man, i think it is gonna take more then a no pest strip though, i would get some sort of spray just to be safe, plus wash all the walls, clean out the fans and the ducting.

i hope you get them bastards man. and the early girl still looks like some good smoke.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks mcpurple, the Pineapple Express seems to have only taken a hit with yield but the density and smell is all there, just like the first one. 

I had my job interview today and as far as I'm concerned I fuckin nailed it. They said they'd call me by the end of the week. If that happens I'll be switching the lights to come on at night, during the switch I will be cleaning the shit out of both tents. 

I have faith that the no pest strips will help, I'll be using it during the 24 hour shut down. Before I put my non budding ladies in there they will all be treated with SM-90 and I will also put some sand over the soil to keep anything that is hybernating under the soil from sprouting. I have a game plan but I can't do anything until I know what's up with this job


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2011)

im sure you will get the job, i dont start mine till the 29th of this month


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck to both of you! I hope you both get some good employment!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks BKB!! Just checked my email and have a new request for a job interview from a different company  

When it rains it poors


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 11, 2011)

I will take those rain showers any day!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

Well as of now I'm in full damage control. I had to chop my White Russian just 3 weeks away from finishing due to the fkn bugs. I only have 5 plants in my flower room and I am WAYYY behind schedule with the other ladies but I refuse to put anymore in there until I have this whole bug situation under control. 

The good news is, the ladies who are waiting their flower date will be vegging much longer than I was planning and they will be going into a clean, cool bug free environment when they do. I bought a few more 3 gallon smart pots so they will all be transplanted into them once this bug shit is dealt with.

Thanks to BC99 who figured out that this whole time I wasn't using a base nutrient for flowering, I was only using supplemental nutes and that was my mistake as a n00b. Not only that, I am a very stubborn person, once I get into a routine I hate to change it. 

Lots of changes coming real soon, along with a few upgrades once I get my finances settled. 

The next cycle will include the Bubba Kush Pre98 mother from BC99, Sharksbreath #3, Pineapple Express #4, White Russian #2, Delilah #6, and Afghan Kush #3. This will be the last time I grow Afghan Kush, White Russian, and Sharksbreath. 

I hope to have a big update soon...the summer is coming fast and my girls will be flowering from 6pm to 6am instead of 6am to 6pm by the end of the week.


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 13, 2011)

Gotta do what you gotta do to deal with those bugs. What are you going to be upgrading and why are you dumping the AK, WR, and SB? Just looking for variety?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 13, 2011)

On the bright side is that your others are still Veg'n like you said. Dont forget you will be also learning and adopting "Making It Rain" feeding technique so you can see how much more those plants will grow. I will Make It Rain on one of your plants to show you and teach you how to do it. Just stay motivated and fully concentrate on getting that tent bug free. 

Your plants that your chopping early are doing you no justice, how far are those 5 plants you have left? Your not smoking so unless they are a week or 2 away from finishing CULL THEM!!!! Cut your loses now while your not smoking!!! Make some Hash or more butter for lots of edibles. I think it would be better to just start fresh bro. Chopping weeks in advance and your not even smoking is wasting your time, money, nutes and work. Hope that helps homey! Stay strong and dont smoke!!! Maybe I am not making sense cause Im completely wasted on some nice Northern Lights that I smoked this morning....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 13, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do to deal with those bugs. What are you going to be upgrading and why are you dumping the AK, WR, and SB? Just looking for variety?


AK, and WR were not standouts, and the SB is too hard to clone.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do to deal with those bugs. What are you going to be upgrading and why are you dumping the AK, WR, and SB? Just looking for variety?





billcollector99 said:


> AK, and WR were not standouts, and the SB is too hard to clone.


Exactly what he said. I still have more AKS seeds and gonna give the WR one more try. The second is vegging but not growing nearly as well as I'd like it to. I'm going to narrow down my garden to only the BK98, Sour OG, Delilah and Pineapple Express for the summer. Those seem to be the most versatile, potent, good yielding plants that I have.




bekindbud said:


> On the bright side is that your others are still Veg'n like you said. Dont forget you will be also learning and adopting "Making It Rain" feeding technique so you can see how much more those plants will grow. I will Make It Rain on one of your plants to show you and teach you how to do it. Just stay motivated and fully concentrate on getting that tent bug free.
> 
> Your plants that your chopping early are doing you no justice, how far are those 5 plants you have left? Your not smoking so unless they are a week or 2 away from finishing CULL THEM!!!! Cut your loses now while your not smoking!!! Make some Hash or more butter for lots of edibles. I think it would be better to just start fresh bro. Chopping weeks in advance and your not even smoking is wasting your time, money, nutes and work. Hope that helps homey! Stay strong and dont smoke!!! Maybe I am not making sense cause Im completely wasted on some nice Northern Lights that I smoked this morning....LOL
> 
> ...


A few days ago I read riddleme's entire thread on his technique. The only thing I don't like about it is the name, lol, I can't stand lil wayne  If I adopt his technique I am going to call it something else...hahaha


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

As far as chopping anything down early the 5 girls I do have in there are doing just fine for now. The 3 or 4 badly infected plants are all gone but it won't be long before the little fuckers breed again. I am planning the full shut down real soon.

My PE#3 is starting to look like it's going to be special  She's taller and bulkier than the previous 2, I have high hopes for her if I can get her through harvest without any issues.


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck on the interview Baja...and sounds like PE3 might be a beast. Good for you!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks SR, I have a feeling the second interview may end up being a bust... Still gonna keep my hopes up and keep sending out my resumé though.


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 13, 2011)

What a great way to be baja. Reminds me of one of my favorite drawings. 









bajafox said:


> Thanks SR, I have a feeling the second interview may end up being a bust... Still gonna keep my hopes up and keep sending out my resumé though.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 14, 2011)

Hahahaha!! Cool pic SR 


I finally picked up my No Pest strip today at Home Depot, hoping to start the shut down tomorrow after the lights turn off. I'm going to switch my flower tent to come on in the afternoon when the lights come back on, it's been getting too hot. 

These ladies will be ready to go when the lights come back on:

Pineapple Express #4
Bubba Kush Pre98
Sharksbreath #3
Delilah #6
Afghan Kush Special #3
White Russian #2

I bought 2 three gallon Geo Pots to try them out along side my 3 gallon Smart pots. Once I get these bugs dealt with I am going to start saving up for my Magnum XXXL hood. Hopefully in about 55 to 67 days I'll be pulling out ounces and not grams


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 14, 2011)

bajafox said:


> A few days ago I read riddleme's entire thread on his technique. The only thing I don't like about it is the name, lol, I can't stand lil wayne  If I adopt his technique I am going to call it something else...hahaha



[video=youtube;qLPdA7-vs88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLPdA7-vs88[/video]
get that wayne song outta your head, lol.


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it crazy that I have never heard a Lil Wayne song? Or does that just mean I'm old and junk?

I like those Magnum XXXL hoods - that's what I originally wanted to get but it turned out the craigslist seller I bought a fixture from didn't know he wasn't selling a Magnum and that he had a different model... I bought it anyway because he lowered the asking price so much when I pointed out it wasn't a Magnum XXXL... But anyway, as of right now that is the hood I would buy if I could upgrade space.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> get that wayne song outta your head, lol.


I did, by listening to a true hip hop artist, Tupac 



TaoWolf said:


> Is it crazy that I have never heard a Lil Wayne song? Or does that just mean I'm old and junk?
> 
> I like those Magnum XXXL hoods - that's what I originally wanted to get but it turned out the craigslist seller I bought a fixture from didn't know he wasn't selling a Magnum and that he had a different model... I bought it anyway because he lowered the asking price so much when I pointed out it wasn't a Magnum XXXL... But anyway, as of right now that is the hood I would buy if I could upgrade space.


I cannot wait to get that hood in my tent. I finally saw on in person and that thing is freaken HUGE! Greners.com has them for around $200 shipping so I'll probably just get it from them. A hydro shop near me will match the price but I'd have to go pick it up, I'd rather have it sent straight to my pad 


BTW, my wife loves Lil Wayne so maybe I just hear his shitty music too much because of her....lol


----------



## bajafox (Mar 14, 2011)

All my girls are in the tent waiting for the lights to go off and the No Pest treatment will finally start. 

The lights will come back on at 6pm tomorrow afternoon 

Here are some random pics


Empty veg room with cloner:



I really need to clean that thing....


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 14, 2011)

Die insects.

Good luck baja.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Tao. I am HIGHLY debating putting the BK98, Pineapple Express #4 and Delilah #6 into 5 gallon buckets for the next round...  The heat has been slowing down the root growth on my cloner so I might not have a cycle ready like I wanted so my only other option is to try to get bigger yields from less plants.


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 14, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thank you Tao. I am HIGHLY debating putting the BK98, Pineapple Express #4 and Delilah #6 into 5 gallon buckets for the next round...  The heat has been slowing down the root growth on my cloner so I might not have a cycle ready like I wanted so my only other option is to try to get bigger yields from less plants.


Hey that's not a bad idea at all! Another reason being that you'd be removing the source of most insect problems (soil) as well by going to hydro for a bit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have an extra PC case if you still want it.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I ended up switching around the 4" intake into an exhaust to get rid of any fumes that may be lingering in my tent. At around a half hour or so before I flip the lights back on I'm going to turn the exhaust on and hope it's safe enough for me to go in there and start gardening. Got my fingers crossed that this No Pest strip will do the trick, there are ladies waiting to be flowered. I have 2 ladies that are a week behind schedule and another one that is 4 days behind schedule (as far as going into flower) which is gonna push back my scheduled harvests as well. At least they will be going into a clean environment (hopefully)


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 15, 2011)

Better to have them behind schedule then getting trashed by bugs!!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Fuck yea BKB, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally flipped the switch back on. Found thousands of dead spider mites on my Afghan Kush #2, I didn't want to risk any of them still being alive so I chopped the bitch. She's now in my freezer and will become butter. The pictures do the damage no justice, it was fully infested. 



I ended up transplanting my Sharkbreath #3, Delilah #6 and Afghan Kush #3 into 3 gallon smart pots and started them on 12/12. Here are a few random pics. I also transplanted my Pineapple Express #5 and #6 into 2 gallon pots (VP2.) The last 2 Sour OG's that I had in cups were transplanted to the half gallon veg pots (VP1.)


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad you chopped that AK#2, definitely not worth the risk....

Your JH#5 is looking nice, how long has that been flowering for? I want to know cause mine just hit 9 days and its showing lots of pistils. Is my JH clone from that JH#5? 

Glad to see you got your shit straight and up and running, hopefully you took care of those fucking bugs. 

Peace and dont smoke!!!!

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good man, lets hope for a quick recovery, night lights should eliminate your heat problem. I foresee a turnaround here.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Glad you chopped that AK#2, definitely not worth the risk....
> 
> Your JH#5 is looking nice, how long has that been flowering for? I want to know cause mine just hit 9 days and its showing lots of pistils. Is my JH clone from that JH#5?
> 
> ...


Thanks BKB. She's on day 20 and should be done around day 64-67. I'm almost positive your clone came from JH1#3. I have a good feeling about this No Pest strip. I'm going to run it for an hour or so a day for the next few days to make sure it kills anything that might be left in there. They DO work though. I wish you could have seen all the dead little fuckers on AKS#2 and I fully agree with you, keeping her in there was not worth the risk. I did think about leaving her in there but she was way beyond repair, guess you'll just have to let me know how her and the White Russian taste in the next batch of edibles...oh well 

Still going strong and not smoking. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if I can get an update, I at least want to know if I'm still being considered, if not back to the drawing board and a big fat bowl of my Pineapple Express. BC had some today, I think I saw his lung come out, lol



billcollector99 said:


> Looking good man, lets hope for a quick recovery, night lights should eliminate your heat problem. I foresee a turnaround here.


Same here man...same here. It's time to start pulling ounces, no more fucking around. Next upgrade will be the Magnum XXXL, as soon as the funds are there.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope my Jack stretches with bud like yours....mine is a short thang!!! LOL


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Put her in a bigger pot and she will stretch, all 4 JH1's that I've grown at least doubled in size.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 15, 2011)

Im going to see how she is after Day 14 of Flowering, her next xplant will be from a 3 gallon container to a 3 gallon BC SmartPot I got. I think she is starting to stretch but I dont want to much space between nodes so I am really keeping a eye out. I might even tie down the tops if they start to get stretchy. Your is going to fill in nicely and have a nice size main cola. I think mine will be lots of smaller colas.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 16, 2011)

So you were able to successfully clone her huh? She has always been pretty easy to clone, glad you were able to keep her around. The one I gave you is the last one I had 

I still wish we were able to keep JH3 around, that pheno was the closest to the buds I got from the dispensary where I got my seeds and Jack Herer meds. For some reason I thought I still had her when I passed one on to BC but apparently I didn't. Her nugs were so dense and had that Jack Herer spicey smell to her....mmmmmm 

I can't wait to smoke again!! lol

I'm on a mission to find me a Casey Jones clone, very similar to Jack but IMO a little more potent. If you come across it I highly recommend trying it


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 16, 2011)

Yay to dead spider mites! Hope everything is turning the corner for the better for you.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks SR, I'm hoping to have better results soon enough 

I measured my PE in flower yesterday (PE#3) and she is already a foot taller from the base of the soil than the previous 2, she's only been in there 2 weeks! She's up to 25" now, I'll try measuring her again in a few days to see if she's done stretching

By the way, I'm already liking the Geo Pots better than the Smart Pots. The SP take up more space as far as width than the GP. I love how the GP are taller and much sturdier. Gonna try making the full switch to GP's in the future


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad to hear there's some progress on the mites bro. I hope things continue to go in that direction for you.

I fogged my entire flower space, including inside the tents for the second time this morning but haven't seen any signs of living bugs since I fogged the plants a few days ago. I got a Pyrethrum bomb/fogger and cut the little tab off so you can control the spray instead of letting the thing blow it's entire load in one shot. I just fogged around the plants in inside the tents the other day and today just fogged everything after turning all fans off. I think between that and the strips I should be at least making some progress myself. I had not turned the fans off yet with the strips so everything kind of got a dose of each twice now and were sprayed in between.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 16, 2011)

Nothing is better than Billcollector's Smart Pots cause he makes them himself with TLC while on THC!!! LOL Glad things are going good now!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope you get some progress too DR. I fuckin hate bugs and wasn't prepared for such a big attack on my plants. At least I know what to do in case it ever happens again.

If you are running the strips for the first time make sure you air out your grow space for at least 2 hours, I was in there yesterday after exhausting the fumes for an hour and I could still smell it, even though it says they have no scent. I probably won't be using it again for a few days, I just realized I can't open the tent with so much light in there and will probably just run it for a few hours during the weekend when I can stay up late and monitor how long I keep it in there.

Good luck man, we need to kill these bastards


----------



## bajafox (Mar 16, 2011)

Finally got to smoke some of my Pineapple Express 

Which means I'm still looking for work...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shitty bro, no luck on that job then?


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey when ya find sumthin give me a call?? =)


----------



## bajafox (Mar 16, 2011)

No job....already got another lead though, I'll be working soon 

In the mean time I'm getting high as fuck


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2011)

If the time comes and your not sure your clean and u gotta piss go to walmart find this shit called AZO's its for a UTI follow the directions and booom clean in a day or 2 works like a charm


----------



## bajafox (Mar 16, 2011)

WvMade said:


> If the time comes and your not sure your clean and u gotta piss go to walmart find this shit called AZO's its for a UTI follow the directions and booom clean in a day or 2 works like a charm


Thanks for the tip!! The time may come sooner than I though, I'm meeting with a manager of one of the biggest companies here for a drink. I hadn't talked to him in over 6 years and I finally got a hold of him. We're gonna catch up and he's gonna take my resumé and basically told me to pick my job  Maybe this last one just wasn't meant to be...only downside is that it's about an hour commute each way but I can deal with that. 


Fuckin medicated on my Sharksbreath and Pineapple Express  Just glad this whole wait was over and I can smoke again, my stomach couldn't take another day...


----------



## bajafox (Mar 17, 2011)

The BK98 mother has been vegging for 13+ weeks, I'm just waiting for her cuttings to root and be transplanted into soil so I can flower the mother. I'm thinking of throwing her into 5 gallon Geo Pots  She's gonna be a huuuuuge bitch


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

ive been smoking to baja. last night was my last though, i got to piss test on 29th si i need to get it all out before then or at least get it way lower then my last piss test is what they said.
good luck with the job man


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck with your piss test man. I already got another lead on a job and should know by the end of next week. Until then I'll just keep doing what I need to be doing to keep my head above water...

I finally found Casey Jones clones not too far from me, been looking for this strain for months!! Ever since I smoked it I decided I wanted to grow it, that's one of the reasons I dropped my Jack Herer, they're both similar (IMO) as far as the effect but something about that CJ that has a little extra than Jack Herer. 

The coop is supposed to call me back and let me know if they have any, hope to have one in my possession soon


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

ah casey jones, i never smoked it but i rememberer awhile back in the 600 club alot of them were growing it and it did look amazing


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

Here she is!! Finally got my hands on her, they had 2 so I felt bad if I separated them and took them both, lol

I hope she's the real deal


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

I also picked up a gram of Bluelight (Blueberry x Norther Lights) and got a free gram of "House Kush"

Been smoking the House Kush and I gotta say, the bag appeal isn't there, but it's pretty damn tasty. Still gotta try the Bluelight, gonna save that for tomorrow, gonna go bowling


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

Found her genetics



> Casey Jones
> [Head Seeds]
> 
> Sativa 80 / Indica 20
> ...


Everything I read here describes it exactly the way I remember it...for me at least, it was a memorable smoke


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

glad you got the new strain CJ.
i would make sure theri are no bugs on them though before introducing them.
when i was getting clones i would not put them in the same room untill the al got a good spray of neem and triple checked for bugs


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

Yea I thought about that, I looked them over and they seemed ok. I still plan to use my No Pest strip for a few a hours a day here and there in case there are any eggs left and new bugs come up.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Yea I thought about that, I looked them over and they seemed ok. I still plan to use my No Pest strip for a few a hours a day here and there in case any there are any eggs left and new bugs come up.


im telling you man ( well not telling but you know) neem oil is great and cheap. i always sprayed neem on my plants at least once a week even if theri was no bugs, it works great as a preventer, and you can use it in the soil to suffocate any eggs that are in the soil.
just my 2 cents on bugs


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> im telling you man ( well not telling but you know) neem oil is great and cheap. i always sprayed neem on my plants at least once a week even if theri was no bugs, it works great as a preventer, and you can use it in the soil to suffocate any eggs that are in the soil.
> just my 2 cents on bugs


MCP can you help me on where I can find good info on neem oil???? I always hear about it and I always thought it was expensive shit but I dont know. Does it burn the leaves or does the oil prevent resin?? Please any info would be grateful. Thanks

Baja: where did you get BlueLights??? Are you teasing me....you know how I feel about NL. Please bro, full smoke report on that homey. Congrats on your new strain, I would recommend on putting them in your bathroom for 3-4 days before putting them in your tent. I wouldnt want all your hardwork of getting rid of the bugs come back cause of them. Just to be safe. Enjoy that smoke bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> MCP can you help me on where I can find good info on neem oil???? I always hear about it and I always thought it was expensive shit but I dont know. Does it burn the leaves or does the oil prevent resin?? Please any info would be grateful. Thanks PeaceBKB


i will look for the link i used to have saved about neem for you and PM it to you here in a min.
it is not expensive though my small bottle was like 6 bucks and it is enough to last for awhile, no it does not burn leafs unless applied outside in the extreme heat, it could burn indoors under a light but it never did it to me cuz i had a lot of wind in the grow room so it dried fairly quick. ive never seen it stop resin production either, i dont spray it in flower though cuz it can make buds taste bad, i give them all a good spray before they get put into flower. i did spray once in flower for mites, i was very care as to not spray the buds directly and tried to keep it to the leafs. after they were gone i sprayed the plant with just water all over to wash off the neem. and when harvested i would spray it with just water to wash all the neem off.
i love the stuff, i have never used any other type of pest remover or eradicator beside lady bugs and fly traps, it is also all organic and can be used in soil

when you mix it though the water has to be pretty warm for the neem to mix in well and a drop of natural soap should be added to help the neem spread evenly it acts as a wetting agent. dont let it get to cold either cuz the neem will harden, you can place the bottle in hot water thoug for a few mins and it is back to a liquid


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i will look for the link i used to have saved about neem for you and PM it to you here in a min.
> it is not expensive though my small bottle was like 6 bucks and it is enough to last for awhile, no it does not burn leafs unless applied outside in the extreme heat, it could burn indoors under a light but it never did it to me cuz i had a lot of wind in the grow room so it dried fairly quick. ive never seen it stop resin production either, i dont spray it in flower though cuz it can make buds taste bad, i give them all a good spray before they get put into flower. i did spray once in flower for mites, i was very care as to not spray the buds directly and tried to keep it to the leafs. after they were gone i sprayed the plant with just water all over to wash off the neem. and when harvested i would spray it with just water to wash all the neem off.
> i love the stuff, i have never used any other type of pest remover or eradicator beside lady bugs and fly traps, it is also all organic and can be used in soil
> 
> when you mix it though the water has to be pretty warm for the neem to mix in well and a drop of natural soap should be added to help the neem spread evenly it acts as a wetting agent. dont let it get to cold either cuz the neem will harden, you can place the bottle in hot water thoug for a few mins and it is back to a liquid


Wow very good info bro, I have to copy and paste this on my CPU....I do that so I can always look at anything I need to know.

Peace

BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i will look for the link i used to have saved about neem for you and PM it to you here in a min.
> it is not expensive though my small bottle was like 6 bucks and it is enough to last for awhile, no it does not burn leafs unless applied outside in the extreme heat, it could burn indoors under a light but it never did it to me cuz i had a lot of wind in the grow room so it dried fairly quick. ive never seen it stop resin production either, i dont spray it in flower though cuz it can make buds taste bad, i give them all a good spray before they get put into flower. i did spray once in flower for mites, i was very care as to not spray the buds directly and tried to keep it to the leafs. after they were gone i sprayed the plant with just water all over to wash off the neem. *and when harvested i would spray it with just water to wash all the neem off.*
> i love the stuff, i have never used any other type of pest remover or eradicator beside lady bugs and fly traps, it is also all organic and can be used in soil
> 
> when you mix it though the water has to be pretty warm for the neem to mix in well and a drop of natural soap should be added to help the neem spread evenly it acts as a wetting agent. dont let it get to cold either cuz the neem will harden, you can place the bottle in hot water thoug for a few mins and it is back to a liquid


the part in bold i meant that i would spray off with plain water right before harvest.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

bkb, Groilla has neem oil for around $24 for a small bottle. I almost bought it last time but I'm going to be using SM-90 in the meantime since I already have it.

Thanks for the tip mcpurple, I have read numerous times that neem oil works as a great prevention for another bug attack. I'm very cash poor right now and even $25 would throw me off so I pretty much have to use what I have in the meantime. That was great info and hopefully I can catch a break soon and put some money back into my grow. I'm also running out of nutes, luckily I have some FFOF nutes from BKB  If you can find the link for $6 I'd definitely be interested


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

So I did a very simple change today that I think will fix all of my heating issues for good. Now that my flower tent is running from 6pm to 6am I decided to switch my veg room to run similar hours. The veg tent is now on from 12pm to 6am (shuts off same time as flower tent) but at 6am, only the 600w hps shuts off. I keep the 6" inline fan (attached to the carbon filter,) 4" intake fan on the flower tent and 4" exhaust from veg tent to flower tent on for another 6 hours. I pretty much have all of my ventilation on for 18 hours with the 600w hps only coming on for 12 of those. 

The last 2 days my flower room hasn't gotten hotter than 82F with a low of 79F


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

i leave my ventilation running 24/7....


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

bajafox said:


> bkb, Groilla has neem oil for around $24 for a small bottle. I almost bought it last time but I'm going to be using SM-90 in the meantime since I already have it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip mcpurple, I have read numerous times that neem oil works as a great prevention for another bug attack. I'm very cash poor right now and even $25 would throw me off so I pretty much have to use what I have in the meantime. That was great info and hopefully I can catch a break soon and put some money back into my grow. I'm also running out of nutes, luckily I have some FFOF nutes from BKB  If you can find the link for $6 I'd definitely be interested


i didnt mean for it to sound like i was telling you that you had to get it just my 2 cents bein thrown in. the sm-90 should be fine.
htg does carry a bottle of dyna gro neem for 9.99, thats the stuff i use and the small bottle last awhile.

and hey man if your running low on nutes i got a 1 liter bottle of Multi zen nutes made by house and garden. i got it for free at a hydro shop cuz i always ask for sample when i go in and they always have some. i opened it once and havent used it at all.
the npk is only .2-0-.7 not very high but i think its because this stuff is just potent i think it is meant to be used in flower as well cuz it says to start feeding in the 3rd week of rearing till the end of week 5.
if you want i can try to send it your way free of charge


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 19, 2011)

bajafox said:


> bkb, Groilla has neem oil for around $24 for a small bottle. I almost bought it last time but I'm going to be using SM-90 in the meantime since I already have it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip mcpurple, I have read numerous times that neem oil works as a great prevention for another bug attack. I'm very cash poor right now and even $25 would throw me off so I pretty much have to use what I have in the meantime. That was great info and hopefully I can catch a break soon and put some money back into my grow. I'm also running out of nutes, luckily I have some FFOF nutes from BKB  If you can find the link for $6 I'd definitely be interested


Lowe's has Garden Safe brand neem oil for about $10 a bottle.

I meant to add too that if cash is super tight, you can get a bag of dry nutrients for cheap that will last for a long time. GH MaxiGrow or Bloom can be used in soil and is less than $15 (hydro-store prices) for an amount that will last much longer than a bottle that costs over twice as much. Just have to make sure to mix it up well before use.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> i leave my ventilation running 24/7....


If my tents were nearly as quite as yours is I would also, I swear I couldn't even tell your fan was one. Seems to be working perfect, lights are off in the veg tent except for the single cfl over the cloner and it's 73F right now, I'm usually running high 80's, that should speed up the rooting process 



mcpurple said:


> i didnt mean for it to sound like i was telling you that you had to get it just my 2 cents bein thrown in. the sm-90 should be fine.
> htg does carry a bottle of dyna gro neem for 9.99, thats the stuff i use and the small bottle last awhile.
> 
> and hey man if your running low on nutes i got a 1 liter bottle of Multi zen nutes made by house and garden. i got it for free at a hydro shop cuz i always ask for sample when i go in and they always have some. i opened it once and havent used it at all.
> ...


No worries mcpurple, I'm glad you post in my thread and have more than once posted information that was helpful not just to me but to people who read along. 

Thanks for the offer but thanks to BKB I should be good after mine are done for another month or so. I'm probably going to give the entire FFOF lineup a try when I start to run out. 



TaoWolf said:


> Lowe's has Garden Safe brand neem oil for about $10 a bottle.
> 
> I meant to add too that if cash is super tight, you can get a bag of dry nutrients for cheap that will last for a long time. GH MaxiGrow or Bloom can be used in soil and is less than $15 (hydro-store prices) for an amount that will last much longer than a bottle that costs over twice as much. Just have to make sure to mix it up well before use.


Good thing you and mcpurple posted the info, the only place I've seen it was at a hydro shop here in SD and it was a small white bottle that was going for $25, since I had SM-90 already I figured I'd just use that until I ran out


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

glad i cold be of a help to you man.
the whole fox farm line up is pretty spendy, it had like 9 products in it now since the bushdoctor came out. but they do grow great looking plants


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> glad i cold be of a help to you man.
> the whole fox farm line up is pretty spendy, it had like 9 products in it now since the bushdoctor came out. but they do grow great looking plants


They are good but honestly they dont carry good "N" through out the grow very well. I fell into the "Hydro Store Trap of Buying the Most Expensive Brand" I dont even have the flowering supplements, too damn expensive. I am switching up very soon to a cheaper nute.

Peace

BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

ya imnot into the expensive shit any more. i like a ll in 1 nute as well so i dont have to mix up a bunch of shit.
the best nutes i have used indoors is got to be flora nova grow and bloom about 20 bucks a liter, no need for any other supplements. the only thing is it is a synthetic nute and i want to go all organic now.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

I've tried keeping mine all organic as well, I'm a big fan of that earthy taste  I'm gonna miss growing Sharksbreath, even at a week early and plagued by mites she still has that sweet taste when you exhale. Hopefully my third one will be my best one, she's also my last

I might just stick to Gravity, Snowstorm and Sugaree with CNS-17 as a base depending on my next yield. I still have a lot of Sugaree and CNS-17 left. I'd only have to buy the $30 Gravity and $10 Snowstorm. They've been real easy to work with so far and the 4 strains I have left could probably take more than the 1/4 dosage I've been giving them.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

FF is by far not organic, i dont think gravity or snowstorm are either.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 19, 2011)

They have organic ones tho don't they? Just like mirical grow has a organic?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

I had no idea gravity wasn't. I'm still using everything I got in that bulk deal a few months ago. I've been looking at aeroponic systems too, just to try something different but probably not till winter when temps can be more manageable. I'm not a big fan of hydro but id like to at least try it some day


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

WvMade said:


> They have organic ones tho don't they? Just like mirical grow has a organic?


i am pretty sure only the big bloom is the only organic one, and the new 3 that came out are as well. as for the others they are synthetic



bajafox said:


> I had no idea gravity wasn't. I'm still using everything I got in that bulk deal a few months ago. I've been looking at aeroponic systems too, just to try something different but probably not till winter when temps can be more manageable. I'm not a big fan of hydro but id like to at least try it some day


im not a hydro fan either seems to me like more works and money to put into it for really just a small increase in veg time.
i however did make a small bubble cloner just to see how it works out and improves my cloning skills


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

Im doing a test DWC out of a coffee pot. It really isnt that bad, well at least in the early stages. I always wanted to try it to compare and thats what I am doing now.
@ Baja start small like I am and it will give you an idea. Give it a shot it might be your calling, you never know.

Peace

BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

my bubble cloner is a country crock butter container


----------



## bajafox (Mar 20, 2011)

Bubble cloners are easy to work with, just gotta keep the water temps low. I need to clean mine or get a new tub with more sites


Here are a few random pics I took last night of the flower tent:


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

looking really good baja.
what temps do you keep your bubble cloner at?
mine was at 70 but then i researched it and it seems 80 is the ideal temp.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 20, 2011)

The power skunk is looking like she is getting fat!!! we need labels, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The power skunk is looking like she is getting fat!!! we need labels, lol.


Im thinking pic 9 is the JH. Mine is stretching now too, looks good baja, how about some titles for the pics homey.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are a few from tonight



Jack Herer #5


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

Your Jack is very impressive. She will be an animal soon. So you are dropping the JH too for good?

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> what temps do you keep your bubble cloner at?
> mine was at 70 but then i researched it and it seems 80 is the ideal temp.


Lately the veg tent has been keeping steady between 79 to 86 but I'm yet to check the actual water temps in the cloner, as long as it can stay in the low 80's I've been able to get roots within 14 days, the cooler it stays the better. I've transplanted a clone within 10 days, but that may have been strain related. The Acapulco Golds cloned the easiest so far



bekindbud said:


> Your Jack is very impressive. She will be an animal soon. So you are dropping the JH too for good?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


That JH in my flower tent is the last one, you're the only one that has that strain now 

Hopefully this Casey Jones will be a permanent replacement


----------



## bajafox (Mar 22, 2011)

Yesterday I decided to make some more butter. I think I figured out what we did wrong the last 2 times, my wife's cousin was probably setting the crock pot on high to warm it up quicker then setting it to warm, that explains why the 2 times he did it I saw it boiling. Last night around 7pm I started a new batch and let the crock pot warm up on it's own, damn near took forever for the butter bricks to start melting but this morning when I screened out the butter I noticed at least twice as much as before. Here are some pics. I think I used about 1.8 oz, mostly buds from WR#1 and AKS#2 and just over a pound of butter.

I used 3/4 of a cup of butter for this batch of cake mix. I'm making 2 small cakes and 12 cup cakes


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been a bit confused lately. My temps have all been down and stayed consistently in the high 70's low 80's in my flower tent but I've been watering more often. WTF? I thought with cooler temps I'd be watering less? It used to be I could go up to 4 or 5 days without watering a plant in my flower room but now it seems they need to be fed almost every 2 days.

The only thing I can think of is maybe more root growth? Especially the Pineapple Express #3, it towers every other plant in there which is odd because the last 2 didn't stretch nearly as much


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I've been a bit confused lately. My temps have all been down and stayed consistently in the high 70's low 80's in my flower tent but I've been watering more often. WTF? I thought with cooler temps I'd be watering less? It used to be I could go up to 4 or 5 days without watering a plant in my flower room but now it seems they need to be fed almost every 2 days.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is maybe more root growth? Especially the Pineapple Express #3, it towers every other plant in there which is odd because the last 2 didn't stretch nearly as much


 I think better temps is promoting more overall growth, which in turn is causing the plant to go through more water and nutrients.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been experimenting with no flushing. The last few feedings have been: Nute + Nute + PB Bloom + Nute + Nute + PB Bloom, etc. No flushing except when I transplanted. They all seem to be taking it just fine, no nute burn or anything. They are eating like crazy. Not to mention they are all in smart pots so maybe I'm not giving them enough water with every feeding? I'm used to giving them about 3 cups per 3 gallons and that would last them up to 4 days, now they are taking about 3 cups every 2 days, should I just give them more water per feeding or keep feeding them less and more often?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2011)

1 cup per gallon seems like not enough water IMO. You could get away with feeding alot more than that, which may be why you are feeding more often. Sounds like they are thirsty.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

That's what is weird to me, a cup per gallon used to be more than enough... I always thought it wasn't enough but the few times I did 3 cups for 2 gallons it was too much. After that 1 cup per gallon always seemed to be just right. I also poke the soil to loosen it up before watering, it seems to help absorb the water faster than usual. I'll try giving them more water per feeding and see if that helps. My plan is to be able to feed until the last 5 days before harvest and do one single flush. Delilah #5 seems to be taking it well and looking more and more like Delilah #1, she still has about 10 days left, maybe a few more depending on how much the 24 hour shut down effected growth


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 28, 2011)

bajafox said:


> That's what is weird to me, a cup per gallon used to be more than enough... I always thought it wasn't enough but the few times I did 3 cups for 2 gallons it was too much. After that 1 cup per gallon always seemed to be just right. I also poke the soil to loosen it up before watering, it seems to help absorb the water faster than usual. I'll try giving them more water per feeding and see if that helps. My plan is to be able to feed until the last 5 days before harvest and do one single flush. Delilah #5 seems to be taking it well and looking more and more like Delilah #1, she still has about 10 days left, maybe a few more depending on how much the 24 hour shut down effected growth


I feed up to 3 days prior to drowning my plant and it comes out smoother than flushing for 2 weeks with plain water. But I am sure it has something to do with me flushing my plant every time I feed them. Plus I drown my plants prior to cutting. I need to come over man, just been really busy with family issues. I need to show you how to Flush Feed your plants instead of Making It Rain (Since you hate that song) LOL 

Just keep in mind that a flush is always good to get rid of any build ups from nutes which can create a lockout later down the line....
Seems like things are back on track with your grow, I am very happy you got that fixed and taken care of, hopefully some pics are coming soon.....

Peace Bro.

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been doing the flush every week or so during flower for months but after doing some reading I'm convinced there is no reason why a plant shouldn't be able to go all the way to harvest without a single flush, except for the one before harvest. This is just something new I'm trying and so far the plants don't seem to be complaining. I've been really tempted to flush them lately just because it was my routine and I'm not a big fan of change. But from what I can see the plants seem to be doing just fine. Delilah #5 has less than 12 days left on her so I'll probably nute her tonight, PB bloom in 2 days then do a single flush 5 days before harvest. I'm going to do the same with the Power Skunk #2, she seems to be doing way better this time without the spider mites feeding on her 

You're welcome over any time, I have a White Russian we can experiment on, I'd love to get this girl as big as possible since I don't plan on keeping the strain around


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 28, 2011)

What does PB stand for baja?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, it was a free sample nutrient that BC got at an expo and I have been using it from the moment I put them into soil. The label on the back says to use it all the way through harvest but lately I'm only using it between the flower nutrients I use and during veg


Here's a pic of the label


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you liking it? I've been eyeing a bottle of the PB:Grow every time I go to the store. The price seems right and was thinking I'd just use it as a supplement during veg to the PBP:B I've been using from the start just to get a little more slow-release nitrogen in the picture as needed (if that makes sense).


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

I like both that one and Pro Gro, they both seemed to be good from the start. The plants always stayed nice and green so I can't complain. I will probably buy either Pro Gro or this one again when I run out, like you said, the price seems right


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Guess I'm going to have to give it a try since I'll have about a half-bottle of PBP:B left over from this grow and I can mix it with the PB:G to get through veg and stretch without any waste for next grow. Oh by the way, if anyone else does both soil and hydro - no issues with using the PBP:B soil formula in DWC so far. Last two reservoir changes I've used it at max strength and the plants haven't skipped a beat, no issues.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

That's good to know that it works in DWC as well, I'm planning to do one in the near future


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 28, 2011)

how about some pics bro....


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are a few random pics from today


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> how about some pics bro....


dude, one thing about AT&T, it works more often than Cox but the upload time is ridiculously slow, I feel like I'm using dial up sometimes


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are a few more...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2011)

That northern skunk should be due for a transplant, I guarantee its bound by now. Everything else is looking good and green, glad to see no signs of bugs anymore


----------



## bajafox (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sure it is but there's no room right now so it'll have to wait at least another week... That whole top shelf should have 2 less Sour OG's and be where the BK98 and PE#4 are, those 2 should be in flower. Looks like I'll have 2 BK98 clones ready for soil in less than a week along with a Pineapple Express and Delilah. Been thinking about reconfiguring my veg room to make room for more plants, from seedlings to the one's getting ready to flower. 

I did spot a few more spider mites today in both tents, I ran the NPS in the flower tent for about 4 hours today, I'm probably going to pick up another one and run one in each tent a few hours a day until they are completely gone.


EDIT: I just pulled up the Northern Skunk and there is still a lot of soil left at the bottom. I didn't transplant it from the small cup it came in to the red cup right away so it hadn't really been in there that long. I'm probably going to cancel that PE clone next to it since it seems mold took over it, I was hoping it'd pull through but it's just taking up space at this point. I'll probably transplant that NS into one of those small veg pots tomorrow. I'm going to need room soon for those other clones that are starting to root...


----------



## bajafox (Mar 29, 2011)

I ended up cancelling my PE#7, it wasn't showing any growth and it was just taking up space. I was able to make room to transplant the NS into a bigger pot, here are her roots.



In about a week when Delilah #5 and Power Skunk #2 are done I'm going to start BK98 and PE#4 on 12/12. That'll free up space to transplant 2 Sour OG's into bigger pots. After Delilah #5 and PS#2 get chopped my next harvest won't be until the end of April....PE#5 and #6 should be about 11-12 weeks vegged by then


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2011)

I forgot you got the NS in a blue cup, makes sense why it wasnt bound yet. Sucks to hear about the PE you had to cull. How much does the PE stretch in flower?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 29, 2011)

It's hard to say because the first 2 didn't stretch much at all but this third one at least doubled in size, if not more. If you look at this pic that's about the same height I started PE#3 on 12/12


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 29, 2011)

That's mysterious - are they cuttings from the same mom or were you going from different seeds with them?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

I started one seed and all of the PE's have come from her or her clones, but it's pretty much the same pheno. If you look at PE#5 and PE#6 they look completely different, one has fatter leave's than the other but they are only about 3 days apart in age. Can't wait to grow them side by side. BC99 and BKB both have clones from the same strain, if you check out BC99s previous update he has one that looks more like PE#6 than PE#5. The first 2 PE's had fat leave's and stayed short, this last one has thinner sativa like leave's and has stretched way more than the first two.











So I couldn't help it and after a few beers, I ended up flushing a few plants today, they probably didn't need it but since it has been such a routine I couldn't resist, plus I'm super bored. Luckily I was able to see a big difference between flushing a plant in a smart pot vs. a geo pot. The smart pot seemed to hold water much longer than the geo pot but the geo pot is taller and takes up less space. I'll have to put PE#5 and #6 in one of each and flower them side by side to see if there's a difference


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

if all are from cuts of the same mother then they are all the same exact pheno no matter what.

that is odd how some are so stretchy though.
also what do you mean by flush? i have an idea but a flush to me is drowning the plant before harvest and giving nothing but water. and when i flush i use 3 times the amount of water per pot size. if that is what you mean then i would have not done that unless they were close to harvest, if you mean flush as in just a normal amount of plain water well thats no really a flush just a watering.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, they all came from the same seed, my clones, BC's and BKB's are all the same pheno. It's just kinda weird to me how some of them have thinner leave's than others. I also just realized that PE#3 has had thinner leave's than PE#2 and PE#1... I guess we'll find out when PE#4 and PE#5 flower side by side

I ran plain water through the soil in the bath tub. I ran the water until the entire pot was flooded, I let it drain and then flooded it again. On one of them I fed her after the flush but I forgot which one, lol, I was pretty drunk last night. Went to a micro brewery to speak to an old colleague about helping me find work and didn't realize the beers I had were pretty strong


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

it is very odd that they are so different,
im sure they all produce good smoke though ay?

hows the job search or job if you got it?
i started mine today and man oh man i am just worn out, but i feel good working


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

Both Pineapple Expresses have turned out great smoke, which is why she is one of my keepers 

Congrats on getting back to work, my friend who I had drinks with yesterday has assured me he will help me find work soon. He has a really big network and is a Global Cost Accounting Manager at his company so I know he has pull. It shouldn't be too long before I rejoin the workforce  Just sucks it took me this long to get a hold of him, if I had asked him for help months ago I'd be working by now but I was too stubborn to ask for help and thought I could do this on my own. As usual, it's not what you know it's who you know...


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

well good luck man, i hope it will all work out for you.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Mar 30, 2011)

I see everything is goin good over here!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Mar 30, 2011)

well minus some inbreeding genetic mutations


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

I was in my veg tent earlier and had forgotten I started to germ a seed I got from Sharksbreath #2 in a wet paper towel last night, gonna check it in a few days and see if it sprouted




mcpurple said:


> well good luck man, i hope it will all work out for you.


Thanks mcpurple, I need to find work soon, even if it pays less than unemployment...I just need to find a steady income I can rely on



nattyhead357 said:


> I see everything is goin good over here!


So far so good, had to deal with spider mites for a few weeks and killed a lot of my yield but hopefully I have that under control now and next month should be a pretty good month 



nattyhead357 said:


> well minus some inbreeding genetic mutations


Which ones?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Mar 30, 2011)

the PEs are like completly different phenos, correct? if i read all that right at least. and they all came from the same mother, so i called it an inbreed lol


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

They are all the same pheno, just grew differently when they were cloned... So far I like #3's potential, she's starting to look like she could be special


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 30, 2011)

A cutting/clone is just a branch of the original plant that's formed it's own roots - nothing different genetically and nothing to do with breeding at all... which makes it all the more mysterious.

It has to be something different in the environment or nutrients or something external right? I'm really curious though what might be going on to cause the stretching though as it might apply to my plants. Like yours, they don't appear sick/underfed/burned or anything obvious... just victims of a really pronounced flowering stretch after looking compact/normal'ish through veg.

Can think of anything you did differently from the other PE's baja? Might even just be something little like where the cutting was taken from. I don't know, just BS'ing.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

The only thing I can think of doing differently is the timing of the final transplant. I transplant from my cloner > 16oz part cups > half gallon veg pots > 2 gallon veg pots > 3 gallon smart/geo pots (flower pots)

PE#2 vegged longer in the smart pot than #3 did, which means it may have gone root bound? PE#3 was vegged in a 2 gallon smart pot until 2 days before I flowered her, so her roots may have exploded during flower when I put her in a bigger pot. That's my only guess right now....


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Ended up starting PE#4 on 12/12 today, I vegged her for 11.6 weeks. Hoping to pull at least 3 ounces from her when she's done, unless I run into more problems there's no reason why she shouldn't get close to that. Got my fingers crossed 

Also super cropped the Bubba Pre98, it was getting to close to the lamp. Hope she recovers by April 5th when I plan to flower her


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

FINALLY!!! My first successful transplant of a Bubba Pre98 clone, this one is going back to BC99 (thanks again for letting me borrow her.) I have 2 more rooting and looking really healthy, both should be ready within 5 to 10 days. As soon as I make room in my flower tent I'm gonna put my BK98 mother into a 5 gallon bucket and flower her, go big or go home. She's been vegging for easily 15 or 16 weeks now. I had to super crop 4 of her main cola's yesterday to keep her from touching the lamp, she could be special


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn Baja you seem to get everything to root, Mr Masta Kloner!!!! Good work bro! Question though, why do you not fill the cup up more with dirt so the leaves arent touching the sides of the cup. I read that its not good for leaves to be resting on anything. Not sure if I am right or not but if someone can clarify what I read would be helpful. Thanks. Once again you are a master at cloning. Great work homey!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

You are completely right on the leave's BKB, I accidentally put her a bit too low in the cup and didn't want to risk pulling her out and having the roots rip off so I'm gonna let her dry a bit so I can pull it up and add some soil under her. I had to trim the 2 big leave's because of it but she should be ok. I did the same thing to PE#7...guess I shouldn't be transplanting clones after smoking Blueberry x Hawgsbreath and a few beers, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2011)

nice root pron man.
i cant get shit to root in my bubble cloner.
maybe you could give me some advice, like what rooting hormone you use if any, or powder, and do you add any thing to the water, and do you use a dome


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

My bubblecloner is literally as simple as can be. I have a tub, twelve 2" sites for cuttings, a single air pump with 2 air stones, tap water and clonex which I dip the roots in before putting them in. There is also a single 23 or 26w cfl running 24 hours over them, that's pretty much it. No humidity domes unless it's a tiny clone and she looks like she needs it once I transplant it, only done that a handful of times.

Good luck, I really like using my bubble cloner, the only one that truly failed was the South African Kwazulu. The Sharksbreath did clone but she was stubborn. The single seed I got from SB#2 cracked in the paper towel so I dropped it in some FFOF today. There were no signs of any hermies that I can think of so I wonder where it came from?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for the info man.
how do you attach to air stones to one pump?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Mar 31, 2011)

they make adaptors. like one goes in and two comes out. I think they sell them at walmart


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the info man.
> how do you attach to air stones to one pump?


Yea, you can get it all at Wal Mart or any fish store for a few bucks. 

Ended put giving mine a little maintenance right now and took a pic of what it it looks like without the top. It's really very simple, just plug your single pump into the splitter adapter and then add your air stones/sticks...whatever they're called, lol


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Both tents are running at 90F right now and we haven't even hit peak summer yet. This can't be good... I need to set up my exhaust and intake to go through the window ASAP


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for the info guys. i dont really think mine should need 2 though, my airstone is about half the size of one of yours but it is also in a small butter container as well. do you submerge your cuts in the water or have them like an inch or so above it so it just stays moist and not drenched?
sorry for all the questions about it but i really want a bubble cloner to work for me.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

I try to keep at least an inch or more submerged in water


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2011)

maybe thats what im doing wrong then, mine were about a half inch above the water, but the cuts never dried. i thyink next time i place something in it i will submerge it like you do to see if it helps.
i do got a rose cut i took about to pop roots in soil


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds more like an aeroponic set up, they hang but not submerged in water, just sprinkled or mysted. Bubbleponics, unless I'm wrong, you keep them submerged and they get their oxygen through the air stones. I only added a second one after I noticed the one's directly over the bubbles were rooting faster than the one's farther away from the bubbles


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

I am going to save money for high electric bills this month and next month. I popped my A/C on just for my fucking plants and me to be cool, way too hot for this time of the year. I could be shutting down this summer cause I dont want to deal with heat issues. Maybe veg a real sick LST plant during the summer and flower it in winter. This is my 1st summer growing so I dont even know what its like, I started in Sep and then I had heat issues in October...LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> That sounds more like an aeroponic set up, they hang but not submerged in water, just sprinkled or mysted. Bubbleponics, unless I'm wrong, you keep them submerged and they get their oxygen through the air stones. I only added a second one after I noticed the one's directly over the bubbles were rooting faster than the one's farther away from the bubbles


all right then next time i use it i will submerge them and see if that helps out any, i may need another small airstone for that to to pump enough oxygen into the water.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that more oxygen is better, at the very least it can't hurt.

Last night I found a fully developed tiger striped seed in my Blueberry x Hawgsbreath and just now I saw the male flower in my bud so I'm guessing she self pollinated. I'm gonna plant it next weekend if that Sharksbreath seed I found doesn't sprout


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Grow Expo coming in August

http://www.growbigexpo.com/


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 1, 2011)

Im there, hopefully get some good freebies!!!!


----------



## Silent Running (Apr 1, 2011)

I might have to recheck my schedule but I am pretty sure I have a conference to attend in August. Might have to stay later or get there earlier depending on the dates of both.


billcollector99 said:


> Grow Expo coming in August
> 
> http://www.growbigexpo.com/


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> I might have to recheck my schedule but I am pretty sure I have a conference to attend in August. Might have to stay later or get there earlier depending on the dates of both.


August 27th and 28th is the expo


----------



## bajafox (Apr 2, 2011)

The last 2 days sucked, my temps got as high as 93F in the veg room and 90F in the flower room. Last night I added 2 CFL's in my veg room and turned my 200w CFL off, temps dropped to 84F in about 20 minutes. That thing is just too damn hot. I need to get rid of it and replace it with LED and finish my exhaust or it's gonna be a shitty summer...

This morning I connected my 200w CFL to the rooms light switch, that way I can just turn it on or off depending on the weather until I can get my LED. Craigslist has had a few LED's lately and good prices but we just paid rent and got groceries, fuck this pay check to pay check bullshit


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 2, 2011)

what kelvin is your 200 watt cfl. i have a 6900k blue spectrum.
i ran mine in in a tiny box for veg and my temps never got high, the bulb got warm but never does it get hot.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure, I'll have to check it out next time the lights go out...

This thing runs incredibly hot, I even had a small fan pointed at it when I had the space and it made no difference. I think fixing my exhaust to go straight out the window and switching to LED for vegging should get me by this summer


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 2, 2011)

be care full lwith vegging wiht led and then putting them under hps. ive seen light bleaching when the swap happins cuz the led doe snot compare to hps and i personally dont think it even compares to a cfl.
how old is you bulb? and what brand. i run the feliz.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure, it was part of a package I bought off this guy on craigslist, the package was so cheap I basically got this light for free and have been using it ever since. I think I'm gonna sell it on clist and use the money to buy some regular cfl's but keep the hood. I'm thinking about drilling 3 holes to the hood and installing 3 sockets with splitters in each one and 26w cfl's with different spectrums instead of LEDs.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 2, 2011)

that sounds like a great idea man.
if you bought it off CL it could just be it is old and runs hot now. im not sure just a thought.
i like the 3 cfl idea though


----------



## bajafox (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, I got a new idea today. I might be able to drill some holes in the reflective hood and add some sockets with splitters and 6 cfl's to use in my veg tent. That would leave the cord and socket for the 200w cfl as an extra part so I'm thinking about throwing it into my flower tent for supplemental and see if the temps will stay low enough to run both 

Gotta wait till I get paid this weekend so I can buy all the parts and try it out.

The seed I got from SB#2 popped soil yesterday and I started my Dinafem California Hash a few days ago, still waiting for her to crack soil, if she does...

All 4 of the Sour OG's seem to have revegged successfully, they were all sprouting single leafs for weeks but all the new growth are regular mj leafs.

I'm down to 2 BK98 clones in the bubbler and I think I might have to kill another one. The mother is big enough to take a few cuttings before flowering her next week.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks, I got a new idea today. I might be able to drill some holes in the reflective hood and add some sockets with splitters and 6 cfl's to use in my veg tent. That would leave the cord and socket for the 200w cfl as an extra part so I'm thinking about throwing it into my flower tent for supplemental and see if the temps will stay low enough to run both
> 
> Gotta wait till I get paid this weekend so I can buy all the parts and try it out.
> 
> ...


You should let me put a couple cuttings in my rapid rooter cloner, see if we can get some success


----------



## bajafox (Apr 4, 2011)

There's plenty of sites to take from her so we might as well. I wanna throw her in a 5 gallon geo pot to flower


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> There's plenty of sites to take from her so we might as well. I wanna throw her in a 5 gallon geo pot to flower


Sounds more than necessary, lol. But will do the trick


----------



## bajafox (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I can pull 5 ounces from her if I can keep the bugs away, my temps manageable and add my 200w cfl over her during flower. I keep forgetting I need to replace the 4" intake fan before anything else.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> what kelvin is your 200 watt cfl. i have a 6900k blue spectrum.
> i ran mine in in a tiny box for veg and my temps never got high, the bulb got warm but never does it get hot.


I just took it off and it says 6400k, this thing runs hotter than fuck. I've noticed temps drop an easy 6 to 8 degree's when I switch it off. Don't know why I never thought of hooking it up to the rooms light switch to use at my convenience according to the temperature in the room. The temps in the veg room greatly effect the temp in the flower room since the exhaust is hooked up as an intake on the flower tent, but the flower tent usually runs 2 to 4 degree's cooler than the veg tent. 

More than likely I'm going to end up adding a few small 26w or 23w cfl's to replace my 200w cfl this weekend and see if that helps with the temps, then maybe I'll add the 200w cfl to the flower room as supplemental lighting


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you know I was lurking at the moment. I've seen some deals on LED lights lately on Craigslist too. Good luck with the heat!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been doing more lurking and less posting myself. Gonna try and do some picture updates, may take a while though.... (AT&T DSL sucks)


----------



## nattyhead357 (Apr 5, 2011)

AT&T DSL (dick sucking lips)

AT&T has lips for sucking dick

nevermind...


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

I had to tie her up today. Her tops started to get too heavy for her scrawny stems. I decided to keep BK98 in a 3 gallon smart pot and started her on 12/12 today

Long legs on women are sexy...


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the 24 hour shut down effected her the most, she's still showing a lot of growth. The latest I've cut one of these is day 67 and that was Delilah #1. I'm gonna let her go maybe 70 days if she needs it, she seems to be bulking up like her great great great great grandma  She's all tied up also, her cola's are too heavy for her stems



Found a little seed pod, I wonder who got to her... I did notice a few male flowers on her top where the seed is so maybe she pollinated herself


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

This one looks a lot like the first one, short with small cola's. I had to chop a branch off a few days ago because I was going dry and just smoked my last sample right now, it was POTENT. The only good thing about this strain is her potency, but for some reason I can't get her to grow very big....maybe bc99 will have better luck with Power Skunk #3  I still have Power Skunk #4 in a cup which I'll keep around for one last try...

I'll probably let this one go about another week


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

This one is looking exactly the way #3 and #4 were growing until the mites got to them, hopefully I can keep them off of her this time and if I can keep the temps low, she might be my best Jack, too bad she's my last one too.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

BK98 mother, I started her on 12/12 today, I'll wait till she stretches a bit and take some cuttings from her over the next 2 weeks to clone. I'm just glad I was able at least clone her once and return one to BC99



Sour OG #2 and #3 transplanted to 2 gallon veg pots. I'm planning to flower them in mid May



Casey Jones #1 and #2 were transplanted to half gallon veg pots...forgot to take pics 


New seedlings


*California Hash Plant*
Sex : Feminized
Type : Indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : 90% California Hash Plant x 10% Northern Lights
Flowering Time : Short
Outdoor Harvest : 45-50 days
Height : Medium
THC Level : 8% - 12%
Characteristics : fast flowering, high yielding, mould resistant plant

Sorry BC and BKB, ended up using the cannabutter for a birthday coming up this weekend


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)

no worries on the cannabutter, whats your schedule like for this week, think you could stop by? Interesting to see how that SB seed turns out.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

I gotta get this place ready to bomb for flea's this weekend. Got a flea problem now... if it's not one thing it's another

Been spending hours on line applying for jobs too, I think I spent like 6 hours and applied for over 20 jobs yesterday, lol. 

I need to stop by soon so I can get rid of these plants and make space. Planning to buy some cfl's this weekend to replace my 200w cfl in the veg room and redo the entire veg room. Also ran out of 3 gallon smart/geo pots and will need FFOF soon so hoping to pick some up


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> This one looks a lot like the first one, short with small cola's. I had to chop a branch off a few days ago because I was going dry and just smoked my last sample right now, it was POTENT. The only good thing about this strain is her potency, but for some reason I can't get her to grow very big....maybe bc99 will have better luck with Power Skunk #3  I still have Power Skunk #4 in a cup which I'll keep around for one last try...
> 
> I'll probably let this one go about another week
> 
> View attachment 1535143View attachment 1535144View attachment 1535145


she looks good man, but i would let her go a bit longer then 1 week maybe 2-3 or more.



bajafox said:


> This one is looking exactly the way #3 and #4 were growing until the mites got to them, hopefully I can keep them off of her this time and if I can keep the temps low, she might be my best Jack, too bad she's my last one too.
> 
> View attachment 1535159View attachment 1535157View attachment 1535161View attachment 1535155


why is it the last?
you could always reveg.

also i have been noticing alot of the plants have very skinny stocks and branches. do you have fans blowing on them at all?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

Dont forget I have a Jack vegging so when it gets bigger you can clip a clone off her. Its from the clone you gave me.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 6, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> she looks good man, but i would let her go a bit longer then 1 week maybe 2-3 or more.


I'll let her go longer if she needs it but I have a feeling that around day 70 her trichs will all start to turn amber, that's happened before at day 67. I left her flowering longer thinking she needed more time but finally had to chop her when I noticed her trichs were all turning amber. She's not a very dense strain but if she needs more than a week I'll let her go more, the Pineapple Express waiting to take her place could use a little more time to veg anyway 



> why is it the last?
> you could always reveg.


I'm replacing the strain with Casey Jones, I liked growing and smoking Jack but when I smoked Casey Jones I knew I'd stop smoking Jack if I could grow it. They're very similar highs, imo, but something about that Casey Jones that just made it memorable



> also i have been noticing alot of the plants have very skinny stocks and branches. do you have fans blowing on them at all?


I used to have fans blowing on them but when I upgraded to a bigger tent I didn't have the money to buy extra fans so for now I support them all with poles. JH#4 had a pretty think stem on her but that was probably because her stem snapped from when I dropped a cfl on her. I'm never really been good at growing thick stems... Pretty sure I read somewhere that if the plant doesn't grow a thick stem it concentrates more energy on bud growth too, but I am yet to prove that theory 



bekindbud said:


> Dont forget I have a Jack vegging so when it gets bigger you can clip a clone off her. Its from the clone you gave me.


Thanks BKB, if I ever get the itch to grow her again I'll know where to go


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2011)

whats wrong with amber trichs?
having amber is good just not letting them all get amber is bad. IMO the best time to harvest is when they are 50/50 amber/cloudy.

also i would think that skinnier stocks and stems would mean less bud.

think of it like this. the stock,stems and branches are like highways for the plants water and food to reach the plant. so if you only got a single lane of traffic it is moving slower and not getting near as much traffic though to the plant. now if they are thicker it is gonna be more like a 2-4 lane highway meaning faster movement and more traffic.

that is my theory any way hope it made sense


----------



## bajafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with amber trichs, but I like more of a sativa head high than a couch lock. What I meant was that around day 67 it was getting closer to 70/30 amber/cloudy, the "peak" window was already starting to close

If this one decides to go 2 more weeks that'll be fine too, I still need to transplant PE #4 and #5 into 3 gallon pots and veg them at least a week so they can recover before flowering, the timing might actually work out


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2011)

if you want eh sative high i would suggest getting a sativa plant. the trichs do have a lil bit to do with what type of high but not all.

like if you have a mostly indica plant that is a couch lock high, then either way your gonna get that type of high, but it depend on the harvest time if it is a very powerful couch lock or just a mid grade couch lock


----------



## bajafox (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a good analogy. My problem was when I upgraded to a bigger flower tent I only had enough fans for the two smaller tents and I haven't been able to buy new one's since. I'm hoping to re do my entire veg tent this weekend and squeeze my box fan in there, that's the only extra fan I have right now...



> think of it like this. the stock,stems and branches are like highways for the plants water and food to reach the plant. so if you only got a single lane of traffic it is moving slower and not getting near as much traffic though to the plant. now if they are thicker it is gonna be more like a 2-4 lane highway meaning faster movement and more traffic.






mcpurple said:


> if you want eh sative high i would suggest getting a sativa plant. the trichs do have a lil bit to do with what type of high but not all.
> 
> like if you have a mostly indica plant that is a couch lock high, then either way your gonna get that type of high, but it depend on the harvest time if it is a very powerful couch lock or just a mid grade couch lock


I did grow sativa dom strains, Jack Herer and Acapulco Gold but I dropped the AG and replacing JH with Casey Jones (80/20 sativa dom.) There is also the Sour OG that is a sativa but she's been revegging for a month and finally started sprouting out regular leafs, she won't be ready to flower for another month. 

It's been a few months since I've been able to harvest a plant without any issues, before the bugs it was the heat so I've either had to kill plants or chop early. Hopefully I can harvest according to trichs again instead of my situation with these next few plants


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> whats wrong with amber trichs?
> having amber is good just not letting them all get amber is bad. IMO the best time to harvest is when they are 50/50 amber/cloudy.
> 
> also i would think that skinnier stocks and stems would mean less bud.
> ...


Love the analogy MCP, gotta keep the 8 lane highways free of traffic baby!!!! I love fat stalks they are a lot better than fat chicks!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Apr 7, 2011)

Hopefully I can get this box fan in my veg tent soon and help those plants grow fatter stems. 

I'm also hoping to hit up the swap meet Saturday morning, maybe I'll fine some cheap useful items or some cheap oscillating fans


----------



## bajafox (Apr 7, 2011)

Just started a seed I got from some Blueberry Hawgsbreath I bought last week. Couldn't ask for a healthier looking seed, hoping to get a male and breed it with my Casey Jones


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

That is one nice looking seed!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 8, 2011)

Male or female it already looks special!! I just hope it cracks soil....


----------



## bajafox (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally invested a little bit of money into my grow, mainly just rearranging the veg tent and working on my ventilation...

Here are a few pics of the veg tent. I bought a small white shelf at Home Depot for $23, it's only 23" wide which fit perfectly into my veg tent giving me more or less about 2' x 3' of space to veg plants in bigger pots.





And the ventilation "upgrade"

All I did was get a 6" to 4" reducer to hook up to the flower tents exhaust and added some 4" ducting



This is the fan on loan that pulls in fresh air from the window into the flower tent



I added a "coupler" between the flower tent and veg tent, since the flower tent usually runs cooler than the veg ten I'm hoping that with the veg tent completely sealed, the 4" exhaust will create enough suction to pull in the cooler air from the flower tent



The veg tent exhausts into the flower tent



Here is the complete set up, I'm hoping this will fix my heat issues I'm having for now. All I need to finish my ventilation is a window fan so I can hook up my intake and exhaust to it


----------



## bajafox (Apr 8, 2011)

And yes, Shamu does rock 

I've been a SeaWorld platinum member for about 3 years now


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

I think your set up rocks better than Shamu....How are your temps now? Should be NICE!!! Good job bro nice and clean looking. You should see a big difference with your temps.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks man, I won't know until after tonight when I run everything at full power. I had to spend the night somewhere else because I bombed the apartment for flea's so I turned the settings down to keep the grow room door shut, didn't want to risk over heating when I wasn't monitoring...

I still have a few things to do before my ventilation is fully done, then I gotta save up to replace that 4" loaner inline fan and THEN I can start looking at LED's or a new hood. Seems like I've been wanting a new hood and led's for ever now, shit keeps popping up. Next week we're getting our dogs balls chopped, there goes another $200


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey bro the Nueter Scooter is always by my house around the block by the park, here check it out, you might not have to pay at all.....http://www.snap-sandiego.org/neuter_scooter.php

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey bro the Nueter Scooter is always by my house around the block by the park, here check it out, you might not have to pay at all.....http://www.snap-sandiego.org/neuter_scooter.php
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Wow, you just told him he should get neutered. Thats effed up!!!! LOL


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 9, 2011)

Shit while your bullshitting I need to get Neuterd myself!!! But I was referring to el pinche perro cabron!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Shit while your bullshitting I need to get Neuterd myself!!! But I was referring to el pinche perro cabron!!!!



Hell Na, I'm gonna get me a girl WC and have him make puppies, $$$$$$$


----------



## bajafox (Apr 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey bro the Nueter Scooter is always by my house around the block by the park, here check it out, you might not have to pay at all.....http://www.snap-sandiego.org/neuter_scooter.php
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks man but my wife won't take our dog anywhere but his vet. We really trust them and as much as I'd love to save some $ on this I don't really have much of a say



billcollector99 said:


> Hell Na, I'm gonna get me a girl WC and have him make puppies, $$$$$$$


I asked his vet how old he has to be to be able to breed and he said 2 years, that's about a year and a half away. I wish I could breed him and keep some from the litter, fkn Corgi's go for over a grand in SoCal, and tri-colors for even more


----------



## nattyhead357 (Apr 10, 2011)

money money money. you can sell corgi's to have the ultimate grow room!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

The Bluberry x Hawgsbreath cracked soil today. I'm going to try cloning it then sexing the clone to see what it is, hope it's a male to do some breeding but I'll be just as happy with a female 



nattyhead357 said:


> money money money. you can sell corgi's to have the ultimate grow room!!!!!


Trust me, if I had a house instead of a small apartment this is something I would seriously consider. Tri color AKC corgi's go for up to $1300 in California, we were thinking of actually flying out to Idaho to get ours for around $400 - $600. If I didn't have to snip our dogs balls I would definitely pick up a female and at least go for a litter or two, especially if he passes on his tri color genes... A litter of 5 would easily make me $5k to $6k and since I would own the parents I wouldn't have to share the litter


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 12, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks man but my wife won't take our dog anywhere but his vet. We really trust them and as much as I'd love to save some $ on this I don't really have much of a say
> 
> 
> 
> I asked his vet how old he has to be to be able to breed and he said 2 years, that's about a year and a half away. I wish I could breed him and keep some from the litter, fkn Corgi's go for over a grand in SoCal, and tri-colors for even more


your vet is wrong about the age to breed. i guess it could depend on breed though. what type of dog do you have?
i have a bluenose/american pitbull and he made puppies at 7 months, it was on accident but shit happins. as long as they have some sort of balls they can breed


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I might chop Delilah #5 soon, she's on day 70 and is starting to show lots of male flowers. I think she's probably root bound or I have a light leak somewhere, that's the downside to having my lights run at night, it's hard to keep the grow room completely dark during the day. The 6th one is doing fine in her smart pot, she's not as tall but a little more stocky, I think Delilah #7 will probably be the last one, she's only about 3 weeks vegged in a party cup. If I were able to grow one the same way I did the first one I'd keep her but after 4 tries and nothing it just seems like a waste of space. I'm going to need room soon anyway for the California Hash, seed from SB#2 and seed from Blueberry x Hawsbreath, which is a week younger than the Cali Hash but is already taller at 2 days sold



mcpurple said:


> your vet is wrong about the age to breed. i guess it could depend on breed though. what type of dog do you have?
> i have a bluenose/american pitbull and he made puppies at 7 months, it was on accident but shit happins. as long as they have some sort of balls they can breed


He's a Welsh Pembroke Corgi

I think you're right about letting them mate young but when I asked my vet I asked when was the "best" time to let your dog breed and he had said 2 years. The thing is AKC dogs (IMO) are like good weed genetics, there are good breeders and shitty breeders. I think the point of letting the dog mature to 2 years old is to show how "big" or healthy he is, some pure breeds have certain genetic health issues so it's important to let them mature to see if they show any signs of bad genes. 

My next dog will be a rottweiler  Had one for 11 years and I miss her all the time


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2011)

Power Skunk is taking off over here, and I got a red kush cut for you if you want.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

Funny you say that, the one I kept, PS#4 started to take off too, I thought it was a Pineapple Express until I checked the label. I think I'm going to grow this one straight up, no topping, lst, super crop, nothing. I won't have room for it until later in May, hopefully it gets pretty tall. The previous one's all stayed short

What are you gonna do with that one?



I'm gonna have to hold off on taking in any plants right now, a friend who grows got a notice and has to move soon so I might be adopting some of his seedlings and teens, maybe even a mother depending on how much space I have. Only until he can move and get his grow up and running again (I hope) If not, guess I'll need to look into getting a second DR120....lol


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 12, 2011)

bajafox said:


> He's a Welsh Pembroke Corgi
> 
> I think you're right about letting them mate young but when I asked my vet I asked when was the "best" time to let your dog breed and he had said 2 years. The thing is AKC dogs (IMO) are like good weed genetics, there are good breeders and shitty breeders. I think the point of letting the dog mature to 2 years old is to show how "big" or healthy he is, some pure breeds have certain genetic health issues so it's important to let them mature to see if they show any signs of bad genes.
> 
> My next dog will be a rottweiler  Had one for 11 years and I miss her all the time


ah yes, i didnt even think of some of the stuff you said, i get letting them get old enough so you can see what they look like and build and what not to see if it is good genes. and yes i agree with theri are alot of shitty breeders and very few great breeders. i know alot of pitbulls in cali are very poorly bred along with alot of places in the US. they like to in-breed them and they come out all weird and oddly shaped, but i guess alot of folks like that down theri. i cant really stand backyard breeders these days cuz they just dont know what they are doing. i would never breed unless i was just making pups for my self or it was my job so i would be professional about it all.
my dog did accidently in pregnant my other dog awhile ago but we made sure they all got very good homes.
i never even heard of the type of dog you have but am interested in it so i will look it up, i think ive seen him in a few of your pics though.

and i had a few rotts when i was about 11 and loved them to death but they are alot of work, after about 5 years of age you really got to watch theri hips and joints cuz they are prones to those probs.

i would like a bunch of dogs and some day might own one of each.
heres what breeds are on my list and i would want them all pure breds. these are in order from what i want the most to least.

Akita.
Dojo.
Alaskan husky.
timber wolf.
German Shepperd.
Pitbull. ( i will always have one of these no matter what, it is by far my favorite breed)
Bull terrier.

theri is a few others i want but these are my top.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 12, 2011)

Any pics bro? How is your Casey Jones? Have you smoked it before? Is it anything like Jack?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> Akita.
> Dojo.
> Alaskan husky.
> timber wolf.
> ...


haha, some of those dogs wouldn't do too well in the warm weather here in SoCal 

Pit bulls are misunderstood, ever watch that show Pit Boss?



bekindbud said:


> Any pics bro? How is your Casey Jones? Have you smoked it before? Is it anything like Jack?


I'll take some as soon as the NP strip fumes ventilate, I'm running 3 total now, 2 in the flower room and one in the veg room during lights off, M - F

I love smoking CJ, only smoked it once from a collective in OB. The high, IMO, is a lot like Jack but a little more intense, it's more of a limey green color if I remember right, made my mouth water  I super cropped CJ#2, my experimental one and I'm leaving CJ#1 alone, gonna transplant her as soon as I harvest PS#2 and Delilah #5 so I can start PE#5 and #6 and make room for a CJ and Sour OG to veg in 2 gallon pots


Ended up transplanting PE#8 and a BK98 into soil last night, both don't look too good...hopefully they recover. There are 7 open spots in my cloner now but haven't decided what to throw in there yet since I started the Cali Hash, SB#2 seed and BBxHB seed


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 12, 2011)

Your tent setup looks really good bro.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks DR, that tent has been bugging me for months. I couldn't stand all the vertical wasted space. If I could get my hands on some flat panel LEDs for the veg tent I'd be done with it. The new set up works great but I think that 200w cfl is gonna be a big heat issue when it starts to get warm again. I have a craigslist app that alerts me when there are new grow lights under $150 posted and there have been a few really nice LED's. Hopefully I can pick some up by the end of May, I'm hoping to be working by then


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 12, 2011)

When are you going to try a Hydro Grow??? Go for it, it might be your calling....I am liking it!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

Ended up chopping two of the remaining 4 stems, both of these were loaded with male flowers and one had a fully developed seed. I think this plant is completely stunted, I'm not seeing much growth. I'll try to give it another week but I have a few plants in mid flower and I'd rather not let her effect those plants, if she hasn't already


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> When are you going to try a Hydro Grow??? Go for it, it might be your calling....I am liking it!


Soon I hope! I'm already looking into an 8 to 10 site aeroponic set up for a winter grow. I want to use half my flower tent for an aeroponic grow and half for maybe 3 plants in 5 gallon pots with soil. I was considering DWC but it's probably gonna be too hot to try it during the summer


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

Just like the last one, I felt like I had super glue on my fingers after chopping her. I need to remember to wear gloves next time 

The smell reminds me of Sour OG, very skunky. I'm not expecting more than 10 grams dry from this one. Now that BC99 has one maybe he can unlock her secret and figure out how to get a big yield out of her. The smell, bag appeal and potency is all there, but for some reason I can't get her to grow big. I have 4 more seeds I can try, maybe it's just a bad pheno, or maybe I just suck at growing this plant... The breeder is Flying Dutchman, I think there are 2 other breeders that carry Power Skunk too, it's definitely worth trying, I haven't found anything in SD that smells or smokes like it


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm running two flooded tube hydro systems and two E&F systems now and you're right about temps with DWC. I had a lot of trouble keeping temps in check with that but I'm now using ice chests for a res on all nut one system and am not having too much trouble with temps. The worst is the veg room that get's warm so I put ice in that one every evening but the flower room stays cooler and I've only needed to add ice once so far and it's been fine since.

I've built a few aeroponic systems now for people and it's not difficult if you decide to go DIY. The most expensive part is the timer ($80 or so)if you want to run the proper one but some people get away with a not so ideal watering schedule using regular timers. You can do it out of 4" fencepost from Home Depot/Lowe's, 4" drain pipe, Rubbermaid totes or ice chests and will have similar results no matter which way you go. Given your heat issues I'd say at least consider using an ice chest for a res but you could use anything for the rest of it depending on what you want.


EDIT: You could build one that won't cost much using the 4" square vinyl fence post. One post will make two 36" pieces that could easily have 4 sites each and they only cost $16 and then about $8 for the post caps and then just some PVC and spray nozzles and a res of some sort you're done except for the timer. Even with the good timer you're only looking at about $150 total and it takes about 2 hours to build.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice nugs by the way.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm running two flooded tube hydro systems and two E&F systems now and you're right about temps with DWC. I had a lot of trouble keeping temps in check with that but I'm now using ice chests for a res on all nut one system and am not having too much trouble with temps. The worst is the veg room that get's warm so I put ice in that one every evening but the flower room stays cooler and I've only needed to add ice once so far and it's been fine since.
> 
> I've built a few aeroponic systems now for people and it's not difficult if you decide to go DIY. The most expensive part is the timer ($80 or so)if you want to run the proper one but some people get away with a not so ideal watering schedule using regular timers. You can do it out of 4" fencepost from Home Depot/Lowe's, 4" drain pipe, Rubbermaid totes or ice chests and will have similar results no matter which way you go. Given your heat issues I'd say at least consider using an ice chest for a res but you could use anything for the rest of it depending on what you want.
> 
> ...


This is what I had in mind







But instead of 3 trays only 2 with maybe 4 or 5 sites each and hopefully it'll just take up half my flower tent, that way I can stick a few plants in 5 gallon buckets with soil as well. Stealthhydro.com has that set up for $400, I see about $70 in parts there plus the misters, pumps etc...


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are a few pics I took last night of the BBxHB seedling, it's only 6 days old from the day I planted it. Also some of the Northern Skunk and a few Casey Jones pics

BBxHB


Northern Skunk


Both Casey Jones, the tall one I'm calling CJ#1 and plan to flower it soon, it's been growing pretty fast. Hopefully I can clone the other one so I can flower her too


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> This is what I had in mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. I built a couple that look like that and two of my flooded tube systems look like that too except my res is directly under the tubes and I have 4 tubes with 5 sites per tube. I am getting away with a 300gph pump in one and a 200gph pump in the other and they're both doing good. 

Easy to do bru


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

You could make one with just two tubes, turn that res 90 degrees and shove it under the stand and it'll take up less than half of a 4x4 tent like yours. The posts come in 6' lengths for the price I mentioned so you get two 3' ones from one piece. At Lowe's you can get them in 8' lengths so you'd have two that you could make 42" with room for your fill/drain plumbing or just run the two @ 36" to have a little wiggle room.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds great man, thanks for the tips. I was at Home Depot the other day getting my NP strips but I looked around to the entire store to see if there was anything I could use but didn't see anything. I can't stand Lowe's (fuck Jimmie Johnson, lol) but from the few times I've been there they had a bunch of cool stuff, too bad they sponsor that idiot...hahaha

I can't wait to get started on this, been wanting to try it for months. Only thing is I need to finish my current set up first. Still need to finish the ventilation, get rid of and replace the 200w cfl, get my new XXXL hood and a 4" inline fan to replace the loaner one I have before I need to return it. ($$$$$)

That's why I'm shooting for after the summer but hopefully I can start putting it together way before I'm even ready for it.

Here is another one with a set up I like for maybe my veg tent:


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

Not all Home Depot stores stock the vinyl fencing but they all can order it. You just have to ask an employee which stores around will have it and they usually know. Go to the pro desk, not just any dude in the store though. It's the bigger ones that typically carry it in stock. There are a lot of Home Depot stores around me and only three of them carry it.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks DR, can't wait to get started on it. 

I had a job interview on Monday and might have another one by the end of the week, I'm also going to a job fair on Friday. Step 1 before anything is finding a job before my benefits expire...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel you. My physical ailments have made it almost impossible to do the work I'm good at anymore and you have to be able to really bust ass if you want to make any real money so I haven't really been working much. Just here and there and believe me, I earn every penny I make and pay for it afterward in the way of loss of sleep due to pain all night long. I've been knocking on doors looking for a job too and it's pretty damn rough. I have an interview myself tomorrow though so wish me luck and I will be talking to yet another person about another business opportunity tomorrow as well. I'm not entirely sold on the opportunity though so I'm pulling for the regular job.

Good luck on your interview too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> This is what I had in mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can build that for alot cheaper than $400


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Just dropped you a little good luck rep DR. Fuck manual labor, I'm still sore from cleaning up my mother in laws back yard. I want my nice air conditioned cubicle back, lol



billcollector99 said:


> Can build that for alot cheaper than $400


Yea I know, hopefully I can pick up a few parts here and there during the summer and get it set up and ready by around August. If it works well I might just go full aero during the winter and soil in the summer


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Transplanted PE#5 into a 3 gallon smart pot this morning and planning to throw her into flower this weekend. I ended up super cropping PE#6 so I'm gonna let her recover before transplanting her then flower her. Was hoping to run them side by side but #6 was stretching while #5 stayed bushy...weird.

I'm hoping to throw in 2 Sour OG's in the next few weeks too


----------



## bajafox (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's some of Delilah curing in my custom jar  (thanks bc)

It dried up pretty quick because it was very airy, I still haven't sealed it yet, gonna let it dry another day, if it even lasts that long.... I'm gonna be dry soon and don't want to buy any


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the bajafox nug jars


----------



## WWShadow (Apr 16, 2011)

At Lowes you can get the vinyl fence post "sleeve" (no pre-cut slots) I think at 120" Also Lowes has a Green sprayer that works 100 times better than the red ones from HD. The HD sprayers are for a higher preasure system. the green ones from lowes are perfect for the mag drive pumps which only give you about 6psi or so. I'm building a high pressure system using brass spayers like you find on those misting wands. using 4" sewer pipe. I wish I had spent the extra for the squaree fence posts.running 10 tubes to start and eventually I'll have about 30 when I am done expanding. but that is all for veggie garden. On the round pipe, if you want a tight fit use a smaller hole saw size and then use a utility knife or a deburring tool to widen the hole across the top. That's if you use 3" netpots. 2" may not be as bad of a gap on the low sides. I'm also debating the option of just doing nft and drop the sprayers. I'll have to do a couple of tubes nft and see how it goes. 
I've been lurking on you & bill collectors thread for a while, learned some good stuff too, thanks!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i like the bajafox nug jars


thanks, all credit goes to billcollector...just wish I had some nice fat nugs to put in it, hahaha

PE#3 supposedly has 2 weeks left but I think it'll easily go another week or so. I ran into another spider mite problem, it took over my Jack Herer literally over night. I ended up removing a ton of bud sites on it and only left the 2 main cola's. All week I stuck 2 NP strips in the flower tent while the lights were off and it seems to have gotten rid of them. I'm going to use the strips all week again just in case. I need to stop trying to save money and get all new soil, I've been recycling soil that may have been infected from the last cycle



WWShadow said:


> At Lowes you can get the vinyl fence post "sleeve" (no pre-cut slots) I think at 120" Also Lowes has a Green sprayer that works 100 times better than the red ones from HD. The HD sprayers are for a higher preasure system. the green ones from lowes are perfect for the mag drive pumps which only give you about 6psi or so. I'm building a high pressure system using brass spayers like you find on those misting wands. using 4" sewer pipe. I wish I had spent the extra for the squaree fence posts.running 10 tubes to start and eventually I'll have about 30 when I am done expanding. but that is all for veggie garden. On the round pipe, if you want a tight fit use a smaller hole saw size and then use a utility knife or a deburring tool to widen the hole across the top. That's if you use 3" netpots. 2" may not be as bad of a gap on the low sides. I'm also debating the option of just doing nft and drop the sprayers. I'll have to do a couple of tubes nft and see how it goes.
> I've been lurking on you & bill collectors thread for a while, learned some good stuff too, thanks!


Thanks man, I'm hoping to get this going in late May early June and have it all set up by August. I don't want to deal with water temps during the summer, it's bad enough I can't keep my temps in the low 80's during a cool day, I can't imagine what it's going to be like when the real heat gets here. 

I do a ton of lurking on threads too, some of the best information is hidden in random threads


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mornin bro, hope all is well over there, sorry to hear about the mites, you will get them eventually  

How is your week looking?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

Good morning dude, how's your eye? 

I should have run more strips from the beginning but oh well, lesson learned. Hope to get rid of them for good soon, the BK98 is coming along real nice and I'd hate for her to get infected. 

All clear until Wednesday, my wife has a short day Thursday for a 5 day weekend. It's our anniversary but we're gonna spend it caring for our dog who's getting his balls chopped off, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2011)

neem oil can be used in soil and when used to water plants it will kill and suffocate any larvae and adults.
i think you should try more then the no pest strips, you need something on the leafs its self and al over the plants and wash the room real good.
maybe get some benifical bugs


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Good morning dude, how's your eye?
> 
> I should have run more strips from the beginning but oh well, lesson learned. Hope to get rid of them for good soon, the BK98 is coming along real nice and I'd hate for her to get infected.
> 
> All clear until Wednesday, my wife has a short day Thursday for a 5 day weekend. It's our anniversary but we're gonna spend it caring for our dog who's getting his balls chopped off, lol


 Dez was talking about meeting up this week, so we can take care of another DOG


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> neem oil can be used in soil and when used to water plants it will kill and suffocate any larvae and adults.
> i think you should try more then the no pest strips, you need something on the leafs its self and al over the plants and wash the room real good.
> maybe get some benifical bugs


I'll try to pick some up soon, for now I'm going to use SM-90 along with the NP strips. Until I stop using the NPS I'd rather not use lady bugs but hopefully soon. I also need to get some more soil and bigger pots for the next cycle. I want to flower a Sour OG and a Casey Jones in 5 gallon pots 



billcollector99 said:


> Dez was talking about meeting up this week, so we can take care of another DOG


Let's figure something out before Thursday


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

Also need to pick up a 4" Y splitter and more 4" ducting to test something. My temps are fine when it's in the 80's outside but once we hit 90+ I'm going to have major heat issues, even at night.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Jack, that sucks you had to trim her bud sites. How many of your plants have recycled soil? I was always under the impression that re-using soil was a big time NO NO, is that true? Could that be one of the main reasons why the Spider Mites are coming back again and again? I think after you take care of the bugs in your grow room you might want to fog your whole house. I got a can of Doctor Doom Fogger if you want it....let me know.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

I tried using soil twice an as experiment with a Jack and everything was going great until the spider mite infestation. After I thought I was done with the mites I used some old soil without even thinking that it could still be contaminated and my guess is that's what happened this time. 

As far as using soil twice, if it hasn't been effected by bugs, I don't think it's a big issue. As long as the soil was flushed thoroughly before and after harvest it didn't seem to effect the plants at all. If anything, the left over nutrients seemed to help speed up growth with the Jack I experimented with. 

I still have a Hot Shot fogger left that I used for the flea's but not sure if it's safe to use in my grow room with plants late in flower. If it is, I'd be more than glad to bomb my grow room with it. Is that Doctor Doom Fogger safe for budding plants? I'd definitely use it if it is, just need to make sure I leave the apartment for the day and take my pets somewhere for a few hours, I can't risk them getting sick over it...thanks


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics I took right when the light came on. I took them with my phone right before the HPS turned to bright yellow/orange.

The nute sensitive Sharskbreath #3, these yellow spots have happened to each and every SB I've grown, I've tried different nute strengths with her and I've always gotten those yellow spots...


Pineapple Express #3 main cola, day 48, still looks like it has a long ways to go. The last 2 PE's finished at day 55. This is the one that stretched like crazy, #4 and #5 are flowering and haven't stretched like this one did during the first few days/weeks...



White Russian #2, I might consider re-vegging this one if it turns out to be a good smoke. Maybe BC can show me how to reveg


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> White Russian #2, I might consider re-vegging this one if it turns out to be a good smoke. Maybe BC can show me how to reveg


Easy, lol throw her back in the veg tent after harvest


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't you need some kind of spray or additive? I'm also going to set my veg tent back to 16/8, will that be enough or does it need 18/6 or more? 

The BK98 is growing all kinds of 3 and 5 fingered leave's in it's 2 week of flower and almost all of the single leave's on all 4 Sour OG's are gone too, but it seemed to take forever...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Don't you need some kind of spray or additive? I'm also going to set my veg tent back to 16/8, will that be enough or does it need 18/6 or more?
> 
> The BK98 is growing all kinds of 3 and 5 fingered leave's in it's 2 week of flower and almost all of the single leave's on all 4 Sour OG's are gone too, but it seemed to take forever...


 I think my Sour isnt gonna make it, I have her out in the GH to see if she will veg outside, but i dont have the space for her in the veg box. Too many healthy plants to waste time on a sick one.

I think I solved the mysterious AG problem, she is a CAL.Mag whore, and this last one is turning out to be the best one of the three I had so far.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

That's awesome, I hope your next AG comes out as fat as the Sexie Mexie. I can't even imagine how good that smoke would be if you could get her that big....  Might wanna pass on that note to dezracer too, he has one in his garden, it might even be from the same breeder... 

I have a very healthy extra Sour OG if you want it. I want to try a 12/12 from seed with either the Cali Hash, BBxHB or SB#2 seed so I won't have room for a Sour OG. I'm only supposed to have 3 anyway so the 4th has always been an extra


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sorry to hear about your Jack, that sucks you had to trim her bud sites. How many of your plants have recycled soil? I was always under the impression that re-using soil was a big time NO NO, is that true? Could that be one of the main reasons why the Spider Mites are coming back again and again? I think after you take care of the bugs in your grow room you might want to fog your whole house. I got a can of Doctor Doom Fogger if you want it....let me know.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


it is more then ok to re use soil. unless infested like baja said, if you have mites though they should not be in the soil mites are a leaf bug.

one thing you should do in re used soil is to screen out all roots if you can, then add some stuff to it to make it rich again, like worm castings and a few other things other wise the soil will be nute less and you will have to add nutes as soon as plants go in to them.

and the fog idea sounds like a good idea and i would def do it if mites are out of control


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'll try to pick some up soon, for now I'm going to use SM-90 along with the NP strips. Until I stop using the NPS I'd rather not use lady bugs but hopefully soon. I also need to get some more soil and bigger pots for the next cycle. I want to flower a Sour OG and a Casey Jones in 5 gallon pots
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's figure something out before Thursday*


I'd say Wednesday is looking good for me if you guys are down. Just shoot me a text tomorrow and let meh know. I should probably start this project in Yorba Linda but I'd be willing to put it of for a day I guess. Tomorrow is out though since I have a Dr appointment, supposed to go look at another bike and my son has martial arts in the afternnon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> my son has martial arts in the afternnon.


Sounds like trouble


----------



## bajafox (Apr 19, 2011)

I threw her in on the 5th this month and she's starting to show lots of bud sistes 


Jack Herer #5 Day 55


----------



## bajafox (Apr 19, 2011)

....seriously.

I just figured out why PS#3 stretched like crazy, that's because she is an Acapulco Gold, lol

Makes total sense why her leave's are so thin. She is budding exactly like my old AG's did and also explains why it looks like it still has a month left when it should be finishing up this week 

I do remember having a mix up with clones when I had too many AG's and was trying to unload them. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with her yet, I'm actually debating on cutting my losses, I can't afford to let her go for another month so I can have more airy buds. I'd rather be a month into a Sour OG or Casey Jones... This also means that PE#6 is an AG too, not sure what I'm gonna do with that one, she's ready to flower, any takers? lol


----------



## bajafox (Apr 20, 2011)

BC votes I keep the now AG#3 and feed her a ton of cal/mag to keep her leave's from falling off. I saw his AG today and it looked 100x better than any of ny AGs ever did. Since it looks like it still has a month left on her instead of a week like it was supposed to that's going to set me back on flowering a Sour OG or Casey Jones. I'm also going to remove her from the best spot in the tent since I thought she was almost done and give priority to other plants. Not sure what I'm gonna do with AG#4 yet, she's ready to flower. I thought it was a PE and was gonna start her this weekend


----------



## bajafox (Apr 26, 2011)

I had to do some experimenting with my ventilation these last 2 days since I'm going to be down a 4" fan until I can buy a new one and to my fucking surprise, my temps actually dropped when I removed the exhaust in my veg tent, lol. WTF? I still can't figure out why but I'm not gonna complain. 

Anyway, that's the only good news for now. The Jack Herer, my last one, didn't survive my latest mite attack so I chopped the rest of her today (been taking samples from going dry) and the buds are airy, nothing like the first 3 JH1s. 

Here are a few pics of the Bubba Kush Pre98 at 21 days.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 26, 2011)

Few pics from the veg tent, I have room to flower 2 girls right now but not sure which one's to throw in. I need to pick up some more Geo Pots before I do. I might go with a Sour OG and Casey Jones #1 




I've been foliar spraying with SM-90 when the lights are off along with using the NP strips for over a week. I tried looking for any signs of mites today and didn't really see any so I'm assuming it's working.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 26, 2011)

The Acapulco Gold #3 should be coming down around 5/10, and the Afghan Kush #3, Sharksbreath #3 and Delilah #6 should be done by 5/17

I'm really going to miss this Sharksbreath pheno, her smell is so distinct, very sweet and fruity, like a jolly rancher...it literally makes my mouth water


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

Is Delilah #6 the last of your G13? The White Russian is looking real nice. So out of all the strain you have what are you going to keep around for a bit? Also your Northern Skunk is looking very nice. Good work on that one!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Apr 28, 2011)

I have another Delilah vegging, I was gonna give up on her after these last few but until I can replicate the first one I'll probably keep trying.

The only "keepers" are the Sour OG, Delilah, Pineapple Express and Casey Jones, everything else is just for fun and experimenting. The BK98 was part of the keeper list but she's a real bitch to clone, I'm not gonna give up on her but if I can clone her successfully I'll keep her around.

That Norther Skunk is growing faster than I expected, I thought it would grow closer to the Power Skunks rate but I'm glad it didn't. I'm planning to veg it for about another month or so then maybe throw it in a 5 gallon geo pot  She might be a good replacement for that PS


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I have another Delilah vegging, I was gonna give up on her after these last few but until I can replicate the first one I'll probably keep trying.
> 
> The only "keepers" are the Sour OG, Delilah, Pineapple Express and Casey Jones, everything else is just for fun and experimenting. The BK98 was part of the keeper list but she's a real bitch to clone, I'm not gonna give up on her but if I can clone her successfully I'll keep her around.
> 
> That Norther Skunk is growing faster than I expected, I thought it would grow closer to the Power Skunks rate but I'm glad it didn't. I'm planning to veg it for about another month or so then maybe throw it in a 5 gallon geo pot  She might be a good replacement for that PS


I was wrong about the stretch on her... Might wanna be careful about vegging too long, more like 200 percent stretch.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 28, 2011)

For the NS? So should I keep her in a 3 gallon pot? I just transplanted her into a 2 gallon pot this morning, gonna keep it in there for about 2 or 3 weeks then into a smart pot for a week before flowering


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

She should be fine in a 3 gallon, i was just warning you height wise. Also she has some pretty intense side branching, so they take up a lot of space. vertical and horizontal


----------



## bajafox (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it sativa dom? It's already 12.5" tall and my Casey Jones is 15" tall, but the CJ has been in a 2 gallon pot for at least 2 weeks and the NS was in a half gallon pot up until this morning.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Is it sativa dom? It's already 12.5" tall and my Casey Jones is 15" tall, but the CJ has been in a 2 gallon pot for at least 2 weeks and the NS was in a half gallon pot up until this morning.


 Nah its an indica dom, she just has extremely vigorous growth


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Any idea how old my NS is?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

I could probably tell you the exact day your Northern Skunk is on, the one you got from me?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Yup, it came in a blue cup


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

According to my journal the Northern Skunk clone I gave you was NS#5 which was cloned from the Cougar Plant on 24 Feb 2011, I donated the clone to you on March 1st, 2011. So your NS is 64 days old from cloning date.....2 months bro!!! I think my Jack is done!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn, it'll be close to 3 months old by the time I flower it 


Your Jack nug pics last week looked really good, are you gonna keep it around for a bit?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Damn, it'll be close to 3 months old by the time I flower it
> 
> 
> Your Jack nug pics last week looked really good, are you gonna keep it around for a bit?


Nope, I am waiting for the Cougar Kush Grow!! I am dropping everything but Cougar Kush!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Nope, I am waiting for the Cougar Kush Grow!! I am dropping everything but Cougar Kush!


Even Mamadude?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually it's only 5.2 grams


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 30, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Even Mamadude?


No! I will always have that going.


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

I think I'm really getting bored with growing in soil... Been debating on trying coco but can't find much on it, anyone know where I can get started? What kind of pots do I need? Best media? etc. 

If it wasn't so hot I'd try hydro, moving to the valley was a bad idea, it's gonna be a hot summer. Might as well start looking into portable ACs on craigslist again


----------



## OoGaNomiX (May 3, 2011)

http://forum.grasscity.com/coco-coir/620656-askeds-coco-guide.html

I am using coco after my first grow ever was in soil. so now im trying coco. this is a very good guide.

Ill add im doing smart pots coco/ hydroton 70/30 but the guide covers almost everything.


----------



## WWShadow (May 3, 2011)

You're in an apartment aren't you Baja? I was gonna say you could just bury the rez, that's what i did. In my greenhouse(carport, lol) for my DIY aeroflo that I built. finally got to test it out. I don't think I got all the crud out of the spray lines as some of the misters don't work very well or at all. Anyway with the rez buried and adding an insulated cover any heat issues should be easily fixed with a frozen 2L bottle (I hope!!).

good luck! could always use a small fridge/freezer & run coiled pipe inside the fridge/freezer, I thought about that one too.


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

OoGaNomiX said:


> http://forum.grasscity.com/coco-coir/620656-askeds-coco-guide.html
> 
> I am using coco after my first grow ever was in soil. so now im trying coco. this is a very good guide.
> 
> Ill add im doing smart pots coco/ hydroton 70/30 but the guide covers almost everything.


Thanks man, +rep, I'll have to check it out soon



WWShadow said:


> You're in an apartment aren't you Baja? I was gonna say you could just bury the rez, that's what i did. In my greenhouse(carport, lol) for my DIY aeroflo that I built. finally got to test it out. I don't think I got all the crud out of the spray lines as some of the misters don't work very well or at all. Anyway with the rez buried and adding an insulated cover any heat issues should be easily fixed with a frozen 2L bottle (I hope!!).
> 
> good luck! could always use a small fridge/freezer & run coiled pipe inside the fridge/freezer, I thought about that one too.


Yea, unfortunately I'm in an apartment. If I have to have a res for coco growing then I'll probably have to hold off, the reason I'm holding off on an aeroponic grow (besides funds) is to avoid heat issues with my res. If I get a portable AC again this summer like I did last year and the funds are there I'll definitely give it a go, but it looks like I'll have to wait until summer is over. The plan is to turn half my flower tent into a 6 or 8 site aeroponic grow and putting maybe 3 plants in 5 gallon Geo Pots in the other half.


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

I'm hoping one of these auto's in my flower tent and turns out male. If they don't auto I'll probably sex them in the cups and if I get a female I'm submitting her in the Party Cup Challenge 


View attachment 1583843View attachment 1583844View attachment 1583845


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Sampled my Haze Auto, holy shit, this thing goes straight to the dome! If Dinafems Royal Haze is anything like this Haze Auto I might just have to start my RH seed


----------



## WWShadow (May 4, 2011)

You can use coco for flood & drain and drip systems. if you get a fogger, rez temps are more forgiving as the fogger works better with warmer water temps. the foggers are not too expensive on ebay


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

I'll have to consult with my DIY friend (BC99) for some ideas....  The only thing holding me back right now is funds, I really need to get a new bulb ASAP before anything else, I'm hoping to replace it this weekend :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

She's done stretching and now all of her bud sites are starting to fill in


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

I think she might be done in 8 weeks instead of 9, but I'll let her go as long as she has to


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

I think I'm gonna reveg this one, the first one got destroyed by mites so I never got to see her potential but I'm really liking it so far


----------



## bajafox (May 6, 2011)

Currently vegging are these girls, 6 should be done by the end of the month and 5 are going in









Norther Skunk, had to bend her top over cause she was getting too tall


----------



## bekindbud (May 7, 2011)

All is looking good bro!!! Seems you are winning the battle and the war!!!!


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

Looks that way so far, I still throw my NP strips in the tents every few days for a couple of hours just in case but so far so good!

Even the temps lately have been good, I didn't even notice I had a Sour OG ready for transplant and a Casey Jones that should be ready in a few days

Sour OG







Casey Jones


----------



## mcpurple (May 9, 2011)

nice clone root pRon


----------



## bajafox (May 12, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> nice clone root pRon


Thanks McP, I finally quit being lazy today and potter her. Her roots were just over a foot long, haha


----------



## bekindbud (May 12, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks McP, I finally quit being lazy today and potter her. Her roots were just over a foot long, haha
> 
> View attachment 1595740View attachment 1595739View attachment 1595741View attachment 1595742


You need to experiment with that plant and Make It Rain on her. I guarantee that plant will surpass all other. What size is the container you put the clone in?


----------



## bajafox (May 12, 2011)

I think those are about half a gallon or so. I don't even feed plants until they're about 6 weeks old anymore. For now all of the plants from party cups to those half gallon pots need to stay somewhat short until I can put them into bigger pots. Also planning to pick up some 5 gallon Geo pots this weekend to flower 2 Sour OG's and a Casey Jones  There are 6 girls coming down within the next 2.5 weeks and instead of replacing them with 6 more in 3 gallon pots, I'm gonna try 3 plants in 5 gallon pots. They should be easier to maintain during the summer


----------



## bajafox (May 13, 2011)

Made a trip to the hydro shop today to pick up some FFOF and 5 gallon Geo pots and ended up picking up some Royal Gold Tupur soilless mix that contains coco fiber, Humboldt forest humus, perlite and silica. The guy said I could go 50/50 with FFOF but I figured I'd have to be watering every day so I went 60/40 (FFOF/RGT)


I mixed it all up into an empty tote I had and transplanted a Sour OG and Casey Jones into 5 gallon Geo pots. They probably won't be going into flower for another 2 weeks or so, I hope they blow up


----------



## bajafox (May 13, 2011)

Did a little re-arranging with the cfl's today. Just want to test this set up out for a few days and see if the temps in the flower tent hold up. I dimmed the ballast to 360w for the weekend since the ladies will be unattended but I want to see how the temps are when I run the ballast at 600w + when I get back 

Here are a few random pics


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hows everything going??


----------



## Copycat (Jun 8, 2011)

cool stuff. I run 2 secret jardin tents too.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

where you at Baja?


----------



## bajafox (Jun 9, 2011)

Copycat said:


> cool stuff. I run 2 secret jardin tents too.


Nice, what sizes? I wish I could run a DR150 instead of a DR120 for flowering



mcpurple said:


> where you at Baja?


If I PM'd you where I'd get an autoban 



billcollector99 said:


> Hows everything going??


I think it's going pretty good, don't you? hahaha


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Where's Baja?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe in a Fox hole or something....


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahahaha, nice.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2022)

Hello everyone, going to revive this thread. 

I don't know what I'm going to do yet, I started when I had no money and lots of time, now I have money and no time.... As long as it's fun


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2022)

After looking around every seed bank, from attitude to ads on here, I've decided to go with my Oasis OG x C99 Bros Grimm F1s. This was the last thing I did before I shut down...hopefully they germ


----------



## bajafox (Feb 11, 2022)

Going to practice on some bag seed I've been saving, no idea what strain they are. After 3 days of germing 2 are ready to go. Going to need to pick up some medium to get them going this weekend


----------

